# Kansas City Area - Ks & Mo



## Rooster

Kansas City area,

We seem to get bypassed all the time for the winter weather so send email or call.

Have 3/4 ton with extra springs, spreader and straight plow.

Rick


----------



## chemtech

*Sub*

Do you serve the Lawrence KS & Ottawa KS Locations? Let me know also have 2 accounts 1 In Shawnee & 1 In Overland Park


----------



## royallawn

anyone else from the area?


----------



## ALCCLLC

I am from the KCMO area. Looking to get some work lined by this weekend. i am networking now to get something lined up. Anyone got tips or a lead please call me.

Chris
913-514-0830

THANKS!


----------



## royallawn

ALCCLLC;455903 said:


> I am from the KCMO area. Looking to get some work lined by this weekend. i am networking now to get something lined up. Anyone got tips or a lead please call me.
> 
> Chris
> 913-514-0830
> 
> THANKS!


all of the larger companys hire subs. make sure your insurance is up to date and that you have snow pushing insurance.


----------



## loyboy

There is alot of us on here but we don't communicate often enough. I 'm up by the airport. There was a thread in here from last year " how bout ya KC"


----------



## carcrz

I'm in Belton. Lived out here for 3 years now. Been in the area for 15 though.


----------



## royallawn

not many people.


----------



## Travel'n Trees

We are in Lee's Summit. I hear of things now and then! Dave


----------



## porterdan6

I am in the independence/raytown area. I only do residential as I use a John Deere Gator to plow.


----------



## AmesLandscaping

Just wanted to say Hi to everybody, I am in Kansas city Kansas off of I-70 and 78th St.....I was working for a big outfit out of the metro area, but Due to some issues I am now on my own ...I have 3 atv with plows, a kubota tractor, soon a truck with a plow if I can find a frame mount for a 73-87 solid axle checy truck.....


----------



## cod8825

I live in Harrisonville down south out n the country where you can pee off your back porch. I do all the sidewalk removal for the company that I work at currently and am looking to add residentials to my list next year as it is non competing with my current employer and he is ok with that.

Has anybody else on this thread had much luck with acquiring residential accounts.


----------



## royallawn

AmesLandscaping;480248 said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to everybody, I am in Kansas city Kansas off of I-70 and 78th St.....I was working for a big outfit out of the metro area, but Due to some issues I am now on my own ...I have 3 atv with plows, a kubota tractor, soon a truck with a plow if I can find a frame mount for a 73-87 solid axle checy truck.....


for what plow? i have a western mount that fits i think.


----------



## loyboy

Just wanted to say hello, haven't had much time the past month or so but am relaxing now.


----------



## kcplowmata

I am in Kc Ks and i dont see much on here either about us here in ks or mo. but i bet there are a few of us here.


----------



## purpleranger519

I do most of my work in Topeka, but have 2 guys in Lawrence and thinking of adding another 2. Always looking for accountsw.

Brian
785-249-3319


----------



## royallawn

very slow in the KC thread.


----------



## xtreem3d

i'm about 4 or so hours west of you in st. louis...aren't you guys supposed to get some snow or freezing rain tonite? hopefully it'll move this way


----------



## royallawn

xtreem3d;488488 said:


> i'm about 4 or so hours west of you in st. louis...aren't you guys supposed to get some snow or freezing rain tonite? hopefully it'll move this way


i don't think it will happen here. maybe north of KC tonight.


----------



## BREAULT69

I'm 3 hours west of K.C. and it's snowing right now with 25mph wind gusts. Loader is plugged in and ready rock (literally, it has a killer stereo with BOSE speakers). We're supposed to get 2"-4" by midnight. Hope it keeps going your way. It sucks to watch the news every night and see the crazy amounts the guys around the great lakes get regularly !! December was pretty good here, we plowed 5 times and applied de-icer 7 times. De-icer is making up 50% of my billables. You guys have any luck getting property's to go for it ? We even have 2 accounts ask for pre-treatment. It's an easy sell here if you educate the customer on slip/fall liability. My only problem lately is keeping the stuff in stock, we use 50# bags of mag-chlor. We also have a large trucking terminal that some genius built on a very steep hill, a 1/2" of snow shuts them down if we don't de-ice and apply gravel to the lot. We gotta be creative and sell snow removal services at lower trigger depths since we don't get the Buffalo, NY snowfall amounts. Actually personal injury lawyers will eventually do the selling for us !


----------



## purpleranger519

Got 4" on the ground in Topeka at 1 am and it hasnt slowed


----------



## royallawn

nice little push this morning.


----------



## carcrz

I had a tire blow out on my this AM. Then the wheel was froze to the hub so I couldn't get it to break lose. It ended up taking the in-law's H2 & a tow rope to break it free. 

I'm glad it was a "little" push. I'd have been SOL if it were still snowing.


----------



## BREAULT69

We had an official 3" in Concordia,KS. Nice easy one, stopped around midnight so we had everybody clean by morning.


----------



## kcplowmata

loosten up the lugs next time and drive it slowly just a little. it will come unstuck


----------



## purpleranger519

BREAULT69;490674 said:


> We had an official 3" in Concordia,KS. Nice easy one, stopped around midnight so we had everybody clean by morning.


Are you in Concordia


----------



## BREAULT69

Yep. Big city of Concordia.


----------



## loyboy

we only got one inch on friday :crying:


----------



## kcplowmata

sounds like a good storm for next thurs.


----------



## BREAULT69

It was 71 freakin' degrees here today. Tomorrow's high supposed to be 24F. That's some violent global warming. Is it too late to vote for Al Gore ??


----------



## AmesLandscaping

here we go again, good luck everybody:salute:


----------



## royallawn

nothing, that sucks. we have about a half inch today. thats it


----------



## ccondie

*6x12 trailer for sale*

Iam selling a 6 x 12 landscape trailer. Its only one year old but I am in need of a larger one. It has a reenforced gate that is great for commercial mowers and equipment as well as a rack for two trimmers. Also has dual alxes with two new tires that were installed mid summer 07. Title inculded. Expaneded metal floor and expanded metal sides 1 ft high. Great for hauling mulch or rock. If you are interrested in it pm me. $1300.00 located in overland park, KS


----------



## purpleranger519

BREAULT69;498778 said:


> Yep. Big city of Concordia.


played baseball in college at cloud county. Is "The Rock" still around???


----------



## purpleranger519

royallawn;503472 said:


> nothing, that sucks. we have about a half inch today. thats it


Weren't they forcasting 6-8....???? How in the heck do ya miss predicting the weather buy that much????


----------



## royallawn

purpleranger519;504088 said:


> Weren't they forcasting 6-8....???? How in the heck do ya miss predicting the weather buy that much????


isn't that something. not even close.


----------



## BREAULT69

purpleranger519;504082 said:


> played baseball in college at cloud county. Is "The Rock" still around???


Yea it's still here. I actually managed it last year and the year before. Too many legal issues. Law enforcement gets a little hard on the college kids, and bar operators. I don't know how much longer it will last. The guy running it this year isn't having much luck either.


----------



## royallawn

anybody getting anything yet?


----------



## purpleranger519

WOW.....I've already got 4+ on the ground and its not supposed to stop till noon tomorrow...they said 8"...at this rate we might get 12".


----------



## loyboy

I wonder how close the networks r going to b 4 this storm. I'm ready.... 4 spring


----------



## purpleranger519

Freezing Rain just started here in Topeka at 12:05 am....few flurries before that...weird storm...should change to snow by 3 am they say.


----------



## BREAULT69

We had an hour of light rain, now nothing. Pretty sure we're gonna get absolutely nothing outta this.


----------



## purpleranger519

6:30 am here in Topeka....looked out to see around 2 inches and coming down hard....huge wet flakes. Looks like its time to rock and roll.


----------



## loyboy

we pushed about 4 inches up here around the airport. didn't use much salt though, it was 34 and rising.


----------



## guff1972

We had rain then about an inch of snow and then more rain to wash it away


----------



## kcplowmata

I bet you all salted before this morning. Man some lots had alot of frozen run off


----------



## loyboy

man what a winter.... whatz up 4 thursday


----------



## cod8825

I don't know but I am not complaining I have made closed to 25K this winter running two crews. That is something that I am not going to complain about though bring on some more. My prediction Thursday 3"

Matt


----------



## cod8825

Anybody here in KC use Liquid Ice Melters or just rock salt and ice melt


----------



## royallawn

cod8825;521057 said:


> Anybody here in KC use Liquid Ice Melters or just rock salt and ice melt


rock and ice melt here


----------



## carcrz

I use Rock Salt. Depends on the temp if I use treated or not. I use treated salt when it gets below 20*.


----------



## loyboy

Well boyz r we done for the year?


----------



## gander54

Hello to everyone. Anybody know where i can get some roadrunner ice melt up north of the river preferably

Thanks
Kristopher


----------



## Duramax66

Anyone want to d some sub work on the ks side?


----------



## carcrz

I would consider it after I have my other accounts done. But it would all depend on the storm. I am in Belton, so it would have to either be on this side of KS or at least grouped together to make it worth the trip.


----------



## Duramax66

It would be a 1 inch trigger with 4 locations so it really couldn't be something done after other accounts it includes sidewalks and rock salt and its a seasonal contract.


----------



## wright5223

Do anyone know of someone or biz that installs warning lights on trucks let me know b/c I need it done and I want it done right Thanks


----------



## cod8825

Duramax66;583508 said:


> It would be a 1 inch trigger with 4 locations so it really couldn't be something done after other accounts it includes sidewalks and rock salt and its a seasonal contract.


Duramax66

I might be able to handle the sidewalk for you as that is what I do for a couple of other contractors. We will be working in the Overland Park, Leawood, and Olathe area I am not 100% sure on where we all the accounts are but so far I have a six hour route.

Matt


----------



## KCGman

*I'm getting swamped with contracts...*

Anyone need a job pushing and salting in independence? You must have a reliable truck and equipment.


----------



## gander54

What you guys charge a driveway, one guy told me he used to get charged $25 and the guy i bought all me stuff from said don't drop the plow for less than $50. Any advice is appreciated.

Kristopher
North of the river


----------



## be250

*hey kc gman*

hi, do you still need help in independence?? i have a 250 witha 8' & a 450 with a 9.5 v call me at 816 797 5589 thanks barry


----------



## haulin87

*So how'd we do?*

Pushed 10hrs Tuesday night, roads were really slick. 
Good thing it warmed up a little Wed.


----------



## be250

*looking for work in independence*

hi, i have two[good] plow trucks & am looking for some one two sub for, prefer com. but residental ok .thanks ,barry 8167975589


----------



## purpleranger519

haulin87;671654 said:


> Pushed 10hrs Tuesday night, roads were really slick.
> Good thing it warmed up a little Wed.


Where are you at in Missouri that you pushed 10 hours?


----------



## tras

Im originally from Blue Springs, will be down there for the holidays.


----------



## haulin87

The contractor I sub for has accounts in Indpendence, Bue Springs, L.S., G.V., Oak Grove....got alot.

Pushed another 12 last night.


----------



## gander54

How much you guys make an hour just pushing? How much if you push and spread?


----------



## evilduc999

Wichita, ks and available.


----------



## carcrz

gander54;695339 said:


> How much you guys make an hour just pushing? How much if you push and spread?


Depends on the equipment & level of difficulty. Usually around ~ $100+/- an hour on my commercial contracts.


----------



## carcrz

Who's supplying salt this year? Looking towards Grandview, Belton, Raymore, South of the triangle if possible. Lee's Summit would also be considered, but not preferred.


----------



## TJ' Lawn Care

*Looking for work in Eastern Jackson County MO*

I have a 2004 F 250 4x4 with a 7.5ft meyer snow plow and a 8 ft Western Ice Breaker Salt Spreader and i am looking to sub for someone. Perfer Eastern Jackson Country but willing to travel. Please email me at [email protected] or call TJ at 816-835-0797. Thank you


----------



## belton

Who's supplying salt this year? ( rock city? polvich out off peculiar)


----------



## gander54

So if i'm pushing for a guy with an 8'2" v-plow. I can expect to get paid about $100 an hour?


----------



## carcrz

gander54;696383 said:


> So if i'm pushing for a guy with an 8'2" v-plow. I can expect to get paid about $100 an hour?


Doubt it if you're pushing for someone. I was talking my contracts. Just price around. I'd take the highest paying one that I felt comfortable w/ if it were me.


----------



## gander54

Thanks for the info carcrz


----------



## Duramax66

I have some extra bagged rock salt if anyone needs any. I ordered too much this year and will sell it for what I got it for. PM If Interested.


----------



## purpleranger519

carcrz;695437 said:


> Who's supplying salt this year? Looking towards Grandview, Belton, Raymore, South of the triangle if possible. Lee's Summit would also be considered, but not preferred.


Are you wanting bulk? If so, how much? You can pick it up or it can be delivered.


----------



## carcrz

purpleranger519;709880 said:


> Are you wanting bulk? If so, how much? You can pick it up or it can be delivered.


2 ton @ a time; 4 loads per storm depending on the storm. Where are you located & how much per ton or scoop (depending on how you charge)? Post some some info or PM me please.


----------



## purpleranger519

carcrz;710711 said:


> 2 ton @ a time; 4 loads per storm depending on the storm. Where are you located & how much per ton or scoop (depending on how you charge)? Post some some info or PM me please.


I could help if you were wanting like 40 tons or better it would be delivered unless you have your own trucking set up.


----------



## carcrz

purpleranger519;710869 said:


> I could help if you were wanting like 40 tons or better it would be delivered unless you have your own trucking set up.


The way this season's panning out, I will be close to that amount, but I don't think I'll have a place to put this season. We'll see how it pans out & I'll try to figure out what I'm going to do for next year. Thanks!


----------



## Jay brown

jus seen this thread. it's good to have a KC thread. i'll keep checking back now....jay


----------



## gander54

Anybody else praying for a few more pushable snows.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

I think I am going to have to do my naked snow dance. Freaking 70 degrees today? Are you freaking kidding me? Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!


----------



## U1200

Hey just giving this thread a bump to check in for the KC area. Been plowing the last two years and looking to get into salting this year still gotta find a spreader though! Looking for a 4 yard hydraulic unit in stainless if anyone knows of one. I'm in the south KC area and did a couple lots in kansas and missouri, nothing too major. Looking forward to this season though!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

U1200;793210 said:


> Hey just giving this thread a bump to check in for the KC area. Been plowing the last two years and looking to get into salting this year still gotta find a spreader though! Looking for a 4 yard hydraulic unit in stainless if anyone knows of one. I'm in the south KC area and did a couple lots in kansas and missouri, nothing too major. Looking forward to this season though!


I will keep my ears and eyes open for you. Hope we have a killer winter this year, we need it bad!!


----------



## bjp3990

I will second that. We really need some snow!! Got to pay for all the equiptment.


----------



## belton

lsnow anyone?


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

*Central Transport Needs Bids From Vendors*

Guys, I work for Central Transport and we need bids on our terminals for snow and ice management. Please visit http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 for a complete list of locations.

Thanks,

Trevor


----------



## cheesycash

I am in midtown KC looking for sub jobs or small residential jobs. 3/4 ton Ford diesel with plow. 
816-521-9889
Thanks
Nick


----------



## U1200

So are most of you guys set for this year? Can't believe how cold it's dipping down to already with lots of moisture.


----------



## AmesLandscaping

*********** stolen truck alert**************

white f350 4x4 crew cab long bed 7.3 diesel ...... 8 to 10 inch lift ... 37 inch bald toyo tire's, 24 inch kmc rockstars ..... stolen out of kansas city ks, at dannys bar ..... might be in kc, mo .... call 911 if you see it ....... $1000 reward if you help find it!!!!! thanks please pass along thru other media outlets.... facebook, myspace, and other forums!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## AmesLandscaping

please call 911 if you see this white f350 lifted truck ..... $1000 reward if you help find it!!!!!!


----------



## ProThermal

Anyone in kansas city area got a snow plow for sale? going on an 88 or 89 gmc.

thanks for your help.

chris


----------



## purpleranger519

ProThermal;1050226 said:


> Anyone in kansas city area got a snow plow for sale? going on an 88 or 89 gmc.
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 
> chris


Check the Kansas City Craigslist there have been a few plows on there lately that I've seen. They are located in the farm/garden section once in there just go to the search box and enter snow plow. It will show you everything thats been posted lately.


----------



## ProThermal

ok, thanks. i have just been searching sales on craiglist, or for sale, which should bring up anything with the keywords snow and snow plow. the only stuff i found was old adds or too high scale for me right now. but ill check out that section and see what comes up.


----------



## purpleranger519

ProThermal;1050639 said:


> ok, thanks. i have just been searching sales on craiglist, or for sale, which should bring up anything with the keywords snow and snow plow. the only stuff i found was old adds or too high scale for me right now. but ill check out that section and see what comes up.


How much are you looking to spend on a plow? I run across stuff all the time and here in the next month I'll be buying used plows and refurbishing them and then selling them. Give me an idea of what your looking for and I'll keep my eyes open and let you know if I run across anything.


----------



## tebletlawns

Wow, old thread. No real precipitation in about 12 months but hopefully some white stuff soon. I'm lookin for 4 guys for driveway crews. What about everyone else in kc. Whats goin on.


----------



## joeyg999

What area are you in i have a bunch of properties i need some help with in kc


----------



## tebletlawns

I'm up on the both side, nkc, parkville, Gladstone, liberty, etc


----------



## loyboy

Are we gonna get any work this year???


----------



## joeyg999

We should cant have 2 ****** winters in a row.


----------



## belton

Anyone looking for some snow removal independence mo?


----------



## royallawn

one of these days i'll get the plows out and hooked up. just havn;t been interested yet. anyone have any customers needing a irrigation system installed just let me know. trying to stay busy doing something. doing my last sprinkler install this week.


----------



## joeyg999

*North KC MO work*

I have several sites that need service this year all KC,MO area

I have enough work IF IT SNOWS this year I am trying to help fill these areas call me i will email the list to you.

J. Goode
415-215-8076


----------



## loyboy

*old school meyers plow*

I have an older 7.5 Meyers that's just sittin around and needs another home. Mounting bracket fits early 80's fords. E47 pump, lights controls and wiring. One turn cylinder needs new seal kit. Message me if interested. Probly let her go for $ 800


----------



## loyboy

I'm pretty full but you can keep my email for breakdown backup: [email protected]

I'm all over Platte County and western Clay Co.


----------



## Duramax66

Does anybody know where I can buy bulk salt during a storm in the Independence Blue Springs or Lees Summit area?


----------



## loyboy

*fingers crossed this storms hits*

Man, we need it, the farmers need it. Heck this entire midwest needs itThumbs Up


----------



## joeyg999

*Salt*



Duramax66;1540018 said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy bulk salt during a storm in the Independence Blue Springs or Lees Summit area?


True north on I35 is open during the storms I would get it there if you need to. It is really expensive though. 110 a ton.

Also there is a place pine valley that will deliver for 90 a ton with a 70 delivery charge.
I got that for a price to Lenexa.

Check around before you give true north any $ though. I try to spend with the local places first..

Also I am looking into getting 50 tons of Calcium Chloride I would be able to sell it for 350-400 a ton just seeing if anyone would be interested in it.


----------



## joeyg999

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1543336&posted=1#post1543336

North 
KANSAS CITY area subs


----------



## tebletlawns

Anyone have a HOA to sub out in the Northland. Preferably 80 drives or more. I have a very capable crew with blowers that need to stay busy.


----------



## royallawn

happy new year KC


----------



## royallawn

to hell with snow, bring on spring. got sprinkler installs line up aready to install.


----------



## royallawn

going to put the plow2s away for the year.


----------



## loyboy

Might wait until after the next storm coming this Thursday.Thumbs Up


----------



## belton

Whew......


----------



## loyboy

U can say that again. haha. My body is still recovering from those storms.


----------



## royallawn

now i'm ready for spring. get the snow outta here.


----------



## purpleranger519

Slight chance for snow overnight around the 10th-12th of this month but its a very slight chance. We do have a few chances at freezing rain overnight a couple times clear till the end of the month. I think we will start getting plows cleaned up and ready for storage next week.


----------



## belton

And we're back at it again...


----------



## Showmestaterida

Well, they are calling for some on Sunday,. They called for snow last weekend and we got 0.So we will see what happens. No mulching this week if it happens.


----------



## royallawn

time to get the plows out I guess. anyone else?


----------



## CrimsonSnow

maybe Sunday?


----------



## joeyg999

Little salt surprise this morning.


----------



## quedude

Who is the best company to work for in the Kansas City area? I have 3 trucks with V plows and spreaders.


----------



## royallawn

must be getting old. I am already tired of the cold and the little dusting of snow we got. I really don't care if I push or not.


----------



## purpleranger519

quedude;1676938 said:


> Who is the best company to work for in the Kansas City area? I have 3 trucks with V plows and spreaders.


I've heard good things from guys that have worked for TrueNorth, Metro Snow and Snowmen. All of the 3 are very large operations.


----------



## Entrepreneur

Hey guys just joined! Good luck! Looking for quality companies to contract from us! Must have general liability insurance and workmanship comp.


----------



## loyboy

When is the next event???? Gotta pay for some tires and breakdowns......


----------



## CrimsonSnow

If that dang western ridge would break down we could get some action. 
Yes, I need some snow flow too. Last event I plowed my garage door in. My daughter thought it was the greatest thing.


----------



## mtchockey30

Hey guys from the KC area, does anyone know where I can get a pallet or 2 of salt?? My normal guy I buy from is out and hasn't gotten any in yet..
Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## CrimsonSnow

Tyler,
Just spoke with American Midwest. They said check in Wednesday.
Also, asking a friend of mine in the biz, he gets it out Kansas way. He will
get me the name and I will forward it on to you. In a pinch, you can check Feldmans, its pricey though.


----------



## royallawn

Feldmans is pricey on everything.


----------



## CrimsonSnow

Tyler,
try this place,http://truenorthoutdoor.com/. There in Kansas.


----------



## purpleranger519

Smitty's Lawn & Garden usually has bagged salt on hand. Call and ask for Tom Diltz


----------



## purpleranger519

CrimsonSnow;1753287 said:


> Tyler,
> try this place,http://truenorthoutdoor.com/. There in Kansas.


True North is a facilities management company basically. They are the big boys in snow removal. I've heard of them selling bulk salt before but never bagged. At the price their bulk was I'd be afraid to ask if they sold bagged.


----------



## mtchockey30

Thanks for the help guys, hopefully I can track some down tomorrow


----------



## CrimsonSnow

very true. everybody's price is out there right now.


----------



## joeyg999

CrimsonSnow;1754484 said:


> very true. everybody's price is out there right now.


150 a ton for 5050 a few weeks ago. I will not go near that place again they know how to suck the cash right out of your pocket.

Call pine family landscape center in Lawrence they just got a order in this week


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Hey fellas,
just wanted to tell you what happen to me last Wednesday morning at 5am downtown A2. I was at Beakes and Fifth to service a daycare center and my 2011 F-350 got jacked with me standing right next to it-along with the attached VXT and tailgate spreader.

I put her in park, jumped out and proceeded to walk towards the back of the truck when some A** clown jumped in and took off. Couldn't believe it. Also in the truck; my wallet, cell phone, ect.

I'm hoping you can learn from my mistake and I can prevent this from happening to another hard working guy or company.


----------



## CrimsonSnow

Did you get your rig back?


----------



## calebtk

Has anyone worked for Martz Bros? I'm looking at adding a plow to my truck and subbing for them. Also Rienders has salt. Just bought a pallet yesterday from them.


----------



## royallawn

done with snow, ready to put sprinkler systems in. come on spring. lets put the plows away.


----------



## tebletlawns

I'm looking at buying a western v plow. Does anyone have any thing to say about the dealer and there service/parts availability? I'm talking about Knapheide Truck off 435


----------



## calebtk

I've gotten non-plow stuff from them before and they were pretty good. I think the Boss dealer in KC, KS is the best though. They are open 24/7 every time there is a storm in KC. So you can get fixed fast. You might look at them for your V-plow.


----------



## CrimsonSnow

tebletlawns;1777282 said:


> I'm looking at buying a western v plow. Does anyone have any thing to say about the dealer and there service/parts availability? I'm talking about Knapheide Truck off 435


 They were pretty good with my install and information. No complaints at all.



calebtk;1777512 said:


> I've gotten non-plow stuff from them before and they were pretty good. I think the Boss dealer in KC, KS is the best though. They are open 24/7 every time there is a storm in KC. So you can get fixed fast. You might look at them for your V-plow.


 Are you talking about American Plow?


----------



## plowboy87

If anybody needs bagged salt next year pm me. (Independence)


----------



## JMHConstruction

calebtk;1757650 said:


> Has anyone worked for Martz Bros? I'm looking at adding a plow to my truck and subbing for them. Also Rienders has salt. Just bought a pallet yesterday from them.


You ever go with martz bros? Was planning on subbing for them this year. How was the experience with them?


----------



## teamgreendude

Hey everyone! James here in Overland Park, i've been lurking for a while but finally got into plowing my own routes this year getting my truck up fitted with a new boss 8' straight blade, if you need help with commercial lots my cell is on 24/7 when the snow is flying, pretty much cover all of joco and anywhere else. (913) 558-3204 Hope this winter is profitable! gotta make payments on stuffpayuppayuppayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## JMHConstruction

Chance of first snow Friday night boys! Hope everyone has their spreaders on! I assume it won't be much if anything as far as accumulation, but I love the easy money from ice melt.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Gary Leezak's winter forecast was for 26" this winter. Hope he is right, could use a decent winter after last year.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2056994 said:


> Gary Leezak's winter forecast was for 26" this winter. Hope he is right, could use a decent winter after last year.


Yeah, I feel like it's either been too much to handle (with those 16-20" storms a few years back), or I barely break even. Well except that winter about 5 years or so ago with only about 3"! Lost my ass in that lol


----------



## plowboy87

Hoping for a salt run this weekend.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2057053 said:


> Yeah, I feel like it's either been too much to handle (with those 16-20" storms a few years back), or I barely break even. Well except that winter about 5 years or so ago with only about 3"! Lost my ass in that lol


Yeah, everyone around here had it bad that year. It was a REALLY bad year for me. If you remember, we had a REALLY dry summer that year as well so I had a lousy mowing season, then a crappy winter and that was the year I took delivery of my new truck, so I was making $1k truck payments every month with little cash flow. The only good part was it "purged" a bunch of the "fly by nights" out of business, so I had a bunch of new clients the following season because their "guy they had last year" wasn't doing it anymore.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2060873 said:


> Yeah, everyone around here had it bad that year. It was a REALLY bad year for me. If you remember, we had a REALLY dry summer that year as well so I had a lousy mowing season, then a crappy winter and that was the year I took delivery of my new truck, so I was making $1k truck payments every month with little cash flow. The only good part was it "purged" a bunch of the "fly by nights" out of business, so I had a bunch of new clients the following season because their "guy they had last year" wasn't doing it anymore.


Ouch! I'm small, I build decks with my older dodge 1500 and just run a sidewalk crew. I didn't loose that much, but that winter is something that is in the back of my mind and preventing me from expanding the snow business. When the dodge dies (or when I get tired of putting money in to her) I'll get a bigger truck and throw a plow on and then I too can lose a grand a month when it doesn't snow...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2061164 said:


> Ouch! I'm small, I build decks with my older dodge 1500 and just run a sidewalk crew. I didn't loose that much, but that winter is something that is in the back of my mind and preventing me from expanding the snow business. When the dodge dies (or when I get tired of putting money in to her) I'll get a bigger truck and throw a plow on and then I too can lose a grand a month when it doesn't snow...


It all works out for those who put forth the effort. In the end, I'm stronger now and the past two years have been good enough that the truck got paid off 24 months early. One of the benefits of being a one man army. I only have to take care of me.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Damn! Watched the news a little bit ago and it looks like our freezing rain chances are gone... I'm ready to get out there! Plus I love the easy money in salting. Last deck contracts of the year coming up (about 3 weeks left) and I'm ready for the white stuff!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2061365 said:


> Damn! Watched the news a little bit ago and it looks like our freezing rain chances are gone... I'm ready to get out there! Plus I love the easy money in salting. Last deck contracts of the year coming up (about 3 weeks left) and I'm ready for the white stuff!


I need it to hold off one more week. I have final week of leaf clean up to do next week (which is a real PITA after they've been packed down by snow) to do next week. Then new tires on the truck, then I'll be ready.


----------



## FLC2000

Hi guys, so a few years ago I thought about buying a plow and I never pulled the trigger. This year I finally broke down and its being installed now. Ive plowed for 20 years so I know what I'm doing. However I have never had to price anything. Tell me what you think...


For my residentials my "trigger" will be 2 inches. 

So Ill be going 2-5, 6-11, 12+

Ill be doing the sidewalk up to the house with ice melt on request and city sidewalk on request. 

So for a single car drive I was thinking $40.00 for a 2-5 and 5.00 per increment after that so a 12+ would be $50.00

2 car drive would start at $50

Thoughts???

Thanks.


----------



## JMHConstruction

When I did residential with blowers I charged a little more, but it took longer. I think that's about right for a plow? But get others advise on here too. I only do blowing/shoveling sidewalks now, so plow prices is over my head. Derekslawncare is on here quite a bit, he may know a little more.


----------



## FLC2000

Thanks JMH. So far Ive had good and bad response to my prices. Some liked and some didn't. Its pretty much trial and error at this point.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FLC2000;2070506 said:


> Hi guys, so a few years ago I thought about buying a plow and I never pulled the trigger. This year I finally broke down and its being installed now. Ive plowed for 20 years so I know what I'm doing. However I have never had to price anything. Tell me what you think...
> 
> For my residentials my "trigger" will be 2 inches.
> 
> So Ill be going 2-5, 6-11, 12+
> 
> Ill be doing the sidewalk up to the house with ice melt on request and city sidewalk on request.
> 
> So for a single car drive I was thinking $40.00 for a 2-5 and 5.00 per increment after that so a 12+ would be $50.00
> 
> 2 car drive would start at $50
> 
> Thoughts???
> 
> Thanks.


I did residential the first few years that I did snow removal only because I already had the contacts from my lawn care business, and I didn't have enough commercial to keep me busy. When I was doing them, I charged a flat rate of 40.00 for plowing and another 40.00 for treating (using urea at 16.00 a bag my cost). As soon as I grew my commercial to the point I didn't need resi, I dropped them. I felt it was to time consuming with drive times and doing the work to justify the money I could get for it. Now I do strictly commercial and I refer resi to a friend of mine who is trying to grow his lawn care company with his son.


----------



## FLC2000

derekslawncare;2072674 said:


> I did residential the first few years that I did snow removal only because I already had the contacts from my lawn care business, and I didn't have enough commercial to keep me busy. When I was doing them, I charged a flat rate of 40.00 for plowing and another 40.00 for treating (using urea at 16.00 a bag my cost). As soon as I grew my commercial to the point I didn't need resi, I dropped them. I felt it was to time consuming with drive times and doing the work to justify the money I could get for it. Now I do strictly commercial and I refer resi to a friend of mine who is trying to grow his lawn care company with his son.


Thanks Derek. Like you I'm starting out doing all my lawn customers and pretty much anyone who needs it. I do have a couple smaller commercial lots but since I only have 1 truck I don't want to get in over my head with to many properties. We all know snow removal is a job where everyone wants to be first so I don't want to stretch myself thin.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FLC2000;2074720 said:


> Thanks Derek. Like you I'm starting out doing all my lawn customers and pretty much anyone who needs it. I do have a couple smaller commercial lots but since I only have 1 truck I don't want to get in over my head with to many properties. We all know snow removal is a job where everyone wants to be first so I don't want to stretch myself thin.


Exactly right. Take on a little at a time until you feel like you have all you can handle. The biggest complaint I hear from people calling looking for a new contractor is the same one I hear for mowing as well, which is their last guy wasn't reliable.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Had a guy tell me that we may get 11" on Monday. Anyone heard anything about that? Hope it's true.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2079934 said:


> Had a guy tell me that we may get 11" on Monday. Anyone heard anything about that? Hope it's true.


Last I heard, we might be lucky to get some freezing rain. Maybe spread some salt if lucky. Temps too warm until storm is almost gone.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2079957 said:


> Last I heard, we might be lucky to get some freezing rain. Maybe spread some salt if lucky. Temps too warm until storm is almost gone.


That's what I was thinking. Even all my weather stuff shows that, but I was hoping this guy knew something I didnt.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2079985 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Even all my weather stuff shows that, but I was hoping this guy knew something I didnt.


Lets just say, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## FLC2000

Looks like rain...I know its only late December and we have a couple more months but I hope I didn't make a mistake buying this plow...

On a sidenote....I have a couple commercials that I mow that I contracted regarding snow. One of them the owner trades out snow for something else with another guy but he likes my bid for snow at his other store. He asked me to quote him salt for the parking spaces and the main thouroughfares. 

Problem is I don't have a salt spreader...its not a huge area by any means. Do you guys think it would be ok if I just grabbed a push spreader and put down ice melt in those areas?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FLC2000;2080495 said:


> Looks like rain...I know its only late December and we have a couple more months but I hope I didn't make a mistake buying this plow...
> 
> On a sidenote....I have a couple commercials that I mow that I contracted regarding snow. One of them the owner trades out snow for something else with another guy but he likes my bid for snow at his other store. He asked me to quote him salt for the parking spaces and the main thouroughfares.
> 
> Problem is I don't have a salt spreader...its not a huge area by any means. Do you guys think it would be ok if I just grabbed a push spreader and put down ice melt in those areas?


If it's small enough that you can walk it in a reasonable amount of time, I don't know why you couldn't.


----------



## FLC2000

derekslawncare;2080508 said:


> If it's small enough that you can walk it in a reasonable amount of time, I don't know why you couldn't.


Cool. Is there a certain rate I would put it down at (like fert) or should I just put enough down to cover the area?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

FLC2000;2080509 said:


> Cool. Is there a certain rate I would put it down at (like fert) or should I just put enough down to cover the area?


I don't do anything other than walks with a walk behind with a sidewalk shroud. Put it down heavy enough to do the job. Treating lots is done at roughly 500 to 800 lbs per acre depending on conditions.


----------



## JMHConstruction

FLC2000;2080495 said:


> Looks like rain...I know its only late December and we have a couple more months but I hope I didn't make a mistake buying this plow...
> 
> On a sidenote....I have a couple commercials that I mow that I contracted regarding snow. One of them the owner trades out snow for something else with another guy but he likes my bid for snow at his other store. He asked me to quote him salt for the parking spaces and the main thouroughfares.
> 
> Problem is I don't have a salt spreader...its not a huge area by any means. Do you guys think it would be ok if I just grabbed a push spreader and put down ice melt in those areas?


Do research and get a good walk behind if you want to go that route. Even so, a good walk behind is $400-600 and up. I have too many spreaders that just sit unused because they're junk. I'd check out craigslist and see if you can find a spreader for the truck. It's worth only buying the right thing once, instead of buying a lesser product multiple times (like me).

As for no snow, don't get discouraged. Even if it doesn't snow at all this year, I can bet you we will see snow again lol. Slow seasons separate the boys from the men. This is a good year to see how you hold up under The pressure of no business and how you manage your money.

Best of luck!


----------



## FLC2000

Thanks guys.

JMH, I'm not that worried about lack of income. Ive been mowing for 16 years now so I learned quickly to save for the winter 

By December I'm 4 months ahead on all my bills, mortgage included, just in case I have a long spell of not working. 

I got into snow just for the simple reason that I was losing mowing business due to the fact lots of potential customers want a one stop shop. 

Funny I remember 20 years ago actually plowing a few times in November...


----------



## JMHConstruction

FLC2000;2080550 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> JMH, I'm not that worried about lack of income. Ive been mowing for 16 years now so I learned quickly to save for the winter
> 
> By December I'm 4 months ahead on all my bills, mortgage included, just in case I have a long spell of not working.
> 
> I got into snow just for the simple reason that I was losing mowing business due to the fact lots of potential customers want a one stop shop.
> 
> Funny I remember 20 years ago actually plowing a few times in November...


My apologies, I assumed it was venture for you. Sounds like you're more prepared than I am.

Now all we need is some white stuff. I found a few forecasts that show only rain, some with freezing rain, some with a dusting, and one with 9+". I'm just hoping to at least lay down some ice melt a few times. Maybe call the guys in and have a few of them do it so they can make a couple bucks.


----------



## FLC2000

JMHConstruction;2080555 said:


> My apologies, I assumed it was venture for you. Sounds like you're more prepared than I am.
> 
> Now all we need is some white stuff. I found a few forecasts that show only rain, some with freezing rain, some with a dusting, and one with 9+". I'm just hoping to at least lay down some ice melt a few times. Maybe call the guys in and have a few of them do it so they can make a couple bucks.


No apologies needed. I struggled my first winter in business big time and almost gave up. After that I got prepared quickly. Some models are showing 2 feet in western Kansas. KC would be shut down with that.


----------



## JMHConstruction

FLC2000;2080560 said:


> No apologies needed. I struggled my first winter in business big time and almost gave up. After that I got prepared quickly. Some models are showing 2 feet in western Kansas. KC would be shut down with that.


Last time we got 2 feet I didn't sleep for almost 3 days...my route was too big and I kept getting calls from the guy I was subbing for after the storm to hit houses, sidewalks, and small lots that his plows couldn't because snow was too deep and his skids were stuck at the big lots. I don't have a plow and usually only do sidewalks. My guys hated me, but damn the money was amazing that storm...


----------



## FLC2000

JMHConstruction;2080568 said:


> Last time we got 2 feet I didn't sleep for almost 3 days...my route was too big and I kept getting calls from the guy I was subbing for after the storm to hit houses, sidewalks, and small lots that his plows couldn't because snow was too deep and his skids were stuck at the big lots. I don't have a plow and usually only do sidewalks. My guys hated me, but damn the money was amazing that storm...


I remember that. I logged 86 hours in 5 days. I think I slept for 17 hours when all was said and done.


----------



## Ty27

I've seen about 6 city trucks out today. I just drove through the plaza, there's salt brine down everywhere. My weather channel app says "watching for a potential winter storm" and then freezing rain and snow accumulation less than 1 inch.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2080585 said:


> I've seen about 6 city trucks out today. I just drove through the plaza, there's salt brine down everywhere. My weather channel app says "watching for a potential winter storm" and then freezing rain and snow accumulation less than 1 inch.


They're already putting ice melt down? Kind of a waste. I'm sure plaza traffic will be crazy the next few days.


----------



## FLC2000

JMHConstruction;2080636 said:


> They're already putting ice melt down? Kind of a waste. I'm sure plaza traffic will be crazy the next few days.


Yeah especially since we are supposed to get a good amount of rain first


----------



## Ty27

FLC2000;2080640 said:


> Yeah especially since we are supposed to get a good amount of rain first


That's what I was thinking too, I saw another truck putting brine down on 50 highway this morning.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2080687 said:


> That's what I was thinking too, I saw another truck putting brine down on 50 highway this morning.


Completely stupid. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2080751 said:


> Completely stupid. Your tax dollars at work.


My money making my truck rusty, makes sense


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2080791 said:


> My money making my truck rusty, makes sense


Hahaha. Hadn't thought of it that way, but yes, very accurate.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2080806 said:


> Hahaha. Hadn't thought of it that way, but yes, very accurate.


It's all for safety I guess, but a lot of money could be saved if they were a little smarter about treating the roads.


----------



## JMHConstruction

But then when the bad weather does come they're no where to be seen. At least in Olathe putting down salt.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2080825 said:


> But then when the bad weather does come they're no where to be seen. At least in Olathe putting down salt.


Yeah, my friend works for Lee's summit water and he said their plows are always 3" off the ground to save the cutting edges. No wonder their roads are bad when a storm comes


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2080842 said:


> Yeah, my friend works for Lee's summit water and he said their plows are always 3" off the ground to save the cutting edges. No wonder their roads are bad when a storm comes


That is rediculous! Maybe if they quit paying for random pointless ads on the radio they could buy new cutting edges.

Merry Christmas guys, hope everyone stays safe for their holiday travels!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2080941 said:


> That is rediculous! Maybe if they quit paying for random pointless ads on the radio they could buy new cutting edges.
> 
> Merry Christmas guys, hope everyone stays safe for their holiday travels!


Merry Christmas to you too, weather channel now says 1-3" for Monday. Ice starting Sunday switching to snow Monday continuing into monday night. Let's hope we get some action!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2081023 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too, weather channel now says 1-3" for Monday. Ice starting Sunday switching to snow Monday continuing into monday night. Let's hope we get some action!


Hope that is true. If so, at least we will get a salt app or two out of it. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## JMHConstruction

They took that off of the app in the late morning, but their video forcast shows a model with us in the 3-5" of snowfall just south of the 5-8" mark. I think this one is pretty hard for them to predict. It would be nice to get the guys (and myself) some money after the holidays.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2081313 said:


> They took that off of the app in the late morning, but their video forcast shows a model with us in the 3-5" of snowfall just south of the 5-8" mark. I think this one is pretty hard for them to predict. It would be nice to get the guys (and myself) some money after the holidays.


The NWS out of pleasant hill says the exact track is what will make or break the snow for us. I've seen about 1" of snow is what they're saying now. It's fluctuated from less than an inch to 1-3 to 3-5 back to 1. 3-5" would be a nice snow to kick off the season!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2081372 said:


> The NWS out of pleasant hill says the exact track is what will make or break the snow for us. I've seen about 1" of snow is what they're saying now. It's fluctuated from less than an inch to 1-3 to 3-5 back to 1. 3-5" would be a nice snow to kick off the season!


I've found that for our area, Gary Lezak and his crew (KSHB 41) are by far, the most consistently accurate. I've gotten to where I don't even look at or pay attention to anything weather related unless it comes from 41 news. Last I saw (1700 hrs today) they are saying rain until Sunday night/Monday morning, then possibly changing to freezing rain or snow Monday. Depends on the track (how far south) of the storm.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2081377 said:


> I've found that for our area, Gary Lezak and his crew (KSHB 41) are by far, the most consistently accurate. I've gotten to where I don't even look at or pay attention to anything weather related unless it comes from 41 news. Last I saw (1700 hrs today) they are saying rain until Sunday night/Monday morning, then possibly changing to freezing rain or snow Monday. Depends on the track (how far south) of the storm.


Yeah, just watched that on their app. I think we're all looking for snow, so we're finding it somewhere...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone heard anything? I feel like every time I watch the weather it's different. I think we'll have to just wait and see on monday.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2082067 said:


> Anyone heard anything? I feel like every time I watch the weather it's different. I think we'll have to just wait and see on monday.


As of 1800 hrs, freezing rain Sunday A.M., then warming above freezing and rain Sunday daytime then changing back to freezing rain Sunday night and then change over to snow Monday A.M. Total accumulation by Monday night dusting to 3". And of course they are giving the whole "if the storm tracks just a little more this way or that way or if the temps are a degree or 2 colder or warmer then ..........blah, blah, blah". In other words, it's a TOTAL CRAPSHOOT.


----------



## Ty27

Latest map from the NWS, read the fine print.


----------



## Ty27

NWS map...


----------



## Ty27

Winter storm warning issued now for 6PM tonight through 9PM tomorrow, latest map from the NWS-


----------



## JMHConstruction

Just need it to keep sliding southeast. Being selfish, but I'd like that 3-6!


----------



## Ty27

I would feel better if they were saying 3-6!


----------



## JMHConstruction

In for a bit going to try and get some sleep before going out again tonight. Put down a heavy sum of ice melt, made sure all the blowers started, filled all the gas cans, and started paperwork.

My contractor said we might get a build up of sleet to clear tonight. It's already started to bring down some freezing rain, pretty slick already. Everyone be safe out there!


----------



## Ty27

Stay safe too JMH! Hooked up the plows, made sure the spreader started, and had the guys come out and get a truck and a bunch of ice melt. I'm gonna take a nap and wake up later on.


----------



## plowboy87

Anyone out salting yet? Lee summit or independence


----------



## Ty27

We went out around 1 up to Lee's summit first. We salted up there and now we're in Belton and then heading up north.


----------



## plowboy87

I started around one just left Lee's Summit heading to Raytown. Snowing pretty hard now


----------



## JMHConstruction

I shoveled and scraped walks for over 24 hrs straight yesterday...I can barely move now! Between all the ice, then the heavy snow, my TERRIBLE properties, and guys not showing and leaving early, I think that was the worst experience I've ever had in the snow business.

I'm sure I'll be out salting again today and it looks like a dusting tonight, so more that will need ice melt. At least we're making money finally.


----------



## plowboy87

On joes weather blog he is calling for a dusting to 2". Tonight into tomorrow


----------



## Ty27

An injector went out in our cummins, filled the cylinder with fuel then bent the push rod which shoved it up into the injector and popped the studs. Got that all fixed this morning then next week were doing all new injectors! Anyways a friend had a back up truck he wasn't using, so we borrowed it and got through the night. 30 hours later it's going to snow again. Missouri/Kansas weather...


----------



## Ty27

Sounds like we may get something Friday night into Saturday...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2090338 said:


> Sounds like we may get something Friday night into Saturday...


Not holding my breath.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2090350 said:


> Not holding my breath.


Me either, would be nice to get another storm though.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2090358 said:


> Me either, would be nice to get another storm though.


Yeah, definitely. Of course I emptied my spreader yesterday and went to the car wash and got everything cleaned and put away. While emptying the spreader, I noticed the spinner motor had a hydro leak, so went and got parts today and came home to fix it and the coupler between the motor shaft and spinner shaft is rusted to the point that I can't get it apart, so I have to fly over to American Equipment first thing tomorrow and see if they can get it apart. Then race home and get it all back together. Spent about $500 today. Can't wait to go give away more tomorrow, but it's got to be done.


----------



## Ty27

If you look above a few posts we had a heck of a time with trucks and equipment during last weeks storm too. Injectors went out, had to go north of grain valley then up to cummins by worlds of fun Tyne back down to Lee's summit. Hope everything goes ok Derek.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2090338 said:


> Sounds like we may get something Friday night into Saturday...


I'm tried of this dusting crap. I'm ready for some real snow with no ice!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2090384 said:


> I'm tried of this dusting crap. I'm ready for some real snow with no ice!


I know me too, haven't seen any deep snow for a long time.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2090384 said:


> I'm tried of this dusting crap. I'm ready for some real snow with no ice!


Last I saw (this morning) it looked like the vast majority of it will be east of us. However, temps are only supposed to be single digits on Sunday, so whatever we do get will DEFINITELY need treated.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2090382 said:


> If you look above a few posts we had a heck of a time with trucks and equipment during last weeks storm too. Injectors went out, had to go north of grain valley then up to cummins by worlds of fun Tyne back down to Lee's summit. Hope everything goes ok Derek.


Thank you. I'm sure it will all get done, but I'm usually ready to go 24-48 hrs before the storm, so I don't like this last minute racing around to get ready crap.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2090410 said:


> Thank you. I'm sure it will all get done, but I'm usually ready to go 24-48 hrs before the storm, so I don't like this last minute racing around to get ready crap.


I don't like last minute stuff either, makes me think something else will go wrong during the storm.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2090420 said:


> I don't like last minute stuff either, makes me think something else will go wrong during the storm.


Shhhhh. Don't say that. If it does, I'm sending you the bill. LOL


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2090410 said:


> Thank you. I'm sure it will all get done, but I'm usually ready to go 24-48 hrs before the storm, so I don't like this last minute racing around to get ready crap.


It always seems to go twice as long when you're in a hurry too.

I just watched Lezak on the 41 app and it looks like he's thinking it will break up before it even hits the KC area. The big storm will be further east of us. Weather channel app isn't even showing a chance, but other weather sites are. I think it will be another one we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

As of the 1800 news on 41, Saturday's storm is centered over St. Louis. So unless you have an awfully large service area, doesn't look like we'll be doing anything.


----------



## Ty27

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughingayup


derekslawncare;2090426 said:


> Shhhhh. Don't say that. If it does, I'm sending you the bill. LOL


----------



## Showmestaterida

well , well , well . Snow is in the forecast for tomorrow in STL . Calling for 1-4. We shall see . Will be the first event of the season . Fingers crossed that it sticks . Was 52 today.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Showmestaterida;2091644 said:


> well , well , well . Snow is in the forecast for tomorrow in STL . Calling for 1-4. We shall see . Will be the first event of the season . Fingers crossed that it sticks . Was 52 today.


Don't rub it in...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Showmestaterida;2091644 said:


> well , well , well . Snow is in the forecast for tomorrow in STL . Calling for 1-4. We shall see . Will be the first event of the season . Fingers crossed that it sticks . Was 52 today.


Good for you. At least some of us get to make some money. Watching news now, and it looks like it's knocking on your doorstep with rain right now. Temps in the low 20s here and supposed to go into single digits overnight, so at least you should be able to get a pre-treat and post treat out of it at the very least.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well, here's an update of my spreader ordeal: After $823.51 payuppayuppayup, the POS is fixed. While unloading the spreader on Wednesday, I noticed that I had a hydro leak at the rear spinner motor, so I stopped at American Equipment while out on Thursday and bought a new motor, but they didn't have the quick connect couplers that I needed to replace also as they were rusted together last time I needed to remove the chute for repairs. So I had to make a trip to Force America, a short drive to Riverside, for those. So I spend 45 minutes there trying to buy couplers because their new computer software was acting up and he couldn't process my transaction. I finally get those bought (got 2 different sizes because I couldn't remember whether they were 3/8" or 1/2") so I would have both when I got home and started taking it apart. I didn't want to take it apart ahead of time and take the parts with me in case I wasn't able to get the parts I needed for the repairs, because even though I had a leak, at least it worked and I could spread if needed for Saturday's forecasted storm. So I get home with all I need and of course the coupler between the motor and shaft was rusted and couldn't be separated.  So I had to fly down to American on Friday morning to have them torch them apart in order to get the mounting bracket off and buy the new parts to put it all back together. So I get home and start trying to assemble and the motor is going into the coupler so hard that I have to "encourage it" a little with a hammer. So I get it all back together and the spinner runs, but REAL jerky and as soon as I start the auger, the spinner stops.  So I have to fly back to American and they tear into it (2pm on a Friday and the shop closes at 3:30) and decide that in my forcing the motor into the coupler (the woodrif key is a little too big as it turns out) I got the motor guts out of tolerance and the bearing was seizing. They put it all back together and it's better, but still doesn't spin like the old one did. They tell me that it is because the spinner motor is new and real tight and that the auger motor is 3 yrs old and also the spreader empty, there is no load on the auger, so the hydro fluid picks the path of least resistance and favors the auger. I guess we'll see. So I run back by Force America and try to return the two fittings I didn't need and the salesman tells me "we don't have time to ring it all up, give me an email and we'll send you a refund receipt later when we process the return." I say nope, sorry I'm not leaving without some sort of paperwork saying I returned them because after the trouble I went through the day before buying them, I don't want everything getting lost in the shuffle and by the time I see I don't have a return, when I come back and nobody remembers me returning them, then I'm out $50.00. So he gets all huffy with me and storms into his bosses office and tells him "you need to come out and deal with this guy because he won't leave them and I don't have time." So the boss comes out and tells me well it's going to take me about 20 minutes, so I hope you have time to wait. I say fine, I'm just not leaving without some documentation that I returned them. Finally got my money back 25 minutes later and all is ready to go, just hope it works right for our next storm, which unfortunately, doesn't look like it will be today. :crying:


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2091814 said:


> Well, here's an update of my spreader ordeal: After $823.51 payuppayuppayup, the POS is fixed. While unloading the spreader on Wednesday, I noticed that I had a hydro leak at the rear spinner motor, so I stopped at American Equipment while out on Thursday and bought a new motor, but they didn't have the quick connect couplers that I needed to replace also as they were rusted together last time I needed to remove the chute for repairs. So I had to make a trip to Force America, a short drive to Riverside, for those. So I spend 45 minutes there trying to buy couplers because their new computer software was acting up and he couldn't process my transaction. I finally get those bought (got 2 different sizes because I couldn't remember whether they were 3/8" or 1/2") so I would have both when I got home and started taking it apart. I didn't want to take it apart ahead of time and take the parts with me in case I wasn't able to get the parts I needed for the repairs, because even though I had a leak, at least it worked and I could spread if needed for Saturday's forecasted storm. So I get home with all I need and of course the coupler between the motor and shaft was rusted and couldn't be separated.  So I had to fly down to American on Friday morning to have them torch them apart in order to get the mounting bracket off and buy the new parts to put it all back together. So I get home and start trying to assemble and the motor is going into the coupler so hard that I have to "encourage it" a little with a hammer. So I get it all back together and the spinner runs, but REAL jerky and as soon as I start the auger, the spinner stops.  So I have to fly back to American and they tear into it (2pm on a Friday and the shop closes at 3:30) and decide that in my forcing the motor into the coupler (the woodrif key is a little too big as it turns out) I got the motor guts out of tolerance and the bearing was seizing. They put it all back together and it's better, but still doesn't spin like the old one did. They tell me that it is because the spinner motor is new and real tight and that the auger motor is 3 yrs old and also the spreader empty, there is no load on the auger, so the hydro fluid picks the path of least resistance and favors the auger. I guess we'll see. So I run back by Force America and try to return the two fittings I didn't need and the salesman tells me "we don't have time to ring it all up, give me an email and we'll send you a refund receipt later when we process the return." I say nope, sorry I'm not leaving without some sort of paperwork saying I returned them because after the trouble I went through the day before buying them, I don't want everything getting lost in the shuffle and by the time I see I don't have a return, when I come back and nobody remembers me returning them, then I'm out $50.00. So he gets all huffy with me and storms into his bosses office and tells him "you need to come out and deal with this guy because he won't leave them and I don't have time." So the boss comes out and tells me well it's going to take me about 20 minutes, so I hope you have time to wait. I say fine, I'm just not leaving without some documentation that I returned them. Finally got my money back 25 minutes later and all is ready to go, just hope it works right for our next storm, which unfortunately, doesn't look like it will be today. :crying:


Wow talk about customer service! Can you imagine if we talked to our customers like that? I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## plowboy87

i use to go to American for repairs, but now I've found Anderson rental in blue springs works on snow equipment. Seems pretty good too.


----------



## Ty27

Well I'm glad you got everything fixed so I didn't have to forward the bill! Lol kidding aside, I'm glad you got it all done. 

Hmm I don't think I've ever been to force America. Sounds like a head ache from Derek's experience.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2091882 said:


> i use to go to American for repairs, but now I've found Anderson rental in blue springs works on snow equipment. Seems pretty good too.


American Equipment wasn't a problem other than they were out of stock on the quick couplers, no biggie. Force America was where everyone was so "friendly and helpful." This was my second time (and probably my last) doing business with them. They handle hydraulics and is where American Equipment gets a lot of their parts.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2091849 said:


> Wow talk about customer service! Can you imagine if we talked to our customers like that? I hope everything works out for you.


Yeah, when I went in originally to buy the stuff, the guy was having issues with the new software. He was so frustrated he was swearing at his computer. He was nice to me though, so I felt bad for him. It's the salesman and supervisor that I dealt with for the returned items that were such A-Holes. "I don't have time for you" is just what every customer wants to hear. LOL


----------



## JMHConstruction

Any of you guys use liquid ice melt? With all the ice we've had this year, I was thinking about building a cheap sprayer for walks. Figured it would be good as a pre treatment.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2092221 said:


> Any of you guys use liquid ice melt? With all the ice we've had this year, I was thinking about building a cheap sprayer for walks. Figured it would be good as a pre treatment.


I've used liquid mag chloride in the past. A product called Icenator. Very expensive and very slow to apply with my spray rig I have (2 electric tote pumps), but it cost about 3k for two totes of it. I haven't used it in a couple years. It worked well as a pretreat for snow events, but was useless for rain changing to snow or freezing rain events because it washed away. I had better luck with rock salt for that. I also used it as a prewet at the spinner for colder temps.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2092242 said:


> I've used liquid mag chloride in the past. A product called Icenator. Very expensive and very slow to apply with my spray rig I have (2 electric tote pumps), but it cost about 3k for two totes of it. I haven't used it in a couple years. It worked well as a pretreat for snow events, but was useless for rain changing to snow or freezing rain events because it washed away. I had better luck with rock salt for that. I also used it as a prewet at the spinner for colder temps.


Thanks Derek. For some reason I hadn't thought of rain washing it out and being useless. The company I sub for has the product I would use. What I wanted to avoid is the frozen ice on the walks under the snow. Even pretreating with pellets it hasn't been working too well this year. Chance of a storm this weekend like the one from late December (rain, freezing rain, sleet, then snow), and it was miserable for us on the walks.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2092258 said:


> Thanks Derek. For some reason I hadn't thought of rain washing it out and being useless. The company I sub for has the product I would use. What I wanted to avoid is the frozen ice on the walks under the snow. Even pretreating with pellets it hasn't been working too well this year. Chance of a storm this weekend like the one from late December (rain, freezing rain, sleet, then snow), and it was miserable for us on the walks.


Yeah, that was my experience with it.


----------



## Showmestaterida

well,well well. We got a big .7" of snow officially at the airport. everything melted on contact expect one of my western most properties . I got to salt one at least . Well I guess everybody will be ready for the next storm. I cant remember the last winter that we ve had to wait this long for an event .


----------



## JMHConstruction

Showmestaterida;2092277 said:


> well,well well. We got a big .7" of snow officially at the airport. everything melted on contact expect one of my western most properties . I got to salt one at least . Well I guess everybody will be ready for the next storm. I cant remember the last winter that we ve had to wait this long for an event .


You don't salt everything with .7"? Sorry to hear about your storm that wasn't. Hopefully the end of January and into February are better.

Sorry about that first part...I read your post wrong.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Showmestaterida;2092277 said:


> well,well well. We got a big .7" of snow officially at the airport. everything melted on contact expect one of my western most properties . I got to salt one at least . Well I guess everybody will be ready for the next storm. I cant remember the last winter that we ve had to wait this long for an event .


3 years ago when we only got 4" for the whole winter and it didn't come until February.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2092282 said:


> 3 years ago when we only got 4" for the whole winter and it didn't come until February.


I remember, it was a scary time for a lot of us


----------



## plowboy87

well we might get a little something this weekend.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2094527 said:


> well we might get a little something this weekend.


Shhhhhhh! You'll jinx it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I've kinda given up on this winter. Hoping to get a few storms in. Going to heat up again today and tomorrow it looks like.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2094580 said:


> Shhhhhhh! You'll jinx it.


Lol that's funny I was thinking about sayin something about it yesterday but I thought the same thing.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2094672 said:


> I've kinda given up on this winter. Hoping to get a few storms in. Going to heat up again today and tomorrow it looks like.


There's a lot of winter left.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2094848 said:


> There's a lot of winter left.


It'll probably hit us like a ton of bricks all of a sudden. Then I'll be regretting saying anything..


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2094904 said:


> It'll probably hit us like a ton of bricks all of a sudden. Then I'll be regretting saying anything..


Yep, careful what you wish for.


----------



## plowboy87

Took time off to spend with the wife this weekend. So it will snow just to make my wife super happy.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2094904 said:


> It'll probably hit us like a ton of bricks all of a sudden. Then I'll be regretting saying anything..


I need about another week, our cummins blew up at 195,000, cylinder cracked in half from a back injector. Getting a new engine this week sometime and throwing it in. Seriously considering gas engines from now on...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2094950 said:


> I need about another week, our cummins blew up at 195,000, cylinder cracked in half from a back injector. Getting a new engine this week sometime and throwing it in. Seriously considering gas engines from now on...


Wow! And I was *****ing about spending $850.00 fixing my spreader. Sorry to hear that. That really sucks. Hope you get it back together quickly. Lezak's talking about snow Saturday into Sunday


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2094956 said:


> Wow! And I was *****ing about spending $850.00 fixing my spreader. Sorry to hear that. That really sucks. Hope you get it back together quickly. Lezak's talking about snow Saturday into Sunday


Haha we all have different break downs. I'm sure (if you haven't already) will be there at some point with a truck or something else. Crap happens that's how you wipe your butt.

Oh, I almost forgot to mention, when we got this past snow (which is when this truck broke down) my friend said he was going to sell his 2000 Chevy 2500, with a blizzard plow. He ended up letting us use it for the rest of the night and that truck is awesome! Simple little plow truck, so we got it. The plow is a DD blizzard speed wing 8600, he only used it twice. So we can put the spreader in the back of it since it's a 2 door and not have to worry about salting now.

Any way it could have went a lot worse, but now we got this truck I see 50's in the forecast


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2094956 said:


> Wow! And I was *****ing about spending $850.00 fixing my spreader. Sorry to hear that. That really sucks. Hope you get it back together quickly. Lezak's talking about snow Saturday into Sunday


Let me rephrase what I said as well. It's not a new engine, it has 150,000 on it out of a wrecked truck.

Now what sucks is only the one cylinder had damage. The rest you could still see the machinery cross's going down the cylinder. I hate having o trash an engine with only one thing cylinder wrong, but it will go back to remanufacturing and go into another truck at some point in time.

I just hope the new (to us) engine is in the same shape or better than the old one, because if it is and were more careful about our fuel system it should run for a long time.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2095020 said:


> Let me rephrase what I said as well. It's not a new engine, it has 150,000 on it out of a wrecked truck.
> 
> Now what sucks is only the one cylinder had damage. The rest you could still see the machinery cross's going down the cylinder. I hate having o trash an engine with only one thing cylinder wrong, but it will go back to remanufacturing and go into another truck at some point in time.
> 
> I just hope the new (to us) engine is in the same shape or better than the old one, because if it is and were more careful about our fuel system it should run for a long time.


Just out of curiosity, what happened with the old one? You said something about the injector. How does that trash a cylinder?


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2095035 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what happened with the old one? You said something about the injector. How does that trash a cylinder?


This is what me and my father came up with after searching around on the Internet for awhile.

The 5th and 6th cylinder go into a combined exhaust manifold. This design keeps the heat from the 5th cylinder from going completely out of the cylinder, so it burns hotter( about 500 degrees) than the rest of the cylinders. When the injector went out, it put more fuel into the #5 cylinder and the combined heat and fuel made the piston crack and eventually break into smaller pieces and get dislodged into the side of the cylinder wall. The turbo also won't spin, the cause is yet to be determined, my guess would be part of the piston is in it.

Bottom line is, we could dismantle it and have it bored and machined but by the time we do that the cost would be higher than just getting another one.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2094950 said:


> Seriously considering gas engines from now on...


Man with everything I've seen and heard about diesel I think I'm going to always have gas. Unless I start hauling more. Even with the company I used to work for all the diesels had issues, but the gasser 2500 chevy kept on rolling. If it's still in use (saw it on the road about a year ago) it has to have around 300k now. You could feel a difference hauling trailer, but I moved 12k loads and it got it done. Just talking about that truck makes me want to get an 02 chevy.

As for your engine, I'm sorry to hear about that. I know it sucks spending money when there's not a lot rolling in. Sounds like your new truck will be nice though. Hope everything works out.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone ever done business with Reindeers? They I think used to be in KCK, but moved to Olathe. Going to get a few more shovels tomorrow and check out their walk behind spreaders. Curious if anyone knows how they are with their prices (high/low).

Or if anyone knows a good place to get Snow Plow Shovels locally for roughly the same price as online or cheaper. I called about a million places today. Can't find anything except YO-HO, and they don't even compare to the new snow plow shovels I got off CL.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2095046 said:


> Man with everything I've seen and heard about diesel I think I'm going to always have gas. Unless I start hauling more. Even with the company I used to work for all the diesels had issues, but the gasser 2500 chevy kept on rolling. If it's still in use (saw it on the road about a year ago) it has to have around 300k now. You could feel a difference hauling trailer, but I moved 12k loads and it got it done. Just talking about that truck makes me want to get an 02 chevy.
> 
> As for your engine, I'm sorry to hear about that. I know it sucks spending money when there's not a lot rolling in. Sounds like your new truck will be nice though. Hope everything works out.


Yeah the Chevy with the blizzard we got has a 454 in it! We plowed with it all night and only filled it up once, the other one we have (4 door, short bed though) we filled up twice and it's a diesel.

The dodge that were working on now is paid for, it's made a lot more money for me than its going to cost me to do this, so we might as well fix it up and keep plugging away. It's not worth much as it is right now, plus there's a 1 year old plow on this truck so it WILL continue to work after this debacle.

I'm not blaming this on a bad design by cummins, I mean why do you think their in semis, military trucks, heavy equipment, etc. I think the 5th cylinder injector got plugged because we didn't change the fuel filter enough on it or separate the water and fuel as often. After this newer engine puts in, I'll be at oreilys every couple months getting filters!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2095051 said:


> Anyone ever done business with Reindeers? They I think used to be in KCK, but moved to Olathe. Going to get a few more shovels tomorrow and check out their walk behind spreaders. Curious if anyone knows how they are with their prices (high/low).
> 
> Or if anyone knows a good place to get Snow Plow Shovels locally for roughly the same price as online or cheaper. I called about a million places today. Can't find anything except YO-HO, and they don't even compare to the new snow plow shovels I got off CL.


Hmm, never heard of them. I'm not across state line much though. Let us know how they are if you go. I need a couple shovels my self.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2095060 said:


> Yeah the Chevy with the blizzard we got has a 454 in it! We plowed with it all night and only filled it up once, the other one we have (4 door, short bed though) we filled up twice and it's a diesel.
> 
> The dodge that were working on now is paid for, it's made a lot more money for me than its going to cost me to do this, so we might as well fix it up and keep plugging away. It's not worth much as it is right now, plus there's a 1 year old plow on this truck so it WILL continue to work after this debacle.
> 
> I'm not blaming this on a bad design by cummins, I mean why do you think their in semis, military trucks, heavy equipment, etc. I think the 5th cylinder injector got plugged because we didn't change the fuel filter enough on it or separate the water and fuel as often. After this newer engine puts in, I'll be at oreilys every couple months getting filters!


Really sorry. Just sucks, but you're keeping a positive attitude about it which is good.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2095051 said:


> Anyone ever done business with Reindeers? They I think used to be in KCK, but moved to Olathe. Going to get a few more shovels tomorrow and check out their walk behind spreaders. Curious if anyone knows how they are with their prices (high/low).
> 
> Or if anyone knows a good place to get Snow Plow Shovels locally for roughly the same price as online or cheaper. I called about a million places today. Can't find anything except YO-HO, and they don't even compare to the new snow plow shovels I got off CL.


I've never heard of them. I got my spreader from Lesco. Stainless frame and one large hole instead of 3 smaller ones, so it won't clog. Have used it 3 out 4 years now w/o problem. Love it and wouldn't think of buying anything else. Had a friend come out to help me once a couple years ago and called me the next day wanting to know where I got it. He bought one that day. The only time I cross over into KS is to deliver a dumpster or to go to Cabelas. Just got my first snow plow shovel this week. Looking forward to trying it out. Looks like a good product. So sick of the cheap metal strips on the big box shovels that start to wear and then catch every groove and crack in the pavement. PITA.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2095079 said:


> Really sorry. Just sucks, but you're keeping a positive attitude about it which is good.


Yeah, it does. I never thought that engine (out of the three diesels I've owned) would go out like that. I love my cummins, have hauled ridiculous stuff with it and it's got the job done.

Getting all worked up about stuff ( just like getting excited about snow) isn't worth it. Fretting over something won't make a new one magically appear, so go at it with a good attitude and things will go smoother and more efficiently.


----------



## Ty27

what we have for sidewalks is 2 (kind of like a man plow) pushers with wheels on them. They aren't bad but if you catch it on a groove in the concrete expect something in the chest for a while. I was thinking of adding some rubber to the bottom of it but then you couldn't scrape ice and sleet as well.


----------



## plowboy87

Hey ty, after you plowed with the speedwing, how do you like it compared to the v plow?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2095160 said:


> Hey ty, after you plowed with the speedwing, how do you like it compared to the v plow?


We owned a speedwing on a ford before a few years ago ( pre DD) and it moved a lot of snow. We have a retirement community we do and it's a long narrow strip between the cars and the building. This pat storm the v plow did it and it worked fine. I would say that that place on a bigger snow I would want the speed wing.

Pros/cons of a speedwing-
Pro- carries a lot of snow! 
Good for drive lanes.
Rolls snow well.
Wings automatically folds.
Cons-
Harder to hook up with the DD mount than the old one. 
Mount is pretty big off the front but it's not a big deal.
Lights aren't as bright as the boss lights.

Boss power V-XT pro's
It can go through anything.
Stacks tall. 
Super easy mounting system (smart hitch 2)
Ergonomic controller

Cons-
Controller can be hard to get used too, I got it right off the bat but my dad didn't and still has some trouble (he's in a stick too)
Wish we went with 2 DXT's, I hit a man hole last yer in scoop mode and bent up the 8'2" pretty good.

Overall I think both are good, definitely the most efficient, and are tough plows.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2095169 said:


> We owned a speedwing on a ford before a few years ago ( pre DD) and it moved a lot of snow. We have a retirement community we do and it's a long narrow strip between the cars and the building. This pat storm the v plow did it and it worked fine. I would say that that place on a bigger snow I would want the speed wing.
> 
> Pros/cons of a speedwing-
> Pro- carries a lot of snow!
> Good for drive lanes.
> Rolls snow well.
> Wings automatically folds.
> Cons-
> Harder to hook up with the DD mount than the old one.
> Mount is pretty big off the front but it's not a big deal.
> Lights aren't as bright as the boss lights.
> 
> Boss power V-XT pro's
> It can go through anything.
> Stacks tall.
> Super easy mounting system (smart hitch 2)
> Ergonomic controller
> 
> Cons-
> Controller can be hard to get used too, I got it right off the bat but my dad didn't and still has some trouble (he's in a stick too)
> Wish we went with 2 DXT's, I hit a man hole last yer in scoop mode and bent up the 8'2" pretty good.
> 
> Overall I think both are good, definitely the most efficient, and are tough plows.


I have an apartment complex that I picked up this year, past storm wasn't to bad with a couple inches on it. I'm thinking a speedwing would be faster, but I'm limited on where I can stack it. And the speedwing doesn't stack as high as a v plow. I guess if I run out of room they will have to pay for the skid


----------



## JMHConstruction

Went to Reinders (phone wants to autocorrect to reindeers, so if that's what I kept saying yesterday my apologies.) The sales rep was real nice and helpful. Only problem was they don't carry snow plow brand! I don't know who I talked to yesterday, but the guy didn't like that his staff was telling people they have something they don't. They sell a ton of bagged ice melt, but no bulk. They carry snowex brand spreaders.

Reinders.com

Oh and for you landscape guys they carry a ton of sprinkler system stuff.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2095181 said:


> I have an apartment complex that I picked up this year, past storm wasn't to bad with a couple inches on it. I'm thinking a speedwing would be faster, but I'm limited on where I can stack it. And the speedwing doesn't stack as high as a v plow. I guess if I run out of room they will have to pay for the skid


Another reason we went with the v's last year is because we get drifts 3-5' high going up our driveway and up to our shop (on a big storm of course). I don't think the speedwing could do it especially going up hill, but who knows I've gotten through it the past 15 years!!

Is this apartment complex your main reason of thinking about switching blades?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek it looks like you'll have the "biggest" chance for something this weekend. Don't think it'll even go that far south.

Looks like nonstop ice next week..damn it


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2095381
Looks like nonstop ice next week..damn it[/QUOTE said:


> Saw that too, prolly won't come now we mentioned it


----------



## JMHConstruction

From a sidewalk prospective, nothing is worse than ice. Well unless a couple treatments of ice melt will do the trick. I don't mind spreading, but can't stand trying to scrape it. My guys will never come back if it's anything like the late December storm.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2095391 said:


> From a sidewalk prospective, nothing is worse than ice. Well unless a couple treatments of ice melt will do the trick. I don't mind spreading, but can't stand trying to scrape it. My guys will never come back if it's anything like the late December storm.


Oh yeah I hate it too, especially when every one drives over everything and it's just a solid 3"+ of ice on the lot. We need a regular snow, I'm fed up with this ice lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2095381 said:


> Derek it looks like you'll have the "biggest" chance for something this weekend. Don't think it'll even go that far south.
> 
> Looks like nonstop ice next week..damn it


Really wish you guys would stop doing everything you can to jinx these storms. LOL

At this point, I'll take whatever I can get. I also hate ice, but as long as you stay on top of it with treatments, it's better than nothing. Yes, sidewalks suck.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2095394 said:


> Oh yeah I hate it too, especially when every one drives over everything and it's just a solid 3"+ of ice on the lot. We need a regular snow, I'm fed up with this ice lol


Go out and pretreat. It makes a huge difference. As long as you get it pretreated, it blades off fairly well, even after it gets driven on. The one good thing about these storms is that you can bill out multiple treatments. The strip mall (Crestridge Center) in Parkville where Rancho Grande is is one of my accounts. It has three bars, so it is packed from 0900-0300, and as long as I get it treated well, it always plows good, even with the huge amounts of constant traffic.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2095361 said:


> Another reason we went with the v's last year is because we get drifts 3-5' high going up our driveway and up to our shop (on a big storm of course). I don't think the speedwing could do it especially going up hill, but who knows I've gotten through it the past 15 years!!
> 
> Is this apartment complex your main reason of thinking about switching blades?


Well I have two apartment complexes. And I have a couple accounts that like to drift really bad in Lee summit, about a half dozen times it's been up to my hip.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2095421 said:


> Go out and pretreat. It makes a huge difference. As long as you get it pretreated, it blades off fairly well, even after it gets driven on. The one good thing about these storms is that you can bill out multiple treatments. The strip mall (Crestridge Center) in Parkville where Rancho Grande is is one of my accounts. It has three bars, so it is packed from 0900-0300, and as long as I get it treated well, it always plows good, even with the huge amounts of constant traffic.


We pretreat every chance we get. This past storm was kind of odd though and obviously we had salt truck issues. We have 15 grocery stores along with strip malls and a few small office lots. They get packed down so hard especially when temps are right above 32*. I agree though, even when it's just a snow pre treating will help scrape it up and break up the bond between the snow and pavement.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2095435 said:


> Well I have two apartment complexes. And I have a couple accounts that like to drift really bad in Lee summit, about a half dozen times it's been up to my hip.


I've seen drifts like that too, about 10-12' high in the 2010 Christmas blizzard.

Anyone else remember that?!

I would say go and look at the new plows. I'm sure you've heard blizzard is discontinued and being replaced by snowex. 
You have a boss, correct?


----------



## plowboy87

Yes I run a boss v now, but probably going to up grade next season. 
That's why I asked about the speedwing. I've looked at all of them, but Figured I'd ask since you have ran both.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2095467 said:


> Yes I run a boss v now, but probably going to up grade next season.
> That's why I asked about the speedwing. I've looked at all of them, but Figured I'd ask since you have ran both.


Ok, I just couldn't remember. Have you seen the thread in equipment pics section of the boss EXT? If you want a speedwing type plow, you may want to wait for its arrival too.

That being said, the blizzard is a proven design that we all know works. The new boss plow coming out will probably be awesome, and everyone is holding them to a high standard to have the plow right.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2095480 said:


> Ok, I just couldn't remember. Have you seen the thread in equipment pics section of the boss EXT? If you want a speedwing type plow, you may want to wait for its arrival too.
> 
> That being said, the blizzard is a proven design that we all know works. The new boss plow coming out will probably be awesome, and everyone is holding them to a high standard to have the plow right.


Yeah I saw the new ext thread. I might just wait a bit.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2095538 said:


> Yeah I saw the new ext thread. I might just wait a bit.


It looks nice, probably costs an arm and a leg though lol


----------



## Ty27

No body's said anything...





Maybe it will snow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Might have found another place that sell the snow plow shovels. Anyone ever heard of Kaw Valley? They're in KCK. I'll give them a call tomorrow or monday, whenever they're open. On the snowplow website they're a retailer, but some of the companies I called weren't a retail place. I checked out their website and it looked like they weren't in the retail business either, so i didnt even call. Then tonight found on here that they used to be plowsite members "thesandman", but hasn't been on since 2010. Anyway I've been rambling, I'll let you guys know what I find out.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2096131 said:


> Might have found another place that sell the snow plow shovels. Anyone ever heard of Kaw Valley? They're in KCK. I'll give them a call tomorrow or monday, whenever they're open. On the snowplow website they're a retailer, but some of the companies I called weren't a retail place. I checked out their website and it looked like they weren't in the retail business either, so i didnt even call. Then tonight found on here that they used to be plowsite members "thesandman", but hasn't been on since 2010. Anyway I've been rambling, I'll let you guys know what I find out.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Ty27

Kaw valley... Seems like I've heard of them before. Let us know what else they have, may be a good supplier for us.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Back in 2010 they had a huge salt supply and had a post saying they have the best bulk price in kc. Don't know anymore.


----------



## Ty27

Interesting. We get salt from a mine in Salina, ks. That a friends family owns.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'll try and get prices for everyone if I go up there. Although I'm sure they have their prices up since it's in the middle of winter.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2096245 said:


> Interesting. We get salt from a mine in Salina, ks. That a friends family owns.


I'd be interested in info on this. I bought from Holiday Sand last year, but they aren't selling anymore. I still have enough left from last winter's 25 ton order to get me through this winter (unless we start getting some snow).


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2096248 said:


> I'd be interested in info on this. I bought from Holiday Sand last year, but they aren't selling anymore. I still have enough left from last winter's 25 ton order to get me through this winter (unless we start getting some snow).


Ok, il try and hunt some info down and post it up this weekend.


----------



## Ty27

Little update on our dodge. 

Got the engine in this morning and the old one came out this afternoon. Got everything off the old one that needed to go on the new one and it is ready to be put in. Tomorrow we'll be working on reassembling the old one so it can be shipped back. We're hoping to get the new one in the truck on Monday and start reassembling all the coolant hoses and put the radiator back on.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2096253 said:


> Little update on our dodge.
> 
> Got the engine in this morning and the old one came out this afternoon. Got everything off the old one that needed to go on the new one and it is ready to be put in. Tomorrow we'll be working on reassembling the old one so it can be shipped back. We're hoping to get the new one in the truck on Monday and start reassembling all the coolant hoses and put the radiator back on.


Just in time for Tuesday, for no reason to be named to jinx anything.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2096253 said:


> Little update on our dodge.
> 
> Got the engine in this morning and the old one came out this afternoon. Got everything off the old one that needed to go on the new one and it is ready to be put in. Tomorrow we'll be working on reassembling the old one so it can be shipped back. We're hoping to get the new one in the truck on Monday and start reassembling all the coolant hoses and put the radiator back on.


Glad to hear. Hopefully, you can have it all done and ready to go for Tuesday as it is looking like we will be getting some work.


----------



## plowboy87

Everybody can thank me for no more snow the rest of the season, we just had our 2nd load of salt delivered Friday. Probably be sitting on it all summer.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2096347 said:


> Everybody can thank me for no more snow the rest of the season, we just had our 2nd load of salt delivered Friday. Probably be sitting on it all summer.


2nd LOAD? What did you do to get rid of the 1st one, sell it to McD's for their fries? LOL

Good news is it doesn't go bad and probably won't get any cheaper, so it's like money in the bank.


----------



## plowboy87

We run bagged salt and Between 5 of us and a couple we sell, we go threw about 8 pallets a snow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

What's everyone's take on tonight? Every time I look it changes. Now it's looking to be a little better chance of a small snow.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2096261 said:


> Just in time for Tuesday, for no reason to be named to jinx anything.


My weather app said 1-3 Tuesday and now it says less than one inch. I think we need to keep our mouths shut!! Lol I'm just kidding, I'll try and get some pics of the old engine vs the new one. There's a big difference.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2096409 said:


> What's everyone's take on tonight? Every time I look it changes. Now it's looking to be a little better chance of a small snow.


I'm going to wake up around 3 and check radar. If there is stuff coming I may go ahead and go out. Start up north and work with the storm. What about you JMH?


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2096342 said:


> Glad to hear. Hopefully, you can have it all done and ready to go for Tuesday as it is looking like we will be getting some work.


Yeah I hope so, the hardest part is putting the engine back in because you have to line up the splines just right and get the angle right. We may get it in Monday but anything past that may not happen. But that's ok, I can spread salt in the mean time with the 3/4 ton.


----------



## Ty27

#5 cylinder and piston


----------



## plowboy87

41 posted a new blog. Has Kc 1.1 between 4-6 am.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2096420 said:


> I'm going to wake up around 3 and check radar. If there is stuff coming I may go ahead and go out. Start up north and work with the storm. What about you JMH?


I'm a sub, so I don't go out until I get the call. If I didn't have a crew it wouldn't be bad, but I have to call everyone out. I'll probably be up around the same time trying to decide if I should wake everyone else up. More than likely I'll be out anyway pretreating my walks if it even looks like we might get something, and if while I'm doing that the radar looks like we might get more I'll start calling people. Fingers crossed. I know my guys could use the money even more than me.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2096465 said:


> I'm a sub, so I don't go out until I get the call. If I didn't have a crew it wouldn't be bad, but I have to call everyone out. I'll probably be up around the same time trying to decide if I should wake everyone else up. More than likely I'll be out anyway pretreating my walks if it even looks like we might get something, and if while I'm doing that the radar looks like we might get more I'll start calling people. Fingers crossed. I know my guys could use the money even more than me.


I think we're all crossing our fingers and toes at this point. The way this winter has gone, I'm taking a "I'll believe it when I see it" mentality.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2096431 said:


> 41 posted a new blog. Has Kc 1.1 between 4-6 am.


Saw that too, from kc to about Lee's summit. Maybe triggers will be met.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2096465 said:


> I'm a sub, so I don't go out until I get the call. If I didn't have a crew it wouldn't be bad, but I have to call everyone out. I'll probably be up around the same time trying to decide if I should wake everyone else up. More than likely I'll be out anyway pretreating my walks if it even looks like we might get something, and if while I'm doing that the radar looks like we might get more I'll start calling people. Fingers crossed. I know my guys could use the money even more than me.


Sounds like it will come between 4-6AM, and being on a Sunday most shouldn't be out. We Havel lots from by the river to Belton, so we may hit some of them, probably not all.


----------



## plowboy87

Fox 4 blog now says dusting to two inches. 1/2 inches will meet my triggers on a few lots, the rest of mine are 1 inch.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2096546 said:


> Fox 4 blog now says dusting to two inches. 1/2 inches will meet my triggers on a few lots, the rest of mine are 1 inch.


I just read the blog, sounds like Tuesday maybe the day. All of our accounts are a 1" trigger.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2096626 said:


> I just read the blog, sounds like Tuesday maybe the day. All of our accounts are a 1" trigger.


Tonight might just be a quick in and out, but I'm really hoping we get something worth getting excited about. 41 said it might even change to 3-6. Just have to wait and see. Sorry Derek, I'm sure I just jinxed it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2096718 said:


> Tonight might just be a quick in and out, but I'm really hoping we get something worth getting excited about. 41 said it might even change to 3-6. Just have to wait and see. Sorry Derek, I'm sure I just jinxed it.


6 pm news was saying it was barely going to be an inch. More than likely a dusting to 1/2 inch. I was guessing that I would be going out and laying salt on all my accounts and doing sidewalks with my back pack blower. 3-6 sounds like a pipe dream, but I'll take it. Like I said earlier, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Any of you guys end up going out? I'm sure to at least put salt down. We went out but it only took 3 hrs to do the route, both shovel and lay ice melt. The company I sub for had their guys out plowing. Seems a bit excessive, but if they can get paid I guess. Hell half my walks were so wind blown that we only had to do half of em. Oh well, the guys made a little money and so did I. Had 2 guys not answer the phone. One called me back 2 hours after I called, I told him he's done. Kind of glad it was only 4 of us, or we would have been done in less than 2 hrs. Gotta try and replace those 2 guys pretty quick.

Now let's wait and see what happens Tuesday.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction;2097050 said:


> Any of you guys end up going out? I'm sure to at least put salt down. We went out but it only took 3 hrs to do the route, both shovel and lay ice melt. The company I sub for had their guys out plowing. Seems a bit excessive, but if they can get paid I guess. Hell half my walks were so wind blown that we only had to do half of em. Oh well, the guys made a little money and so did I. Had 2 guys not answer the phone. One called me back 2 hours after I called, I told him he's done. Kind of glad it was only 4 of us, or we would have been done in less than 2 hrs. Gotta try and replace those 2 guys pretty quick.
> 
> Now let's wait and see what happens Tuesday.


Yep still out, on my last one though.


----------



## JMHConstruction

That's it! I officially jinxed it. 41 news showed olathe getting .2" of snow on Tuesday. After this I'm never going to talk about weather again until after it happens!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2097076 said:


> That's it! I officially jinxed it. 41 news showed olathe getting .2" of snow on Tuesday. After this I'm never going to talk about weather again until after it happens!


Well at least I got one of you trained.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2097050 said:


> Any of you guys end up going out? I'm sure to at least put salt down. We went out but it only took 3 hrs to do the route, both shovel and lay ice melt. The company I sub for had their guys out plowing. Seems a bit excessive, but if they can get paid I guess. Hell half my walks were so wind blown that we only had to do half of em. Oh well, the guys made a little money and so did I. Had 2 guys not answer the phone. One called me back 2 hours after I called, I told him he's done. Kind of glad it was only 4 of us, or we would have been done in less than 2 hrs. Gotta try and replace those 2 guys pretty quick.
> 
> Now let's wait and see what happens Tuesday.


Yep, left the house at 0530, ran my entire route and just got home. Some accounts didn't look like they hit the 2" trigger, but with temps in the single digits, they got plowed anyways so that the salt would have a chance. At least the sun is out. If we can get a couple hours of sun on the lots, they'll look good.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2097151 said:


> Yep, left the house at 0530, ran my entire route and just got home. Some accounts didn't look like they hit the 2" trigger, but with temps in the single digits, they got plowed anyways so that the salt would have a chance. At least the sun is out. If we can get a couple hours of sun on the lots, they'll look good.


Wow you guys got 2" up north? We might have had 3/4 - 1". With the wind plowing like crazy a lot of the snow had blown away. I get either way, so no complaints on an easy day.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2097166 said:


> Wow you guys got 2" up north? We might have had 3/4 - 1". With the wind plowing like crazy a lot of the snow had blown away. I get either way, so no complaints on an easy day.


I'd say 1/2 of my 10 accounts had 2", the other half had anywhere from an inch in some spots of the lot and other parts of the lot that were already bare from the wind. Sure was easy walks though with the dry, powdery snow. Used my back pack blower instead of shovel. Nice and fast and very little icemelt needed because the blower takes it down to bare pavement.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2097188 said:


> I'd say 1/2 of my 10 accounts had 2", the other half had anywhere from an inch in some spots of the lot and other parts of the lot that were already bare from the wind. Sure was easy walks though with the dry, powdery snow. Used my back pack blower instead of shovel. Nice and fast and very little icemelt needed because the blower takes it down to bare pavement.


We took a leaf blower too, worked pretty well.

At about 6 this morning Raytown had a good 2" then up north there was probably about 1"-1.5". This storm salt would've worked but it was so cold we pretty much plowed everything.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2097422 said:


> We took a leaf blower too, worked pretty well.
> 
> At about 6 this morning Raytown had a good 2" then up north there was probably about 1"-1.5". This storm salt would've worked but it was so cold we pretty much plowed everything.


Yeah, I kinda felt bad plowing a couple of them, but with the single digit temps, there was no way to treat with salt and go on because all that would have done was create an icy mess with melt and refreeze and I wanted all of it gone before we get Tuesday's dose.

As of the 10 o'clock last night, Tuesday is looking like it may be a rain, sleet snow mess for some. Bah Humbug!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well Kaw Valley Company got out of the game, so I'm SOL with trying to find a snow plow shovel locally. Maybe I should call up the company and offer to be a retailer. I'd be the only one in KC. Well I guess I'll have to settle of a lesser product...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2097640 said:


> Well Kaw Valley Company got out of the game, so I'm SOL with trying to find a snow plow shovel locally. Maybe I should call up the company and offer to be a retailer. I'd be the only one in KC. Well I guess I'll have to settle of a lesser product...


I went to their website and ordered direct from them. Had it in 3 days. Won't help you for tomorrow, but maybe for Thursday and certainly for the rest of the season. They may even have overnight, I don't know.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2097689 said:


> I went to their website and ordered direct from them. Had it in 3 days. Won't help you for tomorrow, but maybe for Thursday and certainly for the rest of the season. They may even have overnight, I don't know.


Just ordered some. Hopefully they show for Thursday Thumbs Up. At least I'll have them now, but I really prefer to do business with local businesses.


----------



## Ty27

Do you guys plan on pre treating again for this storm? I think we may have enough salt down already.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2097724 said:


> Just ordered some. Hopefully they show for Thursday Thumbs Up. At least I'll have them now, but I really prefer to do business with local businesses.


Yeah, I completely agree. Did they offer overnight/expedited delivery or did you just do standard shipping?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2097749 said:


> Do you guys plan on pre treating again for this storm? I think we may have enough salt down already.


I don't believe we are, but I don't make that call. I know I have extra ice melt down on the walks I have from Sunday.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2097749 said:


> Do you guys plan on pre treating again for this storm? I think we may have enough salt down already.


I only pretreat for storms that are 1)freezing rain 
2)sleet
3)rain changing to snow or 
4)storms with warm pavement temps that then fall.

This next storm is (as of now) forecasted to be all snow for us up north. All my accounts are platte and clay counties. Also, as you said, the app that just went down should do unless we get alot of rain first that washes it away.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2097751 said:


> Yeah, I completely agree. Did they offer overnight/expedited delivery or did you just do standard shipping?


I just did their standard flat rate shipping for I think $5. They offered a fed ex shipping for I think a little more than $15, but it didn't say express and I figured it would take just as long for 3x the price.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I just went on and ordered a 36" blade, hardware and brace to make a second shovel reusing a metal handle I have from a box store shovel that I broke the plastic blade on. So now I'll have a 28" and a 36".


----------



## JMHConstruction

I did get a snowcaster with wheels when I went into Reinders last week. It worked great with the <1" of snow we had Sunday. Worked great on the driveway too. Did 3 (a couple elderly neighbors) in less than 10 minutes. It doesn't seem very sturdy though, so unless it's like that last snow and it's around an inch I think I'll just use it at the house. I might try the snow plow version later and see what it's like, but for now the guy's only get the less expensive (still pricey) regular shovels.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2098000 said:


> I did get a snowcaster with wheels when I went into Reinders last week. It worked great with the <1" of snow we had Sunday. Worked great on the driveway too. Did 3 (a couple elderly neighbors) in less than 10 minutes. It doesn't seem very sturdy though, so unless it's like that last snow and it's around an inch I think I'll just use it at the house. I might try the snow plow version later and see what it's like, but for now the guy's only get the less expensive (still pricey) regular shovels.


Yeah, I looked long and hard at the snow plow shovel with wheels, but was thinking it kinda looked gimmicky. I'll have to see how I like their regular shovels first before I drop the coin to try it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2098013 said:


> Yeah, I looked long and hard at the snow plow shovel with wheels, but was thinking it kinda looked gimmicky. I'll have to see how I like their regular shovels first before I drop the coin to try it.


I think for commercial use the regular shovels are better anyway. You can't do stairs or get as close to curbs with the wheeled ones, then just hold it at an angle to windrow like the wheeled. Only plus was that my arms don't get as tired, for whatever reason. Although we were only out for about 3 hours, so that helped too.


----------



## JMHConstruction

This winter is killing me! First off, slow season (we all feel that), in the first storm I couldn't get people to show and the ones who did either quit and walked off or got sick. Second Strom/dusting went great, not one problem and everyone but 1 guy showed, which worked out good because we hauled ass. Now on this storm I had a slip and fall (hopefully nothinf comes about it) and one of my guys has a seizure! So not only lost a guy, but spent 2 hours with the ambulance and all that jazz and waiting on his wife to pick him up. I need the rest of the season to go smooth...or at least better.

On the bright side my show plow shovels say they'll get here tomorrow. Now time to shower and go to bed.

Edit. Talked to the my guys wife a few hours ago, she says he's alright.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2098999 said:


> This winter is killing me! First off, slow season (we all feel that), in the first storm I couldn't get people to show and the ones who did either quit and walked off or got sick. Second Strom/dusting went great, not one problem and everyone but 1 guy showed, which worked out good because we hauled ass. Now on this storm I had a slip and fall (hopefully nothinf comes about it) and one of my guys has a seizure! So not only lost a guy, but spent 2 hours with the ambulance and all that jazz and waiting on his wife to pick him up. I need the rest of the season to go smooth...or at least better.
> 
> On the bright side my show plow shovels say they'll get here tomorrow. Now time to shower and go to bed.
> 
> Edit. Talked to the my guys wife a few hours ago, she says he's alright.


Glad your guy is ok. Sorry you had the S&F. Hopefully you get through that w/o too much trouble. Just walked in the door. Have been up 23 hrs straight. Dog tired and calling it a night.


----------



## plowboy87

I have 2 snow plow shovels with wheels, had them for 4-5 years now. They work great and have not broke yet. Now storm number two tonight?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2099559 said:


> I have 2 snow plow shovels with wheels, had them for 4-5 years now. They work great and have not broke yet. Now storm number two tonight?


If we're lucky maybe salting, not holding my breath.

I want some real snow. These little snows are money makers but I want to have to use V going down my driveway!


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2099585 said:


> If we're lucky maybe salting, not holding my breath.
> 
> I want some real snow. These little snows are money makers but I want to have to use V going down my driveway!


Bring on the blizzards


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2099559 said:


> I have 2 snow plow shovels with wheels, had them for 4-5 years now. They work great and have not broke yet. Now storm number two tonight?


I used the snowcaster all day yesterday and the more I use it the more I like it. Wished I would have ordered another with wheels and one of the straight ones. Oh well. There a delay in the shipping and the pushed back the date until tomorrow, so won't get the chance to use them tomorrow if the white stuff falls. Had to replace 2 more bolts that got fell off of the yoho shovels. Went ahead and got locking nuts and replaced all that I hadn't already.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2099598 said:


> Bring on the blizzards


6" every Saturday night till march then 2" till April Thumbs Up


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction;2099616 said:


> I used the snowcaster all day yesterday and the more I use it the more I like it. Wished I would have ordered another with wheels and one of the straight ones. Oh well. There a delay in the shipping and the pushed back the date until tomorrow, so won't get the chance to use them tomorrow if the white stuff falls. Had to replace 2 more bolts that got fell off of the yoho shovels. Went ahead and got locking nuts and replaced all that I hadn't already.


I've had to do some minor repairs to mine but for them lasting me at least 4-5 years they are money well spent.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2099622 said:


> 6" every Saturday night till march then 2" till April Thumbs Up


Saturday not good for me, need to spend time with wife and kids. How bout Wednesday?


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2099833 said:


> Saturday not good for me, need to spend time with wife and kids. How bout Wednesday?


I'm good with Wednesdays.


----------



## plowboy87

You getting anything down your way jmh


----------



## JMHConstruction

It's starting to snow pretty good now with big flakes so it'll probably accumulate pretty quick. Getting ready to go our again and see if my pretreat is holding. I'm glad we didn't get that freezing rain. Any heard anything lately about the weather? Radar looks like a decent slow moving storm, and last I saw Olathe was going to get a little over an inch. Looks to me though it may be more. Wish I personally knew a meteorologist.


----------



## JMHConstruction

All my properties are still good from my pretreat. Maybe the new shovels will get here while I wait.


----------



## Flyboy77

What is the website you guys are referring to for the shovels. I googled Kaw Valley Company and only got a quarry returned.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Flyboy77;2100064 said:


> What is the website you guys are referring to for the shovels. I googled Kaw Valley Company and only got a quarry returned.


Thesnowplow.com they used to be a sponsor in here.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2099880 said:


> I'm good with Wednesdays.


At this point, beggars can't be choosers. I'll take it any day of the week that it wants to come. If I COULD CHOOSE, I prefer weekend storms as well because most of my accounts are closed and so I'm not pressed for time to get them all done by 0700-0800.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Flyboy77;2100064 said:


> What is the website you guys are referring to for the shovels. I googled Kaw Valley Company and only got a quarry returned.


Kaw Valley carried them years ago, but when I called the guy laughed and said they haven't carried them in a while.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Got home after clearing my walks to find my new shovels. Now it won't snow again for the year, sorry guys.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2100173 said:


> At this point, beggars can't be choosers. I'll take it any day of the week that it wants to come. If I COULD CHOOSE, I prefer weekend storms as well because most of my accounts are closed and so I'm not pressed for time to get them all done by 0700-0800.


Mine are the opposite. I've got restaurants, strip mall, and some 24/7 amazon warehouses. And they all want us there first...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2100264 said:


> Got home after clearing my walks to find my new shovels. Now it won't snow again for the year, sorry guys.


As Homer would say "Dohhhh"


----------



## JMHConstruction

Had a new guy today ask me if I had other crews. Told him no. Then he suggested that I get 50 guys and start a "sidewalk empire", and he could help run it. "Think of all the money we could make" he said. I thought he was kidding until he started asking all these questions. Shut the hell up and get to work! Lol I'm glad that idiot was just a fill-in for my guy who's out after his seizure. I won't be calling him back anymore. Sidewalk empire...I have a hard time getting 5 guys to show, don't even want to think about 50..

That's about how may day went, how about you guys? Couple salt applications? Derek, you get to use your new shovel?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2100302 said:


> Had a new guy today ask me if I had other crews. Told him no. Then he suggested that I get 50 guys and start a "sidewalk empire", and he could help run it. "Think of all the money we could make" he said. I thought he was kidding until he started asking all these questions. Shut the hell up and get to work! Lol I'm glad that idiot was just a fill-in for my guy who's out after his seizure. I won't be calling him back anymore. Sidewalk empire...I have a hard time getting 5 guys to show, don't even want to think about 50..
> 
> That's about how may day went, how about you guys? Couple salt applications? Derek, you get to use your new shovel?


My wife and dad are always telling me I need to hire help. I always tell them no thanks and then recite the latest horror story that I've heard from a friend in the business. I will be using this one, thanks.

Yep, got to use the 28" and got home to find the parts I ordered to build a 36" had arrived, so I got that put together and mounted on the truck. Was pleased with the 28".


----------



## plowboy87

That's about how may day went, how about you guys? Couple salt applications? Derek, you get to use your new shovel?[/QUOTE

Salt run for me, I try to do everything by myself but sometimes I hire a guy to come with me and pay him hundred bucks to go along


----------



## Ty27

Did salt some stuff, it was wierd some places were fine others were white, heading back out just to check out a couple places and pick up some shovels from an employee that's going out of town. 

Looks like 50s for a while, hope that changes. I need to get our dodge back to working!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2100318 said:


> My wife and dad are always telling me I need to hire help. I always tell them no thanks and then recite the latest horror story that I've heard from a friend in the business. I will be using this one, thanks.


I would love to not have employees for snow! I've never had a worse year as far as guys not showing, BS excuses, guys getting sick, and everything else. I've been trying to talk myself into getting an atv and only using my helper from summer to get places I can't with that. Then I wouldn't have to deal with their crap. Or maybe nut up and buy a plow. Oh well, for now I'm stuck with them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well I was hoping with stuff melting today I might get a chance to do a small salt run tonight or tomorrow night for my 24 hr places, incase it freezes. With everything melted here in Olathe it doesn't look like it...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2102285 said:


> Well I was hoping with stuff melting today I might get a chance to do a small salt run tonight or tomorrow night for my 24 hr places, incase it freezes. With everything melted here in Olathe it doesn't look like it...


Already got my alarm set for 0400 to get up and do prop. checks for tomorrow AM for refreeze. Looks like tomorrow's storm is going to be another nothing storm for us. Glad we didn't get the crap kicked out of us like the east coast did. 36" what a nightmare.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well screw that. Just saw on 1700 news that it is supposed to stay above freezing all night, so no need to get up and go out.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2102294 said:
 

> Already got my alarm set for 0400 to get up and do prop. checks for tomorrow AM for refreeze. Looks like tomorrow's storm is going to be another nothing storm for us. Glad we didn't get the crap kicked out of us like the east coast did. 36" what a nightmare.


I cleaned everything today so we'll wake up to snow maggedon tomorrow.

Lol, I doubt it


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2102411 said:


> I cleaned everything today so we'll wake up to snow maggedon tomorrow.
> 
> Lol, I doubt it


Supposed to be mid 20's overnight tomorrow night, so may have some refreeze tomorrow night. Waiting until Wednesday to wash up.


----------



## Ty27

Update on our dodge:

Well the new engine is in!! Everything is hooked up and ready to go, we went to start it, and it just cranks and cranks and cranks. Awesome. 

We've determined it is an electrical issue. We hooked the scanner up to it and it is not making communication with the computer so the computer isn't grounded good or a plug isn't plugged in all the way. Also the fuel pump isn't running when the you turn the key, so it definitely is electrical.

Going back to work on it some more tomorrow and hopefully I can hear the cummins rumble again!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2102540 said:


> Update on our dodge:
> 
> Well the new engine is in!! Everything is hooked up and ready to go, we went to start it, and it just cranks and cranks and cranks. Awesome.
> 
> We've determined it is an electrical issue. We hooked the scanner up to it and it is not making communication with the computer so the computer isn't grounded good or a plug isn't plugged in all the way. Also the fuel pump isn't running when the you turn the key, so it definitely is electrical.
> 
> Going back to work on it some more tomorrow and hopefully I can hear the cummins rumble again!


Well that sucks. Does dodge have a fuel shutoff switch like ford does? It is supposed to get tripped during an accident and shuts power to the pump off. You might check for that. Hope you get it going soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2102550 said:


> Well that sucks. Does dodge have a fuel shutoff switch like ford does? It is supposed to get tripped during an accident and shuts power to the pump off. You might check for that. Hope you get it going soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


Hmm, never heard of one. I'll check into it, thanks Derek!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2102565 said:


> Hmm, never heard of one. I'll check into it, thanks Derek!


Like I said, don't know if dodge has that or not, but wouldn't hurt to check. Hope you get it going soon. You've got to be pulling your hair out by now. I know I would be. Again, good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2102411 said:


> I cleaned everything today so we'll wake up to snow maggedon tomorrow.
> 
> Lol, I doubt it


Cleaned plow and spreader today. Probably wait till end of the week to get the truck detailed.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2102964 said:


> Cleaned plow and spreader today. Probably wait till end of the week to get the truck detailed.


That's pretty much what we did. My driveway is a river right now, need to haul in some more AB/3 and top it off with gravel.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2102591 said:


> Like I said, don't know if dodge has that or not, but wouldn't hurt to check. Hope you get it going soon. You've got to be pulling your hair out by now. I know I would be. Again, good luck. Keep us posted.


I searched around on the Internet last night and couldn't find anything about a switch. They said some have a fuel solenoid, but very uncommon for those to go out. Hopefully the guys at the shop have figured some more stuff out on it today.


----------



## plowboy87

Well ty, hope you get your dodge back up and running by Monday, lezak seems pretty confident on a major winter storm Tuesday. Computer models are cranking out 8-16".


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2103523 said:


> well ty, hope you get your dodge back up and running by monday, lezak seems pretty confident on a major winter storm tuesday. Computer models are cranking out 8-16".


SILENCE! No discussions about next week's forecast until Monday when it is here and can't change course.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2103526 said:


> SILENCE! No discussions about next week's forecast until Monday when it is here and can't change course.


Ha better yet not talk about it till Tuesday.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2103529 said:


> Ha better yet not talk about it till Tuesday.


Even better, just didn't know if we could wait THAT long. LOL


----------



## Showmestaterida

forecast around here next week is 20% rain mon,tues . Upper 40's . Not seeing anything around STL in the future .


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2103523 said:


> Well ty, hope you get your dodge back up and running by Monday, lezak seems pretty confident on a major winter storm Tuesday. Computer models are cranking out 8-16".


Well I hope it comes, didn't know anything about it. SILENCE, lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2103842 said:


> Well I hope it comes, didn't know anything about it. SILENCE, lol


Yeah, to finish that quote it's "SILENCE, I kill you." Achmed the terrorist (Jeff Dunham) I didn't think I should put the I kill you part on there earlier w/o an explanation in case someone wasn't familiar and didn't get the joke.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So won't jink anything .....so don't know look in the Chicago thread today.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

1olddogtwo;2103949 said:


> So won't jink anything .....so don't know look in the Chicago thread today.


OK, you lost me. What Chicago thread? Looked in both central IL and northern IL threads and didn't see anything by you. To what do you refer and in what thread? Maybe post a link here for us computer challenged individuals.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163473&page=67

Page 67


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2104007 said:


> OK, you lost me. What Chicago thread? Looked in both central IL and northern IL threads and didn't see anything by you. To what do you refer and in what thread? Maybe post a link here for us computer challenged individuals.


I went looking too lol

Your not alone, I'm computer illiterate too


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

1olddogtwo;2104011 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163473&page=67
> 
> Page 67


Ok, thanks. And yes, I'm trying to put a stop to these guys jinxing all our snow away by talking about it too soon.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'm not saying a word. But I did wash the truck today, so that'll help our chances.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2104033 said:


> I'm not saying a word. But I did wash the truck today, so that'll help our chances.


Good man. I may have you trained.  I had to deliver a dumpster today, so I had to take the spreader off, so that should help as well.


----------



## Ty27

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


derekslawncare;2104052 said:


> Good man. I may have you trained.  I had to deliver a dumpster today, so I had to take the spreader off, so that should help as well.


----------



## plowboy87

We'll have not washed truck yet but, have a big puddle of coolant sitting in the garage. Guess it's time for a water pump.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2104145 said:


> We'll have not washed truck yet but, have a big puddle of coolant sitting in the garage. Guess it's time for a water pump.


Mine has a slow leak, but only every once in a while. Weirdest thing, some days my overflow will be bone dry and there's small puddle on the ground, and others (like now) it'll be fine for weeks without having to add anything. Probably going to see what happens next week and then take it in and have everything looked over real good. I'll change what I can, but don't really want to mess with the water pump, I'm too lazy. Gotta keep the old beast in good running condition, the thought of a new truck makes me sick. They're so over priced..


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hey derek, kind of random but was reading another thread about bulk salt, and remembered you talking about shipping containers. Stupid question, but when you get bulk delivered do you load it into the container, or do they somehow dump it into the container? I have been talking with a buddy of mine about teaming up and running some trucks next year and use my guys for walks. I've never mess with bulk, even when I plowed for a company I didn't do salt at all. My buddy just uses bags and tailgate spreader, but I have a place we can keep it, with a small skid to load the trucks that i could borrow. Problem is I have no place to keep everything covered. I figured it is easier to just get shipping containers.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2104152 said:


> the thought of a new truck makes me sick. They're so over priced..


Exactly how we felt when we found the issues with the dodge.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2104174 said:


> Exactly how we felt when we found the issues with the dodge.


I hope you get that running soon. Nothing better than taking that first drive after trying to get it running. You've got the weather to do it, can't believe how nice it's going to be for a few days. If it's not snowing, I won't complain about 50s in January.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2104166 said:


> Hey derek, kind of random but was reading another thread about bulk salt, and remembered you talking about shipping containers. Stupid question, but when you get bulk delivered do you load it into the container, or do they somehow dump it into the container? I have been talking with a buddy of mine about teaming up and running some trucks next year and use my guys for walks. I've never mess with bulk, even when I plowed for a company I didn't do salt at all. My buddy just uses bags and tailgate spreader, but I have a place we can keep it, with a small skid to load the trucks that i could borrow. Problem is I have no place to keep everything covered. I figured it is easier to just get shipping containers.


As of right now, my container is at one of my snow removal accounts. When they deliver the salt, they just dump it on the ground next to my container and then I load it with my skid. If everything works out with the city, and I don't have to move, I will be moving my salt to a hay barn on my property and will be selling both the skid and the container this spring. Let me know if you are interested in either, and you can come look when the time comes. REALLLLYYYY hoping I don't have to move again. Just moved in last May.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2104145 said:


> We'll have not washed truck yet but, have a big puddle of coolant sitting in the garage. Guess it's time for a water pump.


If it makes you feel any better, just went to the dealer and spent $65.00 for them to tell me my antifreeze smell is coming from the $1000.00 new radiator I installed 3 months ago. :angry: Waiting to hear from Mishimoto about my warranty claim.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2104619 said:


> As of right now, my container is at one of my snow removal accounts. When they deliver the salt, they just dump it on the ground next to my container and then I load it with my skid. If everything works out with the city, and I don't have to move, I will be moving my salt to a hay barn on my property and will be selling both the skid and the container this spring. Let me know if you are interested in either, and you can come look when the time comes. REALLLLYYYY hoping I don't have to move again. Just moved in last May.


I may be interested in the container. I'll have to make sure all this works out with him. Not really looking forward to having a partner (even if it is just for winter), but it'll let me expand on the snow side of things. Hell I might just say F it and do it on my own (hope he doesn't read that).


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2104622 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, just went to the dealer and spent $65.00 for them to tell me my antifreeze smell is coming from the $1000.00 new radiator I installed 3 months ago. :angry: Waiting to hear from Mishimoto about my warranty claim.


I'm just glad it happened now instead of next week.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2104622 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, just went to the dealer and spent $65.00 for them to tell me my antifreeze smell is coming from the $1000.00 new radiator I installed 3 months ago. :angry: Waiting to hear from Mishimoto about my warranty claim.


Oh man that sucks, hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2104145 said:


> We'll have not washed truck yet but, have a big puddle of coolant sitting in the garage. Guess it's time for a water pump.


We broke a water pump on the dodge a couple years ago during a big storm. It was fun to do. I still to this day don't understand how it broke. We got stuck in the corner of a lot that kind of dips down a little. We went forward, backed up, went forward, then punched it going back and it sheered the bolt off.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2104902 said:


> We broke a water pump on the dodge a couple years ago during a big storm. It was fun to do. I still to this day don't understand how it broke. We got stuck in the corner of a lot that kind of dips down a little. We went forward, backed up, went forward, then punched it going back and it sheered the bolt off.


Man that sucks, $550 and I'll have mine back tomorrow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2104968 said:


> Man that sucks, $550 and I'll have mine back tomorrow.


Yikes, maybe I'll do mine myself. Maybe Friday when it's 60 outside.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction;2104983 said:


> Yikes, maybe I'll do mine myself. Maybe Friday when it's 60 outside.


I thought about doing it myself but lack of time and my mechanic said its a 6-7 hour job. Water pump alone was $150


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2105021 said:


> I thought about doing it myself but lack of time and my mechanic said its a 6-7 hour job. Water pump alone was $150


6-7 hour job??! What truck?

I don't remember it taking us that long to do it, there again the cummins is very roomy to work on.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2105021 said:


> I thought about doing it myself but lack of time and my mechanic said its a 6-7 hour job. Water pump alone was $150


I was guessing about 5 (so it will probably take me 10), but it would be a learning curve too. I also don't have much to do, so time isn't an issue right now. I didn't think the water pump was that much, I'll have to look again. I'm just not looking forward to taking everything apart. Maybe I'll change the belt while it's off.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2105026 said:


> 6-7 hour job??! What truck?
> 
> I don't remember it taking us that long to do it, there again the cummins is very roomy to work on.


05 duramax lly


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2105111 said:


> 05 duramax lly


That explains it. We have the same truck, 4 door short bed. The Allison is a beast though, best automatic we've owned.


----------



## JMHConstruction

That's why it's more $$. Mines the 5.9 gas.

^^dodge


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2105120 said:


> That explains it. We have the same truck, 4 door short bed. The Allison is a beast though, best automatic we've owned.


The Allison is a beast, the most weight I've pulled with my truck was 21,000 (I know I was way over weight) but the Allison didn't miss a beat. My truck is almost at 200,000 now so I'm sure I'll be getting some more repairs soon.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2105343 said:


> The Allison is a beast, the most weight I've pulled with my truck was 21,000 (I know I was way over weight) but the Allison didn't miss a beat. My truck is almost at 200,000 now so I'm sure I'll be getting some more repairs soon.


Our truck hit 200,000 last year and the transmission seals went out. That's the only issue, my '07 never did that but I never put that many miles on it before I traded it for a '04 excursion power stroke. That was a night mare


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone know where to pick up small engine crankshaft pulleys? Trying to get my s***ty craftsman 2 stage to be worth a damn. I'm putting in an 8hp where there used to be 5.5hp. Everything works, but shaft is wider diameter. Need some new pulleys for the belts.

Edit. This is more of a backup/extra 2 stage. I'd like to have it in case we do get something next week, so I'd prefer to get it in the kc area and not have to wait on shipping. If I have to get it online though, not the end of the world.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction;2105776 said:


> Anyone know where to pick up small engine crankshaft pulleys? Trying to get my s***ty craftsman 2 stage to be worth a damn. I'm putting in an 8hp where there used to be 5.5hp. Everything works, but shaft is wider diameter. Need some new pulleys for the belts.
> 
> Edit. This is more of a backup/extra 2 stage. I'd like to have it in case we do get something next week, so I'd prefer to get it in the kc area and not have to wait on shipping. If I have to get it online though, not the end of the world.


Try AES or smittys in Olathe. Or there is kings small engine independence


----------



## Ty27

Major Update on our dodge:

Well, it started!!!

There was a power wire that was corroded and when we put the engine in the wire probably snapped. I'm glad it's running.

Let it snow!


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2105977 said:


> Major Update on our dodge:
> 
> Well, it started!!!
> 
> There was a power wire that was corroded and when we put the engine in the wire probably snapped. I'm glad it's running.
> 
> Let it snow!


That's good news, hopefully I get my truck back tomorrow before the next storm or I'll be doing a lot of shoveling.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2106004 said:


> That's good news, hopefully I get my truck back tomorrow before the next storm or I'll be doing a lot of shoveling.


Yeah I hope that goes good for you.

What's everyone been hearing about this storm? I've heard it depends on the track, but if the low goes south (and lezak thinks it will) it sounds like well get hammered.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty, glad you got the truck going. I don't think anyone really knows what the hell this storms doing (sorry derek, that's all I'll say Thumbs Up) I figure I'll try to be ready for anything.

Plowboy, thanks your the heads up about AES. I hadn't heard of them, but they're about 5 minutes down the road from me. I'll check them out tomorrow. Hope you get the truck back tomorrow.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2106132 said:


> Ty, glad you got the truck going. I don't think anyone really knows what the hell this storms doing (sorry derek, that's all I'll say Thumbs Up) I figure I'll try to be ready for anything.
> 
> Plowboy, thanks your the heads up about AES. I hadn't heard of them, but they're about 5 minutes down the road from me. I'll check them out tomorrow. Hope you get the truck back tomorrow.


I felt the same way about this one lol. Yes I'm glad we got it running, I was worrying about this storm without having it.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction;2106132 said:


> Ty, glad you got the truck going. I don't think anyone really knows what the hell this storms doing (sorry derek, that's all I'll say Thumbs Up) I figure I'll try to be ready for anything.
> 
> Plowboy, thanks your the heads up about AES. I hadn't heard of them, but they're about 5 minutes down the road from me. I'll check them out tomorrow. Hope you get the truck back tomorrow.


No problem jmh, hope they have what you need. As far as the storm goes we might not know till Monday, ran into a guy a couple weeks ago that pushes for a company that pays $225 an hour. Of course he didn't tell me what the company was. Never heard of any big corporations paying that much per truck around here.


----------



## Ty27

Lezak just showed two different possibilities for Tuesday. One had deep snow for kc, on had maybe a dusting-3" for us.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2106772 said:


> Lezak just showed two different possibilities for Tuesday. One had deep snow for kc, on had maybe a dusting-3" for us.


Shhhhhhh. Still too early. No talking snow until Sunday at earliest.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2106132 said:


> Ty, glad you got the truck going. I don't think anyone really knows what the hell this storms doing (sorry derek, that's all I'll say Thumbs Up) I figure I'll try to be ready for anything.
> 
> Plowboy, thanks your the heads up about AES. I hadn't heard of them, but they're about 5 minutes down the road from me. I'll check them out tomorrow. Hope you get the truck back tomorrow.


JMH, if none of those work, the Sears repair facility is down on Front Street. They may have what you need.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2106772 said:


> Lezak just showed two different possibilities for Tuesday. One had deep snow for kc, on had maybe a dusting-3" for us.


Glad you got it figured out. Radiator shipped for mine today with a scheduled delivery for Thursday 02-04-16. Came out from restaurant last night and had a puddle the size of a tire under the right front. Hope it makes it another week.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well to get the 8hp I would have had to drill new holes, buy 3 new pulleys (2 for crankshaft and 1 for the wheels), and buy all new belts. So since I already hate this blower I just picked up a 6.5 HP. Hope it does alright.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2106782 said:


> Glad you got it figured out. Radiator shipped for mine today with a scheduled delivery for Thursday 02-04-16. Came out from restaurant last night and had a puddle the size of a tire under the right front. Hope it makes it another week.


Damn that sucks, just got mine back today $500


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2106782 said:


> Glad you got it figured out. Radiator shipped for mine today with a scheduled delivery for Thursday 02-04-16. Came out from restaurant last night and had a puddle the size of a tire under the right front. Hope it makes it another week.


Let's hope it stays together, replacing engines aren't fun (as I know, haha)


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2107174 said:


> Let's hope it stays together, replacing engines aren't fun (as I know, haha)


I check it daily and carry a gal of afz with me.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well, apparently what little we've been talking about next Tuesday has been too much. KSHB 41 is back peddling on snow chances for us.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2107276 said:


> Well, apparently what little we've been talking about next Tuesday has been too much. KSHB 41 is back peddling on snow chances for us.


Yeah just saw that. Must be because I replaced my blower engine.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2107279 said:


> Yeah just saw that. Must be because I replaced my blower engine.


And we got the dodge running. Oh well, I bet we get something by the end of February.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well even if we only get rain on Tuesday, they are calling for low 20's overnight, so maybe we can at least get out and salt. Don't know, it's been so warm lately, it's gonna take some cold temps to get that pavement temp down cold enough to freeze.


----------



## Ty27

It still depends on how it enters the country tomorrow, and how it tracks across the plains. I'm not holding my breath but I remember this:

Christmas storm of 2010. They didn't even forecast it, started snowing as we got into Lee's summit. (My family and I were heading to Iowa to see other family) HUGE flakes, we turned around, called everyone in, hooked up the plows and started plowing. I remember seeing 10-12' drifts between apartments that we did at the time. I think we ended up with around a foot that storm, but the wind was crazy. First time hearing thunder snow too, scared the s*** outta me.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2107341 said:


> It still depends on how it enters the country tomorrow, and how it tracks across the plains. I'm not holding my breath but I remember this:
> 
> Christmas storm of 2010. They didn't even forecast it, started snowing as we got into Lee's summit. (My family and I were heading to Iowa to see other family) HUGE flakes, we turned around, called everyone in, hooked up the plows and started plowing. I remember seeing 10-12' drifts between apartments that we did at the time. I think we ended up with around a foot that storm, but the wind was crazy. First time hearing thunder snow too, scared the s*** outta me.


Yep, as you say, I'm not holding my breath, but anything can happen.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Sometimes I just want to strangle meteorologists. They shouldn't have even been talking about this storm in the first place that early, and then for whatever reason, maybe bragging rights, they want to guess at snow amounts a week out. Like a dummy I was really hoping for the big one for the season. There's still a chance, but I don't see anything sticking with the temps as high as they've been and will be.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2107489 said:


> Sometimes I just want to strangle meteorologists. They shouldn't have even been talking about this storm in the first place that early, and then for whatever reason, maybe bragging rights, they want to guess at snow amounts a week out. Like a dummy I was really hoping for the big one for the season. There's still a chance, but I don't see anything sticking with the temps as high as they've been and will be.


Just watched latest on KSHB 41. Latest data shows ALL RAIN for KC Metro area with a dusting to possibly a 1/2" at the very end of the storm (Tuesday evening). So with temps forecasted for mid 20's overnight Tuesday and a high of 31 Wednesday, MAYBE a salt app at best. F**K!


----------



## JMHConstruction

:realmad: Stupid weather


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2107635 said:


> :realmad: Stupid weather


I know. That has and always will be my biggest frustration with my line of work. The biggest contributing factor as to whether I have a good mowing season or bad or a good winter or bad, is something that is 100% out of my control. The weather.


----------



## Ty27

I'm not going to watch many forecasts anymore. Instead of watching forecasts I'll just watch radar, which doesn't lie.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2107682 said:


> I'm not going to watch many forecasts anymore. Instead of watching forecasts I'll just watch radar, which doesn't lie.


I have to plan the other portions of my business (dumpsters and mowing) so it's nice to have an idea of what is coming, but I by no means treat the forecast as the gospel. I do have to say that KSHB 41 is way better than the rest, even NWS, in forecasting for our area. Let's face it Gary Lezak talked about this storm back at Christmas time, so that is pretty cool. He only missed it by about 50 miles and we would be seeing snow.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2107705 said:


> I have to plan the other portions of my business (dumpsters and mowing) so it's nice to have an idea of what is coming, but I by no means treat the forecast as the gospel. I do have to say that KSHB 41 is way better than the rest, even NWS, in forecasting for our area. Let's face it Gary Lezak talked about this storm back at Christmas time, so that is pretty cool. He only missed it by about 50 miles and we would be seeing snow.


I agree. Lezak and his LRC is top notch. I'll watch them but I'm not going to tune in every thirty minutes to see if it's updated. I've gotten way to excited early (just like this past week) and then look what happened. We're just about 100-200 miles to far south. I think it's pretty cool that he talked about this storm when he did his winter forecast, but everyone was between 20-25" for us. It must snow it's a** off in February and March for us to hit that, maybe it will happen.

Who knows.


----------



## JMHConstruction

What's funny to me is while it's been a slow year we're watching like crazy and taking even a chance of snow a week out and getting excited about it. On a heavy snow year I still watch the weather obviously, but look at the long range completely different. Instead of getting excited or anxious I take it more at a day at time. Don't know if that makes since, but I feel like I'm looking at the forecasts completely different this year. This is only my second year with really little snow amounts though, so I'm sure it will change with time.


----------



## JMHConstruction

What's the latest word for tomorrow and tomorrow night? I haven't had a chance to watch the weather today, but AccuWeather said .4" Tuesday night. Weather Channel says nothing about snow/ice. You guys think maybe a salt run? We scrape the walks at 1/2". I wouldn't mind a quick easy shoveling, but I'd take just putting down ice melt anymore. Hope we get at least something, but last I saw it didn't look too promising...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2108697 said:


> What's the latest word for tomorrow and tomorrow night? I haven't had a chance to watch the weather today, but AccuWeather said .4" Tuesday night. Weather Channel says nothing about snow/ice. You guys think maybe a salt run? We scrape the walks at 1/2". I wouldn't mind a quick easy shoveling, but I'd take just putting down ice melt anymore. Hope we get at least something, but last I saw it didn't look too promising...


From Gary's 6pm newscast: 55 tomorrow, rain 27 overnight into Wednesday with a high of 31 Wednesday. MAYYYYBE some snow showers Wednesday, but with temps where they are (and have been) pavement temps will be too warm for anything to stick.

Bah Humbug!


----------



## JMHConstruction

JMHConstruction;2108697 said:


> What's the latest word for tomorrow and tomorrow night? I haven't had a chance to watch the weather today, but AccuWeather said .4" Tuesday night. Weather Channel says nothing about snow/ice. You guys think maybe a salt run? We scrape the walks at 1/2". I wouldn't mind a quick easy shoveling, but I'd take just putting down ice melt anymore. Hope we get at least something, but last I saw it didn't look too promising...


Well just watched 41. Doesn't look like anything. Weird, AccuWeather app is now saying .8" of snow Tuesday night.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2108722 said:


> Well just watched 41. Doesn't look like anything. Weird, AccuWeather app is now saying .8" of snow Tuesday night.


I don't pay attention to ANYONE'S forecast except KSHB 41. I use weatherbug app for radar only, but no forecast.


----------



## Ty27

I agree the pavement is too warm, and I heard the wind is supposed to be real bad after the storm tomorrow night so I bet it will dry up. Looking at the long run, nothing much looks to promising. It's years like this and last year that remind me we can't rely on snow.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2108786 said:


> I agree the pavement is too warm, and I heard the wind is supposed to be real bad after the storm tomorrow night so I bet it will dry up. Looking at the long run, nothing much looks to promising. It's years like this and last year that remind me we can't rely on snow.


Yeah, the ONE GOOD THING about years like this is that it clears out a lot of the fly by nights and firefighters. I noticed this year that I was getting more calls from people saying that their old guy quit doing it. Bet that will be even more next year.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2108797 said:


> Yeah, the ONE GOOD THING about years like this is that it clears out a lot of the fly by nights and firefighters. I noticed this year that I was getting more calls from people saying that their old guy quit doing it. Bet that will be even more next year.


I've been seeing that too. Last year wen we picked up our two plows from American there was a guy there with a brand new Denali HD with a stainless DXT, guy just bought it. I was bored the other day and got on Craigslist for kicks and grins. I saw that truck and plow on there. I thought about it, but I don't have $65,000 and some change laying around. LOL


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2108812 said:


> I've been seeing that too. Last year wen we picked up our two plows from American there was a guy there with a brand new Denali HD with a stainless DXT, guy just bought it. I was bored the other day and got on Craigslist for kicks and grins. I saw that truck and plow on there. I thought about it, but I don't have $65,000 and some change laying around. LOL


Selling plow and truck huh. Serves him right dumba$$. Obviously more money than brains. I mean I like having nice equipment, and definitely believe that a good company image is important. But a plow on a Denali? Come on. Hah. I bet he had chrome 24's on it too.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2108835 said:


> Selling plow and truck huh. Serves him right dumba$$. Obviously more money than brains. I mean I like having nice equipment, and definitely believe that a good company image is important. But a plow on a Denali? Come on. Hah. I bet he had chrome 24's on it too.


I think a good image is important too, but a regular cab LS or LT would've been fine, I couldn't imagine putting a plow on a Denali. Oh yeah the chrome 24's and the whole 9 yards lol, I didn't quite understand it.


----------



## Ty27

Craigslist ad: http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/5416260105.html


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2108916 said:


> Craigslist ad: http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/5416260105.html


Hahaha. Did he wax the plow also? Little use on it? How about NO use. And a $4k stereo? DEFINITELY more $$ than sense.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2108947 said:


> Hahaha. Did he wax the plow also? Little use on it? How about NO use. And a $4k stereo? DEFINITELY more $$ than sense.


I know right!!!!! The first week he sells it it will probably dump a couple feet here, that would be funny.

This year reminds me of the '11-'12 season and the '12-'13 season, no snow until I sell a truck and plow then we got 2 feet right back to back the week after.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2108950 said:


> I know right!!!!! The first week he sells it it will probably dump a couple feet here, that would be funny.
> 
> This year reminds me of the '11-'12 season and the '12-'13 season, no snow until I sell a truck and plow then we got 2 feet right back to back the week after.


In that case, QUICK sell a truck. LOL


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2108979 said:


> In that case, QUICK sell a truck. LOL


No kidding! :laughing:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well, I guess we can all put away our plows. For only the 18th time in more than 100 yrs. Punxsutawney Phil did NOT see his shadow. Early spring is on its way (as if the 60 deg temps at Christmas weren't a clue).


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2109059 said:


> Well, I guess we can all put away our plows. For only the 18th time in more than 100 yrs. Punxsutawney Phil did NOT see his shadow. Early spring is on its way (as if the 60 deg temps at Christmas weren't a clue).


Early mow season? I could live with that.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2109082 said:


> Early mow season? I could live with that.


Huh. I'm just now starting to recover from getting my ass handed to me last season. Between the nonstop rain the first half of the season, and fall cleanup going about 3 weeks late, I was in need of some time off.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2109094 said:


> Huh. I'm just now starting to recover from getting my ass handed to me last season. Between the nonstop rain the first half of the season, and fall cleanup going about 3 weeks late, I was in need of some time off.


It was a hard season last year but the bank didn't mind.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2109133 said:


> It was a hard season last year but the bank didn't mind.


Yep, paid my truck off 24 months early


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2109139 said:


> Yep, paid my truck off 24 months early


That's always a good feeling. Just paid mine off last month. So anyone think they will get this dusting forecast right tonight? Or have a surprise


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2109145 said:


> That's always a good feeling. Just paid mine off last month. So anyone think they will get this dusting forecast right tonight? Or have a surprise


I'm betting we see a few flakes at best. Doesn't matter either way though, pavement is way to warm for anything to accumulate. As much as I would like a reason to go out and salt, I don't think it's gonna happen. Latest weather update in an hour.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I don't see it sticking, if we even get anything. Sunny and 50s and 60s for the last week. The ground temp is pretty warm. If we're lucky we may get enough moisture on the ground to put ice melt on concrete, but I don't see asphalt getting cold enough.


----------



## JMHConstruction

^ I have been know to be wrong before.


----------



## plowboy87

Lezak said a dusting to 1/2 inch? What happened to just flurries?


----------



## JMHConstruction

You guys catch Lezak talking about how little snow we've had in the last 2 years? Last 16 snowfalls we've had only 19" of snow. Averaging a little over an inch per storm. Biggest snow amount in last 2 years at KCI was I think 3.2". Rediculus...

Hopefully next year makes me beg for the snow to stop! This year isn't over yet, but I suppose it could have been worse.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2109762 said:


> You guys catch Lezak talking about how little snow we've had in the last 2 years? Last 16 snowfalls we've had only 19" of snow. Averaging a little over an inch per storm. Biggest snow amount in last 2 years at KCI was I think 3.2". Rediculus...
> 
> Hopefully next year makes me beg for the snow to stop! This year isn't over yet, but I suppose it could have been worse.


I watched that too this morning, pretty disappointing but like you said it's not over yet. It seems like the past 5 or 10 years all or most of the snow has came late February- early to mid March.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty, have you been able to on your v plow this year to take a full blade width when windrowing? I don't know if something is wrong on mine, but I only been able to take a half blade pass without spill off.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2111396 said:


> Ty, have you been able to on your v plow this year to take a full blade width when windrowing? I don't know if something is wrong on mine, but I only been able to take a half blade pass without spill off.


Obviously it varies with how much snow is on the ground but yes for the most part we have been able to. Now I will say the first snow ( Dec. 28th) we were not out during the height of the snow in the day because that was when the dodge went down. That snow I believe was the biggest one so far. I would say around 2"+ is when you have to start narrowing down your passes. Make sure your blade sits level, we had to adjust ours on the bumper stop when we first got them to make it sit level.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Two things,

1st)
I am currently in the process of going from a skid steer to a Ag/utility tractor. I will need my skid long enough to finish out this winter season because my salt is currently stored in a shipping container, which the tractor obviously won't go in. I will be ready to sell early to mid March 2016. If anyone is interested in my skid, it is:
2012 Case SV250
Enclosed ROPS and factory heat/AC and radio
2spd machine
Approximately 1065 hours
Air ride seat
Standard flow w/ aux. electrical for attachments
Quick attach hyd. coupler
Since I bought it a year ago, I have added:
New flat free 12 x 16.5 tires (I still have the original tires/wheels that will be included with the machine)
Inside rear view mirror
Roof mounted strobe

Asking $30,000.00 with no attachments. I bought this with no bucket because I was buying a new snow bucket for it. I will be putting that on the tractor.
I have a Bobcat Brushcat mower attachment purchased new July 2015 that I would also like to sell if anyone is interested in that as it won't work on the tractor. Make offer.

Well, like everyone else on here, I can't get photos to upload, so call me at 816-726-5296 and I would be happy to text them to you.

2nd)
Update on my issues I had with my spreader a while back. Remember all the spinner motor issues I was having with leaks and new motor and then screwed the new motor up installing................

Well I just received a phone call from American Equipment saying that they had a $150.05 credit for me. It seems that unbeknownst to me, they turned the spinner motor issue into the manufacturer for a warranty claim and apparently, the manufacturer decided to cover it, so they were returning the cost they charged me to repair it. Now, I purchased the hyd. spinner motor new from American, took it home and had trouble installing it onto the shaft w/o the use of a hammer, so I screwed the motor up beating it on. I think it says a lot about them as a company to have tried to get it warrantied, then when they did, instead of keeping it, they gave it back to me. Pretty cool. Nice way to end a crummy week. 
__________________


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER

think u will like the tractor alot better than a skid for snow been running one for along time great visability and alot more durable in my opinion


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

AUDRAIN PLOWER;2112006 said:


> think u will like the tractor alot better than a skid for snow been running one for along time great visability and alot more durable in my opinion


Snow wise, it mainly loads salt. Even though I spent 10k on my HLA, I don't use it for that. Just not set up right with the right accounts right now for that. Had a self storage place for two years that the first year killed me trying to do it in my truck, second year, had the skid with HLA, but only plowed twice because no snow. Lost that account this year because I wouldn't go up to a 3" trigger. Main reason for switch is that I'm sick and tired of calling the neighbor that bales for me to come down with his JD and pull me out of the mud.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2111983 said:


> Two things,
> 
> 1st)
> I am currently in the process of going from a skid steer to a Ag/utility tractor. I will need my skid long enough to finish out this winter season because my salt is currently stored in a shipping container, which the tractor obviously won't go in. I will be ready to sell early to mid March 2016. If anyone is interested in my skid, it is:
> 2012 Case SV250
> Enclosed ROPS and factory heat/AC and radio
> 2spd machine
> Approximately 1065 hours
> Air ride seat
> Standard flow w/ aux. electrical for attachments
> Quick attach hyd. coupler
> Since I bought it a year ago, I have added:
> New flat free 12 x 16.5 tires (I still have the original tires/wheels that will be included with the machine)
> Inside rear view mirror
> Roof mounted strobe
> 
> Asking $30,000.00 with no attachments. I bought this with no bucket because I was buying a new snow bucket for it. I will be putting that on the tractor.
> I have a Bobcat Brushcat mower attachment purchased new July 2015 that I would also like to sell if anyone is interested in that as it won't work on the tractor. Make offer.
> 
> Well, like everyone else on here, I can't get photos to upload, so call me at 816-726-5296 and I would be happy to text them to you.
> 
> 2nd)
> Update on my issues I had with my spreader a while back. Remember all the spinner motor issues I was having with leaks and new motor and then screwed the new motor up installing................
> 
> Well I just received a phone call from American Equipment saying that they had a $150.05 credit for me. It seems that unbeknownst to me, they turned the spinner motor issue into the manufacturer for a warranty claim and apparently, the manufacturer decided to cover it, so they were returning the cost they charged me to repair it. Now, I purchased the hyd. spinner motor new from American, took it home and had trouble installing it onto the shaft w/o the use of a hammer, so I screwed the motor up beating it on. I think it says a lot about them as a company to have tried to get it warrantied, then when they did, instead of keeping it, they gave it back to me. Pretty cool. Nice way to end a crummy week.
> __________________


Good luck with the sale Derek! 
We will be looking for a new bobcat s650/ s740 here in the next year or so.

P.S. I can up load pics just fine with my iPhone.


----------



## Ty27

AUDRAIN PLOWER;2112006 said:


> think u will like the tractor alot better than a skid for snow been running one for along time great visability and alot more durable in my opinion


I've never plowed with a tractor. For year round work though I think a skid is the best option. We do a lot of walls and dirt work so we need a skid.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2111983 said:


> Two things,
> 
> 1st)
> I am currently in the process of going from a skid steer to a Ag/utility tractor. I will need my skid long enough to finish out this winter season because my salt is currently stored in a shipping container, which the tractor obviously won't go in. I will be ready to sell early to mid March 2016. If anyone is interested in my skid, it is:
> 2012 Case SV250
> Enclosed ROPS and factory heat/AC and radio
> 2spd machine
> Approximately 1065 hours
> Air ride seat
> Standard flow w/ aux. electrical for attachments
> Quick attach hyd. coupler
> Since I bought it a year ago, I have added:
> New flat free 12 x 16.5 tires (I still have the original tires/wheels that will be included with the machine)
> Inside rear view mirror
> Roof mounted strobe
> 
> Asking $30,000.00 with no attachments. I bought this with no bucket because I was buying a new snow bucket for it. I will be putting that on the tractor.
> I have a Bobcat Brushcat mower attachment purchased new July 2015 that I would also like to sell if anyone is interested in that as it won't work on the tractor. Make offer.
> 
> Well, like everyone else on here, I can't get photos to upload, so call me at 816-726-5296 and I would be happy to text them to you.
> 
> 2nd)
> Update on my issues I had with my spreader a while back. Remember all the spinner motor issues I was having with leaks and new motor and then screwed the new motor up installing................
> 
> Well I just received a phone call from American Equipment saying that they had a $150.05 credit for me. It seems that unbeknownst to me, they turned the spinner motor issue into the manufacturer for a warranty claim and apparently, the manufacturer decided to cover it, so they were returning the cost they charged me to repair it. Now, I purchased the hyd. spinner motor new from American, took it home and had trouble installing it onto the shaft w/o the use of a hammer, so I screwed the motor up beating it on. I think it says a lot about them as a company to have tried to get it warrantied, then when they did, instead of keeping it, they gave it back to me. Pretty cool. Nice way to end a crummy week.
> __________________


Glad to hear about the credit they're giving back. I know it's not a ton of money, but even after the problems you were having with them, it says a lot about the company. Hope they new tractor works out good for ya. I assume since you're selling the skid that the city isn't making you move again, that's always a plus!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2112038 said:


> Glad to hear about the credit they're giving back. I know it's not a ton of money, but even after the problems you were having with them, it says a lot about the company. Hope they new tractor works out good for ya. I assume since you're selling the skid that the city isn't making you move again, that's always a plus!


Don't know about the city yet. Just turned in my application for special use permit today. Still have city council meeting, planning/zoning meeting and finally a public hearing so all my neighbors can have their $.02 worth. Going to be a long drawn out process, but even if I have to move, it will be somewhere with land, so I will probably still be better with a tractor anyways. Thought I would start advertising for the construction guys to think about it. Need a skid?


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2112047 said:


> Don't know about the city yet. Just turned in my application for special use permit today. Still have city council meeting, planning/zoning meeting and finally a public hearing so all my neighbors can have their $.02 worth. Going to be a long drawn out process, but even if I have to move, it will be somewhere with land, so I will probably still be better with a tractor anyways. Thought I would start advertising for the construction guys to think about it. Need a skid?


Don't need a skid right now, sorry. Looking at a few mini skids, but don't need anything big right now.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2111507 said:


> Obviously it varies with how much snow is on the ground but yes for the most part we have been able to. Now I will say the first snow ( Dec. 28th) we were not out during the height of the snow in the day because that was when the dodge went down. That snow I believe was the biggest one so far. I would say around 2"+ is when you have to start narrowing down your passes. Make sure your blade sits level, we had to adjust ours on the bumper stop when we first got them to make it sit level.


Thanks for the reply Ty, my plow sits level with the ground, but one thing I've noticed is my driver side wing folds back farther than my passenger side. Only about a couple inches though.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2112054 said:


> Thanks for the reply Ty, my plow sits level with the ground, but one thing I've noticed is my driver side wing folds back farther than my passenger side. Only about a couple inches though.


No problem. Our 8.2 VXT is bent a little bit too, but on the passenger side. I hit a man hole that was under about 4-5" last year in scoop mode, shook me up a little. I would say it sticks at least 3" farther back than the driver side. I think we need a new push beam to fix it. I might just have American do it since it's still under warranty till October of next year.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Why was 41 weather ALREADY talking about a storm for the 14th. I saw it last night, but I'm sure they're still talking about it today. You'd think after missing the last one they would wait at least until it got 6-7 days out, not 9. I guess they probably get better ratings if they keep people tuning in watching for a storm over a week out.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2112317 said:


> Why was 41 weather ALREADY talking about a storm for the 14th. I saw it last night, but I'm sure they're still talking about it today. You'd think after missing the last one they would wait at least until it got 6-7 days out, not 9. I guess they probably get better ratings if they keep people tuning in watching for a storm over a week out.


Yeah, saw that this morning and was pretty shocked after Gary hyped the last "big one" that brought us a 1/2" of rain. )-:


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2112327 said:


> Yeah, saw that this morning and was pretty shocked after Gary hyped the last "big one" that brought us a 1/2" of rain. )-:


Sssssshhhhhhhhhhh!!

Derek, if you were to buy a skid over again, would you still go with a case? We've been looking at the new bobcats, I really like them. Mainly the s650/s740 models. We own a bobcat right now and have created a good long term relationship with KC bobcat and will be glad to buy from them again. I was just wondering what your thoughts were about it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2112335 said:


> Sssssshhhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> Derek, if you were to buy a skid over again, would you still go with a case? We've been looking at the new bobcats, I really like them. Mainly the s650/s740 models. We own a bobcat right now and have created a good long term relationship with KC bobcat and will be glad to buy from them again. I was just wondering what your thoughts were about it.


Most definitely would. I haven't put many hours on it since I bought it, but other than getting stuck in the mud, it has given me 0 issues. Actually, I'm looking at a Case IH tractor now as its replacement because I'm so happy with it. Just not ideally suited for my current uses otherwise I would absolutely be keeping it. If you're serious about getting another machine, wouldn't hurt for you to look at mine first. We're not far apart. Happy to let you run it around. And........ it's half the cost of a new one w/o the new pollution control crap. (-:


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2112351 said:


> Most definitely would. I haven't put many hours on it since I bought it, but other than getting stuck in the mud, it has given me 0 issues. Actually, I'm looking at a Case IH tractor now as its replacement because I'm so happy with it. Just not ideally suited for my current uses otherwise I would absolutely be keeping it. If you're serious about getting another machine, wouldn't hurt for you to look at mine first. We're not far apart. Happy to let you run it around. And........ it's half the cost of a new one w/o the new pollution control crap. (-:


We are not serious about buying one yet. I was really banking on this winter being a good one so we could go write a check for it, but we all know how that's gone. I ran a case sv-185 this fall and a couple times loading salt this winter. I was happy with it, very quiet machine, but it did seem very tippy loading over a dump or in to the spreader. Maybe since yours is bigger it doesn't feel that way?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2112366 said:


> We are not serious about buying one yet. I was really banking on this winter being a good one so we could go write a check for it, but we all know how that's gone. I ran a case sv-185 this fall and a couple times loading salt this winter. I was happy with it, very quiet machine, but it did seem very tippy loading over a dump or in to the spreader. Maybe since yours is bigger it doesn't feel that way?


Yeah, after Gary's winter forecast, I think this winter has been a let down for a lot of us, even him.

I load salt with my 1.7yd snow bucket, and there is NO tip at all. It will pick up my 72" brush cutter deck which hangs 5'+ out in front of the machine and still feels plenty stable. Even more so now with the flat free tires. They add a good amount of weight over stock and it's weight down low, which is always a bonus. Come take a look and run it a little. Worst that happens is you say no.

I'm not looking to get rid of it until after I'm done with salt this season, so who knows what might happen money wise for you between now and then.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2112380 said:


> Yeah, after Gary's winter forecast, I think this winter has been a let down for a lot of us, even him.
> 
> I load salt with my 1.7yd snow bucket, and there is NO tip at all. It will pick up my 72" brush cutter deck which hangs 5'+ out in front of the machine and still feels plenty stable. Even more so now with the flat free tires. They add a good amount of weight over stock and it's weight down low, which is always a bonus. Come take a look and run it a little. Worst that happens is you say no.
> 
> I'm not looking to get rid of it until after I'm done with salt this season, so who knows what might happen money wise for you between now and then.


I've noticed that too with our 763. If you have the foam filled tires it will pick up anything, we have the air filled ones on it right now so it's a little more tippy and it bucks a lot. I'd like to get it Derek but like I said I have enough money out right now between the new engine and the truck we just bought. I am NOT going to get a loan, I've been Down that road before.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2112393 said:


> I've noticed that too with our 763. If you have the foam filled tires it will pick up anything, we have the air filled ones on it right now so it's a little more tippy and it bucks a lot. I'd like to get it Derek but like I said I have enough money out right now between the new engine and the truck we just bought. I am NOT going to get a loan, I've been Down that road before.


I completely understand.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2112407 said:


> I completely understand.


Good luck with it, you may want to post it up to machinery trader or something likewise if you want to get it gone quick. I would think someone locally would want it though.


----------



## plowboy87

Anybody read the forecast discussion tonight on nws? Possible whiteout conditions Monday morning.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2112716 said:


> Anybody read the forecast discussion tonight on nws? Possible whiteout conditions Monday morning.


I heard JD Rudd talking about it earlier. Maybe have to throw some salt


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2112719 said:


> I heard JD Rudd talking about it earlier. Maybe have to throw some salt


That would be my luck, truck all clean and spreader is off.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I saw dusting at best, but 40 mph winds, so it is going to be blowing everywhere.


----------



## plowboy87

I'm thinking ground temps are on the warm side also. Probably another non event for us.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'll have to get on NWS website and check it out. They made it sound like nothing on 41.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2112725 said:


> That would be my luck, truck all clean and spreader is off.


Ha, same here, it's been off for a couple weeks. But I'll take whatever we can get


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2112716 said:


> Anybody read the forecast discussion tonight on nws? Possible whiteout conditions Monday morning.


Where are you seeing this? NWS website says some flurries but no snow accumulation.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2112775 said:


> Where are you seeing this? NWS website says some flurries but no snow accumulation.


http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=EAX&issuedby=EAX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2112775 said:


> Where are you seeing this? NWS website says some flurries but no snow accumulation.


Maybe this will work

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=EAX&issuedby=EAX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## Ty27

Well I can't get the link to work. You go to forecast discussion under the forecast section of their website.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I got it, thanks. Thumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Two things:

1) Its been my experience over the years that the NWS can't forecast for our area for sh--. There are just too many variables and stuff that changes storm tracks as they approach that they can't/don't take into account that our local guys are used to and do. Therefore, IMO our local guys are more accurate, although not doing so good this year. 

2) Shhhhhhhh. You guys are talking about storms too early again and are going to scare them away. No talking about storms until 24 hrs out. (-:


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2112771 said:


> Ha, same here, it's been off for a couple weeks. But I'll take whatever we can get


I'll take whatever we can get too. I'll probably leave my spreader off and hope I don't regret it in the morning.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I have to p/u my 20yd roll off at 0600 tomorrow, dump it and redeliver, so anything we DO GET will have to wait until after that.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2113034 said:


> I have to p/u my 20yd roll off at 0600 tomorrow, dump it and redeliver, so anything we DO GET will have to wait until after that.


You run only one truck Derek?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2113062 said:


> You run only one truck Derek?


Yep, me, myself and I are the 3 employees.


----------



## Ty27

We have to have 3 trucks at a minimum for our accounts. One truck covers Lee's summit, the other two go from Belton to wornall rd to prospect ave through Raytown back down to independence and blue springs. Quite a wide area to cover in one night.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2113075 said:


> We have to have 3 trucks at a minimum for our accounts. One truck covers Lee's summit, the other two go from Belton to wornall rd to prospect ave through Raytown back down to independence and blue springs. Quite a wide area to cover in one night.


That is quite a range to cover. We all probably have passed each other a few times. I have lee summit, independence, ray town, Gladstone, and last one in Leavenworth.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Platte and clay counties, north of the river, only for me.


----------



## Ty27

You must get a lot of snow up there :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

About the same as you, which this year isn't a lot. Just don't have to drive as far to deal with it. One guy, one truck - 9 accounts keeps me plenty busy.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2113122 said:


> About the same as you, which this year isn't a lot. Just don't have to drive as far to deal with it. One guy, one truck - 9 accounts keeps me plenty busy.


We only drive that far because one contract is 15 locations. If we didn't have that contract it would be one truck with about 15 locations between Raytown, Lee's summit, and blue springs.


----------



## plowboy87

Rain and sleet right now in oak grove with the sun out.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2113192 said:


> Rain and sleet right now in oak grove with the sun out.


It's doing the same here, reminded me of watching the buffalo lake effect where they showed the clouds and snow falling. Pretty cool looking right now.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2113192 said:


> Rain and sleet right now in oak grove with the sun out.


What the heck?


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2113212 said:


> What the heck?


Bipolar Missouri weather...


----------



## Ty27

Looks like a full on blizzard down by warrensburg


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ha ha. Exactly


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2113227 said:


> View attachment 150504
> 
> Looks like a full on blizzard down by warrensburg


Wow, that looks pretty nasty. Just wind up here in liberty


----------



## plowboy87

Boy this could be interesting. Jd Rudd said the snow is in Omaha headed this way.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2113235 said:


> Boy this could be interesting. Jd Rudd said the snow is in Omaha headed this way.


Awesome, may have to run home and get the spreader on.


----------



## Ty27

41 says a dusting to a half inch.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2113262 said:


> Awesome, may have to run home and get the spreader on.


I think I'll wait till later tonight to decide if I put my spreader on or not.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2113264 said:


> 41 says a dusting to a half inch.


Sure wish I could see stay 41 says, ever since my phone updated to the latest version of their app, I have no weather blog and can't watch any of the videos without it locking my phone up. PISSED!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2113264 said:


> 41 says a dusting to a half inch.


Sure wish I could see what 41 says, ever since my phone updated to the latest version of their app, I have no weather blog and can't watch any of the videos without it locking my phone up. Anddddd, the stupid golf game is running way late. PISSED!


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2113274 said:


> Sure wish I could see what 41 says, ever since my phone updated to the latest version of their app, I have no weather blog and can't watch any of the videos without it locking my phone up. Anddddd, the stupid golf game is running way late. PISSED!


I'm not a fan of the new app. The new one looks better, but I liked how simple the old one was.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2113274 said:


> Sure wish I could see what 41 says, ever since my phone updated to the latest version of their app, I have no weather blog and can't watch any of the videos without it locking my phone up. Anddddd, the stupid golf game is running way late. PISSED!


The blog is not working on 41


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2113277 said:


> I'm not a fan of the new app. The new one looks better, but I liked how simple the old one was.


I don't think mine updated but ever since yesterday I couldn't read the rather blog either... Wtf??


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I think the new updated version sucks. Oh, and now, due to the long run time of the golf game, they are skipping the news and going straight to Dateline. Ahhhhh.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2113288 said:


> I think the new updated version sucks. Oh, and now, due to the long run time of the golf game, they are skipping the news and going straight to Dateline. Ahhhhh.


That figures. I just watched the weather from the app. Looks like it's all going to stay on your side of the state line. Hoping to at least get out and put some melt down.


----------



## plowboy87

Low of 26 tonight? Might ice up don't know if ground temps will get cold enough


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek, I know you don't like the idea of having am employee, but have you thought about keeping for skid for more accounts? Since you already have the pusher, I'm sure you could make up for the work comp. Or sub out something and rent them the skid. Not sure what made me think of that, but figured I'd throw the idea out there.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2113367 said:


> Derek, I know you don't like the idea of having am employee, but have you thought about keeping for skid for more accounts? Since you already have the pusher, I'm sure you could make up for the work comp. Or sub out something and rent them the skid. Not sure what made me think of that, but figured I'd throw the idea out there.


Yeah, I have. It's a bit of a catch 22. I can't handle anymore work than what I have now, so to take on anymore, I have to hire help. You know as well as I do, nobody wants to work hard, so what happens when I book the extra work hire the helper, then he doesn't show at 0200 when I need him? Now what? I have way more than I can do and a bunch of pissed off customers. Plus, I can't afford to pay more than about $15 maybe $20 an hour, so that means I'm really going to get the crap guys. So, for now, I stay like I am. At some point, I will be too old to run a shovel and will have to do something, but I'll worry about that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

What would really be ideal would be to have a high school kid for a shovel monkey. I could probably take on 1-2 more accounts if I wasn't spending 30-45 minutes clearing walks. But 2 problems with that. A) they REALLY don't want to do any work and B) what happens when we get snow, but not enough to cancel school? Then I'm screwed.


----------



## Ty27

We've been pretty fortunate with getting employees. Most of them have been long time friends, and are just looking for work in the winter.


----------



## JMHConstruction

My biggest problem is the early morning storms. I can get guys to come in after 8 without issues, but trying to get someone to come in at 2am (even though I give storm updates for day before hand!!!) is what stresses me out. I've thought about trying to get HS kids, but between labor laws and school (plus parents saying they can't come in at 2) I haven't tried it.

This year has been the worst for me. The first storm with 3/4" if ice and sleet was the hardest I've ever worked during a snow storm, but if I wasn't a sub I would have pretreated better. I lost 70% of my first group of guys from that storm. Another difference I have this year is I only have 3 accounts instead of 10-15 smaller ones. They guys get REALLY overwhelmed when they've been there for hours and see that we have to hit the huge strip mall again. I only have 2 guys out of 6 that originally started with me this year. 

Everyone is so entitled anymore, I pay a minimum of 4 hours no matter what. With these small storms we've been having most of the guys don't get called in for longer than 4 hours. They don't make a ton, but by the hour they make really good money. I think it was the last storm, had a guy complain because he worked 4 hrs 45 minutes and he was bi*ching because it wasn't worth coming out for longer than 4 hours (something along those lines). I told him next time I'll make sure to make him drive out for 2 hours and barley give him $30. Usually my guys are just happy to be getting a little $$ for winter when they're off anyway. I also try not to hire friends anymore. They seem to always try and take advantage/push their boundaries. Hopefully next year we get a lot more snow and can keep them a little busier. Bigger paychecks seem to keep people happier.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

So their app isn't worth a **** anymore for weather, but 41's app just dinged me a message to tell me the donkeys won the superbowl. Useless.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2113441 said:


> So their app isn't worth a **** anymore for weather, but 41's app just dinged me a message to tell me the donkeys won the superbowl. Useless.


Lol I agree

It just started snowing here


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Snowed like hell on me for about 10 minutes this morning while running my dumpster. BIG snow pellets (graupel). How about you guys? Seeing anything?


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2113637 said:


> Snowed like hell on me for about 10 minutes this morning while running my dumpster. BIG snow pellets (graupel). How about you guys? Seeing anything?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just started about 30 minutes ago in independence, radar looks decent up by you for the moment


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2113637 said:


> Snowed like hell on me for about 10 minutes this morning while running my dumpster. BIG snow pellets (graupel). How about you guys? Seeing anything?


We didn't see much. Barely snowed off and on. Nothing came about from it


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well its been snowing for a while now, but so light nothing is sticking. I went out to home depot a little bit ago and it starting coming down pretty good. A LIGHT dusting on the ground and radar shows a little more snow, so I got excited that I might go out to salt. Then a huge gust of wind came it it was gone...

Any of you guys on the Missouri side get anything on the ground? Looks like it's been hitting you guys a little harder.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2113761 said:


> Well its been snowing for a while now, but so light nothing is sticking. I went out to home depot a little bit ago and it starting coming down pretty good. A LIGHT dusting on the ground and radar shows a little more snow, so I got excited that I might go out to salt. Then a huge gust of wind came it it was gone...
> 
> Any of you guys on the Missouri side get anything on the ground? Looks like it's been hitting you guys a little harder.


Been sitting at Midway Ford (I435&210hwy) since 0700. It has snowed a few times, but nothing sticking. What little has come down is just blowing around on the ground and blows away.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2113771 said:


> Been sitting at Midway Ford (I435&210hwy) since 0700. It has snowed a few times, but nothing sticking. What little has come down is just blowing around on the ground and blows away.


Getting the new radiator?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2113783 said:


> Getting the new radiator?


No, did that at home on Saturday. I've had no auto 4x4 on the front hubs since they did the ball joints a month ago, so they had to replace a vacuum seal they messed up while doing those. And then my power inverter that I put in had a low voltage alarm going off this morning and was showing only 11 volts, so had them check the charging system. They found a bad battery cable end that of course in order to fix requires splicing in a new section of cable. So still sitting here waiting for them to fix that for $400.00. Not anywhere near Ty's new engine, but getting sick of dumping money in this dam thing every time I turn around.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

We're in the wrong business. Just walked down to the parts dept while waiting. On top of everything else (see above about money pit), I noticed that the extension cord that I plug my truck in with was extremely warm last week and had a charred area around one of the terminals and that the cord for my block heater had also gotten hot and one of the terminals was soft, so to avoid burning my truck and outbuilding to the ground, thought I better replace the cable end. About fell off the stool. $91.00 for a new cord. I asked, not the whole block heater, just the cord? Yep, $91.00. I think I'll run to lowes, buy an extension cord and cut the end off. CRAZY.


----------



## Ty27

Derek, what year is your truck? It seems to me like it shouldn't be having all these issues? I hope you can catch a break for awhile!! I think we all need one.

We got just a skift here so far, not looking like much else is coming either.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2113852 said:


> Derek, what year is your truck? It seems to me like it shouldn't be having all these issues? I hope you can catch a break for awhile!! I think we all need one.
> 
> We got just a skift here so far, not looking like much else is coming either.


Yes, I definitely agree with you there. It is a 2012 with 66k miles on it. Radiator first started leaking at 43k, not warranty, so I bought an aftermarket high performance all aluminum to replace the factory one with plastic tanks because according to the dealer it's common for them to leak there. That cost me 1200.00 including antifreeze, but has a lifetime warranty including accident damage. After doing that, I still smelled antifreeze so took it back and they told me a fitting under the turbo was leaking, so they did that (warranty). Then came out a few weeks later and guess what? Yep, puddle of antifreeze on the ground, waterpump, warranty. Then still smelling antifreeze, so I finally get around to taking it in and yep, new radiator. So I got to do that over the weekend and meanwhile, truck gets stuck in the mud trying to get one of my dumpsters, neighbor comes to pull me out and says put it in 4x4, that would help. I say I am in 4x4 and he tells me well your rear tires are spinning, but front aren't. So that's when I figure out they screwed my 4x4 hubs up doing the ball joints a couple months ago. And then yesterday, my inverter I have in my truck for my computer and printer is beeping because it's power supply is down to 11 volts. So I take it in today, they fix 4x4 no $, but $485.00 for the broken battery cable. And now I still have my block heater to fix. [email protected]#K. And on top of all that, I got the city hassling me about my dumpsters because my A-hole neighbor can't mind his own business. Aaaaahhhhhh. Good thing I don't work for the USPS.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2113970 said:


> Yes, I definitely agree with you there. It is a 2012 with 66k miles on it. Radiator first started leaking at 43k, not warranty, so I bought an aftermarket high performance all aluminum to replace the factory one with plastic tanks because according to the dealer it's common for them to leak there. That cost me 1200.00 including antifreeze, but has a lifetime warranty including accident damage. After doing that, I still smelled antifreeze so took it back and they told me a fitting under the turbo was leaking, so they did that (warranty). Then came out a few weeks later and guess what? Yep, puddle of antifreeze on the ground, waterpump, warranty. Then still smelling antifreeze, so I finally get around to taking it in and yep, new radiator. So I got to do that over the weekend and meanwhile, truck gets stuck in the mud trying to get one of my dumpsters, neighbor comes to pull me out and says put it in 4x4, that would help. I say I am in 4x4 and he tells me well your rear tires are spinning, but front aren't. So that's when I figure out they screwed my 4x4 hubs up doing the ball joints a couple months ago. And then yesterday, my inverter I have in my truck for my computer and printer is beeping because it's power supply is down to 11 volts. So I take it in today, they fix 4x4 no $, but $485.00 for the broken battery cable. And now I still have my block heater to fix. [email protected]#K. And on top of all that, I got the city hassling me about my dumpsters because my A-hole neighbor can't mind his own business. Aaaaahhhhhh. Good thing I don't work for the USPS.


Jeez I don't think (other than the engine) that we've had that many issues in such a short period of time with any of our trucks. I haven't owned any of the new trucks, and I'm thinking I don't want to between all the DEF stuff and cost of new truck repairs.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2113991 said:


> Jeez I don't think (other than the engine) that we've had that many issues in such a short period of time with any of our trucks. I haven't owned any of the new trucks, and I'm thinking I don't want to between all the DEF stuff and cost of new truck repairs.


Unlike everyone else on this site, I haven't (knock on wood) had any trouble with my emissions. My troubles all seem to be centered around the coolant system. The electrical is something new. I have been a loyal diehard ford guy all my life, but this one may be my last. As I continue to grow my dumpster business and slowly faze out of lawn care, I may look at something bigger, International or something like that. Don't know, but that's years from now. Just getting tired of the stuff hitting the fan every time I turn around. I just once would like a little luck my way.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2114009 said:


> Unlike everyone else on this site, I haven't (knock on wood) had any trouble with my emissions. My troubles all seem to be centered around the coolant system. The electrical is something new. I have been a loyal diehard ford guy all my life, but this one may be my last. As I continue to grow my dumpster business and slowly faze out of lawn care, I may look at something bigger, International or something like that. Don't know, but that's years from now. Just getting tired of the stuff hitting the fan every time I turn around. I just once would like a little luck my way.


We're starting to faze out lawn service too, way to many guys running around that are not legitimate anymore. There's a lot more money in landscaping/hardscaping, dirt work, dump trucking, etc etc. plus I like doing those things much more then having a mower beat the crap outta me everyday.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Holy cow deker, I won't complain about my truck problems any more. I spent hours today trying to fight a used muffler (should have got a new one) gave up after dark. Going to get the right tool tomorrow to make life easier. My 99 dodge hasn't had half the problems. I was pissed when I had to have the trans replaced last year (never had a plow or tow real heavy loads) before 85k miles. Other than that it's just random maintenance.

Wouldn't your new radiator be covered under warranty from when you got the last one? Hope these last couple fixes get you by for a while.


----------



## JMHConstruction

^ my thumbs must not work. I went a little dyslexic on your name.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2114043 said:


> Holy cow deker, I won't complain about my truck problems any more. I spent hours today trying to fight a used muffler (should have got a new one) gave up after dark. Going to get the right tool tomorrow to make life easier. My 99 dodge hasn't had half the problems. I was pissed when I had to have the trans replaced last year (never had a plow or tow real heavy loads) before 85k miles. Other than that it's just random maintenance.
> 
> Wouldn't your new radiator be covered under warranty from when you got the last one? Hope these last couple fixes get you by for a while.


Yes, radiator was warrantied, just had to pay $100.00 to help cover shipping.


----------



## Ty27

The weather channel must have a shift change at noon everyday. Yesterday and today during the A.M. they were saying a solid 3-5" for us on Sunday then after noon they change it to snow flurries/ showers. I'm still not holding my breath.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2114466 said:


> The weather channel must have a shift change at noon everyday. Yesterday and today during the A.M. they were saying a solid 3-5" for us on Sunday then after noon they change it to snow flurries/ showers. I'm still not holding my breath.


Do you need a time out? No discussing upcoming events until 24hrs out. Lol


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2114492 said:


> Do you need a time out? No discussing upcoming events until 24hrs out. Lol


I'm snow hungry


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2114538 said:


> I'm snow hungry


Yes, I'm starving as well. I don't think we're asking too much to get one decent storm for this season. I would like to go into mowing season with a nice little cushion. Would make pulling the trigger on that new tractor a little easier as well.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

On a different note, I would like to see if we all can get together for lunch sometime in the next couple weeks before we get busy in our regular season. Maybe meet up at Jack Stack BBQ down in the freight house district (behind Union Station). So start thinking of what day maybe next week works for you and post it up and see if we can make this work for all of us.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2114573 said:


> On a different note, I would like to see if we all can get together for lunch sometime in the next couple weeks before we get busy in our regular season. Maybe meet up at Jack Stack BBQ down in the freight house district (behind Union Station). So start thinking of what day maybe next week works for you and post it up and see if we can make this work for all of us.


I would like to do it on a Saturday or Sunday if that works for everyone. I know we're all busy during the week.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2114574 said:


> I would like to do it on a Saturday or Sunday if that works for everyone. I know we're all busy during the week.


I was thinking that the weekend would be when everyone had family obligations, but if that works better for everyone, I can probably make it work. This time of year, if it's not snowing I'm pretty free during the week, but we have the grandkids on the weekends.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2113970 said:


> Yes, I definitely agree with you there. It is a 2012 with 66k miles on it. Radiator first started leaking at 43k, not warranty, so I bought an aftermarket high performance all aluminum to replace the factory one with plastic tanks because according to the dealer it's common for them to leak there. That cost me 1200.00 including antifreeze, but has a lifetime warranty including accident damage. After doing that, I still smelled antifreeze so took it back and they told me a fitting under the turbo was leaking, so they did that (warranty). Then came out a few weeks later and guess what? Yep, puddle of antifreeze on the ground, waterpump, warranty. Then still smelling antifreeze, so I finally get around to taking it in and yep, new radiator. So I got to do that over the weekend and meanwhile, truck gets stuck in the mud trying to get one of my dumpsters, neighbor comes to pull me out and says put it in 4x4, that would help. I say I am in 4x4 and he tells me well your rear tires are spinning, but front aren't. So that's when I figure out they screwed my 4x4 hubs up doing the ball joints a couple months ago. And then yesterday, my inverter I have in my truck for my computer and printer is beeping because it's power supply is down to 11 volts. So I take it in today, they fix 4x4 no $, but $485.00 for the broken battery cable. And now I still have my block heater to fix. [email protected]#K. And on top of all that, I got the city hassling me about my dumpsters because my A-hole neighbor can't mind his own business. Aaaaahhhhhh. Good thing I don't work for the USPS.


Wow Derek, best of luck to you. if you didn't have bad luck, you wouldn't have luck at all. Guess my next truck won't be a ford.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2114760 said:


> Wow Derek, best of luck to you. if you didn't have bad luck, you wouldn't have luck at all. Guess my next truck won't be a ford.


Hit the nail on the head there. My wife and I have been saying that the last couple years. Seems everything I touch turns to ****.

You are invited to our lunch as well (see above).


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2114766 said:


> Hit the nail on the head there. My wife and I have been saying that the last couple years. Seems everything I touch turns to ****.
> 
> You are invited to our lunch as well (see above).


I bought my truck a couple years ago, and two weeks after I bought it injection pump went out $2,000. Three months later needed fuel filter housing rebuild, then needed a new anti thief wiring harness. Truck would be going down the road and just shut off. (That was a fun ride). Then all within the last few months, number 2&7 wiring harness fix. (That left me stranded with my trailer on) transfer case had to be resealed, rear drive shaft snapped, had to get a new one made. Both front cv axles, I feel your pain lol.

Lunch sounds good, during the week would be better for me.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Still waiting to hear from JMH. So far, 2 for m-f, one for weekend. How bout it JMH? You in?


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2114780 said:


> Still waiting to hear from JMH. So far, 2 for m-f, one for weekend. How bout it JMH? You in?


Let me know when you guys get together, I'll try and make it. I started the decks again and I put a little too much on my plate right now. I'll probably have to take a rain check, but would like to go next year, or whenever you guys get together again.

I'm sitting at a quick trip, just wasting time before a bid. There was this guy getting gas and he has his plow on and spreader full of salt. Does he know something I dont? I started to walk over to talk to him, but he pulled out before I got to him.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2115084 said:


> Let me know when you guys get together, I'll try and make it. I started the decks again and I put a little too much on my plate right now. I'll probably have to take a rain check, but would like to go next year, or whenever you guys get together again.
> 
> I'm sitting at a quick trip, just wasting time before a bid. There was this guy getting gas and he has his plow on and spreader full of salt. Does he know something I dont? I started to walk over to talk to him, but he pulled out before I got to him.


Ty wants Saturday or Sunday, doesn't matter to me. Weekend better for you?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Maybe on a Sunday. I'll be working Saturdays, and right now I've got 2 jobs down south in Ottawa, so I can't make the trip up in time. Plan what works for you guys, and if I have to miss out you guys can let me know what happened. Thumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction

I think this site is jinxed! Everyone talks about problems with their trucks, now my radiator is leaking (along with my slow leak at the water pump that been off and on for a few months) and my trans is leaking! The transmission should still be under warranty from a rebuild last August. Plus I now have a weird rattle while my truck warms up. I assume I did something to the exhaust, but it's not coming from the muffler I replaced, it's more up front. I had Also talked on another thread a while back about how my generator has never given me problems, and today it stopped producing power. And we're down in B.F.E. so I had to drive forever to pick up a new one because none of the outlets on the customers house work outside! I think we had about 3 productive hours all day. Not a good Thursday, I called it an early day and just got home from dropping the messed up generator off to get fixed. Hopefully if I just sit inside all night nothing else can go wrong today.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2115708 said:


> I think this site is jinxed! Everyone talks about problems with their trucks, now my radiator is leaking (along with my slow leak at the water pump that been off and on for a few months) and my trans is leaking! The transmission should still be under warranty from a rebuild last August. Plus I now have a weird rattle while my truck warms up. I assume I did something to the exhaust, but it's not coming from the muffler I replaced, it's more up front. I had Also talked on another thread a while back about how my generator has never given me problems, and today it stopped producing power. And we're down in B.F.E. so I had to drive forever to pick up a new one because none of the outlets on the customers house work outside! I think we had about 3 productive hours all day. Not a good Thursday, I called it an early day and just got home from dropping the messed up generator off to get fixed. Hopefully if I just sit inside all night nothing else can go wrong today.


Well that sucks a great big green donkey ****. Man, sorry to hear that. You sound like me with that kind of luck. Just tell yourself tomorrow is Friday, tomorrow is Friday. We really all need to get together and share a couple cold ones.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2115794 said:


> Well that sucks a great big green donkey ****. Man, sorry to hear that. You sound like me with that kind of luck. Just tell yourself tomorrow is Friday, tomorrow is Friday. We really all need to get together and share a couple cold ones.


I got a call today from a guy out in liberty. Kind of a weird guy, but wants me to meet him at a deck supplier in OP to go over some options or something. To me it sounds like he's just using me, but I wouldn't mind getting into some of the nice neighborhoods up there to get my name out. If I can talk him into a deck, I'll look ya up while I'm out there.

As for tomorrow's Friday, Saturday will be my Friday. Hell, might even see if my helper wants to work a little Sunday for some extra hours to make up for today. I'm already way behind, because for some reason every year I over book myself in the beginning and forget it takes us about 2 weeks to really get back in the groove of things.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2115848 said:


> I got a call today from a guy out in liberty. Kind of a weird guy, but wants me to meet him at a deck supplier in OP to go over some options or something. To me it sounds like he's just using me, but I wouldn't mind getting into some of the nice neighborhoods up there to get my name out. If I can talk him into a deck, I'll look ya up while I'm out there.
> 
> As for tomorrow's Friday, Saturday will be my Friday. Hell, might even see if my helper wants to work a little Sunday for some extra hours to make up for today. I'm already way behind, because for some reason every year I over book myself in the beginning and forget it takes us about 2 weeks to really get back in the groove of things.


Sounds good, let me know. 816726LAWN


----------



## plowboy87

Think I might break out the shorts next week!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Yeah we were going to work tomorrow, but because of the low I called of work. We will make it up next week Thumbs Up. I was hoping for at least ONE MORE snow, but long range doesn't look like that's happening. Figure I'll be ready if it does, but I'm ready to call this winter a bust and put it behind me.


----------



## Ty27

So is it going to do anything? I've heard ice/rain, nothing, 50 degrees tomorrow, pretty much everything...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2116817 said:


> So is it going to do anything? I've heard ice/rain, nothing, 50 degrees tomorrow, pretty much everything...


Last I saw (this mornings news) it is going to stay east of us with a small chance for some freezing drizzle early in the A.M. for the metro area. But then, 46 for a high. Even if it were to get a little slick early in the A.M., I think it would be hard to justify to your client why you serviced with temps like that later in the day. IDK. This winter has been quite the let down considering winter forecast was for average snowfall (28") for the season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2116831 said:


> Last I saw (this mornings news) it is going to stay east of us with a small chance for some freezing drizzle early in the A.M. for the metro area. But then, 46 for a high. Even if it were to get a little slick early in the A.M., I think it would be hard to justify to your client why you serviced with temps like that later in the day. IDK. This winter has been quite the let down considering winter forecast was for average snowfall (28") for the season.


With temps like that, if you do it they complain that the temps will melt it. If you don't they complain that's it's slick and you should have done it. Times like this I'm glad I'm a sub.


----------



## Ty27

It just depends when they open. I guess we'll just have to wake up throughout the night and see what's going on.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hope you guys got a chance to go and salt. At least in Olathe we had half the city with ice and the other looked untouched. Got to at least hit my biggest property, never heard from the others (I have a few route managers who call and say to hit their individual places). Just got done over at the MIL putting down some ice melt so she doesn't fall and everything is covered over here, and the roads are slick as hell. Night and day from where my properties are at.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2117166 said:


> Hope you guys got a chance to go and salt. At least in Olathe we had half the city with ice and the other looked untouched. Got to at least hit my biggest property, never heard from the others (I have a few route managers who call and say to hit their individual places). Just got done over at the MIL putting down some ice melt so she doesn't fall and everything is covered over here, and the roads are slick as hell. Night and day from where my properties are at.


NOTHING for me up north. Glad you got to go out and do a little. Something's better than nothing. (-:


----------



## Ty27

We've been out since about 5 and about done. Freezing rain/ sleet down by pleasant hill/ Lee's summit/ oak grove area. It developed over us and headed east and St. Louis is getting it now.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2117194 said:


> We've been out since about 5 and about done. Freezing rain/ sleet down by pleasant hill/ Lee's summit/ oak grove area. It developed over us and headed east and St. Louis is getting it now.


Glad you got some too. Just watching news now. Showing a lot of accidents down just south of 435 loop, so be careful.


----------



## plowboy87

Didn't bother going out this morning, figured I would wait till a customer called than me salt, and not get paid for it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Once I emptied my bed out, I was sliding all over the place. On my side of town it wasn't too bad, but over on the MIL side (only about 5 miles or less) it was really bad. Had some guy cut me off, and I still don't know how I managed to miss him.

I was filling out my route sheet, and somehow forgot today was V-Day  So now I'm off to over pay for some roses and a card.:whistling:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2117207 said:


> Didn't bother going out this morning, figured I would wait till a customer called than me salt, and not get paid for it.


Yeah, I didn't even put the spreader on the truck. After seeing the 2200 news last night, I knew it was going to stay south of my service area. Just got up this A.M. (with the help of one of the cats) and looked out and crawled back into bed.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2117226 said:


> Yeah, I didn't even put the spreader on the truck. After seeing the 2200 news last night, I knew it was going to stay south of my service area. Just got up this A.M. (with the help of one of the cats) and looked out and crawled back into bed.


I didn't put spreader on either, mine is a pain to put on by yourself. I'm kinda glad I didn't have to go out, wife would not be very happy. Happy wife happy life!!!!


----------



## Ty27

Along and south of I-470 and 50 highway had a bunch of accidents. We were heading to Belton going down 71 and this Taurus going about 70 came up next to us backwards going up the exit ramp! Scared the **** outta me, then he hit the curb and went airborne. Real lucky he didn't flip. I also saw a mini van practically crunched like a pop can along 50 hwy just after 7 hwy. It amazes me how a little sleet/ice can freak people out.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2117312 said:


> Along and south of I-470 and 50 highway had a bunch of accidents. We were heading to Belton going down 71 and this Taurus going about 70 came up next to us backwards going up the exit ramp! Scared the **** outta me, then he hit the curb and went airborne. Real lucky he didn't flip. I also saw a mini van practically crunched like a pop can along 50 hwy just after 7 hwy. It amazes me how a little sleet/ice can freak people out.


Glad the Taurus didn't hit you! People driving in winter weather scare the hell outta me. You either have the ones driving so slow that they practically cause accidents and then you have the ones who want to pretend it's sunny and 75* out who think they need to go 80 mph down the highway. I'm glad all my locations are within 10 minutes from my place in bad weather now.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2117333 said:


> Glad the Taurus didn't hit you! People driving in winter weather scare the hell outta me. You either have the ones driving so slow that they practically cause accidents and then you have the ones who want to pretend it's sunny and 75* out who think they need to go 80 mph down the highway. I'm glad all my locations are within 10 minutes from my place in bad weather now.


Yeah he was on the side of 75 and sunny. I saw so many this morning, one guy had his whole Toyota tundra's rear end buried in mud this am along 50 hwy.

Then just about everyday you have the ones who feel the need to fly through construction zones going 70 in a 45 or 50.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hey Derek, do you deliver roll offs out to Olathe? I got some info on a house the wife and I are thinking fixing up and renting out. It's trashed inside and needs cleaned out. Trying to do some numbers before we talk to the bank. If you do go over here, what sizes do you offer and what price and how you price it (by the day, week, weight, whatever). There are plenty of places out here, but figured if you make the trip I'd go with you. Thumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2117438 said:


> Hey Derek, do you deliver roll offs out to Olathe? I got some info on a house the wife and I are thinking fixing up and renting out. It's trashed inside and needs cleaned out. Trying to do some numbers before we talk to the bank. If you do go over here, what sizes do you offer and what price and how you price it (by the day, week, weight, whatever). There are plenty of places out here, but figured if you make the trip I'd go with you. Thumbs Up


Would love to help you out. I have 2 sizes, 
15yd (12Lx4Hx8W) and 20yd (15Lx5Hx8W). 15 on the Kansas side runs $200.00/3 days and $225.00/7 days. 20yd is $100.00 higher, so $300 and $325. Both include up to 3 tons, over 3 tons is $50/ton. Extended rentals are full rate for first 7 days and -50% each week after. I have one of each size available as of right now. Good to give one week notice to make sure I have what you want. Let me know - call me to reserve. 816-726-LAWN.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2117447 said:


> Would love to help you out. I have 2 sizes,
> 15yd (12Lx4Hx8W) and 20yd (15Lx5Hx8W). 15 on the Kansas side runs $200.00/3 days and $225.00/7 days. 20yd is $100.00 higher, so $300 and $325. Both include up to 3 tons, over 3 tons is $50/ton. Extended rentals are full rate for first 7 days and -50% each week after. I have one of each size available as of right now. Good to give one week notice to make sure I have what you want. Let me know - call me to reserve. 816-726-LAWN.


Sounds good. It would be a while, but I'll definitely call a few weeks ahead. It's a friend of a friend's place going into foreclosure, I don't think the bank has even foreclosed on it yet, but hoping to talk to his bank and get a good deal. It's needs a lot of work, so if I can't get the right price it's not happening. Good to know about your prices though, I have your number in my phone if I ever need one I'll give you a call.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2117458 said:


> Sounds good. It would be a while, but I'll definitely call a few weeks ahead. It's a friend of a friend's place going into foreclosure, I don't think the bank has even foreclosed on it yet, but hoping to talk to his bank and get a good deal. It's needs a lot of work, so if I can't get the right price it's not happening. Good to know about your prices though, I have your number in my phone if I ever need one I'll give you a call.


Great, sounds good. Just so you know, I do offer a contractor discount (10%) for repeat customers starting with your third rental. Also prices to a location over on the Missouri side may be a little cheaper depending on where they are.


----------



## plowboy87

How far would you guys drive for a new plow? Would you drive 5-6 hours to save $600-$700 bucks?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2117839 said:


> How far would you guys drive for a new plow? Would you drive 5-6 hours to save $600-$700 bucks?


I don't think I would for a couple reasons. 1) at $10/gal, I would probably burn half that amount in dsl out there and back. It's a 8-10 hr drive round trip, so that's a whole day gone 
And......2) it would be worth the additional amount to have the local relationship when I needed something fixed at 0200 during a storm, provided your local dealer is one that is open 24/7 during storms. I'm in a similar situation with a tractor I'm buying. I found what I want on tractorhouse.com for about 12k less than my local dealer wants, but it's 3 states away (10 hrs each way) and they want to give me 10k less for my trade in. For the amount I would save after making the trip, staying in a hotel overnight and my 2 days time, is it really worth it? I'm thinking no, besides if you buy locally, your sales tax dollars stay local as well, if that means anything to you. Does me. JMO (-:


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2117839 said:


> How far would you guys drive for a new plow? Would you drive 5-6 hours to save $600-$700 bucks?


I agree with Derek just the fuel and food would rack up to that amount. What plow are you getting?


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2117951 said:


> I agree with Derek just the fuel and food would rack up to that amount. What plow are you getting?


Well I decided on a v but, shopping around on the different brands. I'm leaning towards either western, fisher, or snowdogg, snowdogg is the cheapest then fisher.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2118001 said:


> Well I decided on a v but, shopping around on the different brands. I'm leaning towards either western, fisher, or snowdogg, snowdogg is the cheapest then fisher.


I love our boss plows. I'm probably pretty biased because I haven't tried a western/fisher/snow dogg. You could get one from knapheide if your staying local.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2118011 said:


> I love our boss plows. I'm probably pretty biased because I haven't tried a western/fisher/snow dogg. You could get one from knapheide if your staying local.


 Yeah I got a price from them, but I found a place in Illinois that has one for 1000 bucks less


----------



## plowboy87

If I did get a new plow, be ready for no snow next year lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2118119 said:


> If I did get a new plow, be ready for no snow next year lol.


Better not get it then lol. We already have 2 years to make up for, don't want to make it 3 in a row. I can't wait until we get that next big one. People got so used to this crazy year that when it hits they won't know what to do.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2118247 said:


> Better not get it then lol. We already have 2 years to make up for, don't want to make it 3 in a row. I can't wait until we get that next big one. People got so used to this crazy year that when it hits they won't know what to do.


We need another winter like '09-'10, 44" that winter. I bet it comes again, I remember 11-12 winter we only had 3"...


----------



## JMHConstruction

09-10 was my first year shoveling for someone else. All I really remember is hating it because I was only make 12$/hr. Next year I plowed for a company in their truck for a season. The year with 3" was the first year I was doing this as a business. I lost my ass because of work comp (though not as bad as some of you guys in sure). Figured I'd give it another try the next year since I had what I needed anyway and made it up the next 2 years with the big storms. I really wanted to use this year's $$ and get a bigger truck and plow. I really don't like using one part of the business to fund something else, but we will see how this summer goes and maybe I can let my main helper run the sidewalk crew for a contracted price so he can make a little more, and I can get back in a truck. Because of that first year (for some reason this year didn't hurt as bad, but now I pay insurance all year and not just for snow, so that helps) I am terrified to invest in snow stuff. Maybe I just need to cruch some numbers or something to convince myself to pull the trigger. I'd also like to get my own contracts, where as now I have to be a sub. We'll see where this takes me. I was supposed to be getting in a partnership with a buddy, but we have very different opinions on how to run a business. I wish him the best, but I don't think he will last long with his "everything will just work out" attitude. Okay, I've rambled enough, I just walked in the door a little bit ago and was a little bored.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2118279 said:


> We need another winter like '09-'10, 44" that winter. I bet it comes again, I remember 11-12 winter we only had 3"...


I think it was dec 2007 where it snowed every weekend that month? that was a good month. Plowing in a 86 Chevy short bed


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2118403 said:


> I think it was dec 2007 where it snowed every weekend that month? that was a good month. Plowing in a 86 Chevy short bed


I remember that, it was fun because no one was out and most of it ended around 8 to 10 in the evening and you had all night to plow.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2118307 said:


> 09-10 was my first year shoveling for someone else. All I really remember is hating it because I was only make 12$/hr. Next year I plowed for a company in their truck for a season. The year with 3" was the first year I was doing this as a business. I lost my ass because of work comp (though not as bad as some of you guys in sure). Figured I'd give it another try the next year since I had what I needed anyway and made it up the next 2 years with the big storms. I really wanted to use this year's $$ and get a bigger truck and plow. I really don't like using one part of the business to fund something else, but we will see how this summer goes and maybe I can let my main helper run the sidewalk crew for a contracted price so he can make a little more, and I can get back in a truck. Because of that first year (for some reason this year didn't hurt as bad, but now I pay insurance all year and not just for snow, so that helps) I am terrified to invest in snow stuff. Maybe I just need to cruch some numbers or something to convince myself to pull the trigger. I'd also like to get my own contracts, where as now I have to be a sub. We'll see where this takes me. I was supposed to be getting in a partnership with a buddy, but we have very different opinions on how to run a business. I wish him the best, but I don't think he will last long with his "everything will just work out" attitude. Okay, I've rambled enough, I just walked in the door a little bit ago and was a little bored.


It seems like he thinks it's a 'get rich quick' industry. As we all know this is totally false. I would stay away from him, he might drown in debt if he thinks of it that way.


----------



## tom5301

*V plow*

I would call American and look at the Boss plow they are open during the storms all night.


----------



## plowboy87

tom5301;2118631 said:


> I would call American and look at the Boss plow they are open during the storms all night.


Thanks Tom, yeah I've got a quote from kent at American on a boss, I've talked with knapheide too, but they said they don't know if they would open up during a storm if it was after hours.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2118770 said:


> Thanks Tom, yeah I've got a quote from kent at American on a boss, I've talked with knapheide too, but they said they don't know if they would open up during a storm if it was after hours.


Kent is who we bought ours from. Pretty cool guy


----------



## plowboy87

im up here in Gladstone at one of my properties, and I still have a couple snow piles up here, surprised there not gone yet.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2119515 said:


> im up here in Gladstone at one of my properties, and I still have a couple snow piles up here, surprised there not gone yet.


If they're not by end of day today, they definitely will be by tomorrow afternoon. This weather is nuts.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2119556 said:


> If they're not by end of day today, they definitely will be by tomorrow afternoon. This weather is nuts.


I know, I'm starting to see some green grass down by the roots.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2119579 said:


> I know, I'm starting to see some green grass down by the roots.


I've noticed that too, everything will probably bud out then we'll have a deep freeze again. I hope that doesn't happen...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well, just saw on this AM's newscast, Kaylee Dionne says we have ONE MORE CHANCE to get snow this season. 1st week of March, after that, we're done. Anyone holding their breath? LOL


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2119990 said:


> Well, just saw on this AM's newscast, Kaylee Dionne says we have ONE MORE CHANCE to get snow this season. 1st week of March, after that, we're done. Anyone holding their breath? LOL


Alright now, didn't you say we can't talk about snow until within 24 hrs out? Lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2120160 said:


> Alright now, didn't you say we can't talk about snow until within 24 hrs out? Lol


Douhhhh! Yes, you are correct, but I figured that hasn't worked AALLLLLL season, so what the hell. Hey, maybe if we all have this long to plan for it, but don't and all wait until the last second, it will catch us with our pants down. My happy snow dance, crossed fingers and everything else hasn't worked. I'm ready to try anything at this point.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2120170 said:


> Douhhhh! Yes, you are correct, but I figured that hasn't worked AALLLLLL season, so what the hell. Hey, maybe if we all have this long to plan for it, but don't and all wait until the last second, it will catch us with our pants down. My happy snow dance, crossed fingers and everything else hasn't worked. I'm ready to try anything at this point.


I hear ya, I won't put my equipment on until I see it on radar.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2120183 said:


> I hear ya, I won't put my equipment on until I see it on radar.


Don't even do it then. Wait until you see it on the ground. We have to let the storm think it's winning. LOL


----------



## Ty27

Last I checked it was February?? Today makes me want to think it's September...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2120223 said:


> Last I checked it was February?? Today makes me want to think it's September...


I know, tell me about it. Is this ridiculous or what? So much for 41's winter forecasts last November. 28", REALLY? I think Gary was being REALLY optimistic. Unless we get pounded in the next 2 weeks (I don't think so), I don't see us even getting half that. So much for the strong winter/bad El Nino theory.

I was just thinking today that I'm going to have to sit down and get mowing contracts out in the mail. Not looking forward to mowing this year at all. Just now recovering from having my a$$ handed to me last season with all that rain. UGHHH.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well other than getting almost blown away today, today was great. 70s in Dec and Feb, what a crazy winter. I think Lezak would have been pretty close if some of those storms wouldn't have gone north. We just got the s****y end of the stick. Hopefully we can make it back next year. Hope we get at least one more this year, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Ty27

If it's happens before I think it will again payup


----------



## JMHConstruction

^ why are all those people out! Lol I don't understand why people don't let the plows get finished before going out. Maybe then they wouldn't get stuck!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Took a half day (well a little less) and payed my guy for the full 8 as a thank you for busting his ass and working long hours for help get caught up. Told him to enjoy this beautiful day. No bids today, so I think I'm going to get over to Cabela's and then do a little fishing today. I hope everyone is out enjoying this, it's a treat for February. I guess if it's not snowing, this weather is the next best thing!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction;2121007 said:


> Took a half day (well a little less) and payed my guy for the full 8 as a thank you for busting his ass and working long hours for help get caught up. Told him to enjoy this beautiful day. No bids today, so I think I'm going to get over to Cabela's and then do a little fishing today. I hope everyone is out enjoying this, it's a treat for February. I guess if it's not snowing, this weather is the next best thing!


I went and did some trenching for a buddy today while my son was at a baseball camp for highschool. I might throw a lure early tomorrow morning, our pond hasn't seen any action since last year.


----------



## plowboy87

Built a new privacy fence on this wonderful day. Even used the air conditioner on the way back from depot.


----------



## Ty27

Anyone going to the farm show down at kemper arena this weekend? I went today, pretty cool stuff down there.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2124133 said:


> Anyone going to the farm show down at kemper arena this weekend? I went today, pretty cool stuff down there.


Darn. Wish I'd known you were there. I was there from about 0930 until noon. Went specifically to look at 75hp tractors because most of the dealers don't have one on the lot. Supposedly, they sell about as quick as they come off the truck. OK, so that's the best selling size tractor, why the hell did they have the big monster 400hp rigs taking up half their display area. I mean, how many of those do they sell. I was kinda disappointed.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2124146 said:


> Darn. Wish I'd known you were there. I was there from about 0930 until noon. Went specifically to look at 75hp tractors because most of the dealers don't have one on the lot. Supposedly, they sell about as quick as they come off the truck. OK, so that's the best selling size tractor, why the hell did they have the big monster 400hp rigs taking up half their display area. I mean, how many of those do they sell. I was kinda disappointed.


Dang wish we could of met. I was there from that time as well. I felt like I new a lot or more about the equipment than the sales reps I was talking to. I saw the kubota skid steer there as well, it's interesting.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2124170 said:


> Dang wish we could of met. I was there from that time as well. I felt like I new a lot or more about the equipment than the sales reps I was talking to. I saw the kubota skid steer there as well, it's interesting.


Yeah, I went into a few of the displays and there would be a group of equipment reps all huddled around BSing with each other and heaven forbid you go try to talk to any of them. A few of them I agree, I'd ask a question and the rep would grab the spec card attached to the machine to try to give me an answer. It was like really? You don't know the trans options on this tractor? You don't know the hp? Then I'd get the same BS line, here's my card, this is our website, pull it up online when you get home and I'm sure you can find it there. Really? You don't think I've spent the last month doing that already? I wanted to come see one in person because my local dealer can't keep one on the lot. What a joke.

Yeah, I saw the kubota ss as well. Really cool looking machine.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2124203 said:


> Yeah, I went into a few of the displays and there would be a group of equipment reps all huddled around BSing with each other and heaven forbid you go try to talk to any of them. A few of them I agree, I'd ask a question and the rep would grab the spec card attached to the machine to try to give me an answer. It was like really? You don't know the trans options on this tractor? You don't know the hp? Then I'd get the same BS line, here's my card, this is our website, pull it up online when you get home and I'm sure you can find it there. Really? You don't think I've spent the last month doing that already? I wanted to come see one in person because my local dealer can't keep one on the lot. What a joke.
> 
> Yeah, I saw the kubota ss as well. Really cool looking machine.


That's exactly how it was. I talked to one of the bobcat reps in their section and I think I knew more about it than him as well. I just asked a few questions to make sure I was right.

I did feel however the bobcats interior is a lot more ergonomic than the kubota, but I did like how the kubota rep actually talked to me and had a few answers.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2124254 said:


> That's exactly how it was. I talked to one of the bobcat reps in their section and I think I knew more about it than him as well. I just asked a few questions to make sure I was right.
> 
> I did feel however the bobcats interior is a lot more ergonomic than the kubota, but I did like how the kubota rep actually talked to me and had a few answers.


I thought that the guys in the kubota and new holland booths were probably the most helpful/knowledgeable in the entire show. I strictly looked at utility AG tractors.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2124264 said:


> I thought that the guys in the kubota and new holland booths were probably the most helpful/knowledgeable in the entire show. I strictly looked at utility AG tractors.


I went just to check out anything and everything. LOL


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2124274 said:


> I went just to check out anything and everything. LOL


Well, they definitely had that. A little of everything.


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2124297 said:


> Well, they definitely had that. A little of everything.


Haha yeah, I jumped up into the large cat front end loaders that was up on the second floor. I've never been in one, so I wanted to see what it was like. Those things are awesome, I'd love to get a chance to plow with one. Probably have to move north to justify that cost. I also noticed a lot of skid attatchment companies were there.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2124300 said:


> Haha yeah, I jumped up into the large cat front end loaders that was up on the second floor. I've never been in one, so I wanted to see what it was like. Those things are awesome, I'd love to get a chance to plow with one. Probably have to move north to justify that cost. I also noticed a lot of skid attatchment companies were there.


Second floor? WTH? I missed that. )-:


----------



## Ty27

derekslawncare;2124317 said:


> Second floor? WTH? I missed that. )-:


Yep, cat was up there, Dodge, Chevy, Ford, semi's, single axles, I think JCB was up there as well. That sucks that you missed out on it!


----------



## plowboy87

Well sure glad I don't depend on snow for income. Otherwise I would be up creek without a paddle.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87;2128796 said:


> Well sure glad I don't depend on snow for income. Otherwise I would be up creek without a paddle.


I mowed our yard for the first time this evening, seems like we skipped winter and moved right from fall to spring. Wish this year went better, oh well


----------



## JMHConstruction

Yeah, crazy year. Hopefully next season we can make up for the last few years. And let's hope this spring/summer isn't always raining like last year, although it might have been good for you landscape guys.


----------



## plowboy87

Well sure do feel the pain from holding the weedeater and bouncing around on the mower yesterday. Need to get back in shape. Hopefully next winter will be nice to us.


----------



## Ty27

So it decided to snow today...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27;2130903 said:


> So it decided to snow today...


I kept hoping (more out of desperation than really thinking it would happen) to go out and see a layer of ice that needed a treatment. Didn't happen, but it was crazy to see the snow falling all day!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Didn't do squat up here all day. Delivered a dumpster this morning and it sprinkled on my windshield on my way home, so I didn't bother loading the equipment to go out because looking at the radar, it looked like it was going to rain any second. I had to meet my attorney at 1 o'clock, so by the time I figured out it wasn't going to rain, it was too late to leave, because by the time I got to Parkville, it would be time to turn around and come home. SUCK.


----------



## Ty27

Huge flakes in pleasant hill.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Woke up this morning and heard the rain on the gutters. Reached over to check out the weather in my phone and about had a heart attack! Weatherchannel app said 1-3"! Rushed over to the window and there is a dusting on the grass and the truck (if you can even call it a dusting). Stupid Weather Channel...

Hope everyone has a happy Easter!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Happy Easter to you, and all, as well.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Unbelievable! Half way through my Tuesday accounts for the week and it decides to start raining again. Aaaagggghhhhhh!


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2139303 said:


> Unbelievable! Half way through my Tuesday accounts for the week and it decides to start raining again. Aaaagggghhhhhh!


 It won't last long blue skies already in Leavenworth


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2139304 said:


> It won't last long blue skies already in Leavenworth


Yeah, it has pretty much slowed to a drizzle here, but now the grass is sopping wet again. It'll be a couple hours at the least before I can start up again.


----------



## Ty27

Guys we all got screwed last week! All that rain sure did kick the grass in huh?! Set us back at least a week or more for doing walls. That's all we've been called for so far this year, retaining walls and grade work. I hope it keeps up through the summer. How's everything going with everyone?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

My life is in shambles. See "Notice of Blight" thread.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2140695 said:


> My life is in shambles. See "Notice of Blight" thread.


Ever find a place?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2141322 said:


> Ever find a place?


We spent our first night in our new .... apartment. Went from a house on 10 acres with 2 outbuildings to a 2 bedroom apt. with a 1 car garage. Oh joy. It's only temporary though until we find the right place. Back is killing me from moving all day yesterday. Still have quite a bit too get moved over today. Had to throw a lot of stuff out because we just don't have the space. Good thing I have a connection for roll offs. Ha ha. How's things with you? Staying busy? I should be starting round 3 lawn apps and haven't even done round 2 yet. It's been too wet or windy for spraying and last I saw the forecast (Friday a.m.) looks like a wet week ahead again. Ugh.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2141323 said:


> We spent our first night in our new .... apartment. Went from a house on 10 acres with 2 outbuildings to a 2 bedroom apt. with a 1 car garage. Oh joy. It's only temporary though until we find the right place. Back is killing me from moving all day yesterday. Still have quite a bit too get moved over today. Had to throw a lot of stuff out because we just don't have the space. Good thing I have a connection for roll offs. Ha ha. How's things with you? Staying busy? I should be starting round 3 lawn apps and haven't even done round 2 yet. It's been too wet or windy for spraying and last I saw the forecast (Friday a.m.) looks like a wet week ahead again. Ugh.


Staying busy. Falling behind, then catching up, then back behind again. It's usually like that for me during spring. Even when it's not raining, the mud slows us down quite a bit.

Just keep your head up, everything will eventually work itself out.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

Well I finally have an end to my saga. Remember the log home? We got it! The saga in a nutshell is: The guy that put in the offer on it while we were trying to figure our finances out screwed the pooch. Apparently, the story my realtor got was that as they were in the last couple of weeks of closing, the bonehead decided he was going to quit his job in order for something different/better. I guess he didn't figure on the bank doing a final credit check and final paystub check before closing and when they did and found out he had changed jobs, they pulled his financing and his loan deal imploded............ MORON. 

Of course, as par for the course for me, it couldn't go smoothly for my wife and I, we had to fight for it. My realtor told me when he referred us to his mortgage guy at the start that if anyone can make your situation work, it's him and MAN was he right. This guy pulled several rabbits out of his hat during our fiasco. First, remember my dad was going to cosign? Well, that turned out to be an issue do to his filing for an extension on his taxes because he couldn't get the necessary forms back from the IRS in time for us to close when we were supposed to and it ran the risk of delaying our closing by months. So our mortgage guy reworked my K-1 or whatever form from my tax return and was able to get some additional income shown from reworking some of my expensing that my accountant had done. OK great, but my debt to income (DTI) was still too high (Fannie Mae requires a DTI of less than 45%) so then he got it to where if I paid all my credit cards off (we do every month, we just pay for EVERYTHING on cards to earn the points) then it would be real close, but Freddie Mac allows a DTI amount up to 50%. So OK fine, he works a deal so that we bring additional $$$ to closing and they cut checks to all the card companies to pay off balances and all is good..............Well NO. We are scheduled to close on Thursday (06-30) at 1600 hrs and on Wednesday (06-29) evening I get an email with an attachment stating that Fannie Mae required DTI to be 45% and we were at 49.95%, so they had to switch to Freddie Mac and in the fine print for Freddie Mac it states that if card balances are to be paid off as a condition of financing, that not only do I have to pay them off, but then also close the account. WTF? My wife and I both have 800+ credit scores. Two of the major determining factors that go into your credit score are length of credit history (how long the accounts have been open and remained in good standing) and credit utilization ratio (how much of your available credit you are currently using). Obviously, if I close all my credit card accounts as Freddie (yep, the Guberment is still F-ing with my life :realmad wants me too, those two numbers are both in the toilet. Add to that I'm now going to have a mortgage loan on my credit report that I am solely responsible for (remember my dad is no longer cosigning and they don't include my wife's income on the loan because she has a contract job) then no one in their right mind is going to extend me credit. So now, less than 24 hours away from closing on the log home of our dreams on 18 wooded acres with a gated driveway in unincorporated county (no city ordinances to deal with) and I am faced with the decision of 1) Do I close accounts (fiscal suicide) and get the loan or 2) Do I keep my accounts and loose the house? I told him I couldn't close my accounts and wipe out all the credit that I had worked so hard to build and he had to find another way. Well, he did. The morning we are supposed to close, he pulls our loan out of closing and is able to drop our already good interest rate from 3.75% down to 3.65% which knocks $8k off our loan amount. Combine that with the additional that we were going to bring to close to pay off credit cards and add an additional $5k and suddenly my DTI is low enough to qualify without closing my card accounts. Pure genius. So here we are hours before our scheduled closing and he's ramming our loan back through underwriting and I'm sitting in the lobby at my bank awaiting for the phone call from him of the amount I need to get the cashier's check for in order to close. So at 1540 hrs, he calls, gives me the amount, I get the check and we haul butt to the title company where our realtor is schmoozing them keeping our appointment time open and we close on our log home just before 5pm Thursday evening. YEAHHHHHHH! Thank you to all on here who were well wishing me and helping to keep my spirits up throughout this mess. I'm thinking I might send a thank you card to my A-hole neighbor  and the City of Liberty for driving me out of the house that my wife ABSOLUTELY HATED so that we found this place instead. HA HA. :laughing::laughing:

For anyone in the KC area that may need a good realtor or mortgage guy, let me know. I'd recommend either of them in a heartbeat.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Congratulations Derek! Hope you and your wife can spend many happy years there. It's in Colorado right? Might get some real snow to keep you busy!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

[ QUOTE=JMHConstruction;2145923]Congratulations Derek! Hope you and your wife can spend many happy years there. It's in Colorado right? Might get some real snow to keep you busy![/QUOTE]

No, no. You're not rid of me yet. It's on MO-45 Hwy just north of Farley MO.


----------



## plowboy87

Congrats Derek. Good area your moving to, only thing you will hear is trains.


----------



## JMHConstruction

derekslawncare;2145925 said:


> [ QUOTE=JMHConstruction;2145923]Congratulations Derek! Hope you and your wife can spend many happy years there. It's in Colorado right? Might get some real snow to keep you busy!


No, no. You're not rid of me yet. It's on MO-45 Hwy just north of Farley MO.[/QUOTE]

Oh I got ya now. Thought you were talking about the one in Colorado. Or if there even was one in Colorado..
Everything seems to be a blur to me lately.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2145929 said:


> Congrats Derek. Good area your moving to, only thing you will hear is trains.


Yep, the entrance to our driveway is about 100 yds north of where the derailment happened a couple months ago. Actually, it's kind of weird. The day I saw that a train derailed in the area on the news, was a slow day for me, so I decided to drive over and see how close it was to the house. While there, I hiked the driveway once more to take one last look at the place. Then got in my truck and texted the realtor about it as I left. It was that night about 5 minutes after my wife got home from work that my phone rang and it was the realtor calling to tell us the other buyer's deal fell apart and were we still interested?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2145930 said:


> No, no. You're not rid of me yet. It's on MO-45 Hwy just north of Farley MO.


Oh I got ya now. Thought you were talking about the one in Colorado. Or if there even was one in Colorado..
Everything seems to be a blur to me lately.[/QUOTE]

The log home in Colorado was a figment of my imagination and was our retirement dream. The only thing that stopped us from already moving and doing it was that my wife didn't want to be that far away from our 2 grandkids (8 and 3 yrs old) until they grew up. This is even better. I have everything that I dreamed of except the mountain view. Considering we get to share it with the kids and they'll get to grow up out there, it's worth it.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2145934 said:


> Yep, the entrance to our driveway is about 100 yds north of where the derailment happened a couple months ago. Actually, it's kind of weird. The day I saw that a train derailed in the area on the news, was a slow day for me, so I decided to drive over and see how close it was to the house. While there, I hiked the driveway once more to take one last look at the place. Then got in my truck and texted the realtor about it as I left. It was that night about 5 minutes after my wife got home from work that my phone rang and it was the realtor calling to tell us the other buyer's deal fell apart and were we still interested?


I run by your new place 2-3 times a week, headed to Leavenworth, some of those driveways are really steep.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2145939 said:


> I run by your new place 2-3 times a week, headed to Leavenworth, some of those driveways are really steep.


Yeah, it's not going to be fun in the winter, but we'll figure something out until we can get it paved. It'll cost a fortune though. Pretty long and will have to be real thick to hold up to a roll off truck going up and down it.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2145940 said:


> Yeah, it's not going to be fun in the winter, but we'll figure something out until we can get it paved. It'll cost a fortune though. Pretty long and will have to be real thick to hold up to a roll off truck going up and down it.


You might check out getting some asphalt millings, I was paying $150 a load delivered. Might be cheaper than rock. Until your able to get it paved.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2145941 said:


> You might check out getting some asphalt millings, I was paying $150 a load delivered. Might be cheaper than rock. Until your able to get it paved.


OK sounds good. Where would I go about getting that from? Rock quarry, asphalt paving company?


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2145943 said:


> OK sounds good. Where would I go about getting that from? Rock quarry, asphalt paving company?


I'll call him Tuesday and get the info, I believe he was getting it out of Edwardsville, and let you know.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2145945 said:


> I'll call him Tuesday and get the info, I believe he was getting it out of Edwardsville, and let you know.


Great, thank you.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hey Derek, saw your post about a horse corral at your new place. Didn't know if you were interested in some horses, but at the Mo state fair they are doing a horse adoption this year. $125 if they're younger than 3 and I think $25 if they're older or for the second animal (horses get lonely). Not sure if your looking, but figured I'd let ya know. Think I saw it on 41 news or something.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2145959 said:


> Hey Derek, saw your post about a horse corral at your new place. Didn't know if you were interested in some horses, but at the Mo state fair they are doing a horse adoption this year. $125 if they're younger than 3 and I think $25 if they're older or for the second animal (horses get lonely). Not sure if your looking, but figured I'd let ya know. Think I saw it on 41 news or something.


Thanks, but no. We have two cats and now with the house, we got a rooster and nine chickens. So we'll have our hands full taking care of that. The horse fencing will be for sale as soon as we get moved in and settled. The arena area is the only flat spot on the property other than where the house sits, so that is where my shipping container of salt and all my equipment will be kept.


----------



## JMHConstruction

This humidity is ridiculous! When is winter coming??


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction;2146111 said:


> This humidity is ridiculous! When is winter coming??


Yeah, last week definitely spoiled us. Not ready for winter yet though, I have a ton of stuff to get done.


----------



## Ty27

I'm ready for winter. I'm done lifting block all day in this heat... Maybe we will actually have a winter this year?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2146117 said:


> I'm ready for winter. I'm done lifting block all day in this heat... Maybe we will actually have a winter this year?


We are definitely do a good one after the last couple years.


----------



## plowboy87

I'm definitely not ready for winter, I would like at least 4 more trips to the lake, before everything goes down hill.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87;2146609 said:


> I'm definitely not ready for winter, I would like at least 4 more trips to the lake, before everything goes down hill.


What's a lake? Ha ha.


----------



## plowboy87

derekslawncare;2146610 said:


> What's a lake? Ha ha.


Ha it's a big wet hole in the ground that I wish i lived on.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87;2146613 said:


> Ha it's a big wet hole in the ground that I wish i lived on.


Haha. My grandparents have a place down at LOZ right on the water. I've thought about moving down there and starting over. The thing that keeps me from doing so is when it's a hot day and I'm working, I'll want to quit after having to look at the lake all day.

Wish their place wasn't as run down. I seem to always only work when I go down....


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction;2146622 said:


> Haha. My grandparents have a place down at LOZ right on the water. I've thought about moving down there and starting over. The thing that keeps me from doing so is when it's a hot day and I'm working, I'll want to quit after having to look at the lake all day.
> 
> Wish their place wasn't as run down. I seem to always only work when I go down....


Yeah I know what you mean. That's what is keeping us from buying a lake house. We would be working on it all the time, and not much time to relax.


----------



## Ty27

Well we had to tow a truck home today... Atleast it was only a few miles from the house


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27;2146988 said:


> Well we had to tow a truck home today... Atleast it was only a few miles from the house


What happened to it?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27;2146988 said:


> Well we had to tow a truck home today... Atleast it was only a few miles from the house


That sucks. What happened?


----------



## Ty27

Well we replaced the battery cable on it because it started to do a click click then start symptom a few weeks ago. We thought the battery cable would fix it because the old one was broke off and the previous owner had duck tape rapped around it. So we get it on and drive it up to the local gas station to fill it up and we shut it off at the pump then started back up fine to move it over into a stall so we could go get a drink. Walk back out and it did the clicking again and finally wouldn't start. So we got a buddy at the gas station (thank god) to take us home and we got another truck and towed it home with a strap.


----------



## plowboy87

I had a problem like that with my 05 1500. Snowing like crazy, and go out to start click click click. Turned out to be the starter was bad.


----------



## Ty27

Yep had those situations in storms before. I think since we replaced the cable the starter got full power and finally burnt through the switch. Oh well atleast we got it home lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Took me forever to find this thread again for some reason! Anyway, do any of you local guys run wings on your plows? If so, anyone know who/where has the best price locally? Looking for the pro wings for my meyer, not the meyer brand.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Took me forever to find this thread again for some reason! Anyway, do any of you local guys run wings on your plows? If so, anyone know who/where has the best price locally? Looking for the pro wings for my meyer, not the meyer brand.


I would say American equipment or knapheide would have them. We don't run wings because driving around in the day our plows would be over 10' wide with them on..


----------



## plowboy87

JMH 
Did you get your plow all fixed up yet? Might look on Amazon for plow wings. I had them on my old Meyers, worth every penny.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> JMH
> Did you get your plow all fixed up yet? Might look on Amazon for plow wings. I had them on my old Meyers, worth every penny.


No I've pretty much used everyour excuse I can find not to work any more than I had to in the heat. Cooling down now, I'll starting fixing it up. Did you use the Meyer wings or just the Buyers? I have found some a few places online but the shipping is ridiculous, because everything is coming from up north. I may just figure out everything I need (need a bunch of other stuff too) and just pay the shipping and hope that in a bulk it will give me a discount. More places should do free shipping if you spend a set amount....


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> No I've pretty much used everyour excuse I can find not to work any more than I had to in the heat. Cooling down now, I'll starting fixing it up. Did you use the Meyer wings or just the Buyers? I have found some a few places online but the shipping is ridiculous, because everything is coming from up north. I may just figure out everything I need (need a bunch of other stuff too) and just pay the shipping and hope that in a bulk it will give me a discount. More places should do free shipping if you spend a set amount....


I used the buyers wings, I had that setup for 4 years before I upgraded to a 3/4 ton. I saw a set of wings on Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I used the buyers wings, I had that setup for 4 years before I upgraded to a 3/4 ton. I saw a set of wings on Amazon with free shipping.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Ty27

Anyone ever ran a mini ex? We tried a Takeuchi 240 out today and I like it a lot! We dug a 10 ft deep hole to fix a pond dam and then another hole to sink a trampoline. It had heat/ac, radio, whole 9 yards. It was awesome, but I don't wanna know the price on a new one.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Anyone ever ran a mini ex? We tried a Takeuchi 240 out today and I like it a lot! We dug a 10 ft deep hole to fix a pond dam and then another hole to sink a trampoline. It had heat/ac, radio, whole 9 yards. It was awesome, but I don't wanna know the price on a new one.


I dig graves with a e35 bobcat. Brand new last summer with a price tag of $50,000 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Anyone ever ran a mini ex? We tried a Takeuchi 240 out today and I like it a lot! We dug a 10 ft deep hole to fix a pond dam and then another hole to sink a trampoline. It had heat/ac, radio, whole 9 yards. It was awesome, but I don't wanna know the price on a new one.


Not one that nice. I've used the real small ones that you toe behind a truck to bury a horse. It was a little under powered, but it got the job done. Think the guy (my grandpas neighbor) said he only paid $5k for it. It was NOTHING like the one you used.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I dig graves with a e35 bobcat. Brand new last summer with a price tag of $50,000 with all the bells and whistles.


Yeah I knew they were expensive... Little too much lol


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Not one that nice. I've used the real small ones that you toe behind a truck to bury a horse. It was a little under powered, but it got the job done. Think the guy (my grandpas neighbor) said he only paid $5k for it. It was NOTHING like the one you used.


We put this one behind our Chevy 3/4 ton and it towed fine, probably would've been a little better with a dually.

I was looking at the specs earlier of this machine and it's only 35 hp! I was surprised for how much digging power it had and the weight.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ok guys, most of you know in the past I've only done sidewalks. This will be my first year plowing for myself. I had done it in the past, but for a company in their truck for around $20/hr. Anyway, I'm sitting here "watching tv", but more just lost in thought. I'm trying to remember an average of how many plowable snows we get, and how many saltings. I know with walks I'm out a lot and the guys in the lots are only salting, so I can't go by any of my numbers from the past other than it snowed x times during this storm, etc. I was wondering if you guys would mind sharing what your averages are for both plowing and salting.

On a side note, how many of you guys plow and salt with nice trucks vs older rusty trucks. I'm looking at buying, to me, the nicest truck I've even owned. This will be an every day driver, and what I pull up in to do bids, so I want it looking good. I'm a little terrified to put a salter in the back of it, because of rusting issues. In this area does just wasting it after each storm work for you guys in the newer trucks? I've also thought about getting a P.O.S. truck for winter, but with my limited budget (getting a newer truck either way) I'm worried about reliability. I would much rather spend my "winter money" on better equipment than an old beat up truck that will nickles and dime me.

Thanks guys


----------



## Ty27

JMH-
I can't remember exactly the avg for plowin and salting but I'd say plowing 7-10 times a season and salting 12-15 times...? Seems reasonable. (Sorry but it's been a long week for me, I broke my wrist and got a concussion earlier this week on Labor Day)

Rusted out vs newer trucks-
We have 2 decent trucks (newer) that we keep in good shape and one that is the mow crew truck/salt truck (2000 Chevy 3/4 ton). For starting out, a newer truck is probably the way I'd go, but I wouldn't get something that will cost so much per month that will kill you when it doesn't snow  maybe look for something newer but with a few more miles on it, (but still has life left). 

As far as keeping it clean-
We take each of our trucks and wash all of them atleast twice after each storm. First time for getting all salt off the plow and spreader, then second time for detailing the truck by itself. 

If u got more questions were all here


----------



## JMHConstruction

Thanks ty! Hope you're head and wrist start feeling better! Your numbers seem about right to what I was guessing. I was trying to figure off my numbers from the last few years in snow amounts, and the figuring how many times I might plow for that amount, if at all.

Salting will be completely new to me. I'm sure it will take a while for me to get the hang of everything. Also, have to sell the plow I bought for my current truck and get a new one and a spreader for the new truck. My plow is too old for the newer trucks.


----------



## Ty27

Thanks JMH! I am feeling ok.
Salting isn't very hard other than getting used to the buttons on which ever spreader you buy. Also as you do it a few times you'll get the hang of how to set it up (spinner speed, chain/auger speed). 

Are you going with auger or chain? I've heard a lot of bad about an auger because the salt/sand likes to bridge over it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I still have to do more research on the spreaders. The only thing I know for sure is I want electric. As much as I HATE the idea of buying something "twice" I think since I am buying a truck, plow, and salter, I'll have to save some money this year and get a tailgate spreader instead of a v box. I'm looking at the Buyers TGS07. From what I read it looks like it comes with a vibrator and auger fed, not gravity. I'll just shovel bulk from the bed (planning on building a box or something for salt) into the spreader. Still have to make the most expensive buy, which is the truck, so depending on the price/deal I get maybe I'll go ahead and just get the vbox


----------



## Ty27

That would be a good way to start out. As you get more accounts/money saved up a v box will be ideal. Also the less you have to finance is always better! 
Btw, there are a few nice plow trucks on Craigslist right now. I was just looking around to see what was out there.


----------



## plowboy87

Jmh, My averages are about the same as Ty27. If it were me, I would invest in a newer truck. I had a old beater and I was working on it all the time. Tgs07 spreader is a good unit. Buddy of mine has one with no problems. I run a tgs06 for the last 7 years and never had a problem with it. I wash it out after the storm, and ready for the next.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well because of my budget, and since I will still have to buy plow and spreader I'm looking in the 2006-2010 year range for trucks with 75-90k miles. Chevy seems to hold their value better, so it looks like I'll be getting a Ford... think I'm going to settle on an 08 f250 with 85k miles. Found an 08 f350 with 30k, but the Ford dealers has BS me around a little and it's raising red flags. I'll let them try to explain themselves if I get a chance to go back up there (been working late). If the price doesn't adjust for my inconvenience I'll walk.

Plowboy, does you tgs06 spread bulk without the auger, or do you just run bags through it? I may look into that one also if it does.


----------



## plowboy87

I spread bagged, much easier for me. If my salt is a little wet I keep the vibrator on the whole time and have no problem. It's gravity feed spreader, and I keep the bottom open about half way with very minimal spill out. If your looking at diesel fords, if I remember right some years the motors were crap. Just a heads up.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I spread bagged, much easier for me. If my salt is a little wet I keep the vibrator on the whole time and have no problem. It's gravity feed spreader, and I keep the bottom open about half way with very minimal spill out. If your looking at diesel fords, if I remember right some years the motors were crap. Just a heads up.


Thanks for the heads up. I've been reading up on every truck and motor pretty much every made. I should probably change careers at this point and be a car salesman lol.

I haven't been too impressed looking at the diesel ford's with anything except the 7.3. They stopped making those in 2002 (I think) and the ones with lower miles I'm afraid sat for long periods of time. I've heard that isn't good for them. I've know a few people who have had the 6.0 diesel and every one of them had to put over 10k into repairs before 100k miles, although after that they seemed to work great. The ones I'm looking at are the V10 gas. From what I've read they hold up a long time, some guys even running 400k+ miles on them with only regular maintenance, and they only loose about 1 mpg compared to the 5.4L V8.

Thought I may have found my chevy (I'd prefer gm) but the 2006 2500hd diesel WT w/ 77k miles is going for almost a $30k. That's a little over my budget, and the gas Fords I'm looking at are newer and have a ton more options. Plus the Fords seem to have a higher gvwr. I will admit I'm really tired of looking for a truck, only to realize unless I want an $800+ payment I'm SOL. A guy at a Chevy dealer even laughed in my face when I told him I have a $25k budget for a HD truck. It's getting old..


----------



## Ty27

Keep looking around, that salesman doesn't know anything. Our 2005 Chevy diesel we bought from a dealer in Springfield 3 years ago with 170,000 on it. Yes that's a lot of miles but the truck was in great condition(and still is). It seems like the farther south you go (in a truck search) the better condition and prices become. You may have to drive a little bit but for the right truck it's definitely worth it(like it was in our circumstance).

I think the fords have higher gvwr's than Chevys because of the solid front axle on fords compared to Chevys independent front suspension. Ford holds up better but Chevy is a lot easier to work on.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Chevy is a lot easier to work on.


That is the biggest thing holding me back from the V10 Ford. It's so tight in there I'm not sure how I'd get to anything.


----------



## Ty27

Yes they are tight, and in a storm you will eventually have to change something like a water pump or power steering pump or whatever, and the easiest thing to work on will equal more time out plowing and keeping customers happy. That is another thing to keep in mind, how hard is getting to emergency repairs while plowing. Trust me it's not if it will break, it's when will it break and sometimes things turn south in a hurry during storms.


----------



## plowboy87

Jmh I saw on Craigslist a 2014 Chevy crew cab with boss plow already on it for I think $32,000. 77k miles gas motor.


----------



## Ty27

I saw that truck as well, it looked nice! 32k with plow I don't think is bad and 77k miles is ok. 

There's also a 2014 4500 dodge cummins I oak grove on Craigslist for 29k I think, but doesn't come with plow or salt spreader. Jmh, how big of a truck are you looking for? Just a 3/4 ton I would assume?


----------



## plowboy87

My bad that 2014 Chevy truck has 61,300 miles on it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Yeah I'm looking for a 3/4-1 ton, doesn't really matter as long as it is SRW. Problem is I'm trying to keep my budget at or under $25k. I may have to bump it up to $30k, but I really don't want to. 

This will have to be under my name. I only switched to llc this year and the business couldn't get the loan. Because I made some STUPID mistakes in the beginning of my business my credit took a hit. I'm young and in the first few years of my company so, I really don't pay myself a huge salary (but also don't have many bills and am now out of debt, so I'm fine with what I bring home) so on paper for a personal vehicle loan I can't get much more than $25k. Well at least without an outrageous interest rate. 

I don't know if any of that made since, but it's been a learning curve for me. All good now though, and business is picking back up from the slow summer for whatever reason. Think I'm going to go with an f250 here in olathe with the v10 gas for $21k. It looks brand new (it's a 2008) and has a lot of luxuries that will be nice for my personal vehicle. Then I think next spring get another old half ton and pay cash to use to beat up with trash and crap for my main business. Hopefully by the time the newer truck starts to show winter taking its toll, I will be able to get something newer.

Sorry I kind of kept rambling. Was a long day, and then my wife wanted to go out to eat and then shopping for house stuff that we didn't need lol. Finally sat down for the first time today.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I also forgot to thank you guys for the heads up on the trucks on CL.


----------



## Ty27

Sounds like a good truck to get you started with winter work. Now it's time to decide on the plow! Haha


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Sounds like a good truck to get you started with winter work. Now it's time to decide on the plow! Haha


Yeah....:hammerhead:


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ended up with a 04 chevy 2500. It's a little older than I planned, but it's in great shape with extremely low miles. Price couldn't have been better, so I added a warranty and was able to keep the half ton. I'll let the sidewalk guys use that and I won't have to worry about running around while trying to plow. Plus the old meyer I gave will work, just have to find an old ez classic to fit the chevy.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Ended up with a 04 chevy 2500. It's a little older than I planned, but it's in great shape with extremely low miles. Price couldn't have been better, so I added a warranty and was able to keep the half ton. I'll let the sidewalk guys use that and I won't have to worry about running around while trying to plow. Plus the old meyer I gave will work, just have to find an old ez classic to fit the chevy.


Congrats on the truck. Are you going to sub this year? Or you have your own accounts already.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Congrats on the truck. Are you going to sub this year? Or you have your own accounts already.


Just sub this year. Need to get the hang of the plow again and actually keep records of everything unlike when I was just an employee doing it.


----------



## plowboy87

Yeah less stress for the first year.


----------



## Ty27

Sounds like a great truck JMH! Goodluck this year guys, we need some snow to hit this time


----------



## Ty27

Went to Coleman equipment in Independence today to check out the new Kubota loader. its very nice and smooth, with only 1 hour on the meter, haha


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Went to Coleman equipment in Independence today to check out the new Kubota loader. its very nice and smooth, with only 1 hour on the meter, haha


Nice. You looking to get one?


----------



## JMHConstruction

So I've been doing looking at plows. I don't seem much on CL and by the time I get the mount and crap for my truck it's close in price to a new one. So I went by Smitty's out here in olathe to check out the price of new ones. Around 4.5k for snowex 8.5' if I install it myself.

A few questions for you guys though. Should I consider the v? The scoop mode is all I really see the advantage of, and don't think I'd use the v much since our snows aren't too deep. Scoop would be handy, but on my budget I'm not sure if it's worth it. I really don't want to (if they even fit I haven't checked) drill a hole in a brand new plow for buyer wings, but I may do that.


----------



## Ty27

JMH- yes, we're going to pull the trigger this winter/next spring. It's not much of a want anymore more or less a need at this point. Our loader has been great but has a large amount of blow by coming out now. We also can't pick up a full pallet of block with our current skid steer (which is what we mostly do in the summer- paver patios and retaining walls) 

We have 2 BOSS v plows and one blizzard speedwing right now. Have also had numerous straight blades throughout the years. We have the v's for the scooping but also our roads around the house drift really bad on a bigger storm and most of the time we have to plow them to get to the highway. The two v plows alone reduced the time in half from when we ran straight blades. I also like the blizzard for large open parking lots.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> JMH- yes, we're going to pull the trigger this winter/next spring. It's not much of a want anymore more or less a need at this point. Our loader has been great but has a large amount of blow by coming out now. We also can't pick up a full pallet of block with our current skid steer (which is what we mostly do in the summer- paver patios and retaining walls)
> 
> We have 2 BOSS v plows and one blizzard speedwing right now. Have also had numerous straight blades throughout the years. We have the v's for the scooping but also our roads around the house drift really bad on a bigger storm and most of the time we have to plow them to get to the highway. The two v plows alone reduced the time in half from when we ran straight blades. I also like the blizzard for large open parking lots.


My biggest problem is non of this was in my budget for the year. I've had the worst year since I've started a few years back and I think most of it is from not having the marketing I should (including a website). This winter/next year I am completely rebuilding, rebranding, and starting over. Going to get into the 21st century lol. Anyway because of the bad year, I have the least funds as I've ever had since I first went on my own. I want to do this all now, before it's too late and it will hurt more than help. For every extra dollar I spend on a plow takes away from marketing.

The speedwing is $6k installed and v is 5.9k installed. The straight is 4.8k. It's not a huge difference, but I've never plowed for myself before and with the number I have estimated, I'll only bring in $7k plowing as a sub. Does that seem low? Anyhow, I figure it will at least pay for itself in a year, but if we have a bad winter I'm screwed. It's very possible I'm over thinking everything, but I try to think of every scenario.


----------



## JMHConstruction

By the way ty, do you work in johnson county? I don't get many, but I need a good guy to do our retaining walls and patios if I get them. It takes us too long, and I'd rather sub it out if you're interested. If not, not a big deal. If your interested pm me an average sqft and lnft price for both. Obviously prices will vary depending on the job.


----------



## Ty27

I have never really looked into subbing so I don't know what exact rates are out there. Maybe plowboy or Derek would know? But the benefit to subbbing for someone else is you don't have to mess with contracts or worry about getting paid, which create headaches from time to time 
I sent you a pm


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well I got another plow. Used Meyer c8.5. Hopefully will have time in a few weeks to hook it all up. Now just need to find a spreader for a short bed. Thinking about a tailgate, but it seems like a huge pain to keep loading it by hand. Anyone know someone selling one? Tailgate or v box. Preferably electric, I've heard a lot of problems with the gas.


----------



## plowboy87

Running a tailgate spreader isn't so bad. Mine holds ten bags or so, salt dogg tgs 06. There has been numerous times when I get done with my route, and need to pull the gooseneck. Less in 5 minutes I can have it pulled off and put away.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Running a tailgate spreader isn't so bad. Mine holds ten bags or so, salt dogg tgs 06. There has been numerous times when I get done with my route, and need to pull the gooseneck. Less in 5 minutes I can have it pulled off and put away.


Yeah, we had talked about the 07 that comes with the vibrator. I'm not sure if it much different from yours. I know they're a lot cheaper than a vbox. I worry about a couple things with the tailgate #1 is having to get out constantly (but I'm sure it's not as bad or as often as I think) #2 is I am only a subcontractor. I worry that it will turn off the company I work for to have to supply bag. Even with the vibrator I worry about how it will spread bulk. I can get a new tgs07 for less than most of the used beat up vboxes on CL though. I need to talk to a few dealers and see what they say. Do you know what the warranty is on the new saltdoggs?


----------



## Ty27

I would say contractors would want subs to have a vbox, but since it's your first year I would try and keep costs as low as possible. We have a boss v box (1998 model year) that still runs great for us. We're looking for another and it will probably be a stainless steel salt dogg. 
If you can, find out what size lots you will be doing then decide whether a vbox or tail gate is the best option.


----------



## JustJeff

If at all possible find a V-box that you can afford. You've been around here awhile. You know to buy bigger than you need at the moment. You'll grow into it. Me personally, I can't even imagine climbing out of my truck to load a tailgate spreader over and over throughout the night. And as you stated, how would you like it if you were the contractor and had to buy bagged sale for that one guy that can't handle bulk?


----------



## Ty27

Well we got the V-box fired up and ready to roll this weekend.. Anyone else getting their snow stuff ready?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Well we got the V-box fired up and ready to roll this weekend.. Anyone else getting their snow stuff ready?


Rebuilt my pump this weekend while I was bored. Well started too... it's all taken apart and just needs gaskets installed. Waiting for my crap for the new truck to come in. Need to find some sidewalk guys still, I think only 1 from last year is coming back. Everyone else either was fired or won't return my phone calls. Craigslist here I come...I'm sure I'll find great help there :hammerhead:


----------



## Ty27

Man that sucks, atleast it's still 75 here haha. Craigslist has great help...


----------



## vaughns

looking for bulk salt avarage cost per ton


----------



## Ty27

vaughns said:


> looking for bulk salt avarage cost per ton


You can get it from the salt mines in Salina kansas for around $75 a ton, minimum order of 25 tons (also delivered)


----------



## Ty27

Hey guys 
We have a sno-way 22D series 9ft plow for sale. Plow worked great the last time we used it. Needs new A-frame.
Also have sno-way mounts for Chevy and dodge trucks. 
$500.00 OBO
Pm me if interested, I can send pictures.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Start of November in the 70s... Hope this isn't a sign of what's to come. I need some snow this year!
lowred:


----------



## Ty27

We all need snow this year..from the predictions I've seen I'm hearing below normal temps and average snow? Maybe it will actually happen?


----------



## plowboy87

Well I pulled the trigger last week on a new vxt with wings. Sold my rt2. Will post some pics once I finish putting it together.


----------



## JMHConstruction

N


plowboy87 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger last week on a new vxt with wings. Sold my rt2. Will post some pics once I finish putting it together.


Thumbs Up Very nice.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger last week on a new vxt with wings. Sold my rt2. Will post some pics once I finish putting it together.


We love our vxt's, great plow and boss is a great company.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> We love our vxt's, great plow and boss is a great company.


I just hope I didn't jinks us in Kc. Jmh got a plow for this year, and now I got another one, probably won't have a snowflake.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I just hope I didn't jinks us in Kc. Jmh got a plow for this year, and now I got another one, probably won't have a snowflake.


Haha probably won't now...

I was looking at the AccuWeather extended forecast this morning, there were quite a few days in December and January with measurable snow. I hope their right


----------



## plowboy87

Ty, do you have any problems on overheating with your vxt?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Ty, do you have any problems on overheating with your vxt?


Not really, most of our lots are at most 15 minutes apart so there isn't much drive time between plowing. We also don't transport them all the way up, we go about 1/2-3/4 the way up with the blade in more of a straight position than the V position. Our blizzard speedwing has a wind/air scoop kind of thing on it which keeps that truck running fine.


----------



## Ty27

Is channel 5 and 9 doing their predictions tonight? I thought I read that somewhere


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'll have to check it out. I hadn't heard anything


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Not really, most of our lots are at most 15 minutes apart so there isn't much drive time between plowing. We also don't transport them all the way up, we go about 1/2-3/4 the way up with the blade in more of a straight position than the V position. Our blizzard speedwing has a wind/air scoop kind of thing on it which keeps that truck running fine.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks ty. I'll have to play with it some on the road to get my proper air flow. Thinking I might have to yank the wings off heading to the next property. Still need to put the last bit of bolts in and plow fluid.
> 
> I saw on channel 5 that the winter forecast comes out at 10 tonight.


----------



## Ty27

Plowboy- what truck are you running the new plow and wings on? Our 8'2" is on a 2500hd duramax and I was debating whether that truck can handle that much snow with wings on the plow.. especially in deep snows. The other plow will probably never get them since it's a 9 footer and would be hard to transport.


----------



## JMHConstruction

More freezing rain and ice....

Well I didn't buy a spreader, so you guys should have a great year spreading salt.

I'll take the 18" of snow though. Less than average, but I'll take it over 5"!


----------



## Ty27

So (drumroll please...............) channel 9 says 19-24" for here this winter:clapping:


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> So (drumroll please...............) channel 9 says 19-24" for here this winter:clapping:


Better than channel 5, but basically the same. hopefully it happens.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Plowboy- what truck are you running the new plow and wings on? Our 8'2" is on a 2500hd duramax and I was debating whether that truck can handle that much snow with wings on the plow.. especially in deep snows. The other plow will probably never get them since it's a 9 footer and would be hard to transport.


I'm running the new plow on my 05 2500hd duramax 
I'm thinking I shouldn't have any problem since I plow with the storm, but if it gets too deep I'll pull them off.


----------



## plowflowmaster

plowboy87 said:


> Ty, do you have any problems on overheating with your vxt?


We sell a product that can help you with overheating. Check us out at www.plowflowmaster.com Our product is very reliable and we show how it works with both straight and v-plows.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I'm running the new plow on my 05 2500hd duramax
> I'm thinking I shouldn't have any problem since I plow with the storm, but if it gets too deep I'll pull them off.


What did they cost? I assume you got it from American equip in kck?


----------



## plowboy87

Yes I got them at American, $710.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Just saw someone driving with their plow and spreader full of salt on state line. Did I miss something? Maybe their going north to the snow?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Just saw someone driving with their plow and spreader full of salt on state line. Did I miss something? Maybe their going north to the snow?


I haven't heard anything. 40's, 50's and 60's next week is all I've heard


----------



## plowboy87

I've seen a few trucks running around the last couple weeks. If we don't get snow before February we might have to go to another state to push.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I've seen a few trucks running around the last couple weeks. If we don't get snow before February we might have to go to another state to push.


Yeah I have seem a few plows. They were all the older ones that are a PITA to hook up. This was a newer Boss, but what got me was the overflowing pile of salt in the spreader. I had thought that maybe I missed something. Weather apps didn't say anything, but wasn't sure about local. Doesn't look like anything but rain on Tuesday.

I'm trying to stay positive about this year, but November has started off pretty warm....


----------



## Ty27

If it was below freezing out that storm up north would track down here I think.. some of it is clipping northwestern parts of Kansas and Nebraska. Pretty big storm,


----------



## plowboy87

I'm still not ready for snow yet. Have not touched spreader or snowblower yet. Plow still isn't 100% ready yet.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I'm still not ready for snow yet. Have not touched spreader or snowblower yet. Plow still isn't 100% ready yet.


We have everything ready other than the salt spreader's belt needs tightened up a bit. Every time we spread salt last year the chain wouldn't turn until I walked back there to turn the clutch shaft. I don't like getting out of the truck lol


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> We have everything ready other than the salt spreader's belt needs tightened up a bit. Every time we spread salt last year the chain wouldn't turn until I walked back there to turn the clutch shaft. I don't like getting out of the truck lol


lol I have to get out of the truck every once in a while just to stay awake on those long days/nights. Finished the wiring harness today, now need to get fluid in plow and bleed the system.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> lol I have to get out of the truck every once in a while just to stay awake on those long days/nights. Finished the wiring harness today, now need to get fluid in plow and bleed the system.


I also need to figure out why the blizzard plows' bright lights won't work. Something truck side but we haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I'm still not ready for snow yet. Have not touched spreader or snowblower yet. Plow still isn't 100% ready yet.


Same. Pump is in the shop


----------



## JMHConstruction

Haven't seen Derek on here in a while. I know he's been busy. Hopefully he's ready for snow. Last time I talked to him he was having more truck problems


----------



## plowboy87

Haven't talked to Derek either for a couple months now. Hopefully everything is going good for him.


----------



## Ty27

I haven't heard anything either. He posted his number on here I think


----------



## WolfertInc

Hello - I just spent thirty minutes looking through this thread to see what in the world snow pushers from KC talk about. You all sure do talk about some boring stuff, yet guys like me (and you) sure do find it interesting! Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself and letting you know I plan on staying active with this thread to help others out as well as potentially be a resource for others. I run three of my own trucks (2011 F250 Diesel, 2003 Chevy 2500HD, 2002 F150). I have two Boss straight blades and one V-blade. All have wings. I currently have contracts mostly in South KC but have a few properties near downtown and a few north of downtown. I'd be interested in subbing out a few of those northern properties if anyone is interested. As far as salt goes, I run two tailgate spreaders and one v-box. This will be my first year using a v-box. Anyone know of all of the locations that sells salt by the scoop? I've heard TruNorth does (however I've never gotten anyone to answer there phone there).


----------



## plowboy87

WolfertInc said:


> Hello - I just spent thirty minutes looking through this thread to see what in the world snow pushers from KC talk about. You all sure do talk about some boring stuff, yet guys like me (and you) sure do find it interesting! Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself and letting you know I plan on staying active with this thread to help others out as well as potentially be a resource for others. I run three of my own trucks (2011 F250 Diesel, 2003 Chevy 2500HD, 2002 F150). I have two Boss straight blades and one V-blade. All have wings. I currently have contracts mostly in South KC but have a few properties near downtown and a few north of downtown. I'd be interested in subbing out a few of those northern properties if anyone is interested. As far as salt goes, I run two tailgate spreaders and one v-box. This will be my first year using a v-box. Anyone know of all of the locations that sells salt by the scoop? I've heard TruNorth does (however I've never gotten anyone to answer there phone there).


Ha boring? That's what you have to expect since the last two winters have gave us didley squat. TruNorth doesn't answer, you pretty much just have to show up there. I don't know of any other place right now that sell salt by the scoop Ty might know of some places.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Martz Bros has a bunch on salt at different locations for their subcontractors. They might sell it also.


----------



## Ty27

WolfertInc said:


> Hello - I just spent thirty minutes looking through this thread to see what in the world snow pushers from KC talk about. You all sure do talk about some boring stuff, yet guys like me (and you) sure do find it interesting! Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself and letting you know I plan on staying active with this thread to help others out as well as potentially be a resource for others. I run three of my own trucks (2011 F250 Diesel, 2003 Chevy 2500HD, 2002 F150). I have two Boss straight blades and one V-blade. All have wings. I currently have contracts mostly in South KC but have a few properties near downtown and a few north of downtown. I'd be interested in subbing out a few of those northern properties if anyone is interested. As far as salt goes, I run two tailgate spreaders and one v-box. This will be my first year using a v-box. Anyone know of all of the locations that sells salt by the scoop? I've heard TruNorth does (however I've never gotten anyone to answer there phone there).


Welcome to the thread!

Lake view nursery in Lee's summit mo (formerly called Randy's nursery) will have salt this winter. Jeff and mark are good guys there. 
Maybe I'm mistaken, but do you do the CVS pharmacy on wornall road next to the Aldi's? I feel like I have seen the trucks you listed plowing there before.


----------



## WolfertInc

I spoke with Martz Bros yesterday about there salt. When asked if they would sell it, they quickly said no. 

Ty - I think you are mistaken. I don't push any CVS stores. 

Is any one interested in a property I have off N Oak Trafficway and about 70th? It's a property that will be serviced a lot. 1.5" trigger and zero tolerance for ice, so there will be pretreat and after push salt treatments. I may have one on Vivion road as well (both in Gladstone).


----------



## Ty27

WolfertInc said:


> I spoke with Martz Bros yesterday about there salt. When asked if they would sell it, they quickly said no.
> 
> Ty - I think you are mistaken. I don't push any CVS stores.
> 
> Is any one interested in a property I have off N Oak Trafficway and about 70th? It's a property that will be serviced a lot. 1.5" trigger and zero tolerance for ice, so there will be pretreat and after push salt treatments. I may have one on Vivion road as well (both in Gladstone).


I figured I was.

We have a few stores up there but we are booked solid for this winter. I don't want to get spread out to thin with too many lots and not enough equipment. It needs to snow before we grow the snow business haha


----------



## plowboy87

Is any one interested in a property I have off N Oak Trafficway and about 70th? It's a property that will be serviced a lot. 1.5" trigger and zero tolerance for ice said:


> I have one on 72nd and north oak, but unfortunately it's not a priority, so I don't do it until last. And I don't have anything else up that direction. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## plowboy87

Well we might have some action first few days of December.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well we might have some action first few days of December.


I saw that last night, saying 1-3 that Saturday night. Hope it's below 32


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I saw that last night, saying 1-3 that Saturday night. Hope it's below 32


 That would be a nice little storm, for the first one of the season. Don't think I would want a blizzard for the first one of the season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well my used plow has just cost me as much as a new one, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Well my used plow has just cost me as much as a new one, I'll take what I can get.


We're at that point too with our bobcat. It's costing us as much every month as a payment on a new one if not more. If it rains tomorrow we might go pull the trigger finally. It's getting to that point I think.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hindsight's 20/20, but if I had know I'd be even close to this I would have sold what I had and gone new.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Hindsight's 20/20, but if I had know I'd be even close to this I would have sold what I had and gone new.


For no more than what we paid for the 763 it has made a ton of money. If we can get 20 years out of a new machine like we did this one it's worth it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> For no more than what we paid for the 763 it has made a ton of money. If we can get 20 years out of a new machine like we did this one it's worth it.


20 years, yeah I'd say! Do you guys use it for snow also?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> 20 years, yeah I'd say! Do you guys use it for snow also?


We used it to load salt at the shop. Since the new one will be enclosed cab with a/c etc, I think we'll buy a boss pusher for it and I'll be in it


----------



## plowboy87

Happy Thanksgiving fellas. Hope next week we start to get a little more action. Couple storms showing up.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas. Hope next week we start to get a little more action. Couple storms showing up.


You too!

I'm worried about ground temps being too high, but I'll take it if it shows!


----------



## plowboy87

Yeah ground temps are high but, depends on how hard it comes down. Did you get your pump back?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas. Hope next week we start to get a little more action. Couple storms showing up.


Thanks plowboy, you too! The weather channel has 3 storms of 1-3" two weeks away. The lows at night are around 29-32 but during the day is around 40. It needs to drop..


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Yeah ground temps are high but, depends on how hard it comes down. Did you get your pump back?


Yeah, had to get a new pressure pump and motor. For an extra $50 or something I just upgraded to the bigger e57 motor over the e47.

Anyone watch Lezak's winter forecast last night? Not what I wanted to hear at all. I can't handle another bad winter....
On the plus side he only said LRC 3 times. It's usually almost 10 or more. lol For whatever reason it really bugs me how much he brags about it.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah, had to get a new pressure pump and motor. For an extra $50 or something I just upgraded to the bigger e57 motor over the e47.
> 
> Anyone watch Lezak's winter forecast last night? Not what I wanted to hear at all. I can't handle another bad winter....
> On the plus side he only said LRC 3 times. It's usually almost 10 or more. lol For whatever reason it really bugs me how much he brags about it.


I watched it as well. Everyone else is saying around 18-24". I think he has low confidence because of the past two seasons. They don't really know..


----------



## plowboy87

Good you got everything back jmh. 

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we get more than 5" this season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we get more than 5" this season.


Yes, that would be nice. I'm hoping to get the plow paid for and enough for a spreader for next year. And hopefully the sidewalk crew will make enough to pay my small winter overhead.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Any of you guys run those short v box spreaders for short beds? Any recommendations?

I was thinking the poly ones with electric motors. Smitty's is right down the road and they sell snowex so I'll probably go that route. Read too many bad reviews on the saltdoggs and it seems like those are what EVERYOME is trying to get rid of on Craigslist.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Any of you guys run those short v box spreaders for short beds? Any recommendations?
> 
> I was thinking the poly ones with electric motors. Smitty's is right down the road and they sell snowex so I'll probably go that route. Read too many bad reviews on the saltdoggs and it seems like those are what EVERYOME is trying to get rid of on Craigslist.


We have a friend/sub that runs a v box in a double cab shortbed chevy. I'm not sure what brand it is. I don't think he has used it yet. How big are your lots jmh? I know the short bed spreaders are pretty small.

Boss's VBX series spreaders might fit into a short bed as well. I've heard good reviews about them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> We have a friend/sub that runs a v box in a double cab shortbed chevy. I'm not sure what brand it is. I don't think he has used it yet. How big are your lots jmh? I know the short bed spreaders are pretty small.
> 
> Boss's VBX series spreaders might fit into a short bed as well. I've heard good reviews about them.


Well I'm just a sub, so lots could be any size. Pretty upset with the BS the company I'm working for has given me. Low pay, shortened my sidewalk crew route to one "large" place and only paying a couple hundred to shovel and salt (luckily it's zero tolerance, so I just told my guys to do it as quick as they can and keep hitting as many times as they can), and my plow "route" consists of 2 warehouses (same places my sidewalk crew is at) that are connected and already have 2 loaders and 2 bobcats dedicated that I have to split depending on percentage completed.

Sorry rant's over. Next year I'd like to get a few of my own places. I'd have to figure out how to get my foot in the door doing commercial, but I figure it can't be too different than dealing with residential. I'm just terrified (just like when I left my full time job) I won't be able to fill a route and be screwed for the season.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Well I'm just a sub, so lots could be any size. Pretty upset with the BS the company I'm working for has given me. Low pay, shortened my sidewalk crew route to one "large" place and only paying a couple hundred to shovel and salt (luckily it's zero tolerance, so I just told my guys to do it as quick as they can and keep hitting as many times as they can), and my plow "route" consists of 2 warehouses (same places my sidewalk crew is at) that are connected and already have 2 loaders and 2 bobcats dedicated that I have to split depending on percentage completed.
> 
> Sorry rant's over. Next year I'd like to get a few of my own places. I'd have to figure out how to get my foot in the door doing commercial, but I figure it can't be too different than dealing with residential. I'm just terrified (just like when I left my full time job) I won't be able to fill a route and be screwed for the season.


That's a bummer, have you thought about subbing for another company? I've had two companies call last week to do a couple routes, one in leawood and one in grandview.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> That's a bummer, have you thought about subbing for another company? I've had two companies call last week to do a couple routes, one in leawood and one in grandview.


Haven't been able to get ahold of anyone who needed just a plow. I was just going to ride it out and see if anyone needed help while it was snowing.


----------



## plowboy87

Well got her all done


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Well got her all done
> 
> View attachment 167888


Very nice! Now it just need to see some snow. Looks like they're slowing taking it out of the forecast


----------



## plowboy87

Thanks. Naturally they start back peddling snow chances. I hoping for some more freezes before we get snow.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well got her all done
> 
> View attachment 167888


That looks sharp..

It seems like the weather channel keeps pushing back snow chances.


----------



## plowboy87

Thanks ty. Well maybe we should go back to not talking about a storm until a few hours before.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Thanks ty. Well maybe we should go back to not talking about a storm until a few hours before.


Seems like that worked good last winter lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Do you guys do mainly commercial? I'm curious what the residential market is in the area. I might hang some door hangers and try to fill some gaps that my crappy route has.

Or with a ton of luck give the contractor the middle finger and only do my stuff, would only take about 15-20 (if that)houses to match the money.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you guys do mainly commercial? I'm curious what the residential market is in the area. I might hang some door hangers and try to fill some gaps that my crappy route has.
> 
> Or with a ton of luck give the contractor the middle finger and only do my stuff, would only take about 15-20 (if that)houses to match the money.


We only do commercial, the only time we ever touch a driveway is for a neighbor during a deep snow. Im my opinion, parking lots are easier and better to do (if you can get your own contracts). There is more money in doing parking lots and in most cases easier to plow. But for your first couple years driveways may not be a bad option to get into the industry more.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> We only do commercial, the only time we ever touch a driveway is for a neighbor during a deep snow. Im my opinion, parking lots are easier and better to do (if you can get your own contracts). There is more money in doing parking lots and in most cases easier to plow. But for your first couple years driveways may not be a bad option to get into the industry more.


I 100% agree, but I'm a little late to the game for commercial this year. I used to do some driveways when it was just me and a blower, but they were not close to eachother. Was just curious what you guys did. I don't see our area, especially after last year having a large residential market for snow removal, and the ones that use it I'm sure are taken.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I 100% agree, but I'm a little late to the game for commercial this year. I used to do some driveways when it was just me and a blower, but they were not close to eachother. Was just curious what you guys did. I don't see our area, especially after last year having a large residential market for snow removal, and the ones that use it I'm sure are taken.


Yeah this year is probably a little late for commercial. We get our contracts in line around September/early October in case we get another "October surprise" or snow in November.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you guys do mainly commercial? I'm curious what the residential market is in the area. I might hang some door hangers and try to fill some gaps that my crappy route has.
> 
> Or with a ton of luck give the contractor the middle finger and only do my stuff, would only take about 15-20 (if that)houses to match the money.


I'm only commercial. To big of a pain for me to do driveways, back dragging doesn't always scrape it clean. (If you haven't already) I would call snowmen, city wide, signature lawn and landscape, Hermes landscaping for sub work and others. Or you can try home advisor, you can get set up for driveways and commercial properties.


----------



## Ty27

We have a few friends that sub for snowmen and really like working for them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> We have a few friends that sub for snowmen and really like working for them.


I haven't called them, but I was trying to avoid the large companies. The company I am working with is probably one of the bigger 3 in the area and other than the pay being on time I wasn't super impressed. Their sidewalks are zero tolerance, so even a dusting we were out. Less pay, but more work. This year though they took away my bigger account because I have 1 less person and basically screwed me out of a plow route.

Maybe I'm asking too much. How much would you guys charge for 18,400sqft of sidewalk? I'm getting basically $100 to shovel and $100 to salt. Now I'm a sub, and who knows how much their making off it also, but I just feel like I'm really getting ripped off this year.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I haven't called them, but I was trying to avoid the large companies. The company I am working with is probably one of the bigger 3 in the area and other than the pay being on time I wasn't super impressed. Their sidewalks are zero tolerance, so even a dusting we were out. Less pay, but more work. This year though they took away my bigger account because I have 1 less person and basically screwed me out of a plow route.
> 
> Maybe I'm asking too much. How much would you guys charge for 18,400sqft of sidewalk? I'm getting basically $100 to shovel and $100 to salt. Now I'm a sub, and who knows how much their making off it also, but I just feel like I'm really getting ripped off this year.


Too me that seems like a lot of sidewalk for 200 dollars shovel and ice melt. Most of the stores we do don't have us do the sidewalks, so I don't know what a good rate would be for that much s/q of sidewalks.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Before the original owner of a company in kck sold to another man (who won't call me back or answer emails) I would make $1k or more a storm, now with this company it's less than $500


----------



## plowboy87

Wow jmh. Might be time to find another company to sub for. Especially with your added expenses this season with the plow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Wow jmh. Might be time to find another company to sub for. Especially with your added expenses this season with the plow.


Yes it is. I should have done it sooner, but because of their zero tolerance sidewalks and 1" trigger plow routes I thought it would be OK. But what this company does (I don't want to name names while I'm still working for them) is wait until mid/late November to actually give you a route and prices, so it's too late to find someone else. The only company I could get to call me back or answer only pays $65/hr for plows (no matter equipment or efficiency) and only pays $15/hr per person for sidewalks. I pay my guys better....

As far as hourly the company I'm working with isn't terrible for sidewalks, but with 3-4 guys this year we will have those lots done quick and I already told my guys I pay 4 hours minimum. I guess maybe I'll just call out 2 guys and see how it goes. Ride out this year and never look back.


----------



## Ty27

I hope you can find a better company or get your own contracts for next year JMH...

Well we got the Christmas tree up and all the decorations out today. Now we just need some snow on the ground to complete the scene.. looks like we might get some next weekend?


----------



## plowboy87

My wife had all our stuff out about a week ago. i swear I see a new decoration every couple days. 

Hopefully next weekend will be the winner. I got the tax bill yesterday and need some snow money.


----------



## Ty27

We got a lot of winter yet but an early start would be nice. Our salt should be here sometime this week


----------



## plowboy87

How many times do you have to load your salter on your route? Or do you have multiple salters?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> How many times do you have to load your salter on your route? Or do you have multiple salters?


We have one right now but are looking to get a second to put in our dump truck and/or in the other 2 door truck. We go out twice to salt and it is 4 scoops per trip. Might have to go out a third time per storm this winter as we've added more lots..


----------



## plowboy87

Well that's not bad. More lots more money!!! Got a call today to bid a church. Going to look at it tomorrow and see how much of a pain in the rear it's going to be.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well that's not bad. More lots more money!!! Got a call today to bid a church. Going to look at it tomorrow and see how much of a pain in the rear it's going to be.


We used to do a few churches, it kind of ended up as a pain. They would call to tell you if it needed plowed or not, or only needed it on Sunday and or Wednesday nights.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> We used to do a few churches, it kind of ended up as a pain. They would call to tell you if it needed plowed or not, or only needed it on Sunday and or Wednesday nights.


That's what I figured. At least the one I'm looking at tomorrow is wide open and no curbs. We will see what they are willing to pay.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> That's what I figured. At least the one I'm looking at tomorrow is wide open and no curbs. We will see what they are willing to pay.


If it's close to other lots then it's not bad to get it..

So Gary amble (from kctv5) said on Facebook the models are saying 2-10" for this weekend? Then one with no snow? 10" would be a heck of a storm for the first snow..


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> So Gary amble (from kctv5) said on Facebook the models are saying 2-10" for this weekend? Then one with no snow? 10" would be a heck of a storm for the first snow..


Ha, can you think how crazy the roads will be if we get 10" for our first snowfall!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Ha, can you think how crazy the roads will be if we get 10" for our first snowfall!


I would hope MODOT would just issue a travel ban lol.. make it easy on us


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Ha, can you think how crazy the roads will be if we get 10" for our first snowfall!


If we had ten inches for our first snow, the city would be a nightmare. Not to mention it would probably be like pushing concrete.


----------



## plowboy87

I also heard around the 8th to 10th could have a big storm.


----------



## Ty27

We haven't even been in deep snow with the newer plows yet, I won't know how to act with a plow that won't ride up over the snow like the old snoways did


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I also heard around the 8th to 10th could have a big storm.


I saw that on the weather channel app, they had 1-3" for a day and then another 1-3" the next morning.. it's way to far out though


----------



## Ty27

Well we got all the plows hooked up tonight and will get the spreader running tomorrow night. Also got 30 tons of salt trucked in yesterday.. I hope we actually use it this winter lol

Ive heard as much as 5-8" and as low as 1" for this coming up week, what have you guys heard??


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Well we got all the plows hooked up tonight and will get the spreader running tomorrow night. Also got 30 tons of salt trucked in yesterday.. I hope we actually use it this winter lol
> 
> Ive heard as much as 5-8" and as low as 1" for this coming up week, what have you guys heard??


I'm just going to hope we get at least 1" (my trigger) if we get more, even better. Getting another pump for my plow tomorrow hopefully, unless the guy sold it from under me. I keep dumping money into mine, I'll just use it as a back up.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm just going to hope we get at least 1" (my trigger) if we get more, even better. Getting another pump for my plow tomorrow hopefully, unless the guy sold it from under me. I keep dumping money into mine, I'll just use it as a back up.


Yeah we're at 1" triggers as well but the more the merrier. Hope you can get a pump soon


----------



## plowboy87

Well Wednesday sounds like a crap shoot. Guess look out the window and see what it's doing. 
Nice fleet pic in your signature ty. 
Jmh now i guess it's your turn.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well Wednesday sounds like a crap shoot. Guess look out the window and see what it's doing.
> Nice fleet pic in your signature ty.
> Jmh now i guess it's your turn.


Thanks..
Sounds like their backing out of it now, still a 1-3" for now


----------



## JMHConstruction

Too far out. they're lucky to get it right when it the radar shows it 10 miles away.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Too far out. they're lucky to get it right when it the radar shows it 10 miles away.


That sums it up right there lol


----------



## plowboy87

Well first snow forecast for Wednesday is a dusting to two inches.


----------



## Ty27

I read lezaks blog earlier and he said the farther south the more snow with a 1-4" swath from i70 down south


----------



## plowboy87

Yeah I read that today too. Sounds like it also will be a wind blown event. Suppose to start late morning Wednesday, that will be great with the first snow of the season, everything getting packed down on the lots, and then temps tank to the low teens.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Yeah I read that today too. Sounds like it also will be a wind blown event. Suppose to start late morning Wednesday, that will be great with the first snow of the season, everything getting packed down on the lots, and then temps tank to the low teens.


Yeah it'll be fun for sure, everyone forgetting how to drive and they'll all have to go the 15 grocery stores we do to get their milk and bread. Probably just do drive lanes til things clear out Wednesday night, I'm not looking forward to 12* though lol


----------



## plowboy87

Wow channel 5 this evening showed 1.7 inches for kc. And lezak is saying 1/2 at best, for Wednesday. Guess we will see who is right.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Any of you guys have or know someone who is selling a meyer pump for the old ez classic meyer plow? Beyond frustrated and stressed the hell out. Was going to get a rebuilt one after the first storm and have a backup, but the one I have isn't working...


----------



## plowboy87

There is a guy in independence that sells pumps. He has an add posted yesterday on Craigslist for a Meyer plow for sale $2500. Might call and see what else he has. I spoke with Derek a couple weeks ago and I think he said he runs Meyers. He said with the new plowsite setup he couldn't get on here from his phone so you might call him and see if he has any suggestions.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> There is a guy in independence that sells pumps. He has an add posted yesterday on Craigslist for a Meyer plow for sale $2500. Might call and see what else he has. I spoke with Derek a couple weeks ago and I think he said he runs Meyers. He said with the new plowsite setup he couldn't get on here from his phone so you might call him and see if he has any suggestions.


Saw that post actually. I'll give him a call in the morning. I also send Derek a text. I've had nothing but problems with this thing. Was supposed to get one Saturday but the guy sold it before I could get up there. Lots of guys on here have offered to help, but I need something now... Dropped my pump off again at the local dealer, but they had 4 pumps already sitting on the floor. Maybe these are all signs that I'm not supposed to plow.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Saw that post actually. I'll give him a call in the morning. I also send Derek a text. I've had nothing but problems with this thing. Was supposed to get one Saturday but the guy sold it before I could get up there. Lots of guys on here have offered to help, but I need something now... Dropped my pump off again at the local dealer, but they had 4 pumps already sitting on the floor. Maybe these are all signs that I'm not supposed to plow.


Yeah I read your post on the Meyer thread. Might take up the offer from wow removal services. Use his until yours gets fixed. Columbia is a couple hours away.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Saw that post actually. I'll give him a call in the morning. I also send Derek a text. I've had nothing but problems with this thing. Was supposed to get one Saturday but the guy sold it before I could get up there. Lots of guys on here have offered to help, but I need something now... Dropped my pump off again at the local dealer, but they had 4 pumps already sitting on the floor. Maybe these are all signs that I'm not supposed to plow.


Hope you get it figured out JMH, if we had an extra plow or truck I'd try to help you out. Looks like you may not need to worry that much for this storm, it's pittering out as usual..


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Hope you get it figured out JMH, if we had an extra plow or truck I'd try to help you out. Looks like you may not need to worry that much for this storm, it's pittering out as usual..


Yeah, I figure if I get this damn plow in order, it won't snow. If I don't however, we will get a foot.

Plowboy, I talked to the guy in Independence, he said he has e60 pumpsThumbs Up, but he won't get back to me on prices. I'll give him another shout in the morning


----------



## JMHConstruction

JMHConstruction said:


> Plowboy, I talked to the guy in Independence, he said he has e60 pumpsThumbs Up, but he won't get back to me on prices. I'll give him another shout in the morning


He's got back to me. Good deal if everything works as it should. Thanks for suggesting that! Do you know the guy personally?


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> He's got back to me. Good deal if everything works as it should. Thanks for suggesting that! Do you know the guy personally?


I don't know him personally, But i used to have Meyers plows in the past and blew a seal on the Christmas blizzard and called him and he had the seal I needed. I hope that works out for you.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I guess I'm SOL if it snows. Can't get the guy to return phone calls. It doesn't sound like it's going to do much anyway. I have a back up everything, except the 1 thing I need...

Have a friend of a friend on call if I need him.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I guess I'm SOL if it snows. Can't get the guy to return phone calls. It doesn't sound like it's going to do much anyway. I have a back up everything, except the 1 thing I need...
> 
> Have a friend of a friend on call if I need him.


Oh that sucks. Wish I could help you out but, I don't have a spare truck and very rarely plow on the Kansas side.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Oh that sucks. Wish I could help you out but, I don't have a spare truck and very rarely plow on the Kansas side.


Well he finally called later last night. And we talked for a bit. He said he doesn't even know if the pumps work, he just got them. Long story short, if I need one today I'll give him a call and get one. If it doesn't snow enough today I'm going to let him rebuild it is think, for a little extra.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Well he finally called later last night. And we talked for a bit. He said he doesn't even know if the pumps work, he just got them. Long story short, if I need one today I'll give him a call and get one. If it doesn't snow enough today I'm going to let him rebuild it is think, for a little extra.


Well I'm glad things are starting to work out for you so you can finally get some relief. Just need some snow to fly to recover some expenses.


----------



## plowboy87

Well it's coming down at a pretty good clip In independence at the moment


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone out?


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone out?


 Have not got any calls yet, probably wait a little longer and then go do lot checks.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Have not got any calls yet, probably wait a little longer and then go do lot checks.


Here in Olathe everything is just basically wet. They did have us do ice treatment on the walks.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone out?


We're planning on heading out tonight, hearing everything might flash freeze with the water


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> We're planning on heading out tonight, hearing everything might flash freeze with the water


Yeah my driveway is iced up already. I'm headed out in a couple hours. Hearing about a lot of wrecks.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Yeah my driveway is iced up already. I'm headed out in a couple hours. Hearing about a lot of wrecks.


50 highway and I-49 was shut down for a little bit, were out now and looks like everything has evaporated


----------



## WolfertInc

I treated a few of my properties upon their request around 4pm today in Kansas City and Overland Park. It wasn't icy when I treated them, but by the time I got to the last property at 6pm the asphalt was getting a little slippery. I think I'm in for the night, but I have three pawn shops that I service that are zero tolerance for ice, but I can't service them until there is actually ice. Let me know if ice is forming out there. One is in Olathe and the other two are in Gladstone.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> 50 highway and I-49 was shut down for a little bit, were out now and looks like everything has evaporated


Same here heading back home now.


----------



## WolfertInc

I am looking to find a subcontractor for a property I manage off 291 highway and NE Scruggs Rd in Lee's Summit. With a truck and blade it should take about 30-40 min. Pay is $100 for 2-6". Additional $50 for each 2" increment beyond 6". Salt applications is $90. I am looking for someone who isn't already maxed out on their route, has reliable equipment and has a general liability policy and can list my company as additional insured. Payment within 7 days of storm, often sooner. Hoping to have someone lined up in the next few days. Let me know.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Too far for me sorry.


----------



## plowboy87

WolfertInc said:


> I am looking to find a subcontractor for a property I manage off 291 highway and NE Scruggs Rd in Lee's Summit. With a truck and blade it should take about 30-40 min. Pay is $100 for 2-6". Additional $50 for each 2" increment beyond 6". Salt applications is $90. I am looking for someone who isn't already maxed out on their route, has reliable equipment and has a general liability policy and can list my company as additional insured. Payment within 7 days of storm, often sooner. Hoping to have someone lined up in the next few days. Let me know.


I have an account about a mile away from there. I'll pm you.


----------



## plowboy87

I can't figure out the pm thing. Just give me a call wolfertinc 816 673-0503


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I can't figure out the pm thing. Just give me a call wolfertinc 816 673-0503


Click the name, then click "start a conversation"


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Click the name, then click "start a conversation"


Thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction

Weather Channel says 1-3" on Saturday. I haven't had time to watch the news. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Weather Channel says 1-3" on Saturday. I haven't had time to watch the news. Anyone heard anything?


I heard about the same amount of snow but, could be higher totals come Friday. Either way they are saying Saturday night will be low single digits. And a high of 15 Sunday.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Weather Channel says 1-3" on Saturday. I haven't had time to watch the news. Anyone heard anything?


I've heard wintry mix changing to all snow Saturday AM. There is a website called Pivotal weather that I like to look at, they publish computer models and snow depth charts, They have 4-6" here Saturday. It'll probably change, but it sounds like the cold is a for sure thing


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I've heard wintry mix changing to all snow Saturday AM. There is a website called Pivotal weather that I like to look at, they publish computer models and snow depth charts, They have 4-6" here Saturday. It'll probably change, but it sounds like the cold is a for sure thing


I noticed -11 Sunday morning on the gfs model. We have not been that cold in a long time.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I noticed -11 Sunday morning on the gfs model. We have not been that cold in a long time.


Yeah and the high is only 15*F, anything that falls will freeze or stick this time


----------



## ohchit

Ty27 said:


> Yeah and the high is only 15*F, anything that falls will freeze or stick this time


Quit talking about it. Tyrone


----------



## Ty27

ohchit said:


> Quit talking about it. Tyrone


I saw that text lol heard you don't want a v plow?


----------



## ohchit

Ty27 said:


> I saw that text lol heard you don't want a v plow?


Nope give me a straight blade anyday and i will move more snow with it.


----------



## Ty27

ohchit said:


> Nope give me a straight blade anyday and i will move more snow with it.


How about a blizzard speed wing? The snow way is long gone


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> How about a blizzard speed wing? The snow way is long gone


Well if you're just giving them away


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Well if you're just giving them away


There is a nice one on Craigslist for around 4-5k... none of our plows are for sale:laugh:


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> There is a nice one on Craigslist for around 4-5k... none of our plows are for sale:laugh:


Oh that's about what I'm at with my crappy used straight blade..Maybe they'll take a trade:laugh:


----------



## plowboy87

Wow gfs came out with 5-8". It will be interesting to see come Saturday.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Wow gfs came out with 5-8". It will be interesting to see come Saturday.


NWS says 2-4", Kctv 5 on Facebook had 2-4" with isolated 5-6", I think it's a bit stronger than what they thought


----------



## JMHConstruction

I just hope it does something! 

Anyone put salt down today? I hit the sidewalks, but I don't feel it was needed. I'll take the quick buck though.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I just hope it does something!
> 
> Anyone put salt down today? I hit the sidewalks, but I don't feel it was needed. I'll take the quick buck though.


Have not put any salt down yet. Truck is loaded with salt but, plow still in garage. I'll put it on when I start seeing flakes.


----------



## plowboy87

Well as soon as I posted my previous comment i get a text for salt.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well as soon as I posted my previous comment i get a text for salt.


Is it getting slick out?


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Is it getting slick out?


Not in independence. One of my customers want to pre-treatment tonight


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Not in independence. One of my customers want to pre-treatment tonight


Oh gotcha, think we'll do that tomorrow AM, it's gonna pack down


----------



## JMHConstruction

My steps were a bit slick, just letting everyone know. I don't treat them so I know what bare concrete is like. My wife hates it lol.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> My steps were a bit slick, just letting everyone know. I don't treat them so I know what bare concrete is like. My wife hates it lol.


We're gonna head out after the 10 o'clock news for pretreat/ice and then get some sleep. Seems like tomorrow night will be fun but cold..


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> We're gonna head out after the 10 o'clock news for pretreat/ice and then get some sleep. Seems like tomorrow night will be fun but cold..


Everyone stay safe out there!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Everyone stay safe out there!


Did you get your plow issues resolved ok?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Did you get your plow issues resolved ok?


Lol....I still have a few hours right? LOOOONNNGGG story short. Both my pumps are f*****. My original is waiting on parts and the one I bought I though just needed a coil (wouldnt turn, shouldn't have bought but was stressed and sure I'd fix it) well apparently was the angle block. I gave it to my dealer for a core credit for my other one today. Well I found what I believe is the only pump for sale within over a 150 mile radius. Thought I was meeting with the guy tonight, but he never called after he was done hooking up his stuff. I can't reach him either. Unless I can get ahold of him in the morning, I'm SOL. Have someone to cover my route, but still sucks, thought I found someone...


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Lol....I still have a few hours right? LOOOONNNGGG story short. Both my pumps are f*****. My original is waiting on parts and the one I bought I though just needed a coil (wouldnt turn, shouldn't have bought but was stressed and sure I'd fix it) well apparently was the angle block. I gave it to my dealer for a core credit for my other one today. Well I found what I believe is the only pump for sale within over a 150 mile radius. Thought I was meeting with the guy tonight, but he never called after he was done hooking up his stuff. I can't reach him either. Unless I can get ahold of him in the morning, I'm SOL. Have someone to cover my route, but still sucks, thought I found someone...


Jeez man hope your luck turns around. At least you have connections with people, that's a good thing


----------



## plowboy87

Well out salting, concrete is iced up and now asphalt is starting to glaze. Going to be a fun weekend. Be safe fellas.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Jeez man hope your luck turns around. At least you have connections with people, that's a good thing


My "connection" is flaky at best... if people selling things actually wanted to make a sale I'd be good. 3 people yesterday were supposed to call me and after repeated phone calls I gave up. I was supposed to meet 2 guys last night, but both blew me off. Such is life, right? I'll get through it. Just a little hiccup. It does suck that it looks like I'll be sitting out the first decent snow in a while.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hope everyone is staying safe, those roads are something else. I'm going to get about an hour nap before getting ready for round 2. Take it easy, talk to you guys when it's over.Thumbs Up


----------



## Ty27

Stay safe guys, we're out putting down the second round of salt before plowing this afternoon.


----------



## plowboy87

Burned threw two pallets of salt. Got the third one loaded and ready to go. Now just the waiting game.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Burned threw two pallets of salt. Got the third one loaded and ready to go. Now just the waiting game.


Seems like the snow is stalling, I hope it gets here before it fiddles out.


----------



## plowboy87

Well is everybody still in one piece after the weekend?


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Well is everybody still in one piece after the weekend?


You talk to derek? Everything is good, but he spun out went backwards down the hill into a ditch. He's had worse luck than me. Hope next year is better for everyone!

Hope he doesn't mind me sharing him business..


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> You talk to derek? Everything is good, but he spun out went backwards down the hill into a ditch. He's had worse luck than me. Hope next year is better for everyone!
> 
> Hope he doesn't mind me sharing him business..


Oh no!! I have not talked to him lately, hope he is doing alright. The ice was the worst I've seen in a while. I lost track of the number of cars wrecked.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Oh no!! I have not talked to him lately, hope he is doing alright. The ice was the worst I've seen in a while. I lost track of the number of cars wrecked.


Yeah he sent me some pictures. Looked worse than it was I guess.

Yeah I don't think I stopped once on my way to and from salting the walks at 4:30. Just was able to slow down enough to not hit anyone. Took me 3 attempts to turn down my street...was less than pleased at the time..


----------



## JMHConstruction

What's your absolute minimum to do a property? I was asked to bid a place that the guy owns 200 lnft of sidewalk and literally 17 parking spaces in a row. No drive lanes or anything. I just figured $100 for everything.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'll be in and out in 15 minutes including walks


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well is everybody still in one piece after the weekend?


We went out Friday night(started at 8pm, got home at about 4am) woke up to a phone call around 8 from a customer asking for more salt, got back home around 2 or 3 Saturday afternoon. Caught some more sleep then headed out at 9pm to plow and got home at 7 Sunday morning. Overall everything went real smooth other than one of our drivers wouldn't call us back for some reason. This is why we have back up drivers lined up..

I hope Derek is all right, sounds like he is. I think everyone got a winter driving reality check after this past weekend.

Christmas Day is supposed to be in the 50-60*'s?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> View attachment 168832
> 
> 
> I'll be in and out in 15 minutes including walks


Sounds easy unless there are cars in the way..


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> We went out Friday night(started at 8pm, got home at about 4am) woke up to a phone call around 8 from a customer asking for more salt, got back home around 2 or 3 Saturday afternoon. Caught some more sleep then headed out at 9pm to plow and got home at 7 Sunday morning. Overall everything went real smooth other than one of our drivers wouldn't call us back for some reason. This is why we have back up drivers lined up..
> 
> I hope Derek is all right, sounds like he is. I think everyone got a winter driving reality check after this past weekend.
> 
> Christmas Day is supposed to be in the 50-60*'s?


I started at midnight Friday night, pulled into my condos and just about parked my truck in there garages. I had to hand salt just to get my truck out of there. I tried salting in reverse and that wasn't working either. Backed up a few feet then slid sideways. Started plowing around 7:30 Saturday night and finished 6am Sunday. All recouped now ready for the next storm.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Sounds easy unless there are cars in the way..


Went there in person today. Looks like there will be cars in about half the places, even overnight, so lots of back dragging. It's only 5 min out of the way, so it's close by also.

It's around 4,800 sqft with 207' of walks. Here are the numbers I'm thinking and will submit (have to do it today by 4) unless I'm way off and you guys correct me a bit.

$35 plow lot
$40 salt lot (bags)
$35 shovel walks
$27 deice walks

I know my numbers, but like I said, I've never done a bid for snow removal other than residential. Help me out and I can go from here. Just getting a feel for the area.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Went there in person today. Looks like there will be cars in about half the places, even overnight, so lots of back dragging. It's only 5 min out of the way, so it's close by also.
> 
> It's around 4,800 sqft with 207' of walks. Here are the numbers I'm thinking and will submit (have to do it today by 4) unless I'm way off and you guys correct me a bit.
> 
> $35 plow lot
> $40 salt lot (bags)
> $35 shovel walks
> $27 deice walks
> 
> I know my numbers, but like I said, I've never done a bid for snow removal other than residential. Help me out and I can go from here. Just getting a feel for the area.


 I would say your numbers are good. 1" trigger? Or after the storm is finished?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Oh sorry. 2" trigger. Salt anything under. Shovel walks at my discretion for anything under 2"

Thanks plowboy for that quick response. I knew I'd be good as far as numbers go, just needed to hear it from someone else I guess. Really appreciate it!


----------



## plowboy87

No problem, you might think about your salt price. Salting anything under 2" will take A lot more salt than you allotted for.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> No problem, you might think about your salt price. Salting anything under 2" will take A lot more salt than you allotted for.


Another bag or 2 you think? What are you thinking $65 for salting?


----------



## plowboy87

I charge on average around $20 a bag to my customers.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I charge on average around $20 a bag to my customers.


Out of curiosity, how much are you buying your bags for? Just plain Rock Salt, or do you used the same stuff as on your walks?


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Out of curiosity, how much are you buying your bags for? Just plain Rock Salt, or do you used the same stuff as on your walks?


I get salt for 4.79 a bag. And I use calcium on walks.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I get salt for 4.79 a bag. And I use calcium on walks.


Reindeer in olathe has 50#bags for $3.99 a bag. 1 pallet min. I'm sure truck loads are cheaper, not sure how much you use. They're out right now though. Just a heads up.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Went there in person today. Looks like there will be cars in about half the places, even overnight, so lots of back dragging. It's only 5 min out of the way, so it's close by also.
> 
> It's around 4,800 sqft with 207' of walks. Here are the numbers I'm thinking and will submit (have to do it today by 4) unless I'm way off and you guys correct me a bit.
> 
> $35 plow lot
> $40 salt lot (bags)
> $35 shovel walks
> $27 deice walks
> 
> I know my numbers, but like I said, I've never done a bid for snow removal other than residential. Help me out and I can go from here. Just getting a feel for the area.


I think it sounds fine other than (like plowboy said) it will take more salt to melt an inch vs a dusting.

I assume knapheide sells blizzard plow parts since they are a western dealer? Somehow the metal cable that controls when the wings fold in and out on our speedwing broke. Kind of surprising, that plow is only 2 years old with maybe 6 or 7 storms on it. Ohchit insists it worked fine Saturday night:hammerhead:


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Reindeer in olathe has 50#bags for $3.99 a bag. 1 pallet min. I'm sure truck loads are cheaper, not sure how much you use. They're out right now though. Just a heads up.


Thanks for the heads up.

If knapheide don't have the parts, I think smitty's in Olathe is a dealer.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> If knapheide don't have the parts, I think smitty's in Olathe is a dealer.


Ok thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> If knapheide don't have the parts, I think smitty's in Olathe is a dealer.


Yes, smittys has them. They've gone all to snowex now, but I'm sure still have parts for blizzards, they might even be interchangeable.


----------



## ohchit

I


Ty27 said:


> I think it sounds fine other than (like plowboy said) it will take more salt to melt an inch vs a dusting.
> 
> I assume knapheide sells blizzard plow parts since they are a western dealer? Somehow the metal cable that controls when the wings fold in and out on our speedwing broke. Kind of surprising, that plow is only 2 years old with maybe 6 or 7 storms on it. Ohchit insists it worked fine Saturday night:hammerhead:


It worked when we pulled in the shop driveway. If not you would have hit the car that was sitting there.


----------



## Ty27

ohchit said:


> I
> 
> It worked when we pulled in the shop driveway. If not you would have hit the car that was sitting there.


I know I'm just givin ya crap lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone go out this morning? They had me spot treat the walks all morning. I don't know if they only woke me up, or what, but it seemed like they just kept giving me properties...

Only places that had ice were on north and east side of the buildings and if they were pretty open. Would have all melted by now probably, but easy money.

My wife wanted to go to Christmas in the park or whatever it's called last night. Sat in line for hours. Didn't finish that until around 10:45, then she wanted to go to Walmart for last minute things. Didn't get to bed until around 1ish. Did not like getting that call at 4 this morning...


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone go out this morning? They had me spot treat the walks all morning. I don't know if they only woke me up, or what, but it seemed like they just kept giving me properties...
> 
> Only places that had ice were on north and east side of the buildings and if they were pretty open. Would have all melted by now probably, but easy money.
> 
> My wife wanted to go to Christmas in the park or whatever it's called last night. Sat in line for hours. Didn't finish that until around 10:45, then she wanted to go to Walmart for last minute things. Didn't get to bed until around 1ish. Did not like getting that call at 4 this morning...


Christmas in the park is always packed, so is the Lee's summit magic tree thing..

So the two days we pick to go to Iowa for a family Christmas it decides to ice down home. Oh well sounds like it's gonna warm up


----------



## WolfertInc

I was out this morning for one of my properties. Got the call at 5:30am. There was actually a thin layer of slush on the roads. Temperatures were around 35-36 but the ground temperatures prevented the slush from melting. I saw a few other contractors out as well as the City of Overland Park was putting down a thin layer of rock salt. Had to wake my wife up to help me put on the tailgate spreader. That was the least pleasant part of the whole deal. I'll take salting work whenever someone wants it tho!


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone go out this morning? They had me spot treat the walks all morning. I don't know if they only woke me up, or what, but it seemed like they just kept giving me properties...
> 
> And that's a bad thing? Lol
> 
> Only places that had ice were on north and east side of the buildings and if they were pretty open. Would have all melted by now probably, but easy money.
> 
> My wife wanted to go to Christmas in the park or whatever it's called last night. Sat in line for hours. Didn't finish that until around 10:45, then she wanted to go to Walmart for last minute things. Didn't get to bed until around 1ish. Did not like getting that call at 4 this morning...


We took the kids a couple weeks ago. My daughter slept the whole time until we were leaving the place.


----------



## plowboy87

WolfertInc said:


> I was out this morning for one of my properties. Got the call at 5:30am. There was actually a thin layer of slush on the roads. Temperatures were around 35-36 but the ground temperatures prevented the slush from melting. I saw a few other contractors out as well as the City of Overland Park was putting down a thin layer of rock salt. Had to wake my wife up to help me put on the tailgate spreader. That was the least pleasant part of the whole deal. I'll take salting work whenever someone wants it tho!


Ha if I tried to wake my wife up, she would be thinking I wanted something else and go back to sleep.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas! From about this point on I will be attending more Christmas parts for family and friends than I want to think about. Lots of beer to be had though.. Everyone stay safe and enjoy the holidays! Then maybe it will cool down and we can get some snowlowred:lowblue:


----------



## Ty27

Merry Christmas everyone!! Stay safe with all the thunderstorms we're supposed to get


----------



## plowboy87

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I need to apologize guys. I got my new pump on the truck today and my plow is finally working as it should. We probably won't get another storm this season now Sorry..


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I need to apologize guys. I got my new pump on the truck today and my plow is finally working as it should. We probably won't get another storm this season now Sorry..


Well crap, and I'm getting 19 pallets of salt delivered Friday. Looks like I'll be sitting on salt over Summer. 
Well I'm glad everything is up and running for you.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Well crap, and I'm getting 19 pallets of salt delivered Friday. Looks like I'll be sitting on salt over Summer.
> Well I'm glad everything is up and running for you.


I meant to ask you this before and forgot. How do you complete with the guys spreading bulk? I 100% understand why people have tailgate spreads, but don't know how they get much business.

If you charge $20 a bag, like you said, you're charging $800 per ton. Have you found it difficult to get salting business while competing against the guy who gets bulk and is half you price (still charging the same 400% over cost as you)?

Maybe I'm way off here, but after reading a bit more on vboxes, where I was going to keep salt won't work for me (too far away going back and forth). I'm leaning back towards a tailgate for easy storage of bags and not needing a skid steer to load.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I meant to ask you this before and forgot. How do you complete with the guys spreading bulk? I 100% understand why people have tailgate spreads, but don't know how they get much business.
> 
> If you charge $20 a bag, like you said, you're charging $800 per ton. Have you found it difficult to get salting business while competing against the guy who gets bulk and is half you price (still charging the same 400% over cost as you)?
> 
> Maybe I'm way off here, but after reading a bit more on vboxes, where I was going to keep salt won't work for me (too far away going back and forth). I'm leaning back towards a tailgate for easy storage of bags and not needing a skid steer to load.


I have not had a problem getting business. All my customers I've had for at least 8 years, I lost one of my accounts at the beginning of the season that I had for ten years, but they called me back after the first snow. I don't tell them how much per bag, I just say it's x amount for salt application.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I don't tell them how much per bag, I just say it's x amount for salt application.


I figured that, just assumed it would show in your price compared to someone with a vbox. I'll give it a go next season and see what happens.


----------



## plowboy87

well I detailed my truck today, now we should be guaranteed for a storm soon!!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hope so. I could use a good winter after my crappy summer.

Where is a good place to get bagged rock salt? I only need a pallet, don't really even have room for that. Reinders is out of their $3.99 bags until mid January (if they even get it in), but have bags in stock for $4.99. I'll probably just get that, but if someone knows someone who can beat that I'm all ears.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> well I detailed my truck today, now we should be guaranteed for a storm soon!!!!


Lol we just did the same thing, guaranteed now haha

The bed on our salt truck is eh, needless to say rusted clear through now. Need to run to oak grove to Cooper trailers and get a new bed on it.. Anyone bought anything from them? We looked at the load trail trailers there this past summer and they seemed friendly


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Lol we just did the same thing, guaranteed now haha
> 
> The bed on our salt truck is eh, needless to say rusted clear through now. Need to run to oak grove to Cooper trailers and get a new bed on it.. Anyone bought anything from them? We looked at the load trail trailers there this past summer and they seemed friendly


I've done business with them in the past, I bought my lawn trailer from them a few years ago. Also had them install my gooseneck hitch. About the cheapest around here.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Maybe I should wash mine again, can't hurt.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I've done business with them in the past, I bought my lawn trailer from them a few years ago. Also had them install my gooseneck hitch. About the cheapest around here.


Their price for a steel bed is around $1600 bucks I believe, I don't think that's installed. contemplating going aluminum though, I know their a lot more expensive


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Their price for a steel bed is around $1600 bucks I believe, I don't think that's installed. contemplating going aluminum though, I know their a lot more expensive


How new/good of a truck? If the steel one will out last the truck, might as well do that. If it's a pretty new truck, the aluminum would be lighter, look better, and last longer as far as rust. It might dent easier though. Never used one, so I don't know. I had a flatbed on an old ford I had. I loved that thing.


----------



## JMHConstruction

At least we're optimistic. I just read the last page of the Iowa thread and it sounds like they're giving up.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> How new/good of a truck? If the steel one will out last the truck, might as well do that. If it's a pretty new truck, the aluminum would be lighter, look better, and last longer as far as rust. It might dent easier though. Never used one, so I don't know. I had a flatbed on an old ford I had. I loved that thing.


The truck is a 2003 dodge 3500, had the flat bed on it since 2004. It's lasted a pretty good while, we try to take good care of it since it's the salt truck. But, That's the issue, it's a salt truck. Since we got about 12 or so years out of a steel one, probably just go with another steel bed. Well probably look to trade/ sell this truck here in another year or so for a Chevy 1 ton. Just wondering in case we want to keep it which is better. This is the truck that blew up the engine a year ago, if you guys remember me talking about that


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> The truck is a 2003 dodge 3500, had the flat bed on it since 2004. It's lasted a pretty good while, we try to take good care of it since it's the salt truck. But, That's the issue, it's a salt truck. Since we got about 12 or so years out of a steel one, probably just go with another steel bed. Well probably look to trade/ sell this truck here in another year or so for a Chevy 1 ton. Just wondering in case we want to keep it which is better. This is the truck that blew up the engine a year ago, if you guys remember me talking about that


I'd say If it lasted that many years I would stay with a steel bed. How is that Cummins doing? Since the new motor.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I'd say If it lasted that many years I would stay with a steel bed. How is that Cummins doing? Since the new motor.


It's been fine, no hiccups or nothing. Starts and runs great. I think the old engine's turbo wasn't functioning right for a long time, because the new one has a lot more power than the old engine, even though they were the exact same motor.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> It's been fine, no hiccups or nothing. Starts and runs great. I think the old engine's turbo wasn't functioning right for a long time, because the new one has a lot more power than the old engine, even though they were the exact same motor.


I'm glad it's running good. Might just have to trade it in on a new 2017 dmax. I was reading the specs on it, 445hp and 910 torque!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I'm glad it's running good. Might just have to trade it in on a new 2017 dmax. I was reading the specs on it, 445hp and 910 torque!


I've seen the new trucks with the hood scoop, they look Bad*** but for $50k that's a lot of money. Probably look for a '11-'13 diesel, 4 door. I'm torn between dually or not, and if we do get a dually, flat bed or regular bed? I like both for different things


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I've seen the new trucks with the hood scoop, they look Bad*** but for $50k that's a lot of money. Probably look for a '11-'13 diesel, 4 door. I'm torn between dually or not, and if we do get a dually, flat bed or regular bed? I like both for different things


I know what you mean. I was truck shopping a few months ago and couldn't believe how much they wanted for a used diesel, they wasn't much cheaper than a new one with warrantys. Never had a dually, the way I look at it is a dually is just something for the wife to rip off.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I know what you mean. I was truck shopping a few months ago and couldn't believe how much they wanted for a used diesel, they wasn't much cheaper than a new one with warrantys. Never had a dually, the way I look at it is a dually is just something for the wife to rip off.


Lol, I hear ya

Either way the truck will be a 1 ton. I don't know how much more a dually hauls, if any compared to a single rear wheel. Dually's are more stable, but we don't haul much more over 8,000lbs at any time with a pick up. The new skid steer trailer will do most of the hauling from now on (pallets of block, equipment, etc) a 3500HD single rear wheel might be a little bit harder to find also


----------



## plowboy87

Yeah that kind of truck would be harder to find. I was half tempted to go back to a gas motor when I was looking at trucks. But I know I would of missed the power and torque of a diesel. I just didn't want to buy a truck that I wouldn't be happy with.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Yeah that kind of truck would be harder to find. I was half tempted to go back to a gas motor when I was looking at trucks. But I know I would of missed the power and torque of a diesel. I just didn't want to buy a truck that I wouldn't be happy with.


We were thinking the same thing before we bought the 2005 duramax. I'm glad we got it instead of a gas motor. The newer ones (I think 2010 or 2011 and newer) have DEF but the people I've talked to say it's not a big deal. I think refill it every 5,000 miles, so every oil change basically.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> We were thinking the same thing before we bought the 2005 duramax. I'm glad we got it instead of a gas motor. The newer ones (I think 2010 or 2011 and newer) have DEF but the people I've talked to say it's not a big deal. I think refill it every 5,000 miles, so every oil change basically.


Friend of mine has a 2016 duramax, he got it deleted and tuned. (Stupid of him). Rode in it a couple weeks ago and was really impressed. Going down the road at 50mph and stomped on it, broke the tires loose. Mine won't do that even if I had the performance tune in.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Friend of mine has a 2016 duramax, he got it deleted and tuned. (Stupid of him). Rode in it a couple weeks ago and was really impressed. Going down the road at 50mph and stomped on it, broke the tires loose. Mine won't do that even if I had the performance tune in.


Wow 

I agree, keep them stock and they will last longer IMO.

Ours wouldn't either, but a chip would help it out quite a bit. It helped the old 2007 duramax we had out a lot.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I really like my gas, but every time a diesel goes by I die a little inside. I kind of wanted it for the "cool" factor, but didn't want to deal with all the BS to go along with them. If I would have found an 06-07 chevy I would have gone diesel, but only found one without more than 250k and it was about 10k too much.


----------



## Ty27

Happy new year everyone. Here's to 2017


----------



## plowboy87

Happy new year. Now it's time we finally get some snow!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Happy new year everyone. Here's to 2017





plowboy87 said:


> Happy new year. Now it's time we finally get some snow!!!


Happy New Year fellas


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Happy new year. Now it's time we finally get some snow!!!


I heard an inch or so Thursday


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I heard an inch or so Thursday


My AccuWeather app says 2-4inches. Gfs says nothing. We shall see


----------



## plowboy87

Well I take that back, 18z gfs has 1-3 Thursday


----------



## JMHConstruction

:bluebounce:Thumbs Uplowred:


----------



## Ty27

Mine said nothing earlier? Lol technology


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well on all my apps the snow is gone... Hopefully that changes. I knew it was too far out to get excited over. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Well on all my apps the snow is gone... Hopefully that changes. I knew it was too far out to get excited over. We'll see what happens.


That's how mine are too, I looked at the 18z GFS on pivotal weather earlier. Wouldn't get hopes up but 384 hours out there is about a foot-foot and a half of snow here. I've seen it say that before and poof it's gone.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well AccuWeather shows a little over 2" again, but everything says nothing. I guess it will be a waiting game..


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Well AccuWeather shows a little over 2" again, but everything says nothing. I guess it will be a waiting game..


National weather service in there forecast discussion said the euro shows snow Thursday, the Canadian model shows snow Friday, and gfs says Saturday. I think we all need to wash our trucks again


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> National weather service in there forecast discussion said the euro shows snow Thursday, the Canadian model shows snow Friday, and gfs says Saturday. I think we all need to wash our trucks again


Hell, I'll get out and do it in the rain!


----------



## JMHConstruction

What is gf? Tried to Google it, but it just showed me it was snowing in Grand Forks, ND


----------



## JMHConstruction

JMHConstruction said:


> What is gf? Tried to Google it, but it just showed me it was snowing in Grand Forks, ND


Nevermind I found it.. duh..


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Nevermind I found it.. duh..


Have you figured out pivotal weather?


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Have you figured out pivotal weather?


Nope.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Nope.


http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snku_acc&rh=2017010212&fh=132&r=us_mw&dpdt=
This is ending on the 8th.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Have you figured out pivotal weather?


Looks like a whole lot of nothing on there.

Edit: Well you found something different. I'll have to mess with it more I guess.


----------



## Ty27

Well went to smitty's earlier to get that cable for the speedwing. Tried to look for a serial and model number on it and couldn't find one. Went there and the guy told me where that specific sticker would be, and on our plow it's rubbed off. Makes me wonder about the previous owners of itback home now to try and take the other one off so we can take it to them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Plowboy, do you pay for pivotal weather? Says something about it being $80/mo.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Well went to smitty's earlier to get that cable for the speedwing. Tried to look for a serial and model number on it and couldn't find one. Went there and the guy told me where that specific sticker would be, and on our plow it's rubbed off. Makes me wonder about the previous owners of itback home now to try and take the other one off so we can take it to them.


I'm surprised they can't just give you the part. Are there different ones?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Plowboy, do you pay for pivotal weather? Says something about it being $80/mo.


I get it for free? I googled pivotal weather, it pops up, then you can go from there


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm surprised they can't just give you the part. Are there different ones?


Apparently, there's a "big box" version and a "regular box" version or something like that and they have to have the serial number off the plow. We just took the other side's cable off and we're taking it back now.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Plowboy, do you pay for pivotal weather? Says something about it being $80/mo.


No it's free. The euro weather model on that site you have to pay. There is a few different models you can look at on that site. It's a bit complicated to explain. You just have to play with it. It took me a while to figure it out


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I get it for free? I googled pivotal weather, it pops up, then you can go from there





Ty27 said:


> Apparently, there's a "big box" version and a "regular box" version or something like that and they have to have the serial number off the plow. We just took the other side's cable off and we're taking it back now.


Yeah, for some reason it wasn't working correct on my phone. It seems to work on my laptop though. I still haven't figured out how he got the numbers to show up with snow amounts, but I'm getting there.


----------



## JMHConstruction

^^^^ oops, meant to quote plowboy on that second quote. Technology just isn't my friend today...


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah, for some reason it wasn't working correct on my phone. It seems to work on my laptop though. I still haven't figured out how he got the numbers to show up with snow amounts, but I'm getting there.


Next to the gfs icon on the top you will see a zoom button. Click on it and hit Midwest.


----------



## Ty27

If you drag your mouse over the snow depth map it should show snow amounts for wherever your mouse is.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> If you drag your mouse over the snow depth map it should show snow amounts for wherever your mouse is.


Ha, well that was easy..



plowboy87 said:


> Next to the gfs icon on the top you will see a zoom button. Click on it and hit Midwest.


Got it.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Man, I just looked at the long range forecast. IF we get snow this week, looks like it might be the last. Hopefully things change...


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Man, I just looked at the long range forecast. IF we get snow this week, looks like it might be the last. Hopefully things change...


Lezak has been saying a big warm up after this weekend, then toward the end of the month into the first part of February a chance of more storms


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Lezak has been saying a big warm up after this weekend, then toward the end of the month into the first part of February a chance of more storms


Hope so. Long range I was looking at only went to the 25th or so. Looked very warm every day...


----------



## Ty27

Lezak just said 1.5"-2" possible with their in house model saying 2.6". That's enough to lowblue:


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Lezak just said 1.5"-2" possible with their in house model saying 2.6". That's enough to lowblue:


I'll take whatever we can get!!!! Ending around Thursday morning rush hour. That's going to be wonderful.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I'll take whatever we can get!!!! Ending around Thursday morning rush hour. That's going to be wonderful.


Last storm was perfect, Saturday night, ending around 11pm...
This one not so much


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Last storm was perfect, Saturday night, ending around 11pm...
> This one not so much


Oh well, plow what we can and then cleanup Thursday night. Did you get your speedwing fixed?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Oh well, plow what we can and then cleanup Thursday night. Did you get your speedwing fixed?


Yup, haven't put it on the truck yet but the cable is back in and should work fine


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Yup, haven't put it on the truck yet but the cable is back in and should work fine


We can't put plows on until we see snow on radar. Otherwise we might jinx it. It worked last time for me. Lol


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> We can't put plows on until we see snow on radar. Otherwise we might jinx it. It worked last time for me. Lol


lol seems to get snow here


----------



## JMHConstruction

Need to thank you guys for showing me that pivotal weather website. Nice feeling like I can look at something that pin points what's going on at different times.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> We can't put plows on until we see snow on radar. Otherwise we might jinx it. It worked last time for me. Lol


I had it on today to test, but made sure I took it off. Same thought crossed my mind, so I made sure to take it off and put it inside


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Need to thank you guys for showing me that pivotal weather website. Nice feeling like I can look at something that pin points what's going on at different times.


No problem, I didn't know about it til this fall. It's really nice to look at.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Need to thank you guys for showing me that pivotal weather website. Nice feeling like I can look at something that pin points what's going on at different times.


There nice to look at, until your watching a storm and the next model run goes poof.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty, did you ever get a new bed or are you running the old?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Ty, did you ever get a new bed or are you running the old?


Haven't done it yet. We were busy grading and moving a TON of dirt last week so didn't get a chance to look into it. Might get through the winter then pull it off this spring. It's kind of on the back burner right now


----------



## Ty27

Anyone hear about the grandview lawn care shop explosion? The news said people as far as les summit saw it. Pretty crazy..


----------



## plowboy87

I just saw on twitter st joe already has an inch.


----------



## JMHConstruction

One of those days of running around all day and trying to get things ready. No sleep tonight.. apparently going to start plowing at 1am


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> One of those days of running around all day and trying to get things ready. No sleep tonight.. apparently going to start plowing at 1am


I laid down for a couple hours, but now I'm wide awake....... waiting. Looked outside, have about 1.5 inches here at the house.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I laid down for a couple hours, but now I'm wide awake....... waiting. Looked outside, have about 1.5 inches here at the house.


We've got maybe a half inch. Crazy the difference in snowfall in just a few cities over.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> We've got maybe a half inch. Crazy the difference in snowfall in just a few cities over.


I know still coming down pretty good here. Probably head out in an hour or so.


----------



## Ty27

IMG_2506




__
Ty27


__
Jan 5, 2017







Hope it went well for everyone. Heading back out tonight to clean up Parking stalls. lowblue:


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> IMG_2506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Ty27
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it went well for everyone. Heading back out tonight to clean up Parking stalls. lowblue:


Well crap I didn't know we were seeing who made the biggest pile of snow. I'll have to get me a pic. But looking good ty.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> IMG_2506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Ty27
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it went well for everyone. Heading back out tonight to clean up Parking stalls. lowblue:


Really regret not getting a v. Have to put wings on mine. I guess because I had never done it before, but when I plowed for the guy years ago (don't remember his business) all my lots were square, easy, and short. I don't ever remember having as many problems with trails as I did today. Not much in the long open lot, but the drive lanes with cars on both sides were terrible. Felt I was chasing them all day! Been out since midnight, got an hour of sleep while that second band came through, now time to clean up and relax!

Also had that account I got a few weeks ago call up and ***** that I didn't wait to plow until the storm was over (plowed his lot around 5:30, before that second band went through). Pissed that the salt isn't melting fast enough and I'm wasting his money. Drove by and it's basically to pavement. He told me he needed a guy because his never showed up, but when I do i get a phone call. I think he was the problem, not the plow guy. Or maybe his service was so bad he got used to it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Well crap I didn't know we were seeing who made the biggest pile of snow. I'll have to get me a pic. But looking good ty.


90% of my "job" is to back drag between trailers and make piles for the loader to push out of the way. 5 hours of pulling in and backing out makes you want to shoot yourself. Didn't get any good piles to show off


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> 90% of my "job" is to back drag between trailers and make piles for the loader to push out of the way. 5 hours of pulling in and backing out makes you want to shoot yourself. Didn't get any good piles to show off


 I made a few good-sized piles but I forgot to take a pic. Heading to plow a church now in Lee Summit, maybe there will be enough snow to stack.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well crap I didn't know we were seeing who made the biggest pile of snow. I'll have to get me a pic. But looking good ty.


Haha I was just having a little fun in the back of that place Tryig to see what that plow can do in deep snow


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Really regret not getting a v. Have to put wings on mine. I guess because I had never done it before, but when I plowed for the guy years ago (don't remember his business) all my lots were square, easy, and short. I don't ever remember having as many problems with trails as I did today. Not much in the long open lot, but the drive lanes with cars on both sides were terrible. Felt I was chasing them all day! Been out since midnight, got an hour of sleep while that second band came through, now time to clean up and relax!
> 
> Also had that account I got a few weeks ago call up and ***** that I didn't wait to plow until the storm was over (plowed his lot around 5:30, before that second band went through). Pissed that the salt isn't melting fast enough and I'm wasting his money. Drove by and it's basically to pavement. He told me he needed a guy because his never showed up, but when I do i get a phone call. I think he was the problem, not the plow guy. Or maybe his service was so bad he got used to it.


We had straight blades for a long time then bought a 99 Ford with a blizzard speed wing.It was way faster, but we went with the V plows this time around because of getting out of our shop in deep snow is a pain with a straight blade or speedwing. Having someone in the truck that knows how to run the v plow well and having another truck with the speedwing makes for an efficient night of plowing. There are pros and cons to both. The best of both worlds would be the new BOSS EXT plow, except many people are having issues with them.

We had trouble with accounts too. One account was already done before we got there,even though we have the contract for it. There is confusion between corporate and the managers I think at that store


----------



## plowboy87

QUOTE="Ty27, post: 2182697, member: 79704"]Haha I was just having a little fun in the back of that place Tryig to see what that plow can do in deep snow[/QUOTE]
Here is one of my piles.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Haha I was just having a little fun in the back of that place Tryig to see what that plow can do in deep snow


How deep was the snow? We got about 2-2.5" here when it was finished.


----------



## plowboy87

The boss wings are hands down the best investment, my condos I do usually took an hour with my old plow. New plow with wings 40 mins.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> How deep was the snow? We got about 2-2.5" here when it was finished.


I saw on Facebook that Lee's summit had 3.5". I don't know what up north got.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> The boss wings are hands down the best investment, my condos I do usually took an hour with my old plow. New plow with wings 40 mins.


Nice pic. Wings on the 8' v would've been nice today


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Nice pic. Wings on the 8' v would've been nice today


Thanks. If you get wings, the first time you use them you will be asking why did I wait so long to get them.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Thanks. If you get wings, the first time you use them you will be asking why did I wait so long to get them.


Me and my dad went out last night to clean stuff up. We were talking about them and how much MORE efficient wings would be. Probably going to get a set.


----------



## plowboy87

well now it needs to warm up so we can wash equipment. Detail truck so it will snow again!!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> well now it needs to warm up so we can wash equipment. Detail truck so it will snow again!!


Looks like Sunday or Monday that will happen Thumbs Up

GFS model had about 6" here next weekend. I'd be ok with that


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Looks like Sunday or Monday that will happen Thumbs Up
> 
> GFS model had about 6" here next weekend. I'd be ok with that


im hoping for a least one deep snow this year. I was playing with my new GoPro today that I got for Christmas on my last church I plow. First video I took i didn't realize it was in slow motion. Still figuring it out.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> im hoping for a least one deep snow this year. I was playing with my new GoPro today that I got for Christmas on my last church I plow. First video I took i didn't realize it was in slow motion. Still figuring it out.


Which one did you get? I have a hero3+ but I haven't mounted it to the plow yet. I might mount it to the light bar on the plow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty, we're you able to get your speedwing fixed before the storm?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Ty, we're you able to get your speedwing fixed before the storm?


Yep, we got the cables back on Tuesday I believe. Don't know why the other one snapped, it's either rubbing somewhere or doesn't need to be as tight. The guy at Schmity's said based on the location of the jam nut he could tell (by where the rust line on the bolt was) that they were pretty tight. The new one is a bit looser so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Which one did you get? I have a hero3+ but I haven't mounted it to the plow yet. I might mount it to the light bar on the plow.


It's a knock off Gopro. Lol, it's an action camera. It's free so I can't complain. I thought about mounting it to my plow somewhere but, I figured it would fall off and be history. I know one thing it's easier just to have someone outside filming you.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> It's a knock off Gopro. Lol, it's an action camera. It's free so I can't complain. I thought about mounting it to my plow somewhere but, I figured it would fall off and be history. I know one thing it's easier just to have someone outside filming you.


Oh gotcha, I have a few mounts for mine and the videos that I've seen of people using GoPros for plowing or whatever I don't think it would fall off. I would mount it where I could see it though just to keep an eye on it. Way too expensive to lose lol


----------



## plowboy87

don't look at AccuWeather app for next weekend. Freezing rain and sleet!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> don't look at AccuWeather app for next weekend. Freezing rain and sleet!!


Hopefully that changes...


----------



## plowboy87

Weather channel app says shows nasty weather Thursday night threw Sunday.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hopefully the ice stays away and it brings the snow. My checkbook could use a boost.


----------



## Ty27

My weather channel app has 1" Friday night, 1-3" Saturday, 1-3" Saturday night, then 1" Sunday morning. NWS says the models have continuity of this storm from yesterday's runs to this morning so that's a good thing. I just hope its snow and not ice, but I'll take whatever we can get..


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> My weather channel app has 1" Friday night, 1-3" Saturday, 1-3" Saturday night, then 1" Sunday morning. NWS says the models have continuity of this storm from yesterday's runs to this morning so that's a good thing. I just hope its snow and not ice, but I'll take whatever we can get..


Regardless whether it's ice or snow, looks to be a multi day storm. Plus this Tuesday's rain will wash off all our salt.


----------



## plowboy87

Thinking about mounting some lights on the back of my truck. I'm having a hard time seeing the salt coming out. Do you guys have lights mounted on your spreader or bumper of truck?


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Thinking about mounting some lights on the back of my truck. I'm having a hard time seeing the salt coming out. Do you guys have lights mounted on your spreader or bumper of truck?


It wasn't for a spreader, but I put some on my dodge. Haven't put any on the chevy yet. Had them on a 3 switch so I could either have them off all the time, on during reverse, and on all the time. I used it mainly for reverse since the dodge reverse lights were worthless and for loading ice melt and sidewalk stuff in the dark.


----------



## JMHConstruction

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200615334_200615334

I just had cheap Harbor Freight lights, but saw these when I was at Northern Tool. Thought about getting them to put on the Chevy. On the dodge I just put them under the bumper. I might have a picture somewhere of them on in the dark.

Edit: Apparently the pic was on my old phone.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> It wasn't for a spreader, but I put some on my dodge. Haven't put any on the chevy yet. Had them on a 3 switch so I could either have them off all the time, on during reverse, and on all the time. I used it mainly for reverse since the dodge reverse lights were worthless and for loading ice melt and sidewalk stuff in the dark.


I think I'm going to have just an off and on switch, my reverse lights aren't very bright and can't see very good.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200615334_200615334
> 
> I just had cheap Harbor Freight lights, but saw these when I was at Northern Tool. Thought about getting them to put on the Chevy. On the dodge I just put them under the bumper. I might have a picture somewhere of them on in the dark.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the pic was on my old phone.


The more I think about it, I think I'm going to mount them on my spreader. I have two braces that attach to the top bedrail with holes drilled already. If I mount below my bumper I'm afraid I'll rip them off from backing into a snowbank.


----------



## Ty27

Funny you mention that, I think we're going to build some mounts and lights for our trucks this week. I was thinking just have a metal mount come out of the trailer receiver, then go up and into a T shape. Then have the lights on top of the mount. Then for the salt truck probably just mount them on the spreader. I noticed MODOT's truck have LED lights shining off the back of their spreaders when they were out.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> The more I think about it, I think I'm going to mount them on my spreader. I have two braces that attach to the top bedrail with holes drilled already. If I mount below my bumper I'm afraid I'll rip them off from backing into a snowbank.


That's why I went cheap when I did mine. I would probably go on the spreader or maybe bed rails like you said.


----------



## JMHConstruction

For an easy wiring, the LED wouldn't consume much power. You could tie into the spreader power and when the spreader in on your lights would be on.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> For an easy wiring, the LED wouldn't consume much power. You could tie into the spreader power and when the spreader in on your lights would be on.


I'm thinking about wiring it into the reverse lights on the trailer plug. If I wired it into the power wires on the spreader, if I needed them while plowing I would have to turn the spreader on. I do like the led lights. Time to go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I'm thinking about wiring it into the reverse lights on the trailer plug. If I wired it into the power wires on the spreader, if I needed them while plowing I would have to turn the spreader on. I do like the led lights. Time to go shopping tomorrow.


Only issue there would be when you're salting they wouldn't be on since you're not in reverse. You'll probably have to run wires to the cab with a 3 way switch like I did on the dodge. Maybe use a trailer plug or something in the rear so you can unplug them when the salter isn't on.

If you need, I can take pictures tomorrow on how I wired mine up with the relays, reverse wire, and switch. There is also a thread on here somewhere on how to do it.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Only issue there would be when you're salting they wouldn't be on since you're not in reverse. You'll probably have to run wires to the cab with a 3 way switch like I did on the dodge. Maybe use a trailer plug or something in the rear so you can unplug them when the salter isn't on.
> 
> If you need, I can take pictures tomorrow on how I wired mine up with the relays, reverse wire, and switch. There is also a thread on here somewhere on how to do it.


I'm glad you brought that up, I think I'll just run wires from cab to rear, with a flat 4 trailer plug to unplug them when not in use.


----------



## Ty27

Sounds like a bad ice storm or snow storm next weekend. Looks like it will swing out of the southwest and head up toward us.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Sounds like a bad ice storm or snow storm next weekend. Looks like it will swing out of the southwest and head up toward us.


I've been hearing that too. I've heard the euro was predicting up to 2" of ice then some snow afterwards. Canadian model just a monster snow storm. Gfs is the dryer solution.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I've been hearing that too. I've heard the euro was predicting up to 2" of ice then some snow afterwards. Canadian model just a monster snow storm. Gfs is the dryer solution.


The 18z models- CFS model had a 12" snow here by Monday morning. I think the Canadian had a bit of snow, but not near as much. I don't know what the euro is saying. GFS didn't have much of anything I don't think.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Just watched a video on weather channel talking about ice for 3 days in Kansas City... I might have to invest in another good walk behind spreader. The last storm I think did my Earthway in.


----------



## Ty27

Sounds like it's going to be bad this weekend. They really won't know for sure til the storm comes on shore. Might go get a couple loads of sand to mix in with the salt for this go round. I don't want to run out of salt, especially if it's a 3 day event.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Sounds like it's going to be bad this weekend. They really won't know for sure til the storm comes on shore. Might go get a couple loads of sand to mix in with the salt for this go round. I don't want to run out of salt, especially if it's a 3 day event.


My back already hurts just thinking about it. Plus these are the storms my walk guys bail on me. Money is money though


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Sounds like it's going to be bad this weekend. They really won't know for sure til the storm comes on shore. Might go get a couple loads of sand to mix in with the salt for this go round. I don't want to run out of salt, especially if it's a 3 day event.


How many tons do you guys keep on hand?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> How many tons do you guys keep on hand?


About 25 ton is all we can fit into the bin at one time. We need to extend it to the side more to get more stock piled in there. We use about 5 tons every time we salt all of our lots. So a storm like this might spread us thin a bit, which is why I'm thinking we should mix in sand to save salt.


----------



## JMHConstruction

With sand, do you have to clean it up after the season?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> With sand, do you have to clean it up after the season?


It washes away just like salt would. I would mix it as a 2:1 or a 3:1 ratio too so not much sand will be mixed in with the salt, but enough to slow down salt consumption.

And with this much ice, sand will give traction as soon as it is layed down on the ice until it melts.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Got it. Never messed with sand before. Wasn't sure what all was involved once it was down. Seemed like a mess, but sounds like it wouldn't be that bad if it washes away.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Got it. Never messed with sand before. Wasn't sure what all was involved once it was down. Seemed like a mess, but sounds like it wouldn't be that bad if it washes away.


Yeah, if you mix it right then it shouldn't be too much of an issue. We don't usually put sand down unless it's a big ice storm like their saying for this weekend. Sand does make it easier to see where you have been when salting a parking lot too.


----------



## plowboy87

Well it sounds like its not going to be a fun weekend. If I heard correctly maybe some freezing drizzle as early as tomorrow morning!


----------



## JMHConstruction

I got a call from the company I sub for. They said chance of freezing rain tonight (?) And then freezing rain and sleet this weekend. Maybe even enough sleet they'll have us plow it. We'll be ready for whatever hits. Wish there was a good snow mixed into this...


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I got a call from the company I sub for. They said chance of freezing rain tonight (?) And then freezing rain and sleet this weekend. Maybe even enough sleet they'll have us plow it. We'll be ready for whatever hits. Wish there was a good snow mixed into this...


Yeah I think I'm going to load up just in case something happens in the morning.


----------



## Ty27

I've heard continuous freezing rain starting Friday night and not ending til Sunday evening. Might get three or four apps of salt down from this.


----------



## plowboy87

Put some lights on the back of the truck. 3x3 led.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> View attachment 169701
> Put some lights on the back of the truck. 3x3 led.


Looks good, what did the three lights cost and where did you get them? Maybe I missed this info on the last page,


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Looks good, what did the three lights cost and where did you get them? Maybe I missed this info on the last page,


Well it's two lights, 3"x3". I bought them at o Reilly for $100 bucks. I should of got them online, but I was there getting some other stuff and decided I would get them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

You get them all hooked up? Take a picture with them on next time you're out.


----------



## plowboy87

Not to bad.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well it's two lights, 3"x3". I bought them at o Reilly for $100 bucks. I should of got them online, but I was there getting some other stuff and decided I would get them.


Oh it looks like one is on the roof of the truck cab. Either way looks good


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Oh it looks like one is on the roof of the truck cab. Either way looks good


Thanks. Oh yeah, that one on the roof was a Christmas present. It's really bright and has about 7 or so different patterns.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Thanks. Oh yeah, that one on the roof was a Christmas present. It's really bright and has about 7 or so different patterns.


Oh gotcha. They look really bright. We need to do this to the salt spreader truck, it's back up lights suck


----------



## plowboy87

I will find out tonight how well they work.


----------



## Ty27

An ice storm warning was issued. Their saying between .25"-.75" of ice


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> An ice storm warning was issued. Their saying between .25"-.75" of ice


 I have a feeling we might be plowing ice Saturday afternoon and evening


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I have a feeling we might be plowing ice Saturday afternoon and evening


Yep. I think so too.

Had my PITA account call today and tell me "They wouldn't be having anyone in the lot all weekend and wait until Sunday night to salt, and see if the higher temps and rain Sunday night will melt the ice off without having to salt.":hammerhead: Told him i had to keep the lot safe regardless, and told him to look back at our contract. Think I'm going to drop this guy, if not, won't be doing it again next year. I get trying to save a buck, but he's called me before every storm and has officially gotten on my last nerve.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Yep. I think so too.
> 
> Had my PITA account call today and tell me "They wouldn't be having anyone in the lot all weekend and wait until Sunday night to salt, and see if the higher temps and rain Sunday night will melt the ice off without having to salt.":hammerhead: Told him i had to keep the lot safe regardless, and told him to look back at our contract. Think I'm going to drop this guy, if not, won't be doing it again next year. I get trying to save a buck, but he's called me before every storm and has officially gotten on my last nerve.


You should tell him(if you didn't) that you're not liable if someone falls. This happened to us last year, we had a small event (something like last night) where it was quick and over night. The company told us not to salt and someone "fell" and wanted to sue us. Nothing never came about it, but just a "cross your T's and dot your I's" kind of lesson.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> You should tell him(if you didn't) that you're not liable if someone falls. This happened to us last year, we had a small event (something like last night) where it was quick and over night. The company told us not to salt and someone "fell" and wanted to sue us. Nothing never came about it, but just a "cross your T's and dot your I's" kind of lesson.


I basically read him that the contract shows that salting is done at my discretion, and (nicely) told him I'm not putting my ass and his on the line so he can save a few hundred bucks in salt during an ice storm.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I basically read him that the contract shows that salting is done at my discretion, and (nicely) told him I'm not putting my ass and his on the line so he can save a few hundred bucks in salt during an ice storm.


It's good that you told him that. A few hundred bucks saved can turn into thousands in a law suit real quick.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> It's good that you told him that. A few hundred bucks saved can turn into thousands in a law suit real quick.


Yeah, I had a slip and fall last year that didn't really turn out to be anything, but it still makes your heart stop every time you hear someone slipped on YOUR accounts. I have tired to explain to this guy more than once that I'm not out to steal all his money by overworking, and EVERYTHING I do is to keep his property as safe as possible. If he's so worried I don't understand why he even hires someone. Honestly the more I talk about it, the more I want to drop him. In my contract if I drop him for other reasons than non-payment I have to allow up to 30 days for him to find another contractor, and am still responsible for the lot in the meantime (might have to change that for next year). I may just stick it out for the season and just tell him I can't do it next year IF he calls me back. I think his old guy was more of a push over than I am, and he doesn't like it.


----------



## plowboy87

Finally freezing rain is headed this way. Just saw on twitter a 22 car pile up in Wichita. Headed out in a couple hours to start salting. Be safe guys.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Finally freezing rain is headed this way. Just saw on twitter a 22 car pile up in Wichita. Headed out in a couple hours to start salting. Be safe guys.


I saw that picture on Facebook. We've been out since 2 pm or so pretreating, a lot of people called wanting it. Going to get up around 3 to check things out, sounds like tomorrow evening/night will be where the big issues are going to happen.


----------



## plowboy87

I was going to pre treat earlier today but figured I would just wait till all the cars are out of the lots.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I was going to pre treat earlier today but figured I would just wait till all the cars are out of the lots.


I noticed that on the roads they pretreated, only the sides and middle of the road have salt on it. Parking lots look like it snowed on them because of so much salt lol


----------



## Ty27

Just walked outside, I could skate clear across the driveway. Not much out there but definitely enough to make it slick. Be careful guys.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Just walked outside, I could skate clear across the driveway. Not much out there but definitely enough to make it slick. Be careful guys.


Just pulled into my first lot. Going down I 70 defrost could barely keep up on high. Going to be a slow night.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Just pulled into my first lot. Going down I 70 defrost could barely keep up on high. Going to be a slow night.


Be safe. We'll probably be out in the next few hours


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Be safe. We'll probably be out in the next few hours


You too ty and jmh.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Pretreat already melted out and ice on everything. DUMPED ice melt earlier today and just got back in from putting more on the walks for the 24 hour places. Going back out in the morning around 3ish to hit everything I didn't before, and maybe the 24 hour places again. Roads are definitely getting slick.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Gotta say though, I love the easy money from salting. I have to get a vbox next year!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well I ended up going over to my mother in laws after I was done with the walks before and hit driveway and steps, then I ended up just loading a pallet of ice melt in the truck so I didn't have to keep loading one trips worth. Since I was up anyway I just hit my places again. Now I can finally get some sleep. Stay safe out there guys, hopefully more holds off until we all can get some rest.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Well I ended up going over to my mother in laws after I was done with the walks before and hit driveway and steps, then I ended up just loading a pallet of ice melt in the truck so I didn't have to keep loading one trips worth. Since I was up anyway I just hit my places again. Now I can finally get some sleep. Stay safe out there guys, hopefully more holds off until we all can get some rest.


Sounds like it's not going to start until Saturday evening. But once it starts it won't stop til sunday around noon. We got one more lot to do, ran out of salt, lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Edit: nevermind


----------



## plowboy87

Well have to be at my big contract at 1 am. Should be a not so fun night.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Pretreated again, and back at it early in the morning. Be careful and drive slow out there guys. Going to get a little sleep after the 10:00 news.


----------



## Ty27

It's not doing anything here yet, we're out pretreating again. I think it's gonna come in early AM


----------



## plowboy87

I think the freezing rain won't make it into the metro until closer to daybreak.


----------



## JMHConstruction

How is it on the MO side? KS is just wet. We hit retail, churches, and 24 hr facilities, but nothing really on the ground. Grass seemed a little frozen, but barely. Everywhere other than the little path I treated at my place seems pretty clear, just a little ice here and there.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> How is it on the MO side? KS is just wet. We hit retail, churches, and 24 hr facilities, but nothing really on the ground. Grass seemed a little frozen, but barely. Everywhere other than the little path I treated at my place seems pretty clear, just a little ice here and there.


It's freezing up a little bit but not bad, I head Lee's summit isn't great though. We're about to head there after we get done with mid town lots


----------



## plowboy87

After this storm makes me want a v-box spreader. My back is sure feeling it.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> After this storm makes me want a v-box spreader. My back is sure feeling it.


We need to get one too. It could cut our salt time in half which needs to happen. I'm surprised we didn't blow through all the salt we had on hand, but it didn't ice as much as they said it would.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> After this storm makes me want a v-box spreader. My back is sure feeling it.


I bet. I burned through over a pallet just on walks. Then I think 7 bags of the salt I got from you on my little account. I am definitely getting one next year. I'm leaving way too much money on the table by not salting lots too. I think I'll ditch my sidewalks and just be a one man show for snow. Not that I needed them for just spreading ice melt, but 2 out of 3 of my guys called me Friday night and said they probably couldn't help because of the weather. I'm sorry, I thought you were hired on for this. I downsized my sidewalk crews this year to just 1 since I wouldn't be able to supervise if I'm plowing and I STILL can't keep guys. I don't know how the bigger guys do it. I can see how plow guys would show l, especially subcontractors who have money invested, but I pay my sidewalk guys better than most pay their plow drivers and they still s*** out on me. Just tired of it. I called the 3rd guy after the others bailed to make sure he would be there and his response was "why wouldn't I be". I need to find more of him out there. He's also my full time employee in the summer though, he's been helping for years now.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> We need to get one too. It could cut our salt time in half which needs to happen. I'm surprised we didn't blow through all the salt we had on hand, but it didn't ice as much as they said it would.


I went threw two pallets of salt, and 20 bags of ice melt. If I got another spreader, I would probably go with a poly. I would need one that I could take out of the truck fairly easy. How much room do you have on the sides of your spreader Ty? Enough room for ice melt and shovels etc?


----------



## BUFF

Sounds like the forecast turned oot at predicted.......:hammerhead:

Only have one ice storm in the past 30yrs last year, it wasn't fun....


----------



## plowboy87

BUFF said:


> Sounds like the forecast turned oot at predicted.......:hammerhead:
> 
> Only have one ice storm in the past 30yrs last year, it wasn't fun....


I'd much rather have a foot of snow over ice any day. Hell at the rate we are going, if we get a 4" snow the national guard will have to be called in from our crippling snow storm. Lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

No because that would mean we would have to get 4" of snow for the year...

Maybe global warming is real


----------



## BUFF

plowboy87 said:


> I'd much rather have a foot of snow over ice any day. Hell at the rate we are going, if we get a 4" snow the national guard will have to be called in from our crippling snow storm. Lol


We got aboot 1/4-3/8" of ice and it sucked, wood mulch rather deal with a blizzard.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I went threw two pallets of salt, and 20 bags of ice melt. If I got another spreader, I would probably go with a poly. I would need one that I could take out of the truck fairly easy. How much room do you have on the sides of your spreader Ty? Enough room for ice melt and shovels etc?


Most of the time it's on the flat bed dodge but we've had it in pick up trucks before. If it's in a long bed, there's room for probably 20-25 bags of ice melt plus a shovel on either side of the spreader. Salt Dogg makes a Poly 6' spreader that raises the V-box slowly up as it goes toward the cab of the truck. A friend of ours bought one this year for the same reason, to fit icemelt and shovels in front of it. This particular spreader fits about 2.5 or 3 scoops of salt from a standard bobcat bucket. It is very light also, only like 500-600 lbs.


----------



## Ty27

I heard on the news this storm costed Modot and Kdot more than what a 12" snow would. I hate ice


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Most of the time it's on the flat bed dodge but we've had it in pick up trucks before. If it's in a long bed, there's room for probably 20-25 bags of ice melt plus a shovel on either side of the spreader. Salt Dogg makes a Poly 6' spreader that raises the V-box slowly up as it goes toward the cab of the truck. A friend of ours bought one this year for the same reason, to fit icemelt and shovels in front of it. This particular spreader fits about 2.5 or 3 scoops of salt from a standard bobcat bucket. It is very light also, only like 500-600 lbs.


I might have to check into those. Seems like after every event I feel like I'm a old man. Sore all over.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I might have to check into those. Seems like after every event I feel like I'm a old man. Sore all over.


I think their around $4,500 from American, but that may be for a stainless steel. I can't remember what the difference in price is.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Do you guys think that's easily made back in a year?

I've never salted lots, so I have no idea on what they bring in a storm or a season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Wish the Chiefs could make something happen here!


----------



## Mike_

Ya never want to see an injury but that helmet to helmet hit was a big help, now if they can score on it.


----------



## Ty27

They need to press hard and try to knock the ball out while their close to the end zone


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well it is what it is. Good season.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you guys think that's easily made back in a year?
> 
> I've never salted lots, so I have no idea on what they bring in a storm or a season.


Depends on if your salting your own accounts or subbing. And of course how many storms we have for a season.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you guys think that's easily made back in a year?
> 
> I've never salted lots, so I have no idea on what they bring in a storm or a season.


It depends on how many lots you have contracted and how many storms we get. There are a few nice spreaders on Craigslist between $1,500 and $3,000, but a new spreader is nice to have because you know what's been done to it and how it has been treated.


----------



## JMHConstruction

With the luck I've had with my used plow, I would go new. That way I know it's been greased, cleaned, maintained, and all that fun stuff. I'd have to get a smaller 7' unit for my short bed. I will price them next fall and see what happens.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> With the luck I've had with my used plow, I would go new. That way I know it's been greased, cleaned, maintained, and all that fun stuff. I'd have to get a smaller 7' unit for my short bed. I will price them next fall and see what happens.


Our spreader will be 20 years old next year. It was bought new in 1998. Cleaned and greased after every storm, fluid filmed all bearings and electric connections. Some metal sections have been replaced, but other than that it's fine. The bottom rail was replaced last year and the metal beam inside the hopper that connects a chain to lift it was beefed up as well.




  








IMG_1200




__
Ty27


__
Dec 26, 2016







here it is after restoration last year.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Our spreader will be 20 years old next year. It was bought new in 1998. Cleaned and greased after every storm, fluid filmed all bearings and electric connections. Some metal sections have been replaced, but other than that it's fine. The bottom rail was replaced last year and the metal beam inside the hopper that connects a chain to lift it was beefed up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Ty27
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 26, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is after restoration last year.


It still looks great.

I was half ass punching some numbers (a little clueless what they pay). I have worked with my current contractor the last 2 years. They by far call me out more than anyone I've worked with in the past. Downfall, I don't make as much, so I'd have to figure out if I want to work with them again next year, or find someone who pays better. Last year I applied ice melt on the walks 15 time, and they pretty much did the same with the lots. This year I've already done it 17 times. If I make $300 per salting and salt 15 times, the spreader is paid for in that first year. Granted I would need to make a little over that to cover expenses, and I would be salting for free the first year, but it would be paid for. Then divide that up by the number of years it will be in service (at least 5) and it can easily be paid for.

Now I did the same thing for my plow, and I've only used it once. None of my estimates of even come close, and I'm way in the hole for that thing so far. I wish our winters were a little more predicable, it would sure make it easier to invest in equipment.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> It still looks great.
> 
> I was half ass punching some numbers (a little clueless what they pay). I have worked with my current contractor the last 2 years. They by far call me out more than anyone I've worked with in the past. Downfall, I don't make as much, so I'd have to figure out if I want to work with them again next year, or find someone who pays better. Last year I applied ice melt on the walks 15 time, and they pretty much did the same with the lots. This year I've already done it 17 times. If I make $300 per salting and salt 15 times, the spreader is paid for in that first year. Granted I would need to make a little over that to cover expenses, and I would be salting for free the first year, but it would be paid for. Then divide that up by the number of years it will be in service (at least 5) and it can easily be paid for.
> 
> Now I did the same thing for my plow, and I've only used it once. None of my estimates of even come close, and I'm way in the hole for that thing so far. I wish our winters were a little more predicable, it would sure make it easier to invest in equipment.


Yeah like you said that spreader will atleast last 5+ years. Everyone around Kc salts more than plow, which makes it seem like the spreader will be paid off faster. But, if we get a few big storms over a 2-3 year period the plow will be paid off in that time as well. It's kind of a hit and miss game


----------



## Ty27

This last storm was the final storm with no back up lights. Got that taken care ofThumbs Up




  








IMG_2521




__
Ty27


__
Jan 17, 2017


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> This last storm was the final storm with no back up lights. Got that taken care ofThumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Ty27
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 17, 2017


Nice!!! They will make your life easier.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Nice!!! They will make your life easier.


Did you put a switch in for your lights? We went ahead and did that so you can run them while spreading salt. I didn't think they would be this bright but dang their nice!!! I might make another set for the 3/4 ton that slides in the receiver.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Did you put a switch in for your lights? We went ahead and did that so you can run them while spreading salt. I didn't think they would be this bright but dang their nice!!! I might make another set for the 3/4 ton that slides in the receiver.


Yes I put a switch in mine, so I could run them with the spreader turned off.


----------



## Ty27

Looks like no snow for awhile around here, hope February is different. I'd be ok with a repeat of February 2013


----------



## jones816

I'm new to the site. In the past I worked for company's driving plow trucks. Got out of the lawn and snow removal biness and got into construction. Now I'm in the process of acquiring equipment and starting a lawn and snow removal bisness. Can anyone tell me the rates for commercial/ residential rates on the lees summit bluesprings area?


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Looks like no snow for awhile around here, hope February is different. I'd be ok with a repeat of February 2013


I seen on Gary's blog we might have a storm Jan 25-28 timeframe. He also said a artic outbreak middle of February. Keeping fingers crossed. Need to get more salt before next storm then I'm ready.


----------



## plowboy87

jones816 said:


> I'm new to the site. In the past I worked for company's driving plow trucks. Got out of the lawn and snow removal biness and got into construction. Now I'm in the process of acquiring equipment and starting a lawn and snow removal bisness. Can anyone tell me the rates for commercial/ residential rates on the lees summit bluesprings area?


Welcome to the site. As far as rates go, this late in the season you are better off subbing for someone.


----------



## jones816

plyhy87 said:


> Welcome to the site. As far as rates go, this late in the season you are better off subbing for someone.


As far as this season its a now go. I've already done a lot of research so far. My plans are to get my equipment together and do as much research from now to October. I've come up with a good formula as far as plowing goes and salting. I think I'm in the ball park. What I'm wondering is the formula I've come up with is a sq.ft. formula for bidding. What is the most common way company's bid snow removal in our area and am I close on prices? 1000sq.ft.= 55$ per.plow per.1-3 in.


----------



## jones816

plowboy8rock ost: 2187900 said:


> I seen on Gary's blog we might have a storm Jan 25-28 timeframe. He also said a artic outbreak middle of February.
> Keeping fingers crossed. Need to get more salt before nextstorm then I'm ready.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you run bulk rock Salk or bags?


----------



## plowboy87

jones816 said:


> As far as this season its a now go. I've already done a lot of research so far. My plans are to get my equipment together and do as much research from now to October. I've come up with a good formula as far as plowing goes and salting. I think I'm in the ball park. What I'm wondering is the formula I've come up with is a sq.ft. formula for bidding. What is the most common way company's bid snow removal in our area and am I close on prices? 1000sq.ft.= 55$ per.plow per.1-3 in.


Mine are by the hour. I don't bid by sqft. Maybe one of the other guys might know more. And I run bagged salt.


----------



## jones816

plowboy87I'veost: 2188002 said:


> Mine are by the hour. I don't bid by sqft. Maybe one of the other guys might know more. And I run bagged salt.[/QUOT
> I've read a lot of different things, but most say first starting out to bid by the hour until you get a good idea on the different jobs and the bisness. I've also read that around here commercial work goes for 90-175 an hour. Do you make out on your profits pretty good bidding by the hour? They say its the least profitable for snow removal.


----------



## jones816

I'm in the research phase of starting a plow and lawncare bisness. If anyof you guys bid snow removal by the sq.ft. or by per. Inch I would appreciate any feed back on prices in the area. I'm not out to step on any toes just trying to see if the formula I've come up with so far is in the ball park. Thanks and any advice is appreciated.


----------



## plowboy87

I make out pretty good, my lots are per push and majority of them are a 1" trigger.


----------



## jones816

OK.UOTE="plowboy87, post: 2188016, member: 76720"]I make out pretty good, my lots are per push and majority of them are a 1" trigger.[/QUOTE]
Ok cool. Is there a method for what you think a lot is worth?


----------



## CurbKilla

I think a basic contract price in the area for pushing is $125/acre for every 2" it then gets subbed for $70 + or - and a plow operator is expected to clear an acre per hour. I sub for 2 different outfits because its easy, low stress and pays well. I get asked to bid on occasion and this is my starting point. I don't care if I don't get the contract cause if I can't make more its not worth the *****ing, and liability. The other nice thing about subbing is if your **** breaks (and it will) you just call and tell the contractor and they take care of it. If its your property contract, you are on the hook to get it serviced. I would like to know what subs are getting in the area. I have been getting $70/hr for many years. I started with a 7.5' plow. I am still getting that with a 9.5' vplow and in bed salter. The other company I sub for pays per push/application which works out to much more. Costs have gone up every year.


----------



## jones816

[Qwould "CurbKilla, post: 2188018, member: 56339"]I think a basic contract price in the area for pushing is $125/acre for every 2" it then gets subbed for $70 + or - and a plow operator is expected to 
clear an acre per hour. I sub for 
2 different outfits because its easy, low stress and pays well. I get asked to bid on occasion and this is my starting point. I don't care if I don't get the contract cause if I can't make more its not worth the *****ing, and liability. The other nice thing about subbing is if your **** breaks (and it will) you just call and tell the contractor and they take care of it. If its your property contract, you are on the hook to get it serviced. I would like to know what subs are getting in the area. I have been getting $70/hr for many years. I started with a 7.5' plow. I am still getting that with a 9.5' vplow and in bed salter. The other company I sub for pays per push/application which works out to much more. Costs have gone up every year.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for your input and knowledge. You make a good point about subing. I've been thinking about things going wrong and not being able to take care of the customers. You make good points. So do you do any subing in the leesumit or blue springs area?


----------



## jones816

I'm actually thinking about a second truck and a union buddy of mine is going to buy a plow for his truck. Starting out I'll have at least 2 trucks possibly 3.


----------



## Ty27

Welcome to the site and welcome to the Kansas City thread. 

We go off of how large the lot is then determine how long it will take you to plow. Also, are there many obstacles in the parking lot; ex.- islands, loading docks, parking stall blocks etc. our scale ranges from 0-6", 6-12" then 12"+. For salting, determine how much product it will take to salt the lot and how long you will be there. Remember to factor in the salt cost itself.


----------



## plowboy87

[QUOTE="jones816, post: 2188017, 
Ok cool. Is there a method for what you think a lot is worth?[/QUOTE]
I have a hundred dollar minimum. So if it takes me a half hour to plow it's a hundred bucks.


----------



## CurbKilla

I stay north of the river unless im sent to help elsewhere. I have 3 trucks, 2 with salters and a bobcat. Its been hard to make any money around here with a plow the last couple years. Get a salter if you want to work, not a tailgater, a v-box. If you buy extra equipment, plan on spawning a clone, because everyone wants to work snow storms for you until it starts snowing, then they don't answer their phone or have another excuse why they can't work. I can't count the number of people that have left me hanging like that. It is nice to have extra equipment for backup, because new or old, stuff breaks.


----------



## jones816

[QU


jones816 said:


> [Qwould "CurbKilla, post: 2188018, member: 56339"]I think a basic contract price in the area for pushing is $125/acre for every 2" it then gets subbed for $70 + or - and a plow operator is expected to
> clear an acre per hour. I sub for
> 2 different outfits because its easy, low stress and pays well. I get asked to bid on occasion and this is my starting point. I don't care if I don't get the contract cause if I can't make more its not worth the *****ing, and liability. The other nice thing about subbing is if your **** breaks (and it will) you just call and tell the contractor and they take care of it. If its your property contract, you are on the hook to get it serviced. I would like to know what subs are getting in the area. I have been getting $70/hr for many years. I started with a 7.5' plow. I am still getting that with a 9.5' vplow and in bed salter. The other company I sub for pays per push/application which works out to much more. Costs have gone up every year.


Thanks for your input and knowledge. You make a good point about subing. I've been thinking about things going wrong and not being able to take care of the customers. You make good points. So do you do any subing in the leesumit or blue springs area?[/QUOTE]

OTE="jones816, post: 218802December there r: 89143"][Qwould "CurbKilla, post: 2188018, member: 56339"]I think a basic contract price in the area for pushing is $125/acre for every 2" it then gets subbed for $70 + or - and a plow operator is expected to
clear an acre per hour. I sub for
2 different outfits because its easy, low stress and pays well. I get asked to bid on occasion and this is my starting point. I don't care if I don't get the contract cause if I can't make more its not worth the *****ing, and liability. The other nice thing about subbing is if your **** breaks (and it will) you just call and tell the contractor and they take care of it. If its your property contract, you are on the hook to get it serviced. I would like to know what subs are getting in the area. I have been getting $70/hr for many years. I started with a 7.5' plow. I am still getting that with a 9.5' vplow and in bed salter. The other company I sub for pays per push/application which works out to much more. Costs have gone up every year.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for your input and knowledge. You make a good point about subing. I've been thinking about things going wrong and not being able to take care of the customers. You make good points. So do you do any subing in the leesumit or blue springs area?[/QUOTE]



Ty27 said:


> Welcome to the site
> and welcome to the Kansas City
> I've seen ads on craigslist
> 
> thread.
> 
> We go off of how large the lot is then determine how long it will take you to plow. Also, are there many obstacles in the parking lot; ex.- islands, loading docks, parking stall blocks etc. our scale ranges from 0-6", 6-12" then 12"+. For salting, determine how much product it will take to salt the lot and how long you will be there. Remember to factor in the salt cost itself.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> plowboy87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="jones816, post:
> 2188017,
> 
> Ok cool. Is there a method for what you think a lot is worth?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hundred dollar minimum. So if it takes me a half hour to plow it's a hundred bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So no matter what your getting a hundred dollar bill. Smart. I've seen some craigslist ads for subs 80-95$ an hour. The salting is another thing I'm really going to have to look at a little more. The spreader I'm looking at is a 1000 salt dog and you have to use #1 granule or it clogs. The cheapest I've found granule for so far is 330$ a ton. I know regular rock salt is a lot cheaper so I'm going to have to come up with a good selling point on the stuff I'll be using because I'm going to be charging more to make a profit. Up north I've herd some guys charge .50-.60¢ a pound spread. I don't know if that would fly around this area or not. I also found a deal online. Case emergency snow management. From the website and videos of different subs that work for them they all had great things to say. I'm not sure if they operate in this area or not tho.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Jones, welcome to the site. I would work for a company for a year as a plow driver if you've never been around the snow industry. That way you don't have any skin in the game if you end up not liking it.

I started that way. I was shown how to plow properly (or at least how they did it), I didn't have to worry about spending thousands on a plow and then more when something breaks. It also let's someone else do the site checks, and all you have to worry about is waking up when that phone rings.

You'll learn a ton, but if it's not for you, you can just walk away.


----------



## JMHConstruction

My other advice would be to get out now since I'm not sure if it will ever snow again


----------



## jones816

I've plowed a lot of snow thru the years. It was always working for a established company that I mowed for during the summer months. I will admit it has been about 5 years since I have been in a plow truck. Been working in the construction industry since 2013 and I've come to realize the winter sucks and I need to do 
something to bring in some type of 
income. On the other hand its a 
gamble to relying on the weather I 
could end up not making any money, 
but that's a risk I'm willing to take. 
Thanks for the advice tho any advice 
or knowledge I can get is plus. Even tho I did lawn care and snow removal for 9 years I was only a worker. Never did any bidding or anything besides the labor side of things.


----------



## Ty27

jones816 said:


> [
> So no matter what your getting a hundred dollar bill. Smart. I've seen some craigslist ads for subs 80-95$ an hour. The salting is another thing I'm really going to have to look at a little more. The spreader I'm looking at is a 1000 salt dog and you have to use #1 granule or it clogs. The cheapest I've found granule for so far is 330$ a ton. I know regular rock salt is a lot cheaper so I'm going to have to come up with a good selling point on the stuff I'll be using because I'm going to be charging more to make a profit. Up north I've herd some guys charge .50-.60¢ a pound spread. I don't know if that would fly around this area or not. I also found a deal online. Case emergency snow management. From the website and videos of different subs that work for them they all had great things to say. I'm not sure if they operate in this area or not tho.


$330 dollars a ton??? You will never be able to compete with companies that throw regular rock salt. And I don't know what is so special about granule over regular rock salt that you will be able to come up with a good selling point about it.


----------



## Ty27

jones816 said:


> I've plowed a lot of snow thru the years. It was always working for a established company that I mowed for during the summer months. I will admit it has been about 5 years since I have been in a plow truck. Been working in the construction industry since 2013 and I've come to realize the winter sucks and I need to do
> something to bring in some type of
> income. On the other hand its a
> gamble to relying on the weather I
> could end up not making any money,
> but that's a risk I'm willing to take.
> Thanks for the advice tho any advice
> or knowledge I can get is plus. Even tho I did lawn care and snow removal for 9 years I was only a worker. Never did any bidding or anything besides the labor side of things.


You need to ask yourself a few questions before jumping right in. Do you have enough money to cover equipment costs up front? That includes truck, plow, and salt spreader. Things you don't need right off the bat but will eventually- salt bin and equipment to load the salt (skid steer/ small front end loader)

Dependable truck for year round work- ~$30,000
Dependable snow plow- ~$6,000-$8,000

Dependable salt spreader( V box which you will want)- ~$5,000

Lawn business equipment
Trailer- ~$3,000-$4,000
Lawn mower (commercial)- ~$8,000+
Misc. items (trimmer, blower, etc)- 
~$400-$600

If you have money up front to buy everything I just listed, great. I would do it. But, if you have to go into debt to start up, that is very risky especially in a climate-dependent industry.

This industry sounds really good in thought processes/on paper but guys that have done it for a long time know it isn't as good as it sounds. Snowplowing-you can make a killing (if it snows) mowing- not so much because everyone and their brother can/ already has started a lawn business.

There are a lot of people that start in the spring and are out by the fall because of one simple thing. They can't make enough to cover their expenses because their prices are lower than everyone else's. Gas, insurance, equipment break downs, equipment purchases, it all adds up and they can't pay for it.


----------



## jones816

[QUOTthat's 27, post: 2188144, member: 79704"]You need to ask yourself a few questions before jumping right in. Do you have enough money to cover equipment costs up front? That includes truck, plow, and salt spreader. Things you don't need right off the bat but will eventually- salt bin and equipment to load the salt (skid steer/ small front end loader)

Dependable truck for year round work- ~$30,000
Dependable snow plow- ~$6,000-$8,000

Dependable salt spreader( V box which you will want)- ~$5,000

Lawn business equipment
Trailer- ~$3,000-$4,000
Lawn mower (commercial)- ~$8,000+
Misc. items (trimmer, blower, etc)-
~$400-$600

If you have money up front to buy everything I just listed, great. I would do it. But, if you have to go into debt to start up, that is very risky especially in a climate-dependent industry.

This industry sounds really good in thought processes/on paper but guys that have done it for a long time know it isn't as good as it sounds. Snowplowing-you can make a killing (if it snows) mowing- not so much because everyone and their brother can/ already has started a lawn business.

There are a lot of people that start in the spring and are out by the fall because of one simple thing. They can't make enough to cover their expenses because their prices are lower than everyone else's. Gas, insurance, equipment break downs, equipment purchases, it all adds up and they can't pay for it.[/QUOTE]
Yeah thats all very true. Your average person doesn't think 
about stuff like that and all the 
cost associated with the 
bisness. I'm not just jumping 
into anything, because in my 
opinion doing something like 
that your just asking for failure. 
Yes equiptment is exspensive 
and potentail cost for 
insurance, trucks, payroll,ext . 
could have a guy bankrupt in 
just a matter of a few months. Very careful planing and researching and more planing. Not to mention I'm not dumping a life savings into this and with me already have acquired equipment over the years. I think I'll have a pretty good shot at it as long as I watch what I do and don't price myself out of the bisness before I get started.


----------



## jones816

Ty27 said:


> $330 dollars a ton??? You will never be able to compete with companies that throw regular rock salt. And I don't know what is so special about granule over regular rock salt that you will be able to come up with a good selling point about it.


Yeah that's my thoughts on it. I bet I'll end up with a v box and a truck load of rock salt if I want to make any money.


----------



## jones816

E="JMHConstruction, post: 2188128, member: 56558"]My other advice would be to get out now since I'm not sure if it will ever snow again[/QUOTE]
Thats It im out. **** it. If im not going to make a million in one season with one truck one guy and no snow im done.lmfao. I hope it snows if anything so you dont lose your insanity.


----------



## Ty27

jones816 said:


> Yeah that's my thoughts on it. I bet I'll end up with a v box and a truck load of rock salt if I want to make any money.


A V box is the best way to go. Loading bags of salt IMO would suck in the middle of a storm.


----------



## Ty27

I can't remember, but did Derek say he had a roll back or hook lift on his F-550? I saw an add on facebook about a guy wanting a roll back service. First person that came to my mind was him


----------



## plowboy87

I've learned a lot over the years in the snow removal business. Ever since I could remember I would go with my dad out plowing, just to realize later, I was just his shovel monkey. In 2006 I scratched up all the money I had and bought a Meyer plow with 8' blade .$1100. Mounted it on my 86 Chevy short bed. 6" lift and 35" tires. (Miss that truck). Bought one of dads old Curtis spreaders for $300. And off I went, getting any Parking lot I could doing it for dirt cheap. (So cheap I would be embarrassed to say). Plowed with same setup in 2007. Got alittle smarter on my pricing. December 07 snowed every weekend. Started to save money back. Fall 2008 bought 2005 1500 Chevy Meyer plow with wings. And then bought my saltdogg spreader. Finally in 2008 went legit with commercial insurance. 2009 fall started getting my pricing to more inline with the area I service. Fall 2013 bought my duramax and put a boss rt2 v plow on it. Then this last fall bought me a new boss v plow. So going threw the years was a learning experience, I slowly upgraded equipment threw the years, and stayed out of debt. Have the same ten accounts since 2010, and added a few more along the way. Well there's my life story in the snow business.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I can't remember, but did Derek say he had a roll back or hook lift on his F-550? I saw an add on facebook about a guy wanting a roll back service. First person that came to my mind was him


I think it's a hook lift. Have not talked to him since he put his truck in the ditch.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I think it's a hook lift. Have not talked to him since he put his truck in the ditch.


I don't remember that story? Maybe because I got a concussion in September. Hope he's alright


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I've learned a lot over the years in the snow removal business. Ever since I could remember I would go with my dad out plowing, just to realize later, I was just his shovel monkey. In 2006 I scratched up all the money I had and bought a Meyer plow with 8' blade .$1100. Mounted it on my 86 Chevy short bed. 6" lift and 35" tires. (Miss that truck). Bought one of dads old Curtis spreaders for $300. And off I went, getting any Parking lot I could doing it for dirt cheap. (So cheap I would be embarrassed to say). Plowed with same setup in 2007. Got alittle smarter on my pricing. December 07 snowed every weekend. Started to save money back. Fall 2008 bought 2005 1500 Chevy Meyer plow with wings. And then bought my saltdogg spreader. Finally in 2008 went legit with commercial insurance. 2009 fall started getting my pricing to more inline with the area I service. Fall 2013 bought my duramax and put a boss rt2 v plow on it. Then this last fall bought me a new boss v plow. So going threw the years was a learning experience, I slowly upgraded equipment threw the years, and stayed out of debt. Have the same ten accounts since 2010, and added a few more along the way. Well there's my life story in the snow business.


Hell, I did just sidewalks for 6 years. Low upfront costs (maybe $1000 for good spreaders and shovels + a half ton truck) and I'd make good money running a few crews. I HATED dealing with guys though. Still do and might not do sidewalks next year.

If you're looking for something to do in the winter with not a huge startup expense, you might look into that. Without a truck spreader this year, my one sidewalk crew is the only thing making money since I've only plowed once.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I don't remember that story? Maybe because I got a concussion in September. Hope he's alright


Not this last ice storm, but the one before he spun out down a hill. Went about 40mph into the ditch. Somehow only damaged his walk behind spreader.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Jones, unless I'm looking up the wrong spreader why are you only looking at a 1 c.y. spreader? Do you only have a half ton? If you have a bigger truck I would buy a bigger spreader, and if only a half ton, I'm not sure I'd even put a spreader on the back.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Not this last ice storm, but the one before he spun out down a hill. Went about 40mph into the ditch. Somehow only damaged his walk behind spreader.


Oh ok. Glad him and his truck is alright.


----------



## jones816

Ty27 said:


> A V box is the best way to go. Loading bags of salt IMO would suck in the middle of a storm.


Then


plowboy87 said:


> I've learned a lot over the years in the snow removal business. Ever since I could remember I would go with my dad out plowing, just to realize later, I was just his shovel monkey. In 2006 I scratched up all the money I had and bought a Meyer plow with 8' blade .$1100. Mounted it on my 86 Chevy short bed. 6" lift and 35" tires. (Miss that truck). Bought one of dads old Curtis spreaders for $300. And off I went, getting any Parking lot I could doing it for dirt cheap. (So cheap I would be embarrassed to say). Plowed with same setup in 2007. Got alittle smarter on my pricing. December 07 snowed every weekend. Started to save money back. Fall 2008 bought 2005 1500 Chevy Meyer plow with wings. And then bought my saltdogg spreader. Finally in 2008 went legit with commercial insurance. 2009 fall started getting my pricing to more inline with the area I service. Fall 2013 bought my duramax and put a boss rt2 v plow on it. Then this last fall bought me a new boss v plow. So going threw the years was a learning experience, I slowly upgraded equipment threw the years, and stayed out of debt. Have the same ten accounts since 2010, and added a few more along the way. Well there's my life story in the snow business.


How do you like the duramax? II'm looking at a 2010 possibility I could end up with it. The ford I have now kind of scares me with all the problems in the past.


----------



## JMHConstruction

jones816 said:


> Then
> 
> How do you like the duramax? II'm looking at a 2010 possibility I could end up with it. The ford I have now kind of scares me with all the problems in the past.


Everyone I know has problems with Ford diesels, from 6.0 to the new 6.7. I know 2 guys with duramax on the classic body like plowboy and the other with the new body style both live them and haven't had issues.


----------



## Ty27

jones816 said:


> Then
> 
> How do you like the duramax? II'm looking at a 2010 possibility I could end up with it. The ford I have now kind of scares me with all the problems in the past.


Currently we have a 2005 2500HD duramax with nearly 255,000 miles on it. It's a great truck, the Allison is unbeatable for plowing.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Everyone I know has problems with Ford diesels, from 6.0 to the new 6.7. I know 2 guys with duramax on the classic body like plowboy and the other with the new body style both live them and haven't had issues.


The 6.0 was terrible, especially in 2003-2004. We had an excursion ( very nice truck) with the 6.0 and had nearly 10k into it before it was decent. Then it had antifreeze coming out of the exhaust and drove it straight to the dealership to trade in.


----------



## plowboy87

jones816 said:


> Then
> 
> How do you like the duramax? II'm looking at a 2010 possibility I could end up with it. The ford I have now kind of scares me with all the problems in the past.


I love it. It's a 05. It's a workhorse 220000 miles now and still chugging along. Allison transmission is about the best on the market for the duramax. Had the head gaskets done last fall and cp3 pump since I've owned it.


----------



## Ty27

Plowboy, have you had to replace the fuel pressure regulator on your truck? My 2005 will sort of surge going down the road at 20-30 mph then do it pretty bad sitting at an intersection. The RPM's jump about 200 which causes the truck to creep forward if you don't have the brakes pressed pretty hard. One of my friends that works at McCarthy Chevy told me it was the pressure regulator.


----------



## jones816

Ty27 said:


> Currently we have a 2005 2500HD duramax with nearly 255,000 miles on it. It's a great truck, the Allison is unbeatable for plowing.


Yeah I've herd real good things about the duramax. I currently have a f-250 its not the motor that worry me its all been totally replaced. I mean everything and since I got away from having the car lot where I bought work on it, its been solid. I'm going to have the suspension and transmission gone thru this summer just to be on the safe side. Thinking about having the suspension completely re done. As far as the reasoning for using a smaller spreader. My thoughts was I would have 4000-5000$ wrapped up in it in case next winter is mild like this winter. That and guys I worked for in the past seemed to make it. Most likely I'll end up not getting a tailgate spreader.


----------



## Ty27

jones816 said:


> Yeah I've herd real good things about the duramax. I currently have a f-250 its not the motor that worry me its all been totally replaced. I mean everything and since I got away from having the car lot where I bought work on it, its been solid. I'm going to have the suspension and transmission gone thru this summer just to be on the safe side. Thinking about having the suspension completely re done. As far as the reasoning for using a smaller spreader. My thoughts was I would have 4000-5000$ wrapped up in it in case next winter is mild like this winter. That and guys I worked for in the past seemed to make it. Most likely I'll end up not getting a tailgate spreader.


Certified transmission in Independence and Blue Springs has a heavy duty snow plow transmission that they build. We had a '99 
F-250 powerstroke for a while that an employee burnt the transmission up in (plowing snow). We took it there and had them put the HD transmission in. I think the final bill was about $4k. Is your truck a short bed or long bed?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> One of my friends that works at McCarthy Chevy


Worst dealership I've ever dealt with! If he works at the one in Lee's Summit I bet he'd recognize my truck. I'm sure they loved me as much as I loved them.....

Well I had a bunch typed out, but I won't turn this into a mccarthy bash.


----------



## JMHConstruction

jones816 said:


> Yeah I've herd real good things about the duramax. I currently have a f-250 its not the motor that worry me its all been totally replaced. I mean everything and since I got away from having the car lot where I bought work on it, its been solid. I'm going to have the suspension and transmission gone thru this summer just to be on the safe side. Thinking about having the suspension completely re done. As far as the reasoning for using a smaller spreader. My thoughts was I would have 4000-5000$ wrapped up in it in case next winter is mild like this winter. That and guys I worked for in the past seemed to make it. Most likely I'll end up not getting a tailgate spreader.


Your spreader will make you more than your plow (I kick myself in the ass for not getting a spreader this year). If you have room to store bulk and the equipment to load it, I'd go v box over tailgate. Also, if you plan to sub I'd go vbox because most don't want the added cost of bags vs bulk. We've had 2 plowable storms this year, I have put ice melt on my walks a total of 17 times already (some are from multiple applications for 1 storm).


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Worst dealership I've ever dealt with! If he works at the one in Lee's Summit I bet he'd recognize my truck. I'm sure they loved me as much as I loved them.....
> 
> Well I had a bunch typed out, but I won't turn this into a mccarthy bash.


Lol, I think he works at the one in Kansas. But I'm not sure


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Plowboy, have you had to replace the fuel pressure regulator on your truck? My 2005 will sort of surge going down the road at 20-30 mph then do it pretty bad sitting at an intersection. The RPM's jump about 200 which causes the truck to creep forward if you don't have the brakes pressed pretty hard. One of my friends that works at McCarthy Chevy told me it was the pressure regulator.


No I have not. I've replaced cp3 pump, fuel filter housing, head gaskets with arp studs, and the anti-theft wiring harness. Since I've owned the truck. Does it surge all the time?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> No I have not. I've replaced cp3 pump, fuel filter housing, head gaskets with arp studs, and the anti-theft wiring harness. Since I've owned the truck. Does it surge all the time?


It's hit and miss. diesel treatment helps it out quite a bit.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> It's hit and miss. diesel treatment helps it out quite a bit.


Yeah my mechanic said to run additives with every tank. I have a week injector he said, so I run diesel Klean.


----------



## Ty27

Just saw on Facebook cold blast heading toward us at the end of January into much of February. CFS model (this morning) also had a big storm here right around the 10th of feb. This afternoons run pushed it back about a week, but snow amounts stayed the same. I probably just jinxed us


----------



## plowboy87

February has been some of our biggest snowfalls. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> February has been some of our biggest snowfalls. Fingers crossed


I remember (I think it was) February 2013. We got around 30" in like two weeks. We only had one truck at the time (2 weeks before these storms we sold a 99 F-250, loved that truck) anyway, the first storm we were helping out a friend of mine, plowing a church in lone jack. It kind of slopes down hill towards the end of the lot, and went to back up (this was in the dodge we have now) and the water pump sheered right off the engine. It was pretty wierd how it happened. Getting the truck home was fun too lol. The next storm (like a week later) we got home around maybe 6:00 that evening and wasn't going to go out until around 1:00 AM. Well, went out to start the truck and it started fine but we didn't get to the highway before things got wonky. We parked the truck facing north and the whole engine compartment was packed full of snow, which fried the alternator because it was wet. Thank god our friend(the same guy we plowed the church for) had a spare truck that evening and he was nice enough to let us borrow it.

I don't know if I want all that but a few 6" snows would be ok..

That was pretty long, sorry:laugh:


----------



## plowboy87

I remember that storm, wish I still had the pics. I got my truck high centered at my law office in lee summit. Half hour of shoveling I finally got out. When I got home that night, pulled into my driveway got stuck again. I left it until the next morning, I didn't have enough energy to shovel anymore!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

I don't care if it's 2" or 2', I NEED it to snow a few more times. After I get all my checks so far, I might actually break even. I'd like to get at least part of this plow paid off, and a paycheck for myself would be nice for a change...


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I remember that storm, wish I still had the pics. I got my truck high centered at my law office in lee summit. Half hour of shoveling I finally got out. When I got home that night, pulled into my driveway got stuck again. I left it until the next morning, I didn't have enough energy to shovel anymore!!


lol I did too much shoveling those storms too, we also broke a few hoses on the snoway plow that we had at the time. It was fun


----------



## plowboy87

Anybody salt yesterday? From the ice fog. I didn't have my spreader on, came to quick to get ready.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Anybody salt yesterday? From the ice fog. I didn't have my spreader on, came to quick to get ready.


I didn't know it was supposed to get below freezing.. apparently it caused a lot of accidents. We didn't do anything


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Anybody salt yesterday? From the ice fog. I didn't have my spreader on, came to quick to get ready.


Nope. I didn't see anyone out here salting. The regular roads were fine here. Highways were a mess, but I think mainly bridges. I know a few on-ramps were shut down here.


----------



## plowboy87

I noticed a few lots got salted in independence. If I salted my lots, my customers would probably question the need for it. Especially since it was 50 yesterday.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I noticed a few lots got salted in independence. If I salted my lots, my customers would probably question the need for it. Especially since it was 50 yesterday.


I figured enough product was already down from the "ice storm". Our customers would ask the same question in a scenario like that.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty, on your GoPro how do you edit videos? I've been messing with my camera, and can't figure it out. Do I need to download it on a computer?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Ty, on your GoPro how do you edit videos? I've been messing with my camera, and can't figure it out. Do I need to download it on a computer?


Do you have the gopro app? If so, you can create clips on there. As far as uploading it to a computer, I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Do you have the gopro app? If so, you can create clips on there. As far as uploading it to a computer, I'm not sure how it works.


I have the app for my camera, but I don't have any settings on there to create clips. Also it won't let me send the video from the app. I'll have to do some more research on it.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I have the app for my camera, but I don't have any settings on there to create clips. Also it won't let me send the video from the app. I'll have to do some more research on it.


There may not be enough storage on your phone. My phone won't let me save any videos off of the gopro because I have low storage.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> There may not be enough storage on your phone. My phone won't let me save any videos off of the gopro because I have low storage.


 That is exactly the problem I have, not enough storage.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> That is exactly the problem I have, not enough storage.


I haven't looked into downloading/editing on a computer, if I figure it out then I'll let you know


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone going to the boat and sports show this weekend? I'm a huge fisherman, so I think I'm going to check it out. Never been.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone going to the boat and sports show this weekend? I'm a huge fisherman, so I think I'm going to check it out. Never been.


Nope. If my wife and I went to the sports show, we would get lake fever, and then we would probably buy a new boat.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Nope. If my wife and I went to the sports show, we would get lake fever, and then we would probably buy a new boat.


Maybe if it would snow we could afford one! Lol

I'd like to upgrade my little jon boat, but don't think I'll ever pull the trigger. Bass pro almost had me sold on one of their cheaper aluminum boats last spring, but all I could think about was what else I could buy for that $10k or whatever it was. My wife wants a ski boat like my grandparents have at the ozarks, but I fish more than she would get on the lake


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone going to the boat and sports show this weekend? I'm a huge fisherman, so I think I'm going to check it out. Never been.


I'm going to hale arena tonight to watch the arenacross then tomorrow night the plan is to race..


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Maybe if it would snow we could afford one! Lol
> 
> I'd like to upgrade my little jon boat, but don't think I'll ever pull the trigger. Bass pro almost had me sold on one of their cheaper aluminum boats last spring, but all I could think about was what else I could buy for that $10k or whatever it was. My wife wants a ski boat like my grandparents have at the ozarks, but I fish more than she would get on the lake


 We have a 20 foot champion fish and ski with a 200 horse mercury, but we want about a 26 footer ski boat.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> We have a 20 foot champion fish and ski with a 200 horse mercury, but we want about a 26 footer ski boat.


A neighbor was selling an 18' fish and ski Procraft a few years back. Wish I would have jumped on it. I love being on the water. Wish my slow season was in the summer and not winter so I could go to the lake more often.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I'm going to hale arena tonight to watch the arenacross then tomorrow night the plan is to race..


Sounds fun. Never been. Only experience I have with that is my dad's old '84 Honda 125 lol


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Sounds fun. Never been. Only experience I have with that is my dad's old '84 Honda 125 lol


Lol, I got a 250f kawasaki.


----------



## Dirtebiker

plowboy87 said:


> After this storm makes me want a v-box spreader. My back is sure feeling it.


What are you using now? I'm thinking about getting a TGS.


----------



## plowboy87

Dirtebiker said:


> What are you using now? I'm thinking about getting a TGS.


Saltdogg tgs06. Been using it since 2009.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well the boat show only had had boats well out of my price range. I did look at a few that were almost twice what I paid for my house...

Calling it the boat and sport show was a stretch. Maybe the boat and 1 fishing booth show lol. Oh well, spent the day with my dad, so that's always nice.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Well the boat show only had had boats well out of my price range. I did look at a few that were almost twice what I paid for my house...
> 
> Calling it the boat and sport show was a stretch. Maybe the boat and 1 fishing booth show lol. Oh well, spent the day with my dad, so that's always nice.


I heard on the radio today that, there is another boat show at Overland Park convention center next weekend.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I heard on the radio today that, there is another boat show at Overland Park convention center next weekend.


Yeah I heard that too and had to double check my tickets. Thought I was going the wrong weekend and to the wrong place! I won't go to that one. Way outta my budget right now. Someday I'll have the nice boat, for now I'll stick with my little jon boat.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Not sure if you guys are Royals fans, but Royals pitcher Yordano Ventura has died at 25 in a car accident in the Dominican Republic. Very sad. Thoughts and prays to his family, the Royals, and the community. They're talking about it now on 610 sports radio.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Not sure if you guys are Royals fans, but Royals pitcher Yordano Ventura has died at 25 in a car accident in the Dominican Republic. Very sad. Thoughts and prays to his family, the Royals, and the community. They're talking about it now on 610 sports radio.


Yeah I saw that on twitter. Very sad news.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Not sure if you guys are Royals fans, but Royals pitcher Yordano Ventura has died at 25 in a car accident in the Dominican Republic. Very sad. Thoughts and prays to his family, the Royals, and the community. They're talking about it now on 610 sports radio.


I saw it on Facebook. I try to keep up with them during the summer. It is very sad, another player that played for the braves I think, he died down there too.


----------



## Ty27

Lezak just said cold blast in February with more winter storms. I hope it happens!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

No kidding. I didn't see it, did he say when?


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Lezak just said cold blast in February with more winter storms. I hope it happens!!


Let's hope so, I looked in my back yard today and have some grass turning green and weeds already.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> No kidding. I didn't see it, did he say when?


Second or third week of the month, sounds like 2013.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Let's hope so, I looked in my back yard today and have some grass turning green and weeds already.


I noticed a couple green grass clippings too lol not good!!


----------



## plowboy87

First snow of the season. Trying my new plow out.


----------



## Ty27

Plowboy, how is it doing a cemetery? I guess it's just like plowing roads for the most part? I've never done one


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Plowboy, how is it doing a cemetery? I guess it's just like plowing roads for the most part? I've never done one


Just like plowing roads. Cemetery isn't a priority, unless there is a funeral. It can get pretty bad though with drifts on a deeper snow.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Just like plowing roads. Cemetery isn't a priority, unless there is a funeral. It can get pretty bad though with drifts on a deeper snow.


I figured that with the head stones and trees being close to the road.

The CFS model has had a semi large storm here around the 10th of feb for awhile now, I know it's way out but it sure is fun to look at! lol


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I figured that with the head stones and trees being close to the road.
> 
> The CFS model has had a semi large storm here around the 10th of feb for awhile now, I know it's way out but it sure is fun to look at! lol


I have another couple videos on my camera with the wings on. Maybe I'll upload them sometime.

I'll take anything!!! I'd be happy with a 2" snow on a Friday night.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I have another couple videos on my camera with the wings on. Maybe I'll upload them sometime.
> 
> I'll take anything!!! I'd be happy with a 2" snow on a Friday night.


Yup anything would be great! I just want a big snow, haven't had one in forever it seems like.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Really... on the 10th? I was going to take another contractor test on the 11th...damn johnson county won't accept my framing one anymore. Nothing I want to do more than be out all day, then take a 4 hour test with no sleep in between.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Really... on the 10th? I was going to take another contractor test on the 11th...damn johnson county won't accept my framing one anymore. Nothing I want to do more than be out all day, then take a 4 hour test with no sleep in between.


It's just what the model says. Will probably change


----------



## JMHConstruction

Probably change to the 11th starting at 1:30 (time of my test). I don't care about eating the $100 for test if we can get some snow. I just have already missed my first test talking to a customer, and the next date was 3 weeks later on the 11th. If I miss this I'll be SOL because I have permits I need to pull lol. Nothing makes you feel more professional than calling your customer and moving back their start date..twice..

Other than that I hope we get a s**t load of snow in February!


----------



## plowboy87

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snod&rh=2017012506&fh=276&r=us_c&dpdt= Here is your big snow ty.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snod&rh=2017012506&fh=276&r=us_c&dpdt= Here is your big snow ty.


Man, if only that would stay!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snod&rh=2017012506&fh=276&r=us_c&dpdt= Here is your big snow ty.


Yep!!! Lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Weather Channel has less than an inch, and I'm not seeing much of a chance on any other site. Hopefully that model is correct and we get hammered.


----------



## Ty27

It's back in, the model-flipping begins

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snod&rh=2017012518&fh=276&r=us_c&dpdt=


----------



## JMHConstruction

AccuWeather is showing almost an inch of ice that Saturday night and around a half inch of snow Sunday. This is one we'll have to keep an eye on, but it's pretty far out. I'm sure things will go back and forth like crazy.


----------



## plowboy87

Chance of a winter mix Saturday night??? It will probably happen since I'm leaving town tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Chance of a winter mix Saturday night??? It will probably happen since I'm leaving town tomorrow morning.


Who said that? I haven't heard anything like that


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Who said that? I haven't heard anything like that


Channel 5 tweeted it out this morning. Nws said something about it to.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Saw the storm is gone for the 5th on pivotal weather....


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Saw the storm is gone for the 5th on pivotal weather....


The ensembles have something past the 10th that looks decent, I think it's the same storm just jumping around.


----------



## Mistifier

I just mounted 4 rear lights on my truck, used weather pack connectors..... pricey. I mounted them like the ladder racks at the steak pockets. If u want I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ty27

Jeff Penner on the 41 blog today said 2-4 storms in February. It needs to happen


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Jeff Penner on the 41 blog today said 2-4 storms in February. It needs to happen


Yes, it sure does.


----------



## JMHConstruction

So I looked at the books and did the math on winter expenses and earnings this season. All I have to say is wow...

Before I didn't have a truck payment (just maintenance), extra insurance for the plow, cost of the plow, etc. Also had 2-3 sidewalk crews (depending on who showed up) vs 1 small one this year, so I don't make as much for the salting events without a spreader or thousands of feet of sidewalk to salt.

I really like being in the truck, but these last few years are killing me. I knew in my mind that I'd gross less by basically downsizing so I could sit in a truck and not babysit, but when you look at it on paper it really kills ya. I keep thinking about different on how to improve, and do things like get a salter for the truck, and hire a supervisor to lead a few crews and drop off ice melt and stuff as they need it, but I don't know if I want to keep throwing money into what, as of now, is a failing part of the business. In the past I have had a few slow years, breaking even. But I've never been in the red like I am this year!

Any suggestions guys?

*
COME ON FEBRUARY! I NEED YOU TO COME THROUGH FOR ALL OF US!*


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> So I looked at the books and did the math on winter expenses and earnings this season. All I have to say is wow...
> 
> Before I didn't have a truck payment (just maintenance), extra insurance for the plow, cost of the plow, etc. Also had 2-3 sidewalk crews (depending on who showed up) vs 1 small one this year, so I don't make as much for the salting events without a spreader or thousands of feet of sidewalk to salt.
> 
> I really like being in the truck, but these last few years are killing me. I knew in my mind that I'd gross less by basically downsizing so I could sit in a truck and not babysit, but when you look at it on paper it really kills ya. I keep thinking about different on how to improve, and do things like get a salter for the truck, and hire a supervisor to lead a few crews and drop off ice melt and stuff as they need it, but I don't know if I want to keep throwing money into what, as of now, is a failing part of the business. In the past I have had a few slow years, breaking even. But I've never been in the red like I am this year!
> 
> Any suggestions guys?
> 
> *
> COME ON FEBRUARY! I NEED YOU TO COME THROUGH FOR ALL OF US!*


Some years are bad, some years are great. The good thing is, your truck and plow will last longer than one season, so even though this year is a bust so far, you have equipment that will earn you money for many future years. If you had a V box salter, I bet your numbers would look a lot better. Did you salt any lots At all this year?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Some years are bad, some years are great. The good thing is, your truck and plow will last longer than one season, so even though this year is a bust so far, you have equipment that will earn you money for many future years. If you had a V box salter, I bet your numbers would look a lot better. Did you salt any lots At all this year?


The only lot I have for myself (I'm a sub on the rest) I salted, but just did it with my walk behind. The lot is so small it didn't take long at all, so not having the right equipment there didn't hurt.

I'm going to get a salter for next year. I've also thought about hiring a guy to drive my other truck from job to job like I used to with the sidewalks and get a few more crews again. Walks make great money, but damn I hate dealing with the guys shoveling. Too stressful when half of them don't show.

I just keep telling myself I have had good years in the past lol. If we get another season like the last couple I probably won't be able to keep doing it. Just throwing money out the window...

I think I just need another storm to remind me how much I enjoy being out in the snow and doing something different than the everyday grind.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> The only lot I have for myself (I'm a sub on the rest) I salted, but just did it with my walk behind. The lot is so small it didn't take long at all, so not having the right equipment there didn't hurt.
> 
> I'm going to get a salter for next year. I've also thought about hiring a guy to drive my other truck from job to job like I used to with the sidewalks and get a few more crews again. Walks make great money, but damn I hate dealing with the guys shoveling. Too stressful when half of them don't show.
> 
> I just keep telling myself I have had good years in the past lol. If we get another season like the last couple I probably won't be able to keep doing it. Just throwing money out the window...
> 
> I think I just need another storm to remind me how much I enjoy being out in the snow and doing something different than the everyday grind.


It would look a lot better if you had a v box for this year. Since you didn't salt the lots that you are subbed to, I would imagine that you missed out on some money. The ice storm and the first little round in early December especially, plus every snow storm you could have salted everything that you plow atleast once or twice. We still have a month and a half to go for snow removal so I wouldn't throw in the towel just yet, even though it is tempting...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> It would look a lot better if you had a v box for this year. Since you didn't salt the lots that you are subbed to, I would imagine that you missed out on some money. The ice storm and the first little round in early December especially, plus every snow storm you could have salted everything that you plow atleast once or twice. We still have a month and a half to go for snow removal so I wouldn't throw in the towel just yet, even though it is tempting...


You are 100% correct, I need a vbox. I was hoping to use this year's profits to for one next year. I couldn't break into the company savings anymore, or I wouldn't have enough to finance payroll and the first few jobs when I start building again until I get cash flow again (not the best year for me all around last year). This year I will just count on that purchase and build it in to the overhead.

Winters here are crazy, and years like last year and this one make me wish I just had kept building and never stopped. However if I would have done that I'm sure it would have been a record snow year and I would have been losing money that way. I'm in a better mood now than I was last night. Just sucks seeing that you're thousands in the hole for the season so far, and starting the new year in the red is never good... 
I'll make it up somewhere. No use abusing myself for something I can't control. Just gotta keep looking forward.


----------



## plowboy87

The old saying goes, you got to spend money to make money. You expanded your snow removal services this year, upgraded your truck to make you more efficient. So you might be in the red right now but, things will smooth out in the end.


----------



## plowboy87

With it being 60* today, it's hard to think about snow!!!!!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> With it being 60* today, it's hard to think about snow!!!!!


Sure is...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Not much hope in the forecast either. AccuWeather is showing a few quarter inch snowfalls, but that's it. Other weather apps not showing much hope. Might get another salting or two.

I've already been selling and building jobs. Doing stuff right now that doesn't need a permit, and am booked for about 2 months after I get my other licence (if the 11th ever comes!!). Might have been a bust for the winter, but trying to make up for it now. Saw a mowing crew out today at a strip mall


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Not much hope in the forecast either. AccuWeather is showing a few quarter inch snowfalls, but that's it. Other weather apps not showing much hope. Might get another salting or two.
> 
> I've already been selling and building jobs. Doing stuff right now that doesn't need a permit, and am booked for about 2 months after I get my other licence (if the 11th ever comes!!). Might have been a bust for the winter, but trying to make up for it now. Saw a mowing crew out today at a strip mall


We had a couple guys go out for a leaf cleanup. Also have jobs lined up ready to go just waiting on spring. I'm still hopeful on February though


----------



## Ty27

What do you guys think, any more snow this year? Looking at the long ranger and the grass might be green by the end of the month, LOL


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> What do you guys think, any more snow this year? Looking at the long ranger and the grass might be green by the end of the month, LOL


Yeah, I pretty much gave up. Plow and sidewalk stuff haven't gone to storage and is still in the garage, but it's not looking great. I figure just be ready for whatever. A buddy asked me about snow mix Saturday, but haven't heard anyone talking about it and the high is 39 or something, so I don't see it sticking if we do get a mix. 41 app says no storms in sight for 7 day forecast.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I don't know how accurate this site is (never used it), but it's showing some snow. Who knows...

http://www.kclongrangeweather.com/index.html


----------



## Ty27

Yeah all the models are trending towards a big warm up. The NWS on Facebook said yesterday that this winter reminded them a lot of 2012-2013 winter.


----------



## plowboy87

i hate to say it but, I think we're done with the snow. I miss the years when we had 10 or 12 pushes for the season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yeah all the models are trending towards a big warm up. The NWS on Facebook said yesterday that this winter reminded them a lot of 2012-2013 winter.


Man I hope so. Wasn't 2013 the year we got hammered with late snow? I don't have my stuff right here, but i think that's the year we had a few crazy snow totals. I remember we couldn't keep up with is, and (doing sidewalks) everyone was quitting so we worked for like 2 extra days, just finishing other people's jobs. Maybe my years are off..


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Man I hope so. Wasn't 2013 the year we got hammered with late snow? I don't have my stuff right here, but i think that's the year we had a few crazy snow totals. I remember we couldn't keep up with is, and (doing sidewalks) everyone was quitting so we worked for like 2 extra days, just finishing other people's jobs. Maybe my years are off..


No you are right, 2013 we had 2 or 3 10"+ storms in like one week. It was crazy


----------



## plowboy87

Well we might have something the end of next week.

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snku_acc&rh=2017020218&fh=162&r=conus&dpdt=


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Well we might have something the end of next week.
> 
> http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snku_acc&rh=2017020218&fh=162&r=conus&dpdt=


Earlier it had the same storm but not as deep of snow. Let's hope that shifts South a bit..


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well I'm not really trusting pivotal weather much anymore, but it's showing snow starting the 18th and bringing a good little storm. Problem there is all other weather sites showing no snow and temps well above freezing. It's pretty far out there and things can change, but fingers crossed for at least one more snow. I've forgotten what it looks like lol


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Well I'm not really trusting pivotal weather much anymore, but it's showing snow starting the 18th and bringing a good little storm. Problem there is all other weather sites showing no snow and temps well above freezing. It's pretty far out there and things can change, but fingers crossed for at least one more snow. I've forgotten what it looks like lol


I found a new site that I like, tropical tidbits. As far as this winter, I think stick a fork in it, were done.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Concrete's getting a little slick in Olathe already. Another little band coming up. Might actually get to put some ice melt down on the sidewalks


----------



## JMHConstruction

Will that disappeared fast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sure is a cold, windy, raw day here in Grandview.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> Sure is a cold, windy, raw day here in Grandview.


Do tell, anything new down there?

Hurd fron a carney et wus 95° the otter day.


----------



## plowboy87

1olddogtwo said:


> Sure is a cold, windy, raw day here in Grandview.


Wait till Friday, it will feel like spring!!!


----------



## Ty27

Saturday I heard 70*F


----------



## JMHConstruction

1olddogtwo said:


> Sure is a cold, windy, raw day here in Grandview.


What you doing in grandview?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> What you doing in grandview?


I was wondering that too lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I flew from Hattiesburg (70F) to San Antonio (90F) yesterday to pick up a new truck. Had to run up to Grandview (28F) to our shop, pick up a PW trailer and head back to Hattiesburg...... I'm currently somewhere in Arkansas and it's 42 degrees.... it was 28 at noon and windy,...... I'm not used to the temperature felt brutal....Lol

I'm to be back next week to pick up a second F550 does being painted.


----------



## Ty27

Good looking truck, you're right in our back yards!! Lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Yeah I was used to the spring weather we were having. I had more layers on today than when I'm out in the snow. Wind made it feel much worse than it was. Truck looks nice, and no worries about rust, being from Texas.

Didn't Chicago get some snow today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah I was used to the spring weather we were having. I had more layers on today than when I'm out in the snow. Wind made it feel much worse than it was. Truck looks nice, and no worries about rust, being from Texas.
> 
> Didn't Chicago get some snow today?


Doesn't seem to snow anymore in Chicago. Lots of salting, two yesterday.

Truck is brand new, had 100 miles on pick up.


----------



## JMHConstruction

1olddogtwo said:


> Doesn't seem to snow anymore in Chicago. Lots of salting, two yesterday.
> 
> Truck is brand new, had 100 miles on pick up.


Yeah, I realized it was new after I posted that. Looks great. Congrats on the find.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> I flew from
> 
> View attachment 170505


did ya get any fuel en et ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

She was a Spitzer. I had to find the magic spot for the swallow.

The auto/trucks pumps are usually a much better option, but the place was very busy


----------



## SnoFarmer

i hate et when that happens....


----------



## plowboy87

Lezak in his blog today said one more snow before the season is over. I'll believe it when I see it!!!!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Lezak in his blog today said one more snow before the season is over. I'll believe it when I see it!!!!


Kctv5 on Facebook said possible snow next weekend. I've heard lezak saying that for a couple weeks. All I say is 70*F isn't going to let it snow...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone watching the radar? Snow looks to be dropping this way, but unless it brings some much colder temps with it it'll just be a blue tease on the radar. I definitely am not ready if it does drop anything, but I'd guess ground temps would take care of that..


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone watching the radar? Snow looks to be dropping this way, but unless it brings some much colder temps with it it'll just be a blue tease on the radar. I definitely am not ready if it does drop anything, but I'd guess ground temps would take care of that..


I heard it's supposed to stay north of highway 36.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Obviously nothing is sticking, but we've had flurries off and on all day here in olathe. Was nice to see a snow flake again lol.


----------



## Ty27

Apparently we avoided a "snowless February" last night with a trace of snow officially measured in Kansas City. 

I know a lot of people say global warming is a huge factor but the last time missouri had a snowless February was in the late 1800's. I think we're just going through a natural cycle. I hate to say it though,but I think the snow season is done for this year.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Apparently we avoided a "snowless February" last night with a trace of snow officially measured in Kansas City.
> 
> I know a lot of people say global warming is a huge factor but the last time missouri had a snowless February was in the late 1800's. I think we're just going through a natural cycle. I hate to say it though,but I think the snow season is done for this year.


Hate to say it, I think snow season is done too. Put my plow away at the farm today. Better get ready for mowing season, probably be a early start.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Hate to say it, I think snow season is done too. Put my plow away at the farm today. Better get ready for mowing season, probably be a early start.


All our stuff is cleaned and put away too. We decided to tear in to the bobcat's engine today. Got everything unhooked and it's ready to come out. Need to order a rebuild kit from kubota and get it out back together. I guess just rent machines in the mean time.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I just hope the record high temps in February don't mean record high temps this summer....


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Hate to say it, I think snow season is done too. Put my plow away at the farm today. Better get ready for mowing season, probably be a early start.


Most of the big name landscape companies have been mowing the commercial lawns. I haven't noticed any in the residential neighborhoods yet. Luckily, because of shade from trees, my yard is so crappy that I haven't had to mow here yet.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Most of the big name landscape companies have been mowing the commercial lawns. I haven't noticed any in the residential neighborhoods yet. Luckily, because of shade from trees, my yard is so crappy that I haven't had to mow here yet.


I have a job that I need to topsoil and seed before I start mowing. I only have a few properties I mow, to much competition. This year I need to redo my backyard, more than half is bare ground.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I just hope the record high temps in February don't mean record high temps this summer....


Or a drought like in 2012, that summer made a lot of companies face reality. There is some good rain chances though here in the few weeks according to the weather channel.


----------



## Ty27

Crazy night last night... we were under a tornado warning for about 30 minutes or so..

Now I'm hearing snow this weekend?


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Crazy night last night... we were under a tornado warning for about 30 minutes or so..
> 
> Now I'm hearing snow this weekend?


Crazy night for sure, lost power for about 12 hours or so.

Snow!!! I'll get excited Saturday when I see it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'll believe it when I see it. Figures we would get something after I put everything away for the season. 

Glad everyone is ok. Luckily we didn't get much, but I saw some pictures of the damages around the area and it hard to believe. I feel bad for those families.


----------



## Ty27

Oak grove got hit hard by a EF3 tornado. I'm pretty sure I saw the funnel through all the Lightning last night. The whole skyline was lit up for 5 minutes at least. Pretty cool except for the tornadoes. I'm taking water and some other supplies tomorrow.


----------



## plowboy87

Tornado hit about 1/2 mile south of me, just glad nobody died. Seeing some of the damage this morning in person was unreal. Prayers for the families affected by this.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Tornado hit about 1/2 mile south of me, just glad nobody died. Seeing some of the damage this morning in person was unreal. Prayers for the families affected by this.


I was wondering if it was close to you. Glad everyone is ok. I heard a few fences and trampolines and such were blown around in LS. Worst I saw here was a fallen tree.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Tornado hit about 1/2 mile south of me, just glad nobody died. Seeing some of the damage this morning in person was unreal. Prayers for the families affected by this.


It's unreal. I can't imagine losing everything like that. Even with insurance to replace costs, I can't even fathom going through that. Not to mention the things that can't be replaced.


----------



## BUFF

Hey guys I'll be rolling into KC this coming Monday in the late afternoon/early evening . Never been there so I'm looking for dinner options (BBQ or Steak) and if anyone would want to meet up for a couple beers I'm always up for that too.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Hey guys I'll be rolling into KC this coming Monday in the late afternoon/early evening . Never been there so I'm looking for dinner options (BBQ or Steak) and if anyone would want to meet up for a couple beers I'm always up for that too.


I'm Busy.....


----------



## plowboy87

BUFF said:


> Hey guys I'll be rolling into KC this coming Monday in the late afternoon/early evening . Never been there so I'm looking for dinner options (BBQ or Steak) and if anyone would want to meet up for a couple beers I'm always up for that too.


jess and Jim's is a good steakhouse. As far as barbecue there is so many places to choose from Hell the way the weather is looking we all might be working instead of drinking beer.


----------



## plowboy87

Well sounds like this weekend is getting more interesting. Might have to go dig my stuff out of storage tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Busy.....


I was banking on that....


----------



## Ty27

Buff... there is a place kind of on the out skirts of grain valley called porky's barbeque. If you wanna meet up I'd be down. But we might be working (plowing snow) Monday


----------



## JMHConstruction

What part of the city are you going to be in? That might determine where I send you to eat, if I end up not being able to meet you. Burnt ends started at Arthur Bryant's in (I think) the '70s as a way to keep customers busy and as a free snack while they waited in the long lines. Before that they were just thrown away. Gates BBQ and Joe's Kansas City BBQ (also known as Oklahoma Joe's) are also great places.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I heard someone talking about up to 10" of snow this weekend. If I had to guess it'll just be some ice, and will require a salting before it melts off. With these warm temps, it'll be like concrete if we have to plow or shovel it. I would love to plow a bit, but I've been so busy I'm afraid it'll slow me down. I'm trying to make up for a little bit of the slow winter and being slow last year too.


----------



## plowboy87

I've heard 1-3 Saturday with temps in teens Saturday night. Then another shot of snow Sunday night into Monday


----------



## Ty27

10" JMH?? I've heard 1-3" like plow boy said. If it does melt we could still salt Saturday night and make better money.. but id like to push one last time. I haven't heard much about Monday


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> 10" JMH?? I've heard 1-3" like plow boy said. If it does melt we could still salt Saturday night and make better money.. but id like to push one last time. I haven't heard much about Monday


I think Monday will be more of an ice event than snow from the little I've heard. I heard Lezak say a model showed Chillicothe getting 10", so I would guess that's what they were talking about. I was more eavesdropping and didn't hear everything they were saying. Everything else I've heard is around am inch.


----------



## plowboy87

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=sn10_acc&rh=2017030918&fh=96&r=us_c&dpdt= 
Total snow ending Monday night.


----------



## BUFF

Things have changed and I'm no longer heading to KC.
Thanks for the food intel, etc.......:waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Things have changed and I'm no longer heading to KC.
> Thanks for the food intel, etc.......:waving:


Bummer....My schedule had just opened up


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I think Monday will be more of an ice event than snow from the little I've heard. I heard Lezak say a model showed Chillicothe getting 10", so I would guess that's what they were talking about. I was more eavesdropping and didn't hear everything they were saying. Everything else I've heard is around am inch.


Oh gotcha. The model he showed earlier on the news at 6 had a bullseye north and west of kc into Kansas. I hope it slides down


----------



## Ty27

Earlier they had 0.5"-2" south of 36 highway. Guess the models are suggesting higher totals.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well, I'm not sure if I should hook the plow up or not. I know if I dig it out, we wont get anything but a dusting. If leave it in storage buried behind all my other crap, we will get enough to plow. 

I guess I better go start moving things around and get her hooked up....


----------



## BUFF

JMHConstruction said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I should hook the plow up or not. I know if I dig it out, we wont get anything but a dusting. If leave it in storage buried behind all my other crap, we will get enough to plow.
> 
> I guess I better go start moving things around and get her hooked up....


I don't have that problem, it's sunny and 62* with no wind. Sitting in a brewery having a hydraulic lunch....


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well I loaded the sidewalk truck and hooked the plow up to mine, so I'm sure it'll all stay north of me now. Going to pretreat tonight I guess (one last kick in the balls since I didn't get a spreader this year). Seems like a waste to me considering the temps of the concrete, but who am I to argue with easy money. I figure the guys I work for seem to know more about snow removal than I do. I don't think it's supposed to do much until later in the morning, but I'm sure I'll be up early and throughout the night checking on things....

Everyone stay safe out there if we do end up getting anything.:waving:


----------



## JMHConstruction

BUFF said:


> I don't have that problem, it's sunny and 62* with no wind. Sitting in a brewery having a hydraulic lunch....


Yeah I was pretty much over winter, and have already counted the losses and was enjoying the 70* days. As a way to get me through the winter, I enjoy the extra income from snow removal. Once I start building again, it's more of a nuisance. I forgot how much I hate the cold....


----------



## Ty27

Lezak said at 6:30 that a 3"+ band is likely to set up somewhere... I hope right over Jackson county lol

Everyone stay safe tomorrow and don't daydream about the 70*f days...


----------



## plowboy87

Plow is in garage, spreader mounted. That's as far as I got. If I get a call then I'll load with salt, hate loading truck just to unload it right back on the pallet.


----------



## BUFF

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah I was pretty much over winter, and have already counted the losses and was enjoying the 70* days. As a way to get me through the winter, I enjoy the extra income from snow removal. Once I start building again, it's more of a nuisance. I forgot how much I hate the cold....


It's not over till it's over....... Last April mid month we had 16" along the Foothills and 50" at 8k feet. I've plowed snow in the first week of June.
Like the old saying goes "make hay when the sun shines".payup


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hope you guys got more snow up north than we did


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Hope you guys got more snow up north than we did
> View attachment 171413


That's about what we got. Liberty lots we're just wet with a few little patches on the sidewalks. Might go up later and check to make sure nothing has refrozen.


----------



## Ty27

About a month ago we started on the journey of restoration with this bad boy. Complete rebuild on the engine, fresh paint and new decals. Got the engine back last week from the machine shop and assembled it late last week/weekend. Started right up, just had a slight hiccup with the fuel delivery which we figured out this morning. Not having a working skid steer this past month makes me realize how bad I would miss owning one for everyday tasks around the shop! Now onto catching up on jobs and getting started with the busy part of the year..


----------



## buttaluv

Nice! I just got a 763 in December, 1700 hours..cab & heat..can't operate it to save my life, but I'm learning!


----------



## Ty27

763's are bad***! Not to big, not to small and are pretty powerful for their size. I wish ours had an enclosed cab, but for how much I'm in and out of it in a day idk if I'd like it.


----------



## plowboy87

If anyone needs a boss plow mount and headlight adapters for a 05 2500hd, I have mine for sale.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> If anyone needs a boss plow mount and headlight adapters for a 05 2500hd, I have mine for sale.


New truck?


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> New truck?


Yup 2017 2500 cummins.


----------



## Ty27

Went dodge huh? We're looking to sell or trade in ours, found a truck at Robert brogden in Olathe that I would rather have.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Went dodge huh? We're looking to sell or trade in ours, found a truck at Robert brogden in Olathe that I would rather have.


Yeah I went with dodge, they offered me a deal on my duramax that I couldn't pass up. I looked at the new duramax, but the price for one of those were more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Robert Brogden are good guys. I REFUSE to go back to McCarthy, so I've taken my wife's car up to their service center a few times (recall fixes) and BSed with their sales guys. They're usually up at the Lowes lunches when they have them to advertise. AVOID McCarthy, whatever you do. Also heard on the radio today one of the Chevy dealers advertising a 5 year unlimited mile warranty. I'm sure there's a catch, but might be worth checking out. I assume that's on a new vehicle though.

Plowboy, congratulations on the new truck! Love the looks of the dodge trucks, hope she does good for you.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Yeah I went with dodge, they offered me a deal on my duramax that I couldn't pass up. I looked at the new duramax, but the price for one of those were more than I wanted to spend.


Yeah the new duramax's are expensive for sure. The truck(s) were looking at are all four door short beds, 3500's with the 6.0 liter. Test drove the sierra model (basically work truck) and it was plenty for us. I've also looked at the 4500 dodges a little but I don't think I'd like that big of a truck, especially for plowing and going on vacation etc.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Yeah the new duramax's are expensive for sure. The truck(s) were looking at are all four door short beds, 3500's with the 6.0 liter. Test drove the sierra model (basically work truck) and it was plenty for us. I've also looked at the 4500 dodges a little but I don't think I'd like that big of a truck, especially for plowing and going on vacation etc.


I looked at Chevy and ram, both gas and diesel. After driving a diesel and pulling trailers, it's hard to go back to a gas motor. Yes the cummins was more expensive, but if I'm going to spend that kinda money, I want to be happy with it. Dealer started throwing numbers at me and ended up with a tradesman crew cab short bed. Got a bumper to bumper 8 year 150,000 mile warranty. Went threw my first tank of fuel and got 17.1 mpg I thought that wasn't to bad on the first tank. Now just can't wait to put the camper behind it.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I looked at Chevy and ram, both gas and diesel. After driving a diesel and pulling trailers, it's hard to go back to a gas motor. Yes the cummins was more expensive, but if I'm going to spend that kinda money, I want to be happy with it. Dealer started throwing numbers at me and ended up with a tradesman crew cab short bed. Got a bumper to bumper 8 year 150,000 mile warranty. Went threw my first tank of fuel and got 17.1 mpg I thought that wasn't to bad on the first tank. Now just can't wait to put the camper behind it.


17 is better than what I've heard from my friends. Neighbor has a 4500 dodge cummins and he says that truck gets 10 with or without a load. I think it's geared low though.

I'm on the fense with the new diesels vs the gas engines.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Mine is not close to new, but is the chevy 6.0 gasser. Does fine for my needs, usually in town driving and short highway trips. I don't haul heavy loads often, but I have had 13k lbs behind me once and even though it dogged a bit, I got there. I usually haul half that, once every week or so.

I regret gas when I go on longer trips, but I still feel what I pay with less mpg makes up for the diesels expensive upfront costs and maintenance. I think with all the BS the diesels have these days that my next one will be gas again, especially since most of the newer diesels don't get great mpg's any more and they seem to all have issues.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Mine is not close to new, but is the chevy 6.0 gasser. Does fine for my needs, usually in town driving and short highway trips. I don't haul heavy loads often, but I have had 13k lbs behind me once and even though it dogged a bit, I got there. I usually haul half that, once every week or so.
> 
> I regret gas when I go on longer trips, but I still feel what I pay with less mpg makes up for the diesels expensive upfront costs and maintenance. I think with all the BS the diesels have these days that my next one will be gas again, especially since most of the newer diesels don't get great mpg's any more and they seem to all have issues.


Yep, we've had a 5.9 cummins and a 6.0 power joke both take a crap on us. The two duramax trucks we've had (one a 2007, the current one a 2005) haven't had any issues so far, knock on wood. The 454 chevy 2500hd we have runs great, pulls great, I'm sold on it.


----------



## Snowtek

I got called today about giving a bid for 18 grocery stores in the metro area. The guy said that it was a 1 inch trigger and they wanted all the lots treated with calcium instead of salt. I guess the previous guy used a ton of salt and sand and they aren't happy. Do you think 100 per lot for a push 1"-4" 4"-12" 150 is reasonable? I was going to charge 125 for the calcium. Are my numbers way off? Thanks


----------



## U1200

Without knowing the acreage that's hard to say. I would go to 1.5x on a 4-8" and 2x on 8"+ however.


----------



## Ty27

What grocery stores are they? Everyone being from Kansas City in here have probably been past them before and roughly know the size of the lot to give you a better answer.


----------



## JMHConstruction

If you're charging 100 to plow, your de-icing numbers are WAY off. Price what you're going to use and figure price of product, Mark up, and all labor (loading time, spreading time, etc.). 

I would ask why they aren't happy with the salt/sand. If I had to guess I'd say the contractor didn't clean up the sand after the season and they dealt with that all year. Locally, because of our temps, we don't really need much more than salt. I would talk to the manager/owner/whoever you talked to about why they didn't like the service, and go from there. 

Another thing to consider, how far apart are these properties? Since they're all the same company I would guess there will be quite a bit of drive time between them. I would figure that into my price also.

Good luck


----------



## Snowtek

The drive time will be a little bit of a hassle. The stores are as far south as Belton and as far north as Liberty. A lot of the stores are in pretty rough areas. The company is offering a there year contract. I figure with my 3 trucks we should be able to handle 18 lots pretty easy. And I plan on buying another loader before winter.


----------



## CurbKilla

JMHC gave sound advise. I second him. You have enough trucks. Do you have enough reliable drivers? I often end up carrying the load for no shows. It can become challenging and expensive. I don't know much about calcium however sounds like a pita. I also would ask whomever why the salt was not sufficient.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Snowtek said:


> The drive time will be a little bit of a hassle. The stores are as far south as Belton and as far north as Liberty. A lot of the stores are in pretty rough areas. The company is offering a there year contract. I figure with my 3 trucks we should be able to handle 18 lots pretty easy. And I plan on buying another loader before winter.


I was assuming it was just you. Figure your routes out and you should be able to handle that. As Curbkilla pointed out, make sure you're help is good. I know in the last few years it's been getting harder and harder to find help. To the point that this year I am going solo and ditching my sidewalk crew.


----------



## Ty27

if you have to ask for help to give a bid for this big of a contract, you are not ready to handle it yet. These lots are spread way far out, it takes deep planning, coordination and communication to keep a contract this size happy. I may be wrong, but trust me, I've done contracts like this in Kansas City for 15 years. You can't just throw a number at them and hope it's good enough to make you money.


----------



## JustJeff

No. This sounds ass backwards to me. How are three trucks going to cover 18 properties, all with a 1" trigger? That means that each truck is pushing 6 lots, correct? After the first three properties hit their trigger, what about the remaining 15 properties that also have a 1" trigger that aren't being serviced until there's a good 2-3 inches on the ground? And I've never seen a grocery store lot that I would only charge 100.00 for, unless it's some little 7-11 sized lot.


----------



## JustJeff

Ty27 said:


> if you have to ask for help to give a bid for this big of a contract, you are not ready to handle it yet. These lots are spread way far out, it takes deep planning, coordination and communication to keep a contract this size happy. I may be wrong, but trust me, I've done contracts like this in Kansas City for 15 years. You can't just throw a number at them and hope it's good enough to make you money.


Exactly.


----------



## JMHConstruction

JustJeff said:


> No. This sounds ass backwards to me. How are three trucks going to cover 18 properties, all with a 1" trigger? That means that each truck is pushing 6 lots, correct? After the first three properties hit their trigger, what about the remaining 15 properties that also have a 1" trigger that aren't being serviced until there's a good 2-3 inches on the ground? And I've never seen a grocery store lot that I would only charge 100.00 for, unless it's some little 7-11 sized lot.


Drive time will be the worst. In the...not so nice areas, the grocery stores can be small. I'm not sure about $100 small, but I haven't seen them. He's caught in a catch 22, if he uses more trucks he will spend more than he makes, UNLESS he can make different routes around the area. Maybe even sub a few accounts just to make up your route if you can.

One thing I didn't think about last night was sidewalks. How many crews will you have to handle the sidewalks?


----------



## Snowtek

I have 2 trucks that would be doing the sidewalks. I will be using my regular crew to do this work as a way to keep them busy when it snows. You really can't do much rough in with snow on the ground.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well we really haven't helped you much. If all the lots are basically the same (would have to be since the prices are the same), maybe you could post a screen shot from findlotsize.com to give us an idea on what you're looking at. Prices seem low to me, especially dealing with crazy grocery shopping before and during a storm. Without seeing the properties though, it's hard to say.


----------



## Ty27

Well guys ended up with a 2017 ram 3500 four door dually with the cummins and 68RFE transmission. 
Backstory,
Went to Robert brogden, showed them the truck we wanted to trade in for the CCSB GMC 3500, and they wanted to give us less than what parting out the truck would bring us so that was a definite turn off for going that route. That being said, since we were close, ended up going over to Olathe dodge just to see about the new dodges, not really looking to buy a new dodge. Well after test driving the truck we bought (you guys know how it goes) ended up signing the papers on it. 
Really happy with the decision we made, the new truck so far hasn't been phased by anything we've put behind it. And it's got 3.42 gears, which is definitely nice for cruising down the highway. 
Anyways guys just thought I'd update you and see what everyone else is up to


----------



## Bluelineremoval

Hey guys and gals, I'm from the Kansas City area. I'm new to plowing. I've done residential properties with my blower and shovels for 5 years and want to venture into plowing small commercial properties. I have an 01 Silverado 4x4 with 5.3. Still need to buy a plow for the truck just looking for tips, info,suggestions on what to do to get started up. Looking to get the plowing side going winter of 2018.


----------



## Ty27

Bluelineremoval said:


> Hey guys and gals, I'm from the Kansas City area. I'm new to plowing. I've done residential properties with my blower and shovels for 5 years and want to venture into plowing small commercial properties. I have an 01 Silverado 4x4 with 5.3. Still need to buy a plow for the truck just looking for tips, info,suggestions on what to do to get started up. Looking to get the plowing side going winter of 2018.


Plowing with a half ton can be doable, but I wouldn't recommend it for commercial snow removal. If you can, get into at least a 3/4 ton truck before you get a lot of commercial snow accounts contracted.
A good way to get into commercial is to sub for someone, JMH has more info than I do on this. Snowman, brickman and a few other companies are always looking for subs.
With the way the winters have been lately around here, I wouldn't count on if that much  but who knows, this year might be different


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Well guys ended up with a 2017 ram 3500 four door dually with the cummins and 68RFE transmission.
> Backstory,
> Went to Robert brogden, showed them the truck we wanted to trade in for the CCSB GMC 3500, and they wanted to give us less than what parting out the truck would bring us so that was a definite turn off for going that route. That being said, since we were close, ended up going over to Olathe dodge just to see about the new dodges, not really looking to buy a new dodge. Well after test driving the truck we bought (you guys know how it goes) ended up signing the papers on it.
> Really happy with the decision we made, the new truck so far hasn't been phased by anything we've put behind it. And it's got 3.42 gears, which is definitely nice for cruising down the highway.
> Anyways guys just thought I'd update you and see what everyone else is up to


Congrats on the new truck. What plow you putting on it?


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Congrats on the new truck. What plow you putting on it?


The truck we traded in (2003 ram 3500 5.9 cummins) had a 9.2 boss vxt on it so we kept that plow, new truck needs to go down to American to get the truck side on it and should be good to goThumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> The truck we traded in (2003 ram 3500 5.9 cummins) had a 9.2 boss vxt on it so we kept that plow, new truck needs to go down to American to get the truck side on it and should be good to goThumbs Up


I live real close to that dodge dealership. Went over the other day to see what ya got. Good looking trucks. Then of course the salesman came over and I almost go one myself! Good deals right now, but since I've only had mine for a year I figured better not. Plus the wife would have my ass!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> With the way the winters have been lately around here, I wouldn't count on if that much  but who knows, this year might be different


With as wet as its been this summer, I'm hoping for an equally wet winter. Not always, but it seems like the more rain days I have during the summer months (not necessarily spring, but summer), the more we're out in the winter. Hopefully this is true this year. Help pay for your guys' new trucks, and pay for my new spreader.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Plowing with a half ton can be doable, but I wouldn't recommend it for commercial snow removal. If you can, get into at least a 3/4 ton truck before you get a lot of commercial snow accounts contracted.
> A good way to get into commercial is to sub for someone, JMH has more info than I do on this. Snowman, brickman and a few other companies are always looking for subs.
> With the way the winters have been lately around here, I wouldn't count on if that much  but who knows, this year might be different


By the way blue line, stay away from brickman


----------



## Snowtek

Congrats on the new truck. Maybe we will get some snow this year so you can make the payments on it. I can't bring myself to buy a brand new truck and put a plow on it and turn someone else loose in it. It seems things always get torn up if I do. Maybe you guys can answer a question what is the minimum age to plow legally? I have a 17 year old nephew that I thought about putting in a truck. What are your thoughts?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Snowtek said:


> Congrats on the new truck. Maybe we will get some snow this year so you can make the payments on it. I can't bring myself to buy a brand new truck and put a plow on it and turn someone else loose in it. It seems things always get torn up if I do. Maybe you guys can answer a question what is the minimum age to plow legally? I have a 17 year old nephew that I thought about putting in a truck. What are your thoughts?


I believe 18 to drive a commercial truck


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowtek said:


> Congrats on the new truck. Maybe we will get some snow this year so you can make the payments on it. I can't bring myself to buy a brand new truck and put a plow on it and turn someone else loose in it. It seems things always get torn up if I do. Maybe you guys can answer a question what is the minimum age to plow legally? I have a 17 year old nephew that I thought about putting in a truck. What are your thoughts?


Your insurance company may have a say in it also.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I live real close to that dodge dealership. Went over the other day to see what ya got. Good looking trucks. Then of course the salesman came over and I almost go one myself! Good deals right now, but since I've only had mine for a year I figured better not. Plus the wife would have my ass!


Thanks guys,, same thing happened to us except we brought one home. My dad (owner of the company) will be plowing in this truck so no worries there. The other two trucks we got are work trucks so not too worried about them as far as employees tearing them up. 
With these gully washing rains here lately I hope we don't get the same amount in the form of snow that would be terrible haha.
I'm down for 3-6" every Saturday night.


----------



## plowboy87

How is everyone doing? I’m in the process of getting my truck rigged up. Got the mount installed , but still need to put wiring harnesses in. But I should be ready before the snow flys. Hopefully!


----------



## JMHConstruction

I still have to pick up my spreader
I should probably get on that....


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I still have to pick up my spreader
> I should probably get on that....


 Nice, what spreader did you go with?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well I went with the boss forge, but I've hit a financial hiccup with one of my trucks going down. Might take my chances with the saltdogg and save a few grand. Going back and forth, debating on if I take the chance to get the better spreader and hope we have a better winter.

I'll probably stick with the boss


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> How is everyone doing? I'm in the process of getting my truck rigged up. Got the mount installed , but still need to put wiring harnesses in. But I should be ready before the snow flys. Hopefully!


Getting all the contracts finalized and need to get the new truck down to American equipment and get it all set up as well. Had to put a trans in the duramax, new front ends on both chevys need done, power steering pump needs replaced, new spreaders need wired to the trucks and one spreader needs a clutch, and no time to do any of this with work booked up into December right now.. fun times right? Ha, I can't complain though.

Plowboy, do you run wings on your boss v? We have an 8.2 that will be on my truck this winter and I'm thinking about getting the wings because I will be doing some of the largest lots on our list. I was just wondering how they are taking on and off traveling between lots. I plowed with this plow once last year and feel it was way small for the lots we are doing with this particular truck.

JMH, we purchased two Swenson stainless spreaders for $2500 each over the summer, I haven't wired them yet to the trucks but they seem very well built. If you're looking for a third option take a look at the swensons. I do not know the price brand new though. We bought these from a friend of ours who is switching to all Western icebreakers.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Getting all the contracts finalized and need to get the new truck down to American equipment and get it all set up as well. Had to put a trans in the duramax, new front ends on both chevys need done, power steering pump needs replaced, new spreaders need wired to the trucks and one spreader needs a clutch, and no time to do any of this with work booked up into December right now.. fun times right? Ha, I can't complain though.
> 
> Plowboy, do you run wings on your boss v? We have an 8.2 that will be on my truck this winter and I'm thinking about getting the wings because I will be doing some of the largest lots on our list. I was just wondering how they are taking on and off traveling between lots. I plowed with this plow once last year and feel it was way small for the lots we are doing with this particular truck.
> 
> JMH, we purchased two Swenson stainless spreaders for $2500 each over the summer, I haven't wired them yet to the trucks but they seem very well built. If you're looking for a third option take a look at the swensons. I do not know the price brand new though. We bought these from a friend of ours who is switching to all Western icebreakers.


I run wings on my 8.2. Expensive but worth every penny. the wings come off and on really easy. I normally leave them on all the time from lot to lot.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Unless your roads are really narrow or maybe if it's rush hour I would leave the wings on, especially on an 8' v.

With my shortbed it seems to be hard to find spreaders. American seems to have good prices, it's just a matter of figuring out what I want to spend.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I run wings on my 8.2. Expensive but worth every penny. the wings come off and on really easy. I normally leave them on all the time from lot to lot.


I've heard they are around $600-$700 dollars which I didn't think was too bad, I also need to get a quote for truck side install from American.

JMH, we had one of the Swensons (8') in the back of my truck (ccsb) over the summer just to see if it would work. I don't see why it wouldn't work as long as you had 2 2x4's that the spreader sat on inside the bed so you don't have weight on the tailgate. Run the chains in an X pattern on each side and it wouldn't go anywhere. I beleive they make 6' stainless steel of you want to go that route since it is a short bed.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I've heard they are around $600-$700 dollars which I didn't think was too bad, I also need to get a quote for truck side install from American.
> 
> Yeah I think i paid around $700 for my wings. When I asked American for a quote on my install, they were ball parking my quote at around $1000 for labor!! I paid $832 for the mount and upfitter wiring harness and installed it my self.


----------



## Ty27

I've done plow installs before just haven't done a boss install.. With our schedule right now I'll probably just take it to them that way I know everything is done right and I don't have any issues.

How's everyone's fall going so far?? I'm enjoying this colder weather for sure!!


----------



## Ty27

Got a quote for about $1500-$1600 for truckside install from American Equipment this afternoon. Got it on the schedule to go down in a couple weeks. I thought they would be busier this time of the year, kinda rolled the dice on that one


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Got a quote for about $1500-$1600 for truckside install from American Equipment this afternoon. Got it on the schedule to go down in a couple weeks. I thought they would be busier this time of the year, kinda rolled the dice on that one


That's nice they can get it done in a decent amount of time. Forgot to tell you earlier, if you decide on getting plow wings wait till you need cutting edge.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Got a quote for about $1500-$1600 for truckside install from American Equipment this afternoon. Got it on the schedule to go down in a couple weeks. I thought they would be busier this time of the year, kinda rolled the dice on that one


Did you go up there? I had them order my spreader today


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> That's nice they can get it done in a decent amount of time. Forgot to tell you earlier, if you decide on getting plow wings wait till you need cutting edge.


Yes it is!!

The plow is 3 years old, and as you guys know the past few years have been minimal for snow around here, although I do not know how much the cutting edge has worn down. I will have to look at it, if it's under and inch do you think it would still have a major affect? I can see why I would want to wait but if the edge isn't worn down much I would like to buy them this fall.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you go up there? I had them order my spreader today


Yeah, got up there around 4:30. Which spreader did you go with? I saw a few of the new Boss Forge 2.0's sitting out in the yard, didn't really take a look at them though.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yeah, got up there around 4:30. Which spreader did you go with? I saw a few of the new Boss Forge 2.0's sitting out in the yard, didn't really take a look at them though.


Ended up with the vbx8000. You just missed me! I got the pintle chain and they had to order it.

Ended up with the vbx because it has a few more things and a larger motor. Not sure if it's worth the $1k extra, but I don't want to change my mind again lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Ty27 said:


> Yes it is!!
> 
> The plow is 3 years old, and as you guys know the past few years have been minimal for snow around here, although I do not know how much the cutting edge has worn down. I will have to look at it, if it's under and inch do you think it would still have a major affect? I can see why I would want to wait but if the edge isn't worn down much I would like to buy them this fall.


You can get wings whenever you want. If the cutting edge is more worn than the wing edges, just put the plow on and push it around a parking lot until they're all even. Might take awhile.


----------



## JMHConstruction

JustJeff said:


> You can get wings whenever you want. If the cutting edge is more worn than the wing edges, just put the plow on and push it around a parking lot until they're all even. Might take awhile.


Since you're here Jeff, I forgot to ask. Does your vbx have a 3/4 or 1/2 hp feed motor? The sales guy made it sound like the larger motor was new this year.


----------



## JustJeff

JMHConstruction said:


> Since you're here Jeff, I forgot to ask. Does your vbx have a 3/4 or 1/2 hp feed motor? The sales guy made it sound like the larger motor was new this year.


I'd have to look again to be sure, but I could have sworn that the spinner motor is only 1/4 HP. I could be wrong, but as I told you when we were on the phone, this spinner will stop pretty easily when it's heaped full of salt from turning it off while the feed motor was set to "10". I honestly think the Saltdogg spinner motor was stronger.


----------



## JMHConstruction

JustJeff said:


> I'd have to look again to be sure, but I could have sworn that the spinner motor is only 1/4 HP. I could be wrong, but as I told you when we were on the phone, this spinner will stop pretty easily when it's heaped full of salt from turning it off while the feed motor was set to "10". I honestly think the Saltdogg spinner motor was stronger.


I think the Boss spinner motor was 1/8 and saltdogg was 1/4. Could be wrong, I've had a lot of number shoved down my throat today.


----------



## JustJeff

Yes, you could very well be right. That does sound right. I just remember that that when I heard the spinner HP, I could have sworn that it was half of what the SD was.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Ended up with the vbx8000. You just missed me! I got the pintle chain and they had to order it.
> 
> Ended up with the vbx because it has a few more things and a larger motor. Not sure if it's worth the $1k extra, but I don't want to change my mind again lol.


They seem like a well designed spreader from the reviews I have read. Probably would've bought one if we hadn't came across the deal I saw on the stainless swensons over the summer.


----------



## Ty27

Got all the spreaders wired today and fired them up. Not any major issues other than one has a siezed clutch. It's on the agenda to get fixed this weekThumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Got all the spreaders wired today and fired them up. Not any major issues other than one has a siezed clutch. It's on the agenda to get fixed this weekThumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 173836


Nice. So you're coming over to help hook mine up right? :laugh:

Are you expecting any weight issues with it hanging out the bed like it is? Maybe it's not hanging out as much as I think.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Nice. So you're coming over to help hook mine up right? :laugh:
> 
> Are you expecting any weight issues with it hanging out the bed like it is? Maybe it's not hanging out as much as I think.


If I can find some spare time lol

That truck actually won't have a spreader in it. I'll have a pallet of ice melt and sidewalk pushers in the bed. I just threw it in there today while I got the other spreader off the saw horse with the bobcat forks. It actually doesn't stick out any more from the tail gate as it would sitting in a long bed without the tail gate on it. If I were to load it down with salt though, I would stick a 2x4 on each end of the spreader to elevate it so weight wouldn't be on the tail gate. I haven't tried it yet, but it atleast makes sense in my head :laugh:


----------



## plowboy87

If it snows next week who will be ready? I know I will be running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to get ready. Hearing word that snow has been on the models towards the end of next week.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> If it snows next week who will be ready? I know I will be running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to get ready. Hearing word that snow has been on the models towards the end of next week.


I had heard that, but I'm pretty confident we won't see any thing. I atleast hope not.....
Still waiting on the spreader. Should be in early next week, but won't have time to install in for another week i think. I might just pull a guy off the job and have him help me do it one day if it really looks like snow. My guess is IF anything it will be a flurry. Ground temps will be pretty warm still.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> If it snows next week who will be ready? I know I will be running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to get ready. Hearing word that snow has been on the models towards the end of next week.


We're ready for the most part, atleast all the spreaders are ready. The new dodge goes to American equipment on the 27th to get the truck side installed. I don't think we'll be pushing but maybe salting...


----------



## plowboy87

I still need to wire my spreader and lights up. I’m hearing the weather models are predicting anywhere from nothing up to 4”.


----------



## Snowtek

plowboy87 said:


> I still need to wire my spreader and lights up. I'm hearing the weather models are predicting anywhere from nothing up to 4".


 We all know how accurate they are at predicting snow 2 days out let alone a week out. I am going to go out on a limb and say that even if it does snow there won't be any need for plows or salt.


----------



## plowboy87

Snowtek said:


> We all know how accurate they are at predicting snow 2 days out let alone a week out. I am going to go out on a limb and say that even if it does snow there won't be any need for plows or salt.


I would be shocked if we even had snow flurries in the month of October!!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I would be shocked if we even had snow flurries in the month of October!!


My dad has talked about the October surprise before back in the mid 90's. his first year of plowing they got like 8" in October in one snowstorm. Crazy


----------



## Snowtek

Ty27 said:


> My dad has talked about the October surprise before back in the mid 90's. his first year of plowing they got like 8" in October in one snowstorm. Crazy


The snow was gone by morning it was above freezing the whole time. It was a heavy wet snow that came all at once. It created a bunch of tree work because the leaves were still on. The only people that plowed were hacks trying to make a payment on new equipment.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> My dad has talked about the October surprise before back in the mid 90's. his first year of plowing they got like 8" in October in one snowstorm. Crazy


I remember that storm. I was helping my dad hook up his plow. I was I think ten years old. He said it was like pushing concrete.


----------



## Ty27

Snowtek said:


> The snow was gone by morning it was above freezing the whole time. It was a heavy wet snow that came all at once. It created a bunch of tree work because the leaves were still on. The only people that plowed were hacks trying to make a payment on new equipment.


Yeah that's what he has said before. Still pretty cool to see snow that early in the season. I don't think next week will be anything major at all.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Since I will be a sub, I'm not really worried about it. BUT, since I do have a few places of my own, instead of throwing bags in the spreader (really not worried, all my places are pretty small) did anyone ever find a place that will sell and load salt by the ton? Somethings that's open during storms, that I could have them load a ton or 2 if I needed It?
I know someone had asked last year or earlier this year, but don't remember what came of it, and couldn't find it scrolling through old posts.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Since I will be a sub, I'm not really worried about it. BUT, since I do have a few places of my own, instead of throwing bags in the spreader (really not worried, all my places are pretty small) did anyone ever find a place that will sell and load salt by the ton? Somethings that's open during storms, that I could have them load a ton or 2 if I needed It?
> I know someone had asked last year or earlier this year, but don't remember what came of it, and couldn't find it scrolling through old posts.


The only place that comes to mind right now is true north on i35 and Lamar. I know they are open during the storm, ive heard there prices are expensive. But if your in a pinch they are there.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> The only place that comes to mind right now is true north on i35 and Lamar. I know they are open during the storm, ive heard there prices are expensive. But if your in a pinch they are there.


Thanks. That's at least something. Picked up a pallet of salt before I got the spreader, and don't mind loading just the 10 or so bags I'll need. I just was hoping there was a place incase of an ice storm or something that I'll need quite a bit, and don't want to steal from the contractor I use.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Since I will be a sub, I'm not really worried about it. BUT, since I do have a few places of my own, instead of throwing bags in the spreader (really not worried, all my places are pretty small) did anyone ever find a place that will sell and load salt by the ton? Somethings that's open during storms, that I could have them load a ton or 2 if I needed It?
> I know someone had asked last year or earlier this year, but don't remember what came of it, and couldn't find it scrolling through old posts.


Lake view Nursery in Lee's Summit has sold salt during the winter, not sure what their plan is this year. I'd imagine that's quite the drive for you though, JMH. When we're in a pinch we go there since I have a really good relationship with them (they are our main source for stone and block during the summer months) but for the most part we stock salt in house. If you guys are ever in a bad prickle and need a scoop or two, let me know. We'll likely have spare salt here unless it is late in the season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone look at the radar today? It's been showing snow over us for a while now. Might still be on us, haven't looked in a while. Was hoping to see a flake or two, but nothing ever seemed to fall. Maybe it's a sign of a decent winter ahead. We're definitely due.


----------



## buttaluv

I'm up around st. Joe, and it showed in the grass...I was still doing some mowing! I've been rained out a lot...but never snowed out!


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone look at the radar today? It's been showing snow over us for a while now. Might still be on us, haven't looked in a while. Was hoping to see a flake or two, but nothing ever seemed to fall. Maybe it's a sign of a decent winter ahead. We're definitely due.


I hope it's a sign of a decent winter!! But the odds are against us, you bought a new spreader, ty bought a new truck and spreaders, and I bought a new truck. Lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I hope it's a sign of a decent winter!! But the odds are against us, you bought a new spreader, ty bought a new truck and spreaders, and I bought a new truck. Lol


Very true. We're doomed....

Unrelated, what size plow is that XT in your picture?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone look at the radar today? It's been showing snow over us for a while now. Might still be on us, haven't looked in a while. Was hoping to see a flake or two, but nothing ever seemed to fall. Maybe it's a sign of a decent winter ahead. We're definitely due.


I took a gander at radar around 6, as I was heading to get tools to fix a truck (normal day) it made me take a double take for a second, then realized it was probably evaporating. I must've hit a decent band in Pleasant Hill because it actually looked like it was wanting to come down pretty hard. I'm glad to see it atleast knows how to snow. Lol


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Very true. We're doomed....
> 
> Unrelated, what size plow is that XT in your picture?


8'2


----------



## plowboy87

I didn’t see any snow today, other than the pictures they showed on the news.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I didn't see any snow today, other than the pictures they showed on the news.


Topeka had snow sticking in the grass and was turning the ground white apparently..


----------



## Ty27

That wind sure was cold this morning...
here's some eye candy
12z run on the GFS today at 336 hours out, Doubt it's going to happen, lol


----------



## vaughns

Ty-27 where you located?


----------



## Ty27

vaughns said:


> Ty-27 where you located?


Southeast of lees summit off of 50 highway.


----------



## Ty27

KCTV 5 winter forecast tonight at 10..


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> KCTV 5 winter forecast tonight at 10..


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hopefully they're right


----------



## plowboy87

KCTV5 said 23” for kc. 3-4 snows over 4”, below normal temps.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Hopefully they're right


I hope so too, 
Have you guys got everything ready?? I hooked up the plows Saturday to wash them and make sure they work fine (as they should). I power washed off quite a bit of dust, lol. 
All I need to do now is weld up some flaps for the salt spreaders for down by the spinner.


----------



## plowboy87

Still need to wire spreader and lights up. Still need to dig out plow and clean it up. So much to do so little time.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I hope so too,
> Have you guys got everything ready?? I hooked up the plows Saturday to wash them and make sure they work fine (as they should). I power washed off quite a bit of dust, lol.
> All I need to do now is weld up some flaps for the salt spreaders for down by the spinner.


Yes and no. Few issues with plow lights, but everything is functional. I need to go over the spreader and make sure everything is greased and figure out what I need to do as far as maintenance on the thing. Never owned one, so I just need to look it over.

I've been trying to figure out something on the plow that wasn't even the issue, so I've been focused on that


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Still need to wire spreader and lights up. Still need to dig out plow and clean it up. So much to do so little time.


That's my problem! With it getting dark early I just don't mess with it assuming I'll get it the next day or something, then something else comes up. I need to just set up some lights and make myself do it tonight.

Something I saw yesterday showed freezing rain/sleet over thanksgiving weekend. The seasons getting close


----------



## JMHConstruction

JMHConstruction said:


> Something I saw yesterday showed freezing rain/sleet over thanksgiving weekend. The seasons getting close


Looks that that's a stretch i guess..


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> That's my problem! With it getting dark early I just don't mess with it assuming I'll get it the next day or something, then something else comes up. I need to just set up some lights and make myself do it tonight.
> 
> Something I saw yesterday showed freezing rain/sleet over thanksgiving weekend. The seasons getting close


Yeah daylight savings is leaving me no time to get stuff done either. I'm going to try to replace the FPR on the duramax soon, as well as the rocker panels. I don't want them disenagrating into a pile of rust

Also need to figure out the power steering whine, probably just need a new pump, but like everything else, haven't found the time lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yeah daylight savings is leaving me no time to get stuff done either. I'm going to try to replace the FPR on the duramax soon, as well as the rocker panels. I don't want them disenagrating into a pile of rust
> 
> Also need to figure out the power steering whine, probably just need a new pump, but like everything else, haven't found the time lol


Does it do it all the time or just when you put it in gear? Mine would whine when I put it into reverse and turned the wheel. Hasn't done it in a while, but you can just tell the power steering is starting to go. I need to get that in sometime too.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Does it do it all the time or just when you put it in gear? Mine would whine when I put it into reverse and turned the wheel. Hasn't done it in a while, but you can just tell the power steering is starting to go. I need to get that in sometime too.


It does it all the time, especially loud when cruising around 45 and going down the highway. It's getting hard to turn at low speeds and I can tell it's going out. 
The truck is slowly getting better, we did all new front end, shocks, steering stabilizer and pitman arm on it a couple weeks ago. It doesn't rattle anymore when I hit bumps now, lol


----------



## RLTKC

Hey guys! Quite a long time since I last posted (Under another username & a lot younger and have learned a butt load of stuff since then) Totally random question but is there any company in the area that would actually pay to have a new blade put on a subcontractors truck? Just talking about that today over at siteone in lenexa today. Probably nobody does that but it never hurts to ask. Hopefully we will get some freakin snow this year!!!!! As luck would have it about a month ago my 05 duramax was totaled in an accident (guy ran a stop sign) and I've got a 2015 2500hd now, thinking about a boss 8' would look really good on it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

There are a few that will supply pushers for loaders and skids (that you have to return), but I've never heard of them buying a plow for the truck.


----------



## RLTKC

JMHConstruction said:


> There are a few that will supply pushers for loaders and skids (that you have to return), but I've never heard of them buying a plow for the truck.


Trying to remember what the guys name was, thought it'd be a hell of a deal. Just watched kctv5 news and they're saying a BIG winter system is moving across from the west coast all the way to the east coast (Midwest included)


----------



## JMHConstruction

RLTKC said:


> Trying to remember what the guys name was, thought it'd be a hell of a deal. Just watched kctv5 news and they're saying a BIG winter system is moving across from the west coast all the way to the east coast (Midwest included)


WAAAYY too early to even talk about it, but I've been watching the storm system moving in on Dec 9th/10th. We'll see what happens as it get closer


----------



## RLTKC

JMHConstruction said:


> WAAAYY too early to even talk about it, but I've been watching the storm system moving in on Dec 9th/10th. We'll see what happens as it get closer


I've been dreaming since August lol, Literally I've been dreaming of a WHITE Christmas! By white I mean SNOW! It's been a long day lol.


----------



## Ty27

RLTKC said:


> Hey guys! Quite a long time since I last posted (Under another username & a lot younger and have learned a butt load of stuff since then) Totally random question but is there any company in the area that would actually pay to have a new blade put on a subcontractors truck? Just talking about that today over at siteone in lenexa today. Probably nobody does that but it never hurts to ask. Hopefully we will get some freakin snow this year!!!!! As luck would have it about a month ago my 05 duramax was totaled in an accident (guy ran a stop sign) and I've got a 2015 2500hd now, thinking about a boss 8' would look really good on it.





JMHConstruction said:


> WAAAYY too early to even talk about it, but I've been watching the storm system moving in on Dec 9th/10th. We'll see what happens as it get closer


I saw on pivotal weather GFS the weekend after thanksgiving there was a big snow. Then the 18z rolled around and didn't have it on there. At all. 
I think lezak is right about something, the weather pattern needs to be established before models will be even close to accurate.


----------



## plowboy87

Lezak said this morning, that after thanksgiving it’s most likely to be stormy and cold for about 17-20 days.


----------



## JMHConstruction

There's a good chance that I've forgotten what real snow actually is, and my brain won't know what to do if it starts falling...

I really hope we get a good winter this year


----------



## vaughns

Anybody looking for work let me know!


----------



## JMHConstruction

vaughns said:


> Anybody looking for work let me know!


Just out of curiosity, where are you located, and what are you looking for?


----------



## vaughns

JMHConstruction said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are you located, and what are you looking for?


Belton to northoak and bluesprings.


----------



## vaughns

plow and salting.


vaughns said:


> Belton to northoak and bluesprings.


----------



## JMHConstruction

A little too far out of my area. Hit me up next year in Sept/Oct if you have a route on the KS side next year.


----------



## vaughns

where about? do you mow as well?


----------



## JMHConstruction

vaughns said:


> where about? do you mow as well?


No build decks in the summer. Sub for a large company now, but their pay is no where near what I used to get when I worked with the previous company I had (years ago) before that owner sold his company. Been on the lookout for a few years for a bettering paying company. Not sure where you fall as far as pay, but if you need someone next year, I'm in Olathe. I wouldn't be against talking with you about a route.

As far as this year goes, I think I'll just stick with who I'm working for, so I don't put them in a bind


----------



## plowboy87

vaughns said:


> Anybody looking for work let me know!


How big of places do you have in blue springs?


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> How big of places do you have in blue springs?


Bigger plow, bigger places?


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Bigger plow, bigger places?


Lol.


----------



## Ty27

JMH- might get with you next year for doing Kansas lots. Our main contract wants us to take over their Kansas lots as well as all the Missouri side lots that we are currently (and have done for the past 20 years). They want us to extend over the state line so they have only one company doing all their grocery stores. I might run it by my dad and see what he says for next year.


----------



## vaughns

JMHConstruction said:


> Bigger plow, bigger places?


banks and daycares


----------



## plowboy87

I’ve been washing and detailing my truck every week hoping we would get a storm. But nothing in sight.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I've been washing and detailing my truck every week hoping we would get a storm. But nothing in sight.


I haven't visited the car wash in 2 months:laugh:


----------



## JMHConstruction

What's a car wash?


----------



## JMHConstruction

41 is giving their weather special tomorrow. Hopefully a good one.

I think I jinxed myself on the snow on the 9th and 10th. I'll go back to not talking about it until it's snowing.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> 41 is giving their weather special tomorrow. Hopefully a good one.
> 
> I think I jinxed myself on the snow on the 9th and 10th. I'll go back to not talking about it until it's snowing.


I recorded it earlier today, it's on at 6:30 tomorrow night if anyone else wanted to know.

Spent the weekend fixing break lines on this beast.

One running to the passenger front caliper cracked right at the frame and then after trying to bleed the brakes out blew another out on the drivers side. I hope it's not gonna go like this for the rest of the year, breaking at the next weakest point through the whole system.

After four trips to oreilys it's back to stopping decent. The frame on it is not in good shape, might be replacing it soon or next year. Not sure yet what the plan is, lol
Whoever had it before us did not believe in a car wash


----------



## JMHConstruction

You guys keep talking about this car wash thing, still wondering what that is:laugh:

My truck was bad underneath. To the point that I can't believe I didn't catch it when I bought it. I did almost turn my truck into an employee truck, trade in my old dodge, and buy this '08 3500 up at olathe dodge. For its age it's in great shape, but wifey said no She wears the pants..


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> You guys keep talking about this car wash thing, still wondering what that is:laugh:
> 
> My truck was bad underneath. To the point that I can't believe I didn't catch it when I bought it. I did almost turn my truck into an employee truck, trade in my old dodge, and buy this '08 3500 up at olathe dodge. For its age it's in great shape, but wifey said no She wears the pants..


She's the boss huh:laugh:

We bought that truck when we were in a pickle a couple years ago when the 5.9 blew up that December and we needed a third plow truck to cover the lots. The perk of buying it was the brand new blizzard speed wing that came with it, lol. 
If we do decide to get rid of it I'd like to keep the engine out of it (454) and put it in my grandpas truck, but that build is a long way down the road


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well, the Lezak has spoken. Hopefully he's right and not the other 2 who guessed 14". Honestly though, at this point I'll take 14...


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Well, the Lezak has spoken. Hopefully he's right and not the other 2 who guessed 14". Honestly though, at this point I'll take 14...


Haha, right? 
I forgot what they predicted last year, and the year before, but I hope their at least somewhat accurate this year..


----------



## Ty27

Lezak said tonight at 6:30 he is expecting 3 chances of snow between now and Christmas and is 'highly confident' in the mid December time frame for snow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Would be nice to get a storm before Christmas that sticks around. Haven't had a white Christmas in a while.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Would be nice to get a storm before Christmas that sticks around. Haven't had a white Christmas in a while.


Yeah it would be, we gotta be going on 6 or 7 years since a white christmas..?

I'd enjoy going into the off season for a little while. Doing paver patio job after paver patio job is starting to wear down on everyone a bit. I need a break! LOL


----------



## JMHConstruction

I have 3 more jobs and we're done for the season. I need weather to hold off until then. If weather stays nice-ish through Christmas I may try and squeeze one more in that's out in B.F.E. where I'm not waiting forever for an HOA to approve plans, won't take much to change dates with the city. If it starts getting pretty cold or snows, we won't do it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone heard of anything happening this week? Nothing else seems to show anything, but Accuweather is showing almost an inch on Thursday night? Seeing if you guys have heard something I haven't.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone heard of anything happening this week? Nothing else seems to show anything, but Accuweather is showing almost an inch on Thursday night? Seeing if you guys have heard something I haven't.
> View attachment 175113


I saw that on my AccuWeather app as well. Weather channel just said snow showers Thursday night wth no real accumulation. Lezak picked the 8th or 9th for first inch


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I saw that on my AccuWeather app as well. Weather channel just said snow showers Thursday night wth no real accumulation. Lezak picked the 8th or 9th for first inch


I picked the 10th back on the first day they started their contest this year. Looks like it won't be me this year.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I picked the 10th back on the first day they started their contest this year. Looks like it won't be me this year.


I figured he would be close, or just picked early to throw everyone off, I don't know lol


----------



## plowboy87

accuweather is showing .9 Thursday night, and .6 Friday morning for oak grove. Probably will change ten times before Thursday.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> accuweather is showing .9 Thursday night, and .6 Friday morning for oak grove. Probably will change ten times before Thursday.


They can't get it 24 hrs in advance let alone a week. Time will tell.


----------



## JMHConstruction

http://weatherblog.kshb.com/how-dry-is-it-getting/

Well this doesn't seem very promising.....
Hope things improve


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> http://weatherblog.kshb.com/how-dry-is-it-getting/
> 
> Well this doesn't seem very promising.....
> Hope things improve


The blocking caused by the high pressure over California is screwing us


----------



## plowboy87

Well....... I think snow doesn’t like us. Can barely get a flurry. This time last year I believe we already had at least a salt run.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hopefully we get a bunch in January and February, because December looks like it might be a bust. Still a lot a month left, but forecast doesn't show anything.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Hopefully we get a bunch in January and February, because December looks like it might be a bust. Still a lot a month left, but forecast doesn't show anything.


Lezak said tonight that right before Christmas the blocking out west should break up and move on. That will allow the jet stream to flatten out and might bring us more moisture. I hope it does, in the form of anything at this point.


----------



## plowboy87

Anybody have a good source for ice melt? That’s not priced ridiculously high.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Anybody have a good source for ice melt? That's not priced ridiculously high.


What are you looking for? Reinders in Olathe is where I've bought some in the past. Not sure about anywhere closer to you.


----------



## JMHConstruction

https://cloud.3dissue.com/84623/84967/100335/2017-18ICBROCHURE/index.html


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> What are you looking for? Reinders in Olathe is where I've bought some in the past. Not sure about anywhere closer to you.


Ice melt for walks and concrete. I've used pro slicer in the past, but last year I felt it wasn't very effective.


----------



## JMHConstruction

What were you paying a bag? This is what I get from my contractor. Stuff works great, but it's pricey.

https://www.reinders.com/products/2062600/


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> What were you paying a bag? This is what I get from my contractor. Stuff works great, but it's pricey.
> 
> https://www.reinders.com/products/2062600/


I pay 11 bucks and some change a bag. It seemed like half the pallet worked ok, and the other half took it a long time to start melting the ice. Thanks for the link, I'll look into it.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Anybody have a good source for ice melt? That's not priced ridiculously high.


Grasspad in Lee's summit sells ice melt. Not sure if they do discounts if you buy bulk. Talk to Steve if you go there.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Kind of interesting. Going to hook up the spreader tomorrow just incase, but from everything else I'm seeing it looks like pretty slim chances.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Kind of interesting. Going to hook up the spreader tomorrow just incase, but from everything else I'm seeing it looks like pretty slim chances.


I was watching the models yesterday and this morning and it went from a lot of snow to 2" really fast.. but, the pattern is finally changing, so gives us better chances I guess. Lezak said tonight at 6 we have a 45% chance of a white Christmas as of right now.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Lezak said tonight at 6 we have a 45% chance of a white Christmas as of right now.


But from the way it sounds, we might be working through it


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> But from the way it sounds, we might be working through it


Hope so, If it sounds more and more likely I need to find out store hours for Christmas Eve/day as I would assume they change (especially the hobby lobby stores) if they are closed that would free up at least 4 hours of my schedule and I could help the other guys with sidewalks/plowing up north. We honestly need to buy a fourth truck, I would feel better about time savings but we also got rid of a couple pain in the royal a** places we did last winter, I'll just have to see how it goes. I just hope the first one is 3" not 13" like I saw on the models yesterday. I kinda laughed when I saw that, lol


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> But from the way it sounds, we might be working through it


It could snow all it wants. Just not on Christmas Eve or day. If it does the kids and wife will not be very happy. 2 and a 4 year old at home excited for Christmas.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'm debating on going out and hooking up the spreader. I know it won't do anything, but with rain showing in the radar there's a possibility of it freezing overnight. One of those, I really don't want not be prepared, but I also don't want to be the guy driving it around when nothing's happening.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> It could snow all it wants. Just not on Christmas Eve or day. If it does the kids and wife will not be very happy. 2 and a 4 year old at home excited for Christmas.


Yeah my dad's side gets together on Christmas Eve night, and my mom's and wife's family get together Christmas. Just a quick salting wouldn't be bad, but I don't want to be out all day Christmas eve or day. Such is life I guess, can't always go how we want. Waiting game right now


----------



## JMHConstruction

@plowboy87 did you end up finding ice melt?


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'm giving up on watching this Christmas eve storm until Friday. Tired of it changing constantly. This morning, most looked like snow. Tonight, nothing. Going to wait until we get within a few days.:hammerhead:


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> @plowboy87 did you end up finding ice melt?


Yeah I found some. Sams club, I paid 8 bucks and some change a bag. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm giving up on watching this Christmas eve storm until Friday. Tired of it changing constantly. This morning, most looked like snow. Tonight, nothing. Going to wait until we get within a few days.:hammerhead:


The Canadian model has been consistent on giving us snow. Nws is hinting at some showers Thursday night into Friday with temps crashing. But as you said it will probably change come tomorrow.


----------



## Ty27

NWS is talking about black ice tonight after this drizzle is done...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> NWS is talking about black ice tonight after this drizzle is done...


I hadn't looked at the weather today, but was thinking about putting the spreader in just incase.
Wish I had a separate truck to do snow removal so I didn't have to hook and unhook crap all the time. Would be nice to do a salt run and start working on making money back on the salter


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I hadn't looked at the weather today, but was thinking about putting the spreader in just incase.
> Wish I had a separate truck to do snow removal so I didn't have to hook and unhook crap all the time. Would be nice to do a salt run and start working on making money back on the salter


Chris suchan posted on Facebook a dusting-2" for Saturday night out of the computer model. Wondering what next week will bring on Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Chris suchan posted on Facebook a dusting-2" for Saturday night out of the computer model. Wondering what next week will bring on Wednesday or Thursday


Lezak said a dusting to 2" also tonight. We will see. Next weeks storm looks like it might be a pain in the you know where!


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Lezak said a dusting to 2" also tonight. We will see. Next weeks storm looks like it might be a pain in the you know where!


I about had a heart attack. Thought you meant up to 2" TONIGHT. I went and looked at every weather site I have. I didn't hook up anything for tonight and was s***ting myself!


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I about had a heart attack. Thought you meant up to 2" TONIGHT. I went and looked at every weather site I have. I didn't hook up anything for tonight and was s***ting myself!


Lol didn't mean to alarm you.


----------



## Ty27

Next weeks storm looks like ice then a good snow on top of it. Fun times


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Next weeks storm looks like ice then a good snow on top of it. Fun times


Yeah. As long as things don't change it looks like we will start getting busy. Just when I was ready to give up on winter already.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah. As long as things don't change it looks like we will start getting busy. Just when I was ready to give up on winter already.


I'm putting spreaders and plows on for tomorrow night. 41 weather had 2" from I-70 north, I hope it slides further south a bit and we'll get 3"


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I'm putting spreaders and plows on for tomorrow night. 41 weather had 2" from I-70 north, I hope it slides further south a bit and we'll get 3"


Just finished hooking everything up.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Just finished hooking everything up.


Truck looks good


----------



## JMHConstruction

Been a crazy day running around. Taking the chance and hooking up everything in the morning. Hopefully giving myself time to fix anything with issues


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Truck looks good


Thanks


----------



## Ty27

Truck is Purdy...
I got everything hooked up and it all works. Need to put the wireless spreader in the dodge instead of the back of my truck where it is right now. I didn't have anything to put it in while I moved the other spreader so i threw it in the short bed, lol. 
I need to go buy some small ratchets tomorrow as well for that spreader


----------



## Ty27

Here we go...


----------



## plowboy87

I’ve noticed it’s not going to warm up above freezing Christmas Day now. And 20’s for highs next week. According to kctv5 this morning.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I've noticed it's not going to warm up above freezing Christmas Day now. And 20's for highs next week. According to kctv5 this morning.


They were also saying snow on Thursday, and possible over New Years. I'm supposed to go to Minnesota for New Years to see family


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> They were also saying snow on Thursday, and possible over New Years. I'm supposed to go to Minnesota for New Years to see family


Oh we will get a New Years storm if you are out of town!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Oh we will get a New Years storm if you are out of town!


It's always been my luck when we go out of town lol


----------



## plowboy87

I still need to load salt for tonight. Been a lazy morning. Thinking I will wait till this evening to load up.


----------



## JMHConstruction

What's your guys plans for the storm?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> What's your guys plans for the storm?


Get up around 2:30-3:00, see what it's doing on radar and outside. If it's already accumulating load up salt and head out. Probably go north first and work my way south, KMBC showed 1.5" widespread which I hope verifies, the NAM and RAP have between 1.2"-2.5", would be nice if we got a bit more than they think.


----------



## ohchit

Ty27 said:


> It's always been my luck when we go out of town lol


Ty you might get a storm or two before school starts back from Christmas break.


----------



## Ty27

ohchit said:


> Ty you might get a storm or two before school starts back from Christmas break.


Yeah I've been hearing that, hope it comes true.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yeah I've been hearing that, hope it comes true.


You were a senior last year right? Are you taking college classes this year?


----------



## plowboy87

FINALLY our first snow!!!!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> You were a senior last year right? Are you taking college classes this year?


I'm a junior in highschool this year. My dad has plowed snow for close to 25 years and I've rode along with him since I could walk. This year I am with a couple guys in my own truck (the one in my profile picture)


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I'm a junior in highschool this year. My dad has plowed snow for close to 25 years and I've rode along with him since I could walk. This year I am with a couple guys in my own truck (the one in my profile picture)


I think I passed your white regular cab with speedwing this afternoon on 40 highway. Looks like the spreader was leaning over a little bit.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I'm a junior in highschool this year. My dad has plowed snow for close to 25 years and I've rode along with him since I could walk. This year I am with a couple guys in my own truck (the one in my profile picture)


I wish I had your knowledge and work ethic when I was your age. You will go far.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I think I passed your white regular cab with speedwing this afternoon on 40 highway. Looks like the spreader was leaning over a little bit.


Yes that was one of our guys. I knew it had slid over, some point early this morning between north Kansas City and raytown lots. It made it home fine, but need to figure out a better way of strapping it down.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I wish I had your knowledge and work ethic when I was your age. You will go far.


Thanks JMH, I've had a few people tell me that and I apreciate it. My dad has taught me damn near everything I know outside of school. After I graduate I have a few goals I want to hit with this business and I think I'm on track to do so.


----------



## JustJeff

Ty27 said:


> Yes that was one of our guys. I knew it had slid over, some point early this morning between north Kansas City and raytown lots. It made it home fine, but need to figure out a better way of strapping it down.


Throw a 60-70 lb. bag of tube sand in on both sides, between the wheel wells and the spreader. It will keep it centered and it won't move anymore.


----------



## Ty27

JustJeff said:


> Throw a 60-70 lb. bag of tube sand in on both sides, between the wheel wells and the spreader. It will keep it centered and it won't move anymore.


Thanks for the tip, I'll throw those in on the next snow.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Throw a 60-70 lb. bag of tube sand in on both sides, between the wheel wells and the spreader. It will keep it centered and it won't move anymore.


I've seen pics were some guys just overload the hopper till salt spills over the bed rails......plus they can use the excess salt for walks too.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's call a salt wedge.....see it pioneered here on PS.


----------



## JMHConstruction

JustJeff said:


> Throw a 60-70 lb. bag of tube sand in on both sides, between the wheel wells and the spreader. It will keep it centered and it won't move anymore.


Where ya been Jeff??


----------



## plowboy87

Lezak this morning on his blog said possible snow again early tomorrow morning. That will be great for rush hour!


----------



## Ty27

Merry christmas everybody!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Lezak this morning on his blog said possible snow again early tomorrow morning. That will be great for rush hour!


I just read the blog. Interesting how he said some areas could get more than yesterday's snow. No one else has said anything as far as I know..


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I just read the blog. Interesting how he said some areas could get more than yesterday's snow. No one else has said anything as far as I know..


No, just Lezak. Kctv5 showed the kc area with .1"


----------



## Ty27

Kctv 5 showed 1.5" for the metro starting at 5 tomorrow morning. Another salt run sounds good to meThumbs Up


----------



## plowboy87

Well sounds like it might be an interesting morning tomorrow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Well sounds like it might be an interesting morning tomorrow.


Hope we get to at least salt again


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Hope we get to at least salt again


Well sounds like whatever we get is not going anywhere soon. Next several days are going to be really cold.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Well sounds like whatever we get is not going anywhere soon. Next several days are going to be really cold.


Might be cold enough the salt won't work


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> It's call a salt wedge.....see it pioneered here on PS.


I wouldn't know anything about that.



JMHConstruction said:


> Where ya been Jeff??


Just "taking a break". Been pretty busy as well.


----------



## Ty27

First lot I go to salt this morning left rear tire decides to shoot s#!t. Sitting at OK tire now and getting a new one put on. Thank god this place is right up the road from where I was.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> First lot I go to salt this morning left rear tire decides to shoot s#!t. Sitting at OK tire now and getting a new one put on. Thank god this place is right up the road from where I was.


Hopefully you got your tire on and back out there! Nice that there wasn't as much traffic, the storm couldn't have come at a worse time. Normal rush hour would have been terrible.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Hopefully you got your tire on and back out there! Nice that there wasn't as much traffic, the storm couldn't have come at a worse time. Normal rush hour would have been terrible.


Yeah they got it back on quick, good group of guys there. I got done around noon after making another trip out with a second load of salt. 8' spreader in the back of a CCSB isn't really as bad as I would have thought. Worked out pretty good. Hope you guys got done with minimal issues


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yeah they got it back on quick, good group of guys there. I got done around noon after making another trip out with a second load of salt. 8' spreader in the back of a CCSB isn't really as bad as I would have thought. Worked out pretty good. Hope you guys got done with minimal issues


Glad you got it fixed quick. I bet that sure was squatting with all that weight so far back. My CCSB is doing pretty good, but I have a 6.5' spreader.

They had us treat twice. Didn't need to, but I won't complain. Only down side is how many times I have to reload. I put down between 7-9 tons for my route. 30 minute route trip to reload, it adds a couple hours to my route.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Glad you got it fixed quick. I bet that sure was squatting with all that weight so far back. My CCSB is doing pretty good, but I have a 6.5' spreader.
> 
> They had us treat twice. Didn't need to, but I won't complain. Only down side is how many times I have to reload. I put down between 7-9 tons for my route. 30 minute route trip to reload, it adds a couple hours to my route.


I was real surprised as I was loading up this morning watching the truck sink a bit every time I put a scoop on. The truck didn't squat bad at all, granted I did have a plow on as well which raked it down in the front to begin with. I put two 2x4's in my bed to elevate the spreader off the tail gate so all the weight was still pressing down in the main bed. Truck handled it like a champ, I had 1.5 yards in the hopper each time.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> First lot I go to salt this morning left rear tire decides to shoot s#!t. Sitting at OK tire now and getting a new one put on. Thank god this place is right up the road from where I was.


Man that sucks. Glad you got everything back going again. The people at OK tire are really good, been there numerous times.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Man that sucks. Glad you got everything back going again. The people at OK tire are really good, been there numerous times.


Yup we go there for all of our tires. They were fast, I was in and out in 45 minutes. Good service for sure


----------



## vaughns

Sure it's been asked! what are the salt Depots Midtown and North? I've been working out of Semco in Belton.


----------



## plowboy87

I’ve been doing some thinking. I would love to step up to a bed spreader, but two of my accounts only want ice melt. And one lot sand only. I use about 20 bags of ice melt on the two lots, and about 500 lbs of sand. I don’t think I could carry all that with a bed spreader. All the lots are 1” trigger and I’ve had them for 7+ years. I don’t want to drop them but, loading all these bags is getting old!! What would you do?


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I've been doing some thinking. I would love to step up to a bed spreader, but two of my accounts only want ice melt. And one lot sand only. I use about 20 bags of ice melt on the two lots, and about 500 lbs of sand. I don't think I could carry all that with a bed spreader. All the lots are 1" trigger and I've had them for 7+ years. I don't want to drop them but, loading all these bags is getting old!! What would you do?


Why do they only want ice melt?


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Why do they only want ice melt?


The hoa requires ice melt only, no salt. I've tried several times to talk them into salt.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Bundle up boys, it's going to get COLD!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Bundle up boys, it's going to get COLD!
> View attachment 175966


I wish there was that much snow on the ground here right now!


----------



## vaughns

vaughns said:


> Sure it's been asked! what are the salt Depots Midtown and North? I've been working out of Semco in Belton.


----------



## vaughns

Anybody?


----------



## Ty27

vaughns said:


> Anybody?


How is semco? We just took an order from Kansas bull salt out in Manhattan. 24 tons delivered but semco is way closer and we could run our own truck out there and not pay a delivery fee.


----------



## vaughns

Ty27 said:


> How is semco? We just took an order from Kansas bull salt out in Manhattan. 24 tons delivered but semco is way closer and we could run our own truck out there and not pay a delivery fee.


----------



## vaughns

$100 bucks a ton.
But no storage/loader worries.


----------



## bginter

Semco is a hit and miss though. Last storm I tried to get loaded and couldn't find anyone to load me. Guess they closed up.


----------



## vaughns

bginter said:


> Semco is a hit and miss though. Last storm I tried to get loaded and couldn't find anyone to load me. Guess they closed up.


816-377-9358 is hotline #


----------



## JMHConstruction

bginter said:


> Semco is a hit and miss though. Last storm I tried to get loaded and couldn't find anyone to load me. Guess they closed up.


For Christmas maybe? Did you try to call them and see why?

I sub now, and my contractor supplies salt, but I'm hoping next year to put some more time into my snow side of things, and do my own accounts. Always looking for places to load. Wish we had some in or around Olathe..


----------



## vaughns

*the new new 18 2500 !*


----------



## vaughns

https://www.vaughnlawns.com/

https://www.facebook.com/dgvaughn816/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

feel free to critique.


----------



## Ty27

vaughns said:


> View attachment 176041
> *the new new 18 2500 !*


Lookin sharp!! Theirs a 2015 duramax 3500 2 door flatbed for sale on 40 highway in blue springs, caught my eye the other day.


----------



## Ty27

Happy new year guys. Hope everyone has a healthy and prosperous 2018


----------



## plowboy87

Anyone else read Lezak's blog Today? For Sunday 

Sunday: A good chance of rain. There is a chance of some freezing rain with temperatures very close to 32 degrees. One or two degrees, and the amount of precipitation are critical to whether there will be any problems with icing. There is even a chance of a change to snow or a mix of snow or sleet. High: 33°
I thought it was going to be Warmer.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Anyone else read Lezak's blog Today? For Sunday
> 
> Sunday: A good chance of rain. There is a chance of some freezing rain with temperatures very close to 32 degrees. One or two degrees, and the amount of precipitation are critical to whether there will be any problems with icing. There is even a chance of a change to snow or a mix of snow or sleet. High: 33°
> I thought it was going to be Warmer.


I thought it was supposed to be around 34-38 degrees during the day? That's interesting. 
Theirs also a chance of snow a week from now.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be around 34-38 degrees during the day? That's interesting.
> Theirs also a chance of snow a week from now.


That's what I thought also.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Whenever I read his blogs I never know what to think. He's gotten very good at "never being wrong" as in, "it might storm, but it might not." Drives me nuts. 

Hopefully we get a little salting event this weekend, but nothing too bad (I hate ice). And we'll keep our fingers crossed for some snow next week.


----------



## Ty27

Did anyone go out last night?


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Did anyone go out last night?


No, but I got a call about an hour ago from one of my accounts. Wants salt this evening.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Did anyone go out last night?


They had us salt at 4:30 this morning. I checked my steps after it started raining, and it was just wet, no ice. Went to check ground temps just before rain started, but my thermometer wouldn't work. So I couldn't tell ya what the ground temperature was.

Did you go out?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> They had us salt at 4:30 this morning. I checked my steps after it started raining, and it was just wet, no ice. Went to check ground temps just before rain started, but my thermometer wouldn't work. So I couldn't tell ya what the ground temperature was.
> 
> Did you go out?


Yes, decided to go out around 1 am and get everything done before hand. I was back to the shop by 4:30 am and emptied the spreader. Clients are happy and nothing is slick as far as I know. Probably go check everything again tonight, heard there is a good chance of a refreeze after dark.


----------



## plowboy87

my house faces north, so my driveway is iced up a bit.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yes, decided to go out around 1 am and get everything done before hand. I was back to the shop by 4:30 am and emptied the spreader. Clients are happy and nothing is slick as far as I know. Probably go check everything again tonight, heard there is a good chance of a refreeze after dark.


I would guess I'll be back out again tonight. No sun today, so everything will still be wet. I'm sure there will be quite a bit of black ice in the morning.

Looks like chances for Thursday are dropping...


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I would guess I'll be back out again tonight. No sun today, so everything will still be wet. I'm sure there will be quite a bit of black ice in the morning.
> 
> Looks like chances for Thursday are dropping...


NWS said on Facebook black ice will be possible between 9pm and midnight and continue to freeze all night on untreated roads. 
Thursday's storm needs to drop about 100 miles south and we would get hammered.


----------



## bginter

JMHConstruction said:


> I would guess I'll be back out again tonight. No sun today, so everything will still be wet. I'm sure there will be quite a bit of black ice in the morning.
> 
> Looks like chances for Thursday are dropping...


Yea I already have clients asking to be salted before morning but still trying to find bulk salt to load up with. Didn't think it would be that difficult with everyone having salt for a few years now.


----------



## JMHConstruction

bginter said:


> Yea I already have clients asking to be salted before morning but still trying to find bulk salt to load up with. Didn't think it would be that difficult with everyone having salt for a few years now.


Plowboy told me this a few months ago


plowboy87 said:


> The only place that comes to mind right now is true north on i35 and Lamar. I know they are open during the storm, ive heard there prices are expensive. But if your in a pinch they are there.


You could try them. I think it's a little bit of a drive for you though.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Be careful out there guys, roads are getting bad! I got in about a half hour or so ago, after hitting my route again. I was sliding all over.


----------



## JMHConstruction

bginter said:


> Yea I already have clients asking to be salted before morning but still trying to find bulk salt to load up with. Didn't think it would be that difficult with everyone having salt for a few years now.


Thought of you when I saw this.

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/d/bulk-rock-salt-by-the-ton/6450741961.html


----------



## bginter

JMHConstruction said:


> Thought of you when I saw this.
> 
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/d/bulk-rock-salt-by-the-ton/6450741961.html


Funny story, I actually bought my salt from them. When loaded it looked like nice salt. After looking at the property it had sand mix it in.


----------



## vaughns

bginter said:


> Funny story, I actually bought my salt from them. When loaded it looked like nice salt. After looking at the property it had sand mix it in.


cost per scoop?


----------



## vaughns

Ready for spring


----------



## bginter

vaughns said:


> cost per scoop?


$75 a scoop. Each scoop was roughly 3/4 of a yard. Three scoops filled my 2.2 yard spreader.


----------



## vaughns

bginter said:


> $75 a scoop. Each scoop was roughly 3/4 of a yard. Three scoops filled my 2.2 yard spreader.


But had a sand mix?


----------



## JMHConstruction

vaughns said:


> Ready for spring


Since this year seems to be a bust, I wouldn't mind just jumping into spring. At least I can make money in spring.

If it's going to be too cold to build, it should at least be snowing....


----------



## bginter

vaughns said:


> But had a sand mix?


Yea it wasn't really worth it.


----------



## vaughns

bginter said:


> Yea it wasn't really worth it.


Ok thanks


----------



## plowboy87

Sounds like it’s going to be in the crapper tomorrow. What could be worse than freezing rain and sleet during rush hour? Besides nothing at all.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Sounds like it's going to be in the crapper tomorrow. What could be worse than freezing rain and sleet during rush hour? Besides nothing at all.


Yeah, got a call tonight to start salting at 7am....
They're worried about salt getting washed out. All I could think was refilling at 7 and 8 in the morning. My 1 1/2 - 2 hour route is going to easily be doubled. Probably more, more of that time is from driving to fill up....

Oh well. Hopefully we get enough to plow. I need those checks to start rolling in. Gary, in his blog, made it sound like we have chances for a few more this weekend too.


----------



## bginter

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah, got a call tonight to start salting at 7am....
> They're worried about salt getting washed out. All I could think was refilling at 7 and 8 in the morning. My 1 1/2 - 2 hour route is going to easily be doubled. Probably more, more of that time is from driving to fill up....
> 
> Oh well. Hopefully we get enough to plow. I need those checks to start rolling in. Gary, in his blog, made it sound like we have chances for a few more this weekend too.


Surprise they want you to start so early with the amount of rain in the forecast and the time till freezing.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah, got a call tonight to start salting at 7am....
> They're worried about salt getting washed out. All I could think was refilling at 7 and 8 in the morning. My 1 1/2 - 2 hour route is going to easily be doubled. Probably more, more of that time is from driving to fill up....
> 
> Oh well. Hopefully we get enough to plow. I need those checks to start rolling in. Gary, in his blog, made it sound like we have chances for a few more this weekend too.


I read that too. I'm all loaded down and tucked away in the garage.


----------



## JMHConstruction

bginter said:


> Surprise they want you to start so early with the amount of rain in the forecast and the time till freezing.


Where I'm at, on the Kansas side, it looks to be starting to freeze fairly close to that time. These guys put down so much salt though, it wouldn't surprise me if we treated 4 or more times for this storm.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well this is fun.... dead stop, for what I'm assuming is an accident down the highway.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Everyone stay safe out there, without issues?

Hopefully we get tonight's application down smoothly, and then get some more weather this weekend!

Stay safe out there guys


----------



## bginter

JMHConstruction said:


> Everyone stay safe out there, without issues?
> 
> Hopefully we get tonight's application down smoothly, and then get some more weather this weekend!
> 
> Stay safe out there guys


I think they talked the last storm up more than it was. I was out checking properties and majority of the lots had already had dry payment by mid day.


----------



## JMHConstruction

bginter said:


> I think they talked the last storm up more than it was. I was out checking properties and majority of the lots had already had dry payment by mid day.


We were pretty icy here for most of the day. Drive lanes weren't too bad, but anywhere that didn't have heavy traffic to warm up the ground was an ice rink.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Is that snow on radar supposed to do anything? I can't find anything on it

Nevermind, see on the news it's nothing.


----------



## plowboy87

About to head back out for the night. I thought I saw you Ty this afternoon. Ralph Powell rd in lee summit. You were driving by when I was at my lot.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> About to head back out for the night. I thought I saw you Ty this afternoon. Ralph Powell rd in lee summit. You were driving by when I was at my lot.


Sorry my email hasn't sent me anything.

Yep I passed by and I thought that was you. I was coming from a shopping center up on Woods Chapel. Good looking truck! 
How did everything go this morning for you guys? I had a lot of drifts in my lots so I plowed most everything.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Sorry my email hasn't sent me anything.
> 
> Yep I passed by and I thought that was you. I was coming from a shopping center up on Woods Chapel. Good looking truck!
> How did everything go this morning for you guys? I had a lot of drifts in my lots so I plowed most everything.


Thanks, new truck just passed 18,000 miles. Long hours Sunday and Monday. Plowed most places also. Northland had more snow than down south.


----------



## JMHConstruction

We just salted a million times. Should have plowed twice probably, but instead they just has us keep salting.:hammerhead:

Everyone seemed to have spreader issues, so I was salting for everyone. Spent 34 hours in the truck total this 3 day weekend, only making salt runs.... plus side, the spreader has been paid for though.Thumbs Up


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Thanks, new truck just passed 18,000 miles. Long hours Sunday and Monday. Plowed most places also. Northland had more snow than down south.


That's about where ours is at. I'd have to look for exact numbers but it's somewhere in there.

I went back out last night to clean up parking stalls at a couple grocery stores we do. I was going along at about 10 miles and hour and bam! Plow hits super hard, there was a half circle curb that jets out in the middle of this line of stalls that was drifted over, I knew it was there but I didn't think I was even close to it. I lift the plow up and go look at it. The plow was sitting on the ground on the left wing and raised way high up on the right wing when the plow was straight, not V'd. 
The A frame was already bent on this plow but it was barely bent, not enough to even worry about it. I'm going to go take it apart today and see what happened. I'll post pics of the A frame when I get it out


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> That's about where ours is at. I'd have to look for exact numbers but it's somewhere in there.
> 
> I went back out last night to clean up parking stalls at a couple grocery stores we do. I was going along at about 10 miles and hour and bam! Plow hits super hard, there was a half circle curb that jets out in the middle of this line of stalls that was drifted over, I knew it was there but I didn't think I was even close to it. I lift the plow up and go look at it. The plow was sitting on the ground on the left wing and raised way high up on the right wing when the plow was straight, not V'd.
> The A frame was already bent on this plow but it was barely bent, not enough to even worry about it. I'm going to go take it apart today and see what happened. I'll post pics of the A frame when I get it out


Ouch...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Long range doesn't look great for us...

Hope this wasn't the last storm of the season....


----------



## Ty27

I think I spotted the problem...

Running to American equipment now


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> I think I spotted the problem...
> 
> Running to American equipment now
> 
> View attachment 176665
> 
> 
> View attachment 176666


Ouch that isn't good


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Ouch that isn't good


It didn't feel great, they had one in stock so that's good


----------



## JMHConstruction

A welding shop might be able to fix that. Worth keeping and trying to find someone. If it can be fixed, might as well keep it around for a back up incase another curb pops up out of no where.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> A welding shop might be able to fix that. Worth keeping and trying to find someone. If it can be fixed, might as well keep it around for a back up incase another curb pops up out of no where.


Yes I had that thought as well, haven't got the old one completely out yet. I think the head section where the pin slides through is the worst part where it is bent facing the left. If it is bent I might try bending it back straight, but then at that point the metal is very weak at that section. I'll give it a look over here in a minute


----------



## Ty27

The new frame is on the left and the bent one is on the right. Got everything back in and assembled in about an hour and a half. Really wasn't too bad.


----------



## RLTKC

Anyone ever deal with advanced service solutions for snow & ice control at cvs pharmacies before? I was contacted a while ago and submitted bids but didn’t hear anything back. Literally tonight got called again asking if we can go do a location for them right now.....I’m already suspicious and my gut is telling me hell no.


----------



## Ty27

RLTKC said:


> Anyone ever deal with advanced service solutions for snow & ice control at cvs pharmacies before? I was contacted a while ago and submitted bids but didn't hear anything back. Literally tonight got called again asking if we can go do a location for them right now.....I'm already suspicious and my gut is telling me hell no.


If it is a national service provider for nation wide stores such as CVS, I have heard horror stories about guys dealing with those companies. If it's anything like the dollar general nation service provider, you won't be paid for almost a year and will have to report to get the "ok" to plow/salt etc. I would stay away and keep local contracts. Much better dealing face to face.


----------



## JMHConstruction

RLTKC said:


> Anyone ever deal with advanced service solutions for snow & ice control at cvs pharmacies before? I was contacted a while ago and submitted bids but didn't hear anything back. Literally tonight got called again asking if we can go do a location for them right now.....I'm already suspicious and my gut is telling me hell no.


Just curious what location? Is it the one off johnson drive in Shawnee? If so, it wasn't the management company that was the problem...


----------



## JMHConstruction

JMHConstruction said:


> Just curious what location? Is it the one off johnson drive in Shawnee? If so, it wasn't the management company that was the problem...


I should clarify. I don't believe it was the management company that was the biggest issue


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> The new frame is on the left and the bent one is on the right. Got everything back in and assembled in about an hour and a half. Really wasn't too bad.
> 
> View attachment 176675
> 
> 
> View attachment 176676


Yeah... I'd say you bent that a little:laugh:


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah... I'd say you bent that a little:laugh:


Just a tad. Lol

I think it's pretty well trashed. It's not only cracked but also twisted, no reason to really mess with it.


----------



## RLTKC

JMHConstruction said:


> Just curious what location? Is it the one off johnson drive in Shawnee? If so, it wasn't the management company that was the problem...


The lady told me it was a location in Kansas City Kansas, I honestly feel bad for the company that is dealing with them, sounds like the guy blocked they're number or is just flat out ignoring there calls now.


----------



## RLTKC

Ty27 said:


> If it is a national service provider for nation wide stores such as CVS, I have heard horror stories about guys dealing with those companies. If it's anything like the dollar general nation service provider, you won't be paid for almost a year and will have to report to get the "ok" to plow/salt etc. I would stay away and keep local contracts. Much better dealing face to face.


If they're anything like the other nationals I've read about on plowsite then I'm definitely staying far away from them!


----------



## JMHConstruction

RLTKC said:


> If they're anything like the other nationals I've read about on plowsite then I'm definitely staying far away from them!


Do a search on here about them. Not all nationals are bad, just make sure you have enough capital to be able to wait for the checks (depending on the company, some are net 30, some 60, or 90), and make sure it's to your pricing, not theirs.

My mother in law is store manager at the CVS on johnson drive, and their plow guy hasn't showed all season, and randomly showed up like 12 hours after the storms were done. They've had so many slip and falls and car accidents that I'm sure the management company is crapping themselves. My MIL has had to call them about 5 times this season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Did a search because I was curious (and bored), they don't seem like a great company to work for.


----------



## RLTKC

JMHConstruction said:


> Do a search on here about them. Not all nationals are bad, just make sure you have enough capital to be able to wait for the checks (depending on the company, some are net 30, some 60, or 90), and make sure it's to your pricing, not theirs.
> 
> My mother in law is store manager at the CVS on johnson drive, and their plow guy hasn't showed all season, and randomly showed up like 12 hours after the storms were done. They've had so many slip and falls and car accidents that I'm sure the management company is crapping themselves. My MIL has had to call them about 5 times this season.


Your correct, if the company can wait a long time its no issue, I've only seen a handful of nationals that are actually legit and get the contractors paid in a timely fashion.


----------



## vaughns




----------



## vaughns




----------



## vaughns

still in process!


----------



## vaughns




----------



## JMHConstruction

Nice


----------



## RLTKC

vaughns said:


> View attachment 176780


Nice truck! I've only seen a handful of snoway blades, Do you like yours?


----------



## JMHConstruction

vaughns said:


> View attachment 176780


Is your flatbed a short bed?


----------



## JustJeff

JMHConstruction said:


> Is your flatbed a short bed?


Hey, did you ever get your air bags installed? And if so, how do you like them?


----------



## JMHConstruction

JustJeff said:


> Hey, did you ever get your air bags installed? And if so, how do you like them?


Yes sir. They are great! Now we just need a storm to see how they work with the loaded spreader. I can't believe how smooth it made the truck with the empty spreader in the back. And how much height it gave by taking out the sag.


----------



## vaughns

RLTKC said:


> Nice truck! I've only seen a handful of snoway blades, Do you like yours?


Love my dealer as well


----------



## vaughns

JMHConstruction said:


> Is your flatbed a short bed?


Long. 13 foot flatbed working on extended supports past wheels.


----------



## JMHConstruction

vaughns said:


> Long. 13 foot flatbed working on extended supports past wheels.


The picture with the lights made it look short to me, but when I went back up and looked at the pictures with the ramp it looked longer.


----------



## vaughns

Still got to put rails and basket on it and reinforce under the back half near the dove.


----------



## vaughns

JMHConstruction said:


> Yes sir. They are great! Now we just need a storm to see how they work with the loaded spreader. I can't believe how smooth it made the truck with the empty spreader in the back. And how much height it gave by taking out the sag.


Hiw much/where? May I see?


----------



## JMHConstruction

vaughns said:


> Hiw much/where? May I see?


I found them on Amazon for a steal ($200) but I think chux trux has them for $380. You can find them online for cheaper, just make sure it's the correct set for your truck.

This is the set I bought
https://www.airliftcompany.com/shop/57250/
You can also get them with on board compressors, but I don't mind airing them up the old fashioned way.

I'll take a picture tomorrow (in daylight) of them on the truck.


----------



## JMHConstruction

So what are we looking at for Monday? Thinking a salting for black ice that night?


----------



## vaughns

JMHConstruction said:


> So what are we looking at for Monday? Thinking a salting for black ice that night?


Seems as if Temps would justify that


----------



## Ty27

Not sure what we'll be doing. Got another order of salt delivered to the shop, I'd like to get rid of it


----------



## plowboy87

Is this spring or winter? 64 degrees at my house!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Is this spring or winter? 64 degrees at my house!


Same here, we have our windows open! Everything is a muddy mess as well!


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Same here, we have our windows open! Everything is a muddy mess as well!


I'm sitting outside burning all the sticks in my yard and drinking a cold one.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> I'm sitting outside burning all the sticks in my yard and drinking a cold one.


Went to bid a wall this morning up north, got back and took off the dump truck gate, going to refabricate it over this winter while it's slow. The bottom of it is rusted pretty good, going to fix it while there is still good metal to weld to up top.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ok guys, I washed the truck and all equipment. Hopefully we get some weather now


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Ok guys, I washed the truck and all equipment. Hopefully we get some weather now


Well crap I guess I better hook my spreader up now.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone do a pretreat for this? My driveway is starting to get slick here in olathe. Ground temp (on my steps) showed 26.3 degrees.

I'm surprised my contractor hasn't called for a salt run. I'm assuming he's waiting for tonight/tomorrow morning to treat for black ice. I worry a bit about my retail tonight, but I'm off the hook until he calls me. Great thing about being a subThumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction

vaughns said:


> Hiw much/where? May I see?





JMHConstruction said:


> I found them on Amazon for a steal ($200) but I think chux trux has them for $380. You can find them online for cheaper, just make sure it's the correct set for your truck.
> 
> This is the set I bought
> https://www.airliftcompany.com/shop/57250/
> You can also get them with on board compressors, but I don't mind airing them up the old fashioned way.
> 
> I'll take a picture tomorrow (in daylight) of them on the truck.


Forgot to post these!

These are the of the bags on the truck (ignore the rust). If I end up going out tonight I'll show the difference with a picture of a fully loaded spreader, before and after.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Anyone do a pretreat for this? My driveway is starting to get slick here in olathe. Ground temp (on my steps) showed 26.3 degrees.
> 
> I'm surprised my contractor hasn't called for a salt run. I'm assuming he's waiting for tonight/tomorrow morning to treat for black ice. I worry a bit about my retail tonight, but I'm off the hook until he calls me. Great thing about being a subThumbs Up


I still haven't put my spreader on yet. Probably go out around 11 and check on things. Thinking the wind might dry a lot of it up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pretty wet and snow stopped in Lee Summit.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well it started again


----------



## Ty27

Gonna go around 10 and check out my route. I think the wind will blow most of it dry


----------



## JMHConstruction

Right after (maybe 30 seconds) I posted that, I got the call to go out. Olathe was starting to get covered. Salt is down, and hopefully the melt off doesn't refreeze. I think the temps will stay just high enough that the salt will work all night.


----------



## JMHConstruction

@vaughns
Well I didn't realize that my "after" picture was a blurred mess, so I have to post a different one I took, but here are the before and after pictures of the truck with a full 2 yard load

Before









After









If you zoom in (at least on my phone) you can tell the huge difference above the back tire, with the height of the wheel well.

I'm going to start a thread with a review/my take on the bags too (maybe tomorrow). I highly recommend them for anyone with a spreader!


----------



## JMHConstruction

1olddogtwo said:


> Well it started again
> 
> View attachment 176892


Glad you got to your hotel safely. Drive safe on your trip home


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


JMHConstruction said:


> @vaughns
> Well I didn't realize that my "after" picture was a blurred mess, so I have to post a different one I took, but here are the before and after pictures of the truck with a full 2 yard load
> 
> Before
> View attachment 176897
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 176898
> 
> 
> If you zoom in (at least on my phone) you can tell the huge difference above the back tire, with the height of the wheel well.
> 
> I'm going to start a thread with a review/my take on the bags too (maybe tomorrow). I highly recommend them for anyone with a spreader!


Nice air bags. I have been contemplating them on my 250. I took down some cottonwoods last summer and the truck was sagging super bad and then pulling the rest of it in a dump trailer. The boot from the jack stand was literally an inch off the ground. Fun drive to the dump. I've taken out 3 of my trailer jacks. I got so lazy that the enclosed sits on a floor jack.


----------



## vaughns

It's slick out fellas!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JMHConstruction said:


> Glad you got to your hotel safely. Drive safe on your trip home


Thanks man.... The return has been one hell of a trip so far.

No one salted my hotel, I may go downstairs....


----------



## JMHConstruction

1olddogtwo said:


> Thanks man.... The return has been one hell of a trip so far.
> 
> No one salted my hotel, I may go downstairs....
> 
> View attachment 176904


It looks like the Missouri side didn't get as much. Not that Kansas got much more..


----------



## Ty27

JMH- that's a huge difference with the air bags! Let us know if you start a thread about them, I would like to read your review.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> JMH- that's a huge difference with the air bags! Let us know if you start a thread about them, I would like to read your review.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/get-yourself-air-bags.173018/

It's pretty long winded...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well, models don't look great for this week... everything is missing Us! Might get one next weekend, but even that I'm sure will change. It's already lower amounts than yestersay.:hammerhead:

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snod&rh=2018012812&fh=198&r=conus&dpdt=


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Well, models don't look great for this week... everything is missing Us! Might get one next weekend, but even that I'm sure will change. It's already lower amounts than yestersay.:hammerhead:
> 
> http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=snod&rh=2018012812&fh=198&r=conus&dpdt=


Frustrating for sure


----------



## buttaluv

Ch 9, is saying chance for accumulating snow this weekend! Probably another angry 1"!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

buttaluv said:


> Ch 9, is saying chance for accumulating snow this weekend! Probably another angry 1"!!


http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=sn10_acc&rh=2018013012&fh=132&r=us_c&dpdt=

Hopefully that starts changing for the better. Every day the totals get worse. I can't believe the way our winters have been lately! It's crazy. Looks like there might be a few chances in February. Maybe we'll get a big one, and then it'll start warming up. Then we can start working again.


----------



## buttaluv

Ha ha! No kidding..bought a brand new plow 3 years ago, used it like 4 times..I told a buddy of mine that I sub for, when I sell this one, I'm not buying another one.. I seen somewhere, it's been 4 years, since we've had at least 3" of snow at one time..


----------



## JMHConstruction

buttaluv said:


> Ha ha! No kidding..bought a brand new plow 3 years ago, used it like 4 times..I told a buddy of mine that I sub for, when I sell this one, I'm not buying another one.. I seen somewhere, it's been 4 years, since we've had at least 3" of snow at one time..


Yeah it's getting insane! I keep telling myself we're due, but after so long it gets old. Now the snow is more of a nusence. Just enough for me to push back work. Originally I was going to try to set up jobs for the 5th, but originally models were showing a huge storm, so I pushed it back. Now I'm debating on pushing it back again, because mid February is showing snow. I don't want my guys (and myself) slipping around in crap conditions. The back and forth forecasts are driving me crazy


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah it's getting insane! I keep telling myself we're due, but after so long it gets old. Now the snow is more of a nusence. Just enough for me to push back work. Originally I was going to try to set up jobs for the 5th, but originally models were showing a huge storm, so I pushed it back. Now I'm debating on pushing it back again, because mid February is showing snow. I don't want my guys (and myself) slipping around in crap conditions. The back and forth forecasts are driving me crazy


It's hard to plan work that far out (especially basing it off forecasts and raw model data). They switch around every model run the minute you get your schedule set, very frustrating, lol

Buttaluv- same here! Bought new plows four years ago and have barely used them since. We must have jinxed ourselves real bad...


----------



## buttaluv

Oh... I defintly think so! Each winter for the last 3, I hear.. this is it, we're going to get lot of snow! HA!! Apparently the farmers almanac has a big snow the first part of feb... we will see...


----------



## plowboy87

I see our flurries for today looks bigger on radar, that’s heading our direction.


----------



## buttaluv

Didn't sound promising for my area, dusting maybe....was holding out hope for Tuesday...now it's down to an inch, unless your south of I-70.. then maybe 2"-3"


----------



## Ty27

Well our dusting to half inch turned into 1"+ real fast this morning...

Hoping the same thing happens for Tuesday


----------



## JMHConstruction

We ended up with about 2" here in Olathe yesterday. Was a crazy surprise considering on the new in the morning they were calling for 1/4".

Models look like tomorrow might be a bust. If so, they REALLY blew the forecasts this week. Downplayed Sunday, and spoke about Tuesday like we needed to rush to the store for our bread and milk!


----------



## Mike_

Had some freezing rain hit us in the last couple hours in Lexington. Lots of wrecks, luckily most minor slide offs, only transported one to the trauma center.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Mike_ said:


> Had some freezing rain hit us in the last couple hours in Lexington. Lots of wrecks, luckily most minor slide offs, only transported one to the trauma center.


Are you on the FD?


----------



## Mike_

JMHConstruction said:


> Are you on the FD?


Yep, we're a combination department, Fire/EMS full-time and volunteer.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Mike_ said:


> Yep, we're a combination department, Fire/EMS full-time and volunteer.


Nice! That's something that I just could not do. How do you find time to do snow removal? I would think EMS would keep you busy during snow events. I know you don't work 24/7, but do they ever call you in for help if the weather gets bad?


----------



## JMHConstruction

AH! These models are looking worse and worse! NWS still seems to think it's going to snow, but none of the models do...

Almost time to watch the news, maybe they will shed some light on this. Maybe they'll make it worse...


----------



## Mike_

JMHConstruction said:


> Nice! That's something that I just could not do. How do you find time to do snow removal? I would think EMS would keep you busy during snow events. I know you don't work 24/7, but do they ever call you in for help if the weather gets bad?


For me snow removal is just for family and elderly in my neighborhood, not for money. My full-time job was at the GM Fairfax Plant, I retired in 2012 after 30 years. I started as a volunteer FF in 1983, worked full-time at the FD during some layoffs at the plant. The FD has a Ford 250 with a V-Plow we use to clear the road for calls if necessary, and I've used my side by side from time to time to clear some drives and haul some patients out of the woods. Running calls keeps me pretty busy, along with remodeling my daughter's houses!

As a part-time employee I am on call 24/7 and respond from home whenever available and additional help is needed. It's a small town that only pays for a few full-time employees, supplemented by volunteers.
www.lexingtonfire.net


----------



## buttaluv

Well, now ch 9 is saying 3-5" for my area (north)..ch 5 didn't show much anywhere...so! I guess I'll look out the window!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> AH! These models are looking worse and worse! NWS still seems to think it's going to snow, but none of the models do...
> 
> Almost time to watch the news, maybe they will shed some light on this. Maybe they'll make it worse...


Seeing as what happened on Sunday, I would say the best bet is to just watch radar and when it moves have your plow on and head out. I've heard "this model shows" then "this mode says something completely different" well, which one is it gonna be folks? 12 hours away from snow and we don't know if it's going to even do anything


----------



## JMHConstruction

We pretreated last night around midnight. Looks like Olathe may or may not get anything. Hope we at least get a dusting, so these people don't just have salt sitting on their lots forever. We'll have to see for this one, and maybe this weekend


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> We pretreated last night around midnight. Looks like Olathe may or may not get anything. Hope we at least get a dusting, so these people don't just have salt sitting on their lots forever. We'll have to see for this one, and maybe this weekend


I'm not getting my hopes up for this weekend, models 5 days ago showed the same thing for today that they are now for the weekend. My dad is out putting pretreat down now


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up for this weekend, models 5 days ago showed the same thing for today that they are now for the weekend. My dad is out putting pretreat down now


Just before 11:30 41 news showed us getting about a 1/4". Looks like you're about in that same line.

This year as been so frustrating. At least last year we knew that we wouldn't get snow with the high temps.

Hopefully those of you up north get some snow


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Just before 11:30 41 news showed us getting about a 1/4". Looks like you're about in that same line.
> 
> This year as been so frustrating. At least last year we knew that we wouldn't get snow with the high temps.
> 
> Hopefully those of you up north get some snow


I agree, if it's gonna keep doing this stuff I'm ready to move on to spring/summer. I love snow removal but it's very frustrating with little teaser snows especially the last 4 years.


----------



## donedirtcheap

New to forums and new to bulk de ice. Sorry if I did this wrong. Where in Kansas City can I find Bulk salt or any bulk de icing products? 15- 18 ton at a time.


----------



## JMHConstruction

donedirtcheap said:


> New to forums and new to bulk de ice. Sorry if I did this wrong. Where in Kansas City can I find Bulk salt or any bulk de icing products? 15- 18 ton at a time.


Welcome. It's been asked by a few on here (including myself) I don't think anyone knows. If you go back about 7-10 pages, I posted a CL ad from someone selling bulk. Another poster said it was junk salt though.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Do any of you fallow Gary Lezaks blog? This guy is claiming to have predicted this miss for today 5 days ago! I'm pretty much losing all respect for him, because he always seems to dig deep, or say every scenario so he can later go back and brag about how he was correct. 2 days ago they were showing KC with basically 6" of snow today! Between getting Sunday wrong, and taking credit for being right (even though it took him UNTIL THE SNOW WAS AT OUR DOOR STEP!), and now trying to take credit for predicting this miss 5 days ago, I think I'm done with Gary. Switching news channels I think.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Do any of you fallow Gary Lezaks blog? This guy is claiming to have predicted this miss for today 5 days ago! I'm pretty much losing all respect for him, because he always seems to dig deep, or say every scenario so he can later go back and brag about how he was correct. 2 days ago they were showing KC with basically 6" of snow today! Between getting Sunday wrong, and taking credit for being right (even though it took him UNTIL THE SNOW WAS AT OUR DOOR STEP!), and now trying to take credit for predicting this miss 5 days ago, I think I'm done with Gary. Switching news channels I think.


I follow his blog and Joe Lauria's of fox 4. I agree, Gary has said all evening on the tv that he predicted this miss, last I saw this morning it was going to be a snowstorm. I think Kctv5 is pretty good, they have my vote I suppose


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I follow his blog and Joe Lauria's of fox 4. I agree, Gary has said all evening on the tv that he predicted this miss, last I saw this morning it was going to be a snowstorm. I think Kctv5 is pretty good, they have my vote I suppose


I used to think Lezak had it in the bag when it came to most accurate, but this year he seems to be wrong most of the time, and then bragging that he nailed it. I don't remember it being as bad in the past, but maybe I didn't notice as much. I understand they all get it wrong, and it's hard predicting the weather, but I can look at a model, I need them to cipher through them all, and tell me what makes more sense. If he would at least admit he got it wrong like everyone else, it wouldn't bother me as much. It's the fact that he's boasting about being correct that's driving me bat **** crazy!

Ok... my rant is over.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I used to think Lezak had it in the bag when it came to most accurate, but this year he seems to be wrong most of the time, and then bragging that he nailed it. I don't remember it being as bad in the past, but maybe I didn't notice as much. I understand they all get it wrong, and it's hard predicting the weather, but I can look at a model, I need them to cipher through them all, and tell me what makes more sense. If he would at least admit he got it wrong like everyone else, it wouldn't bother me as much. It's the fact that he's boasting about being correct that's driving me bat **** crazy!
> 
> Ok... my rant is over.


I agree 100% JMH
The past three days every channel has said this model says this and this says that and then kinda leaves us hanging, not saying this is the ticket or that is. Like you said anybody can look at the models, it's their job to tell me when where and how much. Both of these storms were a fail on their part I'd say.

btw, I also like to read the forecast discussion on the NWS Kansas City website. It's kind of like their version of a weather blog that gets updated 2-3 times a day, and they cut through the BS.


----------



## Snowtek

I've got a stupid question for all the guys that pre treat for storms. Do you still charge if the storm misses? We don't pre treat because you can't trust the forecast and can not charge for something that wasn't needed. I would think property owners would dispute the charges and if not I need to get some customers like them.


----------



## plowboy87

Maybe I should clean my truck up today, that should bring the snow in this weekend!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Snowtek said:


> I've got a stupid question for all the guys that pre treat for storms. Do you still charge if the storm misses? We don't pre treat because you can't trust the forecast and can not charge for something that wasn't needed. I would think property owners would dispute the charges and if not I need to get some customers like them.


Yes. I'll explain why / how when I get a little more time


----------



## bginter

plowboy87 said:


> Maybe I should clean my truck up today, that should bring the snow in this weekend!


I thought about doing the same thing. But again I don't wanna have to clean it again if we do get a storm.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Maybe I should clean my truck up today, that should bring the snow in this weekend!


I had to do a bid this morning, so I had to wash it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Snowtek said:


> I've got a stupid question for all the guys that pre treat for storms. Do you still charge if the storm misses? We don't pre treat because you can't trust the forecast and can not charge for something that wasn't needed. I would think property owners would dispute the charges and if not I need to get some customers like them.





JMHConstruction said:


> Yes. I'll explain why / how when I get a little more time


A complete miss doesn't happen often, usually we may only get a dusting, but at least it was something. Tuesday was definitely an exception. I don't have many accounts that I'm not a sub for, but I still try to pretreat my own accounts because it seems to give better end results IMO. When we do get the miss, I then do not apply a treatment on the next storm (for example, I won't pretreat if we get snow this weekend), until we get rain or something to wash the pretreat away.

I explain this to all my customers before I even had them a bid. It also is mentioned in the contract. It says something like pretreatments for snow or ice events are at the contractor's discretion, and cannot be help responsible for forecasts, or weather out of the contractors control. I'm sure it sounds better than that, but I don't remember word for word.

Never had an issue with it, but all my accounts I have myself are small, so the complaints may start rolling in if the dollar amounts were bigger.


----------



## Ty27

We did pretreat Tuesday for the expected snow that missed us completely. Snows like what would have happened Tuesday are a nightmare for high traffic areas such as grocery stores, strip malls etc. the snow gets packed down, drove over, turns into ice then you can't plow it later. We pretreat most of the time so the snow won't bond with the pavement. Like JMH said, if the storm completely misses us it will be there for the next storm. This week we are fortunate enough to have another potential snow rolling in a few days later, so the salt will be fairly fresh on the lots. If it was a week or 2 before the next storm, the salt would slowly desintigrate, not helping the cause. At that point, you risk losing customers if you bill them for pre treatment. 

Trucks are all washed, plows washed and out away, spreaders washed and put away.
If that isn't enough, Saturday is my birthday. So it definitely will... :laugh:


----------



## Snowtek

So will the billing be for Tuesday or do you bill or as a pre treat for this weekend? I was at a bank today and the teller apologized for all of the salt and ice melt. They have been cleaning the lobby non stop and were pissed. I can only imagine there are a few other stores that are feeling the same as them.Maybe we can get some snow this weekend


----------



## Ty27

Snowtek said:


> So will the billing be for Tuesday or do you bill or as a pre treat for this weekend? I was at a bank today and the teller apologized for all of the salt and ice melt. They have been cleaning the lobby non stop and were pissed. I can only imagine there are a few other stores that are feeling the same as them.Maybe we can get some snow this weekend


It's hard to say but this time we aren't. Only had about half the list salted before we quit. We also have to write down the time we were there and make note so having a time down for Tuesday 9:00 AM (for example) would be confusing for a storm that's on a Saturday on the invoice. We didn't lose much salt this go around (thankfully). Probably salt again Saturday and push if things look the way they do right now.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Snowtek said:


> So will the billing be for Tuesday or do you bill or as a pre treat for this weekend? I was at a bank today and the teller apologized for all of the salt and ice melt. They have been cleaning the lobby non stop and were pissed. I can only imagine there are a few other stores that are feeling the same as them.Maybe we can get some snow this weekend


Because my lots are so small, the walks take no time to pre treat, so I waited on those, and never actually hit them. I treat the lots Monday night while the lots were completely clean (and because I was treating for my subbed lots). I don't think the company I sub for had the sidewalk guys go out, but I'm not sure.

I usually try to wait on my lots until I know the storm is coming, unless the timing works out that the lots will be packed.

I billed for the salting Monday, but also included in the email that I would do a lot check on Saturday, and I more than likely wouldn't have to pretreat, so it'll work out. No one said anything, so I guess I'm good. I've had a complaint when I've treated, but the temps didn't drop as fast, and we had rain, then freezing rain. I pretreated, then it was washed off, and I had to treat again for the freezing rain. 2 phone calls for that one. It is what it is. Can't get them all right.


----------



## vaughns

JMHConstruction said:


> Forgot to post these!
> 
> These are the of the bags on the truck (ignore the rust). If I end up going out tonight I'll show the difference with a picture of a fully loaded spreader, before and after.
> View attachment 176886
> View attachment 176887


going to buy these . where did you get and how much


----------



## vaughns

vaughns said:


> going to buy these . where did you get and how much


nevermind!


----------



## JMHConstruction

I found some on Amazon for my truck for $200 with free shipping, but I'd just Google it for your truck and see what it comes up with.


----------



## Snowtek

The plow God's have spoken once again. Someone in KC must have some bad Ju ju. It must be all the guys that bought plows and thought it was a easy way to make money. I'm thankful I don't plan my winters around the snow money.


----------



## JMHConstruction

My spreader was down for this one, so I had to spread my own accounts by hand (they're all very small), and get a fill in for my sub work. Just glad it was only 1 treatment, and not multiples


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> My spreader was down for this one, so I had to spread my own accounts by hand (they're all very small), and get a fill in for my sub work. Just glad it was only 1 treatment, and not multiples


What happened to your spreader?


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> What happened to your spreader?


Don't know. Controller error code says it's not connecting. Spent all day Saturday working on it, and Saturday night it just randomly started working again. Went out at 11 Saturday night to check lots after we started getting freezing rain, and it was still working. The salt from last Tuesday was still holding, so I went home to go to bed. Barely got to sleep before getting a call to hit my other lots around 1 or 2. Went to the truck, and it wasn't connecting again.

Tried bypassing the plugs, and spliced the wires together, but no luck. I have a funeral tomorrow in Iowa, so going to take it to American Equipment Tuesday and let them deal with it.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Don't know. Controller error code says it's not connecting. Spent all day Saturday working on it, and Saturday night it just randomly started working again. Went out at 11 Saturday night to check lots after we started getting freezing rain, and it was still working. The salt from last Tuesday was still holding, so I went home to go to bed. Barely got to sleep before getting a call to hit my other lots around 1 or 2. Went to the truck, and it wasn't connecting again.
> 
> Tried bypassing the plugs, and spliced the wires together, but no luck. I have a funeral tomorrow in Iowa, so going to take it to American Equipment Tuesday and let them deal with it.


That sucks, hope American can get it fixed. At least you still have warranty.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Yeah, although I probably voided it my messing with the harness. I just used the quick splice clips and ran extra wires, so I'm hoping they either don't see it, or say anything..


----------



## JMHConstruction

It's more than paid for itself, and I've put about 150 tons through it this year, so even if I have to pay a little, it's worth it. Wish I would have added a spreader years ago.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Not only can we not get snow this year, but I've missed out on 2 salt treatments because this spreader keeps acting up!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Oh, and saw this hanging in the "lobby" at American Equipment. Looks like a place that sells bulk. Sorry the picture sucks, not sure why.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Not only can we not get snow this year, but I've missed out on 2 salt treatments because this spreader keeps acting up!


Man that sucks, heading back out now to salt refreeze. Sounds like another salt app going down tomorrow night too.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Man that sucks, heading back out now to salt refreeze. Sounds like another salt app going down tomorrow night too.


Missing those too
You'll have to read the last few pages of the random thoughts threat to catch up lol


----------



## Ty27

I think that's the hardest I've seen it snow in 4 years...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> I think that's the hardest I've seen it snow in 4 years...


Too bad nothing stuck....


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Too bad nothing stuck....


Needed to be colder the past few days, I'm ready for spring


----------



## plowboy87

Well at least we had more work this season than last season. Bring on spring!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well is the snow for Sunday just an April fools joke, or do you guys think it will really happen?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Well is the snow for Sunday just an April fools joke, or do you guys think it will really happen?


It will really happen since I have everything washed, put away, and hardscape season is in full swing 
I'll take it though.
Can't complain.


----------



## plowboy87

I am taking a gamble and not putting my stuff on. Sounds like most of the snow will be during the day, it will be hard to imagine anything sticking. If anything maybe salt run for refreeze tomorrow night.


----------



## plowboy87

I guess Spring decided not to show up. Now possible snow Friday, and then again Sunday.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Winter had it's shot, and it blew it. Let us get on with our lives:laugh:

This weather has been a pain in the ass. And now half my guys are sick from working in the cold misty rain last week, on the days I didn't call it. Salting is easy money I guess, can't complain too much.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Winter had it's shot, and it blew it. Let us get on with our lives:laugh:
> 
> This weather has been a pain in the ass. And now half my guys are sick from working in the cold misty rain last week, on the days I didn't call it. Salting is easy money I guess, can't complain too much.


Haha I agree JMH:laugh:

You guys don't even wanna know how my luck went Sunday night... lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Hey KC locals, how's it going? I'm finally back (see thread in "new to site" forum. Looking forward to the upcoming winter. It better be a good one this year, we've been getting hosed the last few winters and I could really use a good winter this year to help pay for the new truck, (I'll be getting pics up sometime in the next month as I'm still putting the finishing touches on it). 

For those who used them and aren't yet aware, American Midwest Distributors in North Kansas City is or has gone out of business. They told me last I spoke with them that they would be out of the building by the end of August. Too bad, they were a great company to deal with and customer service was always very good, even when they were getting slammed during a storm. 

I have just placed an order for my 25 ton bulk salt load as well as a couple pallets of bagged salt for use on sidewalks and was toying with the idea of selling salt this winter for those who are looking for a way to get away from bags, but don't have a place or the funds to store bulk salt. So if you are interested in buying what you need for each storm as apposed to springing for the whole season, give me a call at 816-726-5296. Depending on how many are interested, I may go ahead and get a truckload of the bagged as well. If I do it, it will be available PRIOR to the storm and will even deliver in the metro area if desired. Unless you are lucky to catch me at the house, it will more than likely NOT be possible to get during the storm as I will be out working the storm. Again, if interested, get a hold of me and let me know and we can talk more about it. Thanks, Derek.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Welcome back Derek! Good idea with the bulk.

How's the dumpster business and the new place treating you?

Any more issues with the spreader freezing on you other than that one storm?


Nevermind, just read your other threadThumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> Welcome back Derek! Good idea with the bulk.
> 
> How's the dumpster business and the new place treating you?
> 
> Any more issues with the spreader freezing on you other than that one storm?
> 
> Nevermind, just read your other threadThumbs Up


Yes, it froze up every storm. I need a new tarp, the old one has some holes at the corners, which I think was my problem. I had hoped to have that truck sold this spring, but I didn't have the money to buy my flatbed and spreader for the new truck so I can haul my skid around for plowing, so I'm gonna make some repairs to the F550 and run it this winter, then sell it next spring.


----------



## plowboy87

Welcome back Derek!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87 said:


> Welcome back Derek!


Thank you


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Yes, it froze up every storm. I need a new tarp, the old one has some holes at the corners, which I think was my problem. I had hoped to have that truck sold this spring, but I didn't have the money to buy my flatbed and spreader for the new truck so I can haul my skid around for plowing, so I'm gonna make some repairs to the F550 and run it this winter, then sell it next spring.


Did the spreader only start having the issues after you spun out a few years ago? Could they have screwed up your spinner some how when they fixed it?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> Did the spreader only start having the issues after you spun out a few years ago? Could they have screwed up your spinner some how when they fixed it?


No, it was concrete inside the hopper. I spent an hour one night standing on top with a shovel beating the side as hard as I could trying to break it loose. I'm sure everyone inside the QT where I had bought the case of washer fluid thought I was nuts. It's a hydraulic auger and spinner and neither would turn. I'm almost positive that it was because my tarp was shot and it was getting wet inside and then freezing up over night when I'd go home and the truck sat for hours not being used. Getting a new tarp made for it this year and replacing the hydraulic pump as well as it's the original and is getting weak. It won't load my skid steer on without revving it up pretty good, so the pump is weak.


----------



## Ty27

*I should check my email more!!
Welcome back Derek, nice to hear from you!

Our latest purchase...
10' Boss box plow going on it this winterThumbs Up*


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Nice looking rig. Have you looked at the HLA Snow Wing? I really like mine.


----------



## Ty27

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Nice looking rig. Have you looked at the HLA Snow Wing? I really like mine.


Thank you sir. 
Yes I have, similar to the snow wolf design and I like them both. A friend is downsizing and is selling 4 boss box plows so I told him to save one. It needs to snow more before I want to put more money into this business lol. I bet you guys feel the same way!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> Thank you sir.
> Yes I have, similar to the snow wolf design and I like them both. A friend is downsizing and is selling 4 boss box plows so I told him to save one. It needs to snow more before I want to put more money into this business lol. I bet you guys feel the same way!


Yeah, I completely understand. We've really been getting screwed the last 4 years on winter weather. We are definitely due for a good winter and God knows I could sure use one. I always try to look at it long term though. It's not going to get any cheaper, so get it now and your money ahead in the future when the price goes up, especially the way trade is going right now and steel prices going up every week. payup Kudos for helping out the buddy though.


----------



## Ty27

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Yeah, I completely understand. We've really been getting screwed the last 4 years on winter weather. We are definitely due for a good winter and God knows I could sure use one. I always try to look at it long term though. It's not going to get any cheaper, so get it now and your money ahead in the future when the price goes up, especially the way trade is going right now and steel prices going up every week. payup Kudos for helping out the buddy though.


Yep I agree with everything. Plan for the long term, buy right and don't overspend. Business fundamentals, etc.
These push boxes have been used maybe for the last 2 seasons so I know they are in good shape. If things keep going the way they are we wouldn't really NEED it to snow BUT it would sure be some nice gravy on top. Knock on wood though.:hammerhead:
How was everyone's summer? I'm back in school now for my senior year. FINALLY!! Haha


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yep I agree with everything. Plan for the long term, buy right and don't overspend. Business fundamentals, etc.
> These push boxes have been used maybe for the last 2 seasons so I know they are in good shape. If things keep going the way they are we wouldn't really NEED it to snow BUT it would sure be some nice gravy on top. Knock on wood though.:hammerhead:
> How was everyone's summer? I'm back in school now for my senior year. FINALLY!! Haha


Although it's felt busier than normal for me, we are just under manned right now. I'm awaiting a nice break this winter. Hopefully we can get some snow while I twiddle my thumps.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Although it's felt busier than normal for me, we are just under manned right now. I'm awaiting a nice break this winter. Hopefully we can get some snow while I twiddle my thumps.


It's been patio after patio, walls, gradework all year long. It's amazing how much faster we are now with a CTL. Next thing on the list is a mini ex for sure. Rental is killing us. Here's a patio we just completed, Pavestone ended up photo shooting it at the first of the month.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Looks goodThumbs Up

I wish equipment could speed us up. We do rent mini skidsteers on occasion, but for the most part it's all man power. I hope you guys are having better luck with employees than I am.

By the way, do you know of any good concrete companies that would do smaller (patio size) flatwork? Most are either stamped or dyed. Had a bit of a...falling out...with my guy after I made him tear out a pad he did an awful job on. Now he doesn't return phone calls.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Looks goodThumbs Up
> 
> I wish equipment could speed us up. We do rent mini skidsteers on occasion, but for the most part it's all man power. I hope you guys are having better luck with employees than I am.
> 
> By the way, do you know of any good concrete companies that would do smaller (patio size) flatwork? Most are either stamped or dyed. Had a bit of a...falling out...with my guy after I made him tear out a pad he did an awful job on. Now he doesn't return phone calls.


No I do not, our concrete guy we refer people to doesn't do stamped or dyed. Maybe Derek or plowboy knows somebody?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> No I do not, our concrete guy we refer people to doesn't do stamped or dyed. Maybe Derek or plowboy knows somebody?


JMH, I have a new dumpster customer that does concrete work. Don't know ANYTHING about his work other than he seems to need money (has to do work in stages as he's paid partial payments by the customer before he can proceed). I'd be happy to give you his contact information if you'd like, give me a call.

Just a heads up for those who care, Kranz of KC moved over off 435 and 23rd Street. They are the local Meyer dealer.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> It's been patio after patio, walls, gradework all year long. It's amazing how much faster we are now with a CTL. Next thing on the list is a mini ex for sure. Rental is killing us. Here's a patio we just completed, Pavestone ended up photo shooting it at the first of the month.
> 
> View attachment 183617


Nice looking work.


----------



## Ty27

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Nice looking work.


Thank you sir


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> JMH, I have a new dumpster customer that does concrete work. Don't know ANYTHING about his work other than he seems to need money (has to do work in stages as he's paid partial payments by the customer before he can proceed). I'd be happy to give you his contact information if you'd like, give me a call.


Thanks for the heads up on the concrete guy. I may eventually get his info from you. Is he up north? I talked with a few guys up north and they charge a pretty penny just to come down here.



Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Just a heads up for those who care, Kranz of KC moved over off 435 and 23rd Street. They are the local Meyer dealer.


Good to know. I need to get some extra parts for the old girl


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the concrete guy. I may eventually get his info from you. Is he up north? I talked with a few guys up north and they charge a pretty penny just to come down here.
> 
> The 3 jobs that he has rented a can from me for were all north of the river. Don't know if he does your area or not, but wouldn't hurt to call him and ask. Be sure to tell him I referred you.


----------



## plowboy87

This summer flew by! I heard on the radio this morning Sunday night into Monday possible rain with a few snow flakes mixed in. It’s to early for that crap!!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87 said:


> This summer flew by! I heard on the radio this morning Sunday night into Monday possible rain with a few snow flakes mixed in. It's to early for that crap!!


Tell me about it. Just now getting around to get my contracts out for signing. Usually have them signed and back to me by Oct. 1st.


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> This summer flew by! I heard on the radio this morning Sunday night into Monday possible rain with a few snow flakes mixed in. It's to early for that crap!!


Last night rolling through the 10 day Sunday night low caught me by surprise. I think it said 29*. Totally threw me into shock haha. Tomorrow is going to be great, 40's and pouring


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> Last night rolling through the 10 day Sunday night low caught me by surprise. I think it said 29*. Totally threw me into shock haha. Tomorrow is going to be great, 40's and pouring


Yeah not looking forward for tomorrow. Would be a good day to get snow stuff out of storage and ready for the season. But then again it sounds like a good day to sit by the fireplace and relax!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Yeah not looking forward for tomorrow. Would be a good day to get snow stuff out of storage and ready for the season. But then again it sounds like a good day to sit by the fireplace and relax!


We went through our equipment last weekend/this week. Just had to charge the batteries and replace a couple spinner chains running off the clutch. No big deal other than the wired Swenson is all messed up. Going to look into that tomorrow. I think the plug is wired wrong base off the picture I found in my phone from last year. LOL
Everything else runs and operates as it should, fluid film does wonders


----------



## JMHConstruction

I had planned to do everything last weekend, and used all these rain days to grab any parts I needed. Then our new baby girl decided to join the world and through my plans off a bit. Going to get everything out tomorrow, and see how it goes.

With all this moisture now, I'm curious to see what Lezaks LRC is going to show for this winter. Might be a busy one.


----------



## Ty27

Congrats JMH!!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Congrats JMH!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> I had planned to do everything last weekend, and used all these rain days to grab any parts I needed. Then our new baby girl decided to join the world and through my plans off a bit. Going to get everything out tomorrow, and see how it goes.
> 
> With all this moisture now, I'm curious to see what Lezaks LRC is going to show for this winter. Might be a busy one.


Congrats on the new little girl.

I too am anxious to see his forecasts. It better be a good one, I need it.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> I had planned to do everything last weekend, and used all these rain days to grab any parts I needed. Then our new baby girl decided to join the world and through my plans off a bit. Going to get everything out tomorrow, and see how it goes.
> 
> With all this moisture now, I'm curious to see what Lezaks LRC is going to show for this winter. Might be a busy one.


Congrats!! Cheers to your sleepless nights!!


----------



## plowboy87

Just drove by modot maintenance building next to the stadium, and they are putting plows and spreaders on. Hopefully they are just practicing!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Congrats on the new little girl.
> 
> I too am anxious to see his forecasts. It better be a good one, I need it.





plowboy87 said:


> Congrats!! Cheers to your sleepless nights!!


Thanks guys.


----------



## JMHConstruction

So what do you guys think? Could the season start next week?

Models seem to be all over the place. I've seen anything from nothing to 6+". Waiting game now...


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> So what do you guys think? Could the season start next week?
> 
> Models seem to be all over the place. I've seen anything from nothing to 6+". Waiting game now...


It would be a nice early season special for all of our bank accounts going into winter!!

Sounds like more of a salting event (if that) at the moment. I'll take whatever we can get though!


----------



## plowboy87

I have a feeling it won’t be even a salt run. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> I have a feeling it won't be even a salt run. I hope I'm wrong.


With the warmer temps leading up to it, it will probably just stick to the grass. A quick salt run would be great.


----------



## plowboy87

On Joe Lauria’s blog he was saying that every computer model now is showing snow for Thursday evening. Maybe this might finally be our winter fellas!


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> On Joe Lauria's blog he was saying that every computer model now is showing snow for Thursday evening. Maybe this might finally be our winter fellas!


Do you read Lezaks 2020 blog? I got on today to see what it was saying, and in the comments he's telling people that the "cycle" is no longer allowed to be discussed. That's the whole point of his LRC...

Snow chances are looking better. Hope those temps can fall just enough. We've not had many phone calls since school started back up, and jobs are coming to an end (pretty early for us). Hopefully this winter is prosperous.


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you read Lezaks 2020 blog? I got on today to see what it was saying, and in the comments he's telling people that the "cycle" is no longer allowed to be discussed. That's the whole point of his LRC...
> 
> Snow chances are looking better. Hope those temps can fall just enough. We've not had many phone calls since school started back up, and jobs are coming to an end (pretty early for us). Hopefully this winter is prosperous.


Yeah I did read his blog, i don't understand why he is no longer discussing the cycle length. Something must of happened to force him to stop talking about it.

Our season is about over. Couple days here and there, but mostly over. Looking forward for winter!!


----------



## WolfertInc

Curious to know what others are doing, if anything tonight/morning. I plan on treating some of my low tolerance properties 2am-5am as I suspect there is a decent chance of slick spots between 5am-9am in the morning as temperatures drop.


----------



## JMHConstruction

WolfertInc said:


> Curious to know what others are doing, if anything tonight/morning. I plan on treating some of my low tolerance properties 2am-5am as I suspect there is a decent chance of slick spots between 5am-9am in the morning as temperatures drop.


We've been out tonight. Roads seem fine in olathe, but the city is treating, so I suppose they're worried too.

We went out to do a pointless pretreat, but I wont turn down $$.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I went out at midnight and treated all my accounts. Air temps were hovering at 31-32, but pavement temps were still up around 34. Since they said temps were crashing today, I salted everything.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Everything is melted now here in Olathe. You wouldn't even know it did anything yesterday.


----------



## JMHConstruction

@Derek'sDumpstersInc did you ever decide to sell bulk this year? Just wondering if anyone seemed to show interest. St Joe's had what, 3" already?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> @Derek'sDumpstersInc did you ever decide to sell bulk this year? Just wondering if anyone seemed to show interest. St Joe's had what, 3" already?


I hadn't really thought about it since I posted that I was considering it. I've been really busy lately, but I guess if someone on here wants to buy from me and the price is good for both of us, I would. I quit the school bus gig and am training at Batliner on Front St to drive one of their roll offs.


----------



## plowboy87

Friday afternoon washed the spreader out and unhooked it. Naturally snow is in forecast now for tomorrow night. Just my luck!!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Friday afternoon washed the spreader out and unhooked it. Naturally snow is in forecast now for tomorrow night. Just my luck!!


What has everyone heard for amounts? Haven't heard much from the local forecasters today. I spent all afternoon cleaning and doing maintenance. Also decided to finish up the other stainless Swenson, all new bearings and chain for the spinner. It actually spins now:laugh:


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> What has everyone heard for amounts? Haven't heard much from the local forecasters today. I spent all afternoon cleaning and doing maintenance. Also decided to finish up the other stainless Swenson, all new bearings and chain for the spinner. It actually spins now:laugh:


Last I heard it would be similar to what we got on the 8th, stick to grass, not roads. However temps will dip, and roads could freeze.

One of the models was showing quite a bit of snow, but temps would need to cooperate. I think a lot depends on rain vs snow, and when the temps actually fall low enough.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Last I heard it would be similar to what we got on the 8th, stick to grass, not roads. However temps will dip, and roads could freeze.
> 
> One of the models was showing quite a bit of snow, but temps would need to cooperate. I think a lot depends on rain vs snow, and when the temps actually fall low enough.


The 00z NAM just came out with a nice little swath on the south side of the city. Not holding my breath though. I just like seeing snow this early!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Stay safe out there guys. All the crazies are on the roads. We got a late start, so I get to enjoy rush hourThumbs Up


----------



## WolfertInc

Yep - Just had a few property managers call the shot and request servicing. Already hit the high priority stuff earlier.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I went out at 0100 hrs and was very light snow at my place, but not even a flurry at my first account in Kearney. Talked myself or of salting and went home and crawled back in bed. Went in to work at 0530 hrs and by 0700, I was cursing myself for not treating. Just got home and going to try to go out and salt. Can't believe I haven't gotten any calls yet.


----------



## Ty27

Went out salting around 6:30 after I saw it start to stick in the driveway and roads. Glad we did. There were guys plowing in Belton when I was there earlier.


----------



## JMHConstruction

What a mess this morning! What would take 10 minutes from my lots to where salt is loaded took 2 and a half hours round time this morning! I was not the most pleasant person to be around. Good thing I was alone I guess...

It took me 6 hours to hit my 3 accounts, then I was filling in for others. Salted for 11 hours, about 5.5 hours more than last time, and I hit 2 less properties. I took a side street to bypass the highway, and saw 6 cars all in different directions on an overpass. No wonder it was so backed up...

I'm just glad to be home and relaxing now!


----------



## Ty27

41’s winter forecast is 26” with 2-3 big storm systems. Storm track is going to be out of the southwest.



...



I’ll beleive it when I see it. Lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> 41's winter forecast is 26" with 2-3 big storm systems. Storm track is going to be out of the southwest.
> 
> Dang it. When was that on? I've been watching for it, haven't seen anything about it on the news.
> ...
> 
> I'll beleive it when I see it. Lol


----------



## Ty27

Last night at 10. The winter special they put on is airing some time next week I believe.


----------



## JMHConstruction

@Derek'sDumpstersInc

https://www.kshb.com/weather/weathe...oZBExHGn0YVoe2huHhnRkITNAWp4bTwXD8FcIjeu85sZY


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> Last night at 10. The winter special they put on is airing some time next week I believe.


Cool, thanks


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> @Derek'sDumpstersInc
> 
> https://www.kshb.com/weather/weathe...oZBExHGn0YVoe2huHhnRkITNAWp4bTwXD8FcIjeu85sZY


Thank you


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Looks like another salting only event for tonight.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Looks like another salting only event for tonight.


I think I'll be just out of this one

From what I've seen I'm too far south. Hopefully that changes, but if not, hope you guys get hammered and stay safe.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Last I saw (6 o'clock news) looks like it will make it to St. Joe before falling apart. Downtown barely a dusting.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Anyone get to go out? Radar didn't look like it even hit where they thought.

Misted here for a few hours around 7pm, but eventually stopped. Didn't get anything else after that, and roads were barely damp by the time temps dropped past freezing


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Had the alarm set for 0430 hrs. Got up and it was barely even flurrying, so I went back to bed. Got up at 0730 to a VERY THIN dusting on my deck. Went out to check one of my accounts (a church) and it still had some salt left from the last storm, so I called it good and went home.


----------



## Ty27

Sounds like Sunday might be a decent storm for once. Good luck to everyone this weekend!!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> Sounds like Sunday might be a decent storm for once. Good luck to everyone this weekend!!


We can only hope.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Did 41 ever do that winter special? I saw Gary's prediction, but didn't see the special ever advertised.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> Did 41 ever do that winter special? I saw Gary's prediction, but didn't see the special ever advertised.


I never saw it either.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Did 41 ever do that winter special? I saw Gary's prediction, but didn't see the special ever advertised.


I'm not sure either. Haven't watched much TV this week. Our main water line to our house decided to break Sunday and couldn't get the utilities marked until Wednesday, yesterday was the scramble to get it fixed and the water turned back on.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Sorry to hear you had


Ty27 said:


> I'm not sure either. Haven't watched much TV this week. Our main water line to our house decided to break Sunday and couldn't get the utilities marked until Wednesday, yesterday was the scramble to get it fixed and the water turned back on.


Sorry to hear you had a water line pop. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Ty27

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Sorry to hear you had
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a water line pop. Glad you got it fixed.


Yesterday was a good day to do it atleast. 50's and sunny here yesterday


----------



## JMHConstruction

Sounds like we need this storm to track a little further south. I wouldn't mind a big storm. Been a while


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> Did 41 ever do that winter special? I saw Gary's prediction, but didn't see the special ever advertised.


Just saw an ad on tv for winter weather special next Tuesday at 1830 hrs.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Just saw an ad on tv for winter weather special next Tuesday at 1830 hrs.


Thanks! I'll have to set the DVR


----------



## JMHConstruction

Holy S... be careful Derek with the snowfall you're supposed to be getting!

Olathe isn't looking like much, but more than we've seen in recent storms. Hopefully everyone is ready for whatever we end up getting!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Holy S... be careful Derek with the snowfall you're supposed to be getting!
> 
> Olathe isn't looking like much, but more than we've seen in recent storms. Hopefully everyone is ready for whatever we end up getting!


I'm hoping for a shift south!!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

I can't believe parts of the KC area are looking at getting a foot of snow in November!


----------



## buttaluv

We'll see! I just don't trust them fools anymore


----------



## WolfertInc

As of right now, my plan is to do some pretreating around 9-11am at my properties that are open on Sundays (churches, grocery stores, etc). I figure that’s when rain switched to snow fall and things start to stick to pavement. Curious to know if others are starting any sooner. I figure most of the pretreatment would wash away if applied sooner. Other properties I’ll wait until storm passes through, plow, then salt and all should be ready for Monday morning. Good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## Ty27

WolfertInc said:


> As of right now, my plan is to do some pretreating around 9-11am at my properties that are open on Sundays (churches, grocery stores, etc). I figure that's when rain switched to snow fall and things start to stick to pavement. Curious to know if others are starting any sooner. I figure most of the pretreatment would wash away if applied sooner. Other properties I'll wait until storm passes through, plow, then salt and all should be ready for Monday morning. Good luck to all tomorrow!


That's our plan as well. Start Pretreat around 8 at our stores that are open tomorrow then start hitting drive lanes later in the afternoon. Good luck to you too sir!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

We pretreated at 9pm 

Not sure if any of it will make it through the rain, but hey, I just put the stuff down


----------



## plowboy87

I’m glad this is happening on a Sunday, instead of during the week. Hopefully we won’t have near as much traffic to mess with.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> We pretreated at 9pm
> 
> Not sure if any of it will make it through the rain, but hey, I just put the stuff down


Haha, that's one of those "I just work here" kind of moments :laugh:

NWS upped the totals last night to 4-6" through the metro. Everyone be careful and enjoy dropping your plows today!!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well, ch 41 just had a cut-in during the today show. Here's their latest: snow hits downtown area between 10 and noon. Heaviest from noon to 3 with 45 mph winds, white out conditions and tapering off around 6pm. Snow completely leaves the area by 9pm. TOTALS: 
South of river- 4"to 6"
North of river- 6"to 10"
St. Joe north- 10"to 12"
Can anyone say "holy too much snow Batman?" Prepare to have our asses handed to us I guess. Like was said above, glad this is on a Sunday during the day instead of midweek. At least we'll have all night to try and get it plowed before customers start showing up for work. Biggest problem I think is going to be the 45 mph winds. You spend 3 hrs plowing a property and then before you can spread salt, the wind has blown snow back over what you just cleared. AGGHH! Winds are expected late into the night as well with temps in the mid 20's, so layer up sidewalk shovelers.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Incidentally, I offer SNOW HAULING/RELOCATION services for anyone who needs it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

@crazedtodo - this was the KC thread I had mentioned in our conversation. These guys do a lot more of their own work than I do, and will know more local costs for salt, etc.


----------



## crazedtodo

Hey guys! where can i get some salt in the Johnson county area!!


----------



## plowboy87

crazedtodo said:


> Hey guys! where can i get some salt in the Johnson county area!!


I'm thinking your best bet would be true north. I35 and Lamar.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Damn! We haven't seen this in a while!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> Damn! We haven't seen this in a while!


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Ty27

Decided to give up and head back out tonight. It’s a losing battle right now. Plus dealing with the idiots walking in the grocery stores. PEOPLE YESTERDAY WAS SUNNY AND 60!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> Decided to give up and head back out tonight. It's a losing battle right now. Plus dealing with the idiots walking in the grocery stores. PEOPLE YESTERDAY WAS SUNNY AND 60!


Yeah, I was out earlier pretreating and there were a lot of people out when they were supposedly told to stay home, stay off the roads unless you ABSOLUTELY have to go out. MoDOT was on tv earlier saying "we really need everyone home and off the streets so our crews can work safely to get the roads cleared and ready for tomorrow." As usual, the rules apply to everyone but them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

The road to one of my lots was closed so the fire station could get their trucks in and out. When I talked to the cop about getting through he said at one point so many were stuck the FD couldn't respond to any calls, because they couldn't get through. Wouldn't let me plow the lot


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> The road to one of my lots was closed so the fire station could get their trucks in and out. When I talked to the cop about getting through he said at one point so many were stuck the FD couldn't respond to any calls, because they couldn't get through. Wouldn't let me plow the lot


How long was the road? I would have volunteered to drop my plow and some salt so that people could get through and FD could get out if it wasn't too far. Might have got you some brownie points.


----------



## Ty27

Hope everyone had a safe and fun time out in this storm!! 
Here are some pics I took. The second one is our driveway Sunday night. Not very often do we plow our own driveway..


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Storms over. Now come the repairs.... yesterday a $758.00 hydraulic spinner motor for my spreader and today a tailpipe that's falling off and a V-plow wing that won't retract.


----------



## plowboy87

Ty27 said:


> View attachment 186774
> View attachment 186773
> Hope everyone had a safe and fun time out in this storm!!
> Here are some pics I took. The second one is our driveway Sunday night. Not very often do we plow our own driveway..


Nice!! Looks good!


----------



## plowboy87

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Storms over. Now come the repairs.... yesterday a $758.00 hydraulic spinner motor for my spreader and today a tailpipe that's falling off and a V-plow wing that won't retract.


I just ordered a new module for my spreader today $570


----------



## plowboy87

Wife was not very happy on this sidewalk!


----------



## Ty27

Another snow storm, another A frame bent

Whoever made a curb going straight, 90* and turn for a foot then go back straight really screwed me Monday morning at about 1Am. 

I wasn’t happy.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> Another snow storm, another A frame bent
> 
> Whoever made a curb going straight, 90* and turn for a foot then go back straight really screwed me Monday morning at about 1Am.
> 
> I wasn't happy.


Yeah, I bet that was a rude wake up call. If you're like me, as soon as I get to my next account, the seatbelt comes off so I can move around/stick my head out the window for a better view and whatever. Hopefully the plow was the only thing hurt?


----------



## Ty27

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Yeah, I bet that was a rude wake up call. If you're like me, as soon as I get to my next account, the seatbelt comes off so I can move around/stick my head out the window for a better view and whatever. Hopefully the plow was the only thing hurt?


Yep, I do that at almost every lot too.

3' drift didn't show the curb too well.

The A frame is the only thing that got messed up. 3 hours of my night was spent in our shop trying to bend it back with the loader and come along chain. It's too far sprung. Going to buy a new one.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Ty27 said:


> Yep, I do that at almost every lot too.
> 
> 3' drift didn't show the curb too well.
> 
> The A frame is the only thing that got messed up. 3 hours of my night was spent in our shop trying to bend it back with the loader and come along chain. It's too far sprung. Going to buy a new one.


Glad you weren't hurt


----------



## JMHConstruction

I've been dead to the world and haven't even wanted to look at the plow! 23.5 hrs, about 5 hours off, then another 12 for cleanup. It's been a while since I've had those hours!

I know something is bent (I'm assuming A frame), plow doesn't sit level anymore. Trying to get this old plow through the season... another storm like that and that plan goes out the window!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> I've been dead to the world and haven't even wanted to look at the plow! 23.5 hrs, about 5 hours off, then another 12 for cleanup. It's been a while since I've had those hours!
> 
> I know something is bent (I'm assuming A frame), plow doesn't sit level anymore. Trying to get this old plow through the season... another storm like that and that plan goes out the window!


Oh no, you too? What did you hit? I guess it's part of the business. I just need this truck to get me through one more winter and then it will be for sale next spring. I'll have the flatbed for my Pete by next winter and then plowing will be done with my skid steer.


----------



## buttaluv

I got a curb myself, going to dealer tomorrow to see what I screwed up, ordered 4 severe lugged tires! And this morning caught a railroad tie on edge of driveway, tore off my front fascia... that's what I get for doing a favor! I don't do driveways!!!

This snow buisness is costing me a lot of money!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Oh no, you too? What did you hit? I guess it's part of the business. I just need this truck to get me through one more winter and then it will be for sale next spring. I'll have the flatbed for my Pete by next winter and then plowing will be done with my skid steer.


They put down these metal plates everywhere throughout a big lot I do. I thought I noted them all, but missed about 4. I also may have tried to push back some piles a little harder than I should have

That lot should have a loader in it, but it's just little ol me trying to make LONG pushes. It was a joke with this much snow. Took me 8.5 hrs to just plow that lot. It had 2.5' of snow at some places where I could only take about an 1/8" bite. If there was a more inefficient way of plowing that lot, I'm not sure how.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Well sorry to see that others are having problems, but it does make me feel a little better knowing that I'm not the only one with bad luck. If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well I just went out to look at the plow. I think (hope) that it was just some built up ice making the plow sit funny. Beat the ice with a metal rod, and after some cursing, things seem to be sitting better. We'll see. Worst case, I have a 7.5 footer as a back up, but it will be awful going from 8.5 with wings to that...:laugh:

Going out again after everything closes to get any runoff and see what everything looks like. Had most to bare pavement last night.

Not looking forward to dealing with the aftermath of a water main break last night. It's going to be a flooded ice rink


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well crap...

I recorded the wrong thing! I had the news recorded and not the winter special! Surely it will be online somewhere


----------



## Ty27

My A frame is definitely bent. Spent about an hour this morning trying to straighten it out some more with the loader and forks but I’m afraid of doing more harm than good with that plow. I’ll run to American after school and spend some more money 

Looks like Monday may be round 2? 

After pushing 6”+ of CONCRETE Monday morning, I got my snow plowing fix in for a while.


----------



## crazedtodo

royallawn said:


> anyone else from the area?


im from shawnee and live in olathe


----------



## JMHConstruction

Treated some ice after refreeze and plowed some slush and some more crap that fell off their roof.

I take back what I said earlier, I don't think it was ice, and something is tweaked after all. Going to take the plow apart and see what's up. Wouldn't hurt to replace some pins and bolts when I get it apart. We'll see what it things look like.

Completely covered that water main leak with salt/ice melt mix, and figured I go back tomorrow and see if I need to sweep some up. What a nightmare.
















That crap from the roof was a foot+ high in some places.







I sometimes the workers will stand there and smoke because they have to be so far from the building. Hope no one was under that when it gave way!:laugh:


----------



## crazedtodo

JMHConstruction said:


> Treated some ice after refreeze and plowed some slush and some more crap that fell off their roof.
> 
> I take back what I said earlier, I don't think it was ice, and something is tweaked after all. Going to take the plow apart and see what's up. Wouldn't hurt to replace some pins and bolts when I get it apart. We'll see what it things look like.
> 
> Completely covered that water main leak with salt/ice melt mix, and figured I go back tomorrow and see if I need to sweep some up. What a nightmare.
> View attachment 186813
> View attachment 186814
> 
> 
> That crap from the roof was a foot+ high in some places.
> View attachment 186815
> I sometimes the workers will stand there and smoke because they have to be so far from the building. Hope no one was under that when it gave way!:laugh:


looks like a nice account good job buddy


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Treated some ice after refreeze and plowed some slush and some more crap that fell off their roof.
> 
> I take back what I said earlier, I don't think it was ice, and something is tweaked after all. Going to take the plow apart and see what's up. Wouldn't hurt to replace some pins and bolts when I get it apart. We'll see what it things look like.
> 
> Completely covered that water main leak with salt/ice melt mix, and figured I go back tomorrow and see if I need to sweep some up. What a nightmare.
> View attachment 186813
> View attachment 186814
> 
> 
> That crap from the roof was a foot+ high in some places.
> View attachment 186815
> I sometimes the workers will stand there and smoke because they have to be so far from the building. Hope no one was under that when it gave way!:laugh:


Looks like a fun time with that water main break!!!!

Spent this afternoon shoveling a yard of salt out of the "1 season old" Meyer spreader we bought this summer. Sunday night I met my dad back at the shop and we put the ol reliable spreader in his truck and took the meyer out. The whole bottom side of the spreader is bent to hell from where the forks lifted it up. Good times.


----------



## JMHConstruction

crazedtodo said:


> looks like a nice account good job buddy


Can't take the credit for that one. That's an account I sub on. That's just the small lot.... it's really too big for just one truck, but I guess money is money. The long pushes are going to end up breaking something, I just know it...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Looks like a fun time with that water main break!!!!
> 
> Spent this afternoon shoveling a yard of salt out of the "1 season old" Meyer spreader we bought this summer. Sunday night I met my dad back at the shop and we put the ol reliable spreader in his truck and took the meyer out. The whole bottom side of the spreader is bent to hell from where the forks lifted it up. Good times.


You've been on here long enough to know those meyer spreaders are junk! Ask @Mark Oomkes how he feels about them.

Still sucks about the spreader.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ended up going out for a handful of hours again today plow up any remaining slush. Probably hit some refreeze tonight.

A frame sat flat, so I'm honestly not sure what is going on. I do have some stress cracks on my mold board though...
Replacing an angle ram and a the pivot pin. The pin was LONG over due, so maybe that was my problem. Could also be I'm running a plow from the early 2000s... I'll apologize in advance if I end up getting a new plow and our winter just comes to a halt...


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Ended up going out for a handful of hours again today plow up any remaining slush. Probably hit some refreeze tonight.
> 
> A frame sat flat, so I'm honestly not sure what is going on. I do have some stress cracks on my mold board though...
> Replacing an angle ram and a the pivot pin. The pin was LONG over due, so maybe that was my problem. Could also be I'm running a plow from the early 2000s... I'll apologize in advance if I end up getting a new plow and our winter just comes to a halt...


We're looking to buy another truck for the 3rd spreader and blizzard plow sitting in our shop soon so I'll apologize in advance as well:laugh:

The Meyer is just a standard 8' mild steel with a Briggs engine and pintle chain feed. Exact same set up as the two swensons and boss spreader we have. The swensons are stainless though. It's just been a melon so far! Hopefully we get the issues figured out this week. Nothing huge, just small problem after small problem with it and it's not even December yet. :hammerhead:


----------



## buttaluv

Don't do it JMH! I just got to knock the paint off my cutting edge on my new 4 year old plow! Ha ha


----------



## RLTKC

Oh man that was a good time!!!! Went out Sunday afternoon and then back out Monday at 3AM. In overland park there were literally hundreds of cars spinning out, going the wrong way and crashing into each other. Hoping we actually get winter this year, so far nothing got damged thank god, my freind did manage to catch his new boss wing on a curb and it snapped off but other than that we all survived, defintiely wouldn't mind another 4-5 of these through the winter!


----------



## JMHConstruction

RLTKC said:


> wouldn't mind another 4-5 of these through the winter!


You watch your mouth!:laugh:

I'm good with our small 2" storms, just want a lot of them


----------



## RLTKC

JMHConstruction said:


> You watch your mouth!:laugh:
> 
> I'm good with our small 2" storms, just want a lot of them


Definitely!! Also does anyone on here work for an NSP (national service provider) I've been recieving emails all year long from divisions in Kentucky but I havent heard any feedback from anybody whos worked for them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Do a search on here for the company. There seems to be very few that are worth working for.

Who's the NSP?


----------



## RLTKC

found a few older posts about them, most recent was back in 2017. Co is divsions Maintenance out of Kentucky, a quick google search pulled up some contradicting reviews, yikes! https://www.google.com/search?q=div...7j69i61l2j0.3814j1j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## JMHConstruction

Can you afford to wait a long time for payments? It seems like I see more on here people complaining that nationals are months behind on payment.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

RLTKC said:


> Definitely!! Also does anyone on here work for an NSP (national service provider) I've been recieving emails all year long from divisions in Kentucky but I havent heard any feedback from anybody whos worked for them.


Please excuse the novel. RLTKC, first off welcome. Looks like you are fairly new here (or at least new to posting). Second, as was already said...do a search on here, many threads about NSP's- very slow to pay, always find some way to screw you out of a payment with some loophole they have written into THEIR contract on page 77 that they make YOU sign (I thought the customer signed the provider's contract, not the contractor signs the customer's LOL.

Personally, my rule of thumb is LOCAL MANAGEMENT COMPANIES only. I've worked with two in my years, both of which were/are good to work with. The first was Revanne Partners c/o Ted Greene Company and the second is Rubenstein Real Estate Company. Both were for the same property, the original owner sold the property and the new owner uses Rubenstein. So here's the part of my rule that matters..... If I can't walk into their office because they haven't paid me and raise a fuss and make noise until someone of importance talks to me, then I don't work for/with them. Both of the above are just across the border from me in Kansas. Neither have ever given me a reason to need to cause a scene (knock on wood :hammerhead. A majority of the guys on here that complain about NSP's start with "I've called, played phone tag until I'm blue in the face, sent 6000 emails.......and no response". "They're 90 days past due and into me for $________ fill in the blank thousands and I don't know what to do". Easy, write it into YOUR contract that terms are whatever you pick either "net 15" or "net 30", and service is SUSPENDED for any account which falls past due and not resumed until account is PAID IN FULL, both current and past due amounts. Then the next sentence is service is TERMINATED for any account which falls past due 3 or more times.........and then stand firm on it. It usually only takes one late fee for them to get on the ball when they see you are serious to pay on time from then on. Or, the other thing that happens when you send them a revised invoice including the late fee is that all of a sudden, it's somehow your fault that they don't pay their bills and they fire you. Not a problem, I turn down numerous new accounts every year once all my customers from the last season resign and I'm full. So not to hard to replace them if that happens. Lets face it, we all work very hard, work ****ty hours in ****ty and often unsafe conditions, spend many thousands on equipment so we can be reliable and miss countless birthdays, anniversaries, dance recitals and whatever because we put the storm and our customers above all else. I don't think that we ask to much to be paid promptly for what we provide, JMO. Hope this helped.


----------



## WolfertInc

Do any of you guys have access to reports which show snowfall amounts from past storms? We haven't had to deal with this for a few years, but now it's important to get records of the amount of accumulations as there is quite a bit of difference in billing! I was thinking 5" for Shawnee and Merriam areas, 4" for Overland Park, 5" for Downtown, 4-5" for Lee's Summit, 5-6" for Kansas City KS, 4" for Lawrence. For any of those locations, let me know if you guys saw anything different from any subscription or news source or vastly saw anything different in person.


----------



## WolfertInc

There is a service called weatherworksinc (.com) and they do certified reports. $150 subscription plus $49 each zip code for each year. Seems a bit steep and thought this information might be publicly available.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

WolfertInc said:


> There is a service called weatherworksinc (.com) and they do certified reports. $150 subscription plus $49 each zip code for each year. Seems a bit steep and thought this information might be publicly available.


I pretty much go with either what's reported at KCI or downtown airport (whichever is closer to that account) because those are easily found and reported on the news, so that's what most customers hear we got. I think if you start to stray too far off based on what you measure or see on Facebook or whatever, then you open yourself up to a dispute when the customer gets the bill. By using the "official amount" it's really hard for them to argue. I also just service platte and clay counties, so all mine are fairly close to one of the airports. For you bigger guys with multiple crews that cover a bigger area, that may not be as feasible. For KS guys, you might see if you can get the amount at New Century Airport. That would be closer and again, an official amount.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I've been pretty busy, and haven't been able to watch much weather, and the weather apps are worthless. Is the snow they're calling for Sunday/Monday going to amount to anything?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

JMHConstruction said:


> I've been pretty busy, and haven't been able to watch much weather, and the weather apps are worthless. Is the snow they're calling for Sunday/Monday going to amount to anything?


Dusting to a half inch is what they are saying now. Here you go.....

http://weatherblog.kshb.com/


----------



## WolfertInc

Who all went out last night or this morning? I wanted to do some treating last night, but wasn't quite sure enough to pull the trigger. I did go out at 4:30am this morning to treat some of my zero tolerance lots and saw that a lot of lots were pre-treated. I didn't see one contractor truck out this morning other than a few city trucks.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

WolfertInc said:


> Who all went out last night or this morning? I wanted to do some treating last night, but wasn't quite sure enough to pull the trigger. I did go out at 4:30am this morning to treat some of my zero tolerance lots and saw that a lot of lots were pre-treated. I didn't see one contractor truck out this morning other than a few city trucks.


I drove my plow truck to work last night, then went out this a.m. at 7 when I got off. It was snowing like heck and the temp was 31, so thought it would be good. Finished my last account about 0930 and the skies cleared and the freaking sun was trying to come out. WTF? Hope I don't get any push back when I invoice - may be eating some treatments. payup


----------



## JMHConstruction

I didn't do my personal accounts. They all had salt on the lot from Tuesday when the snow didn't quite accumulate like I thought. I did get called in by the company I sub for. Didn't hit my accounts, but hit another. They called me because I can load myself and they don't need to call in an operator. Easy money...

None of the lots around here looked like they actually needed salt


----------



## WolfertInc

I am setting up a salt bin near 435 and between Roe and Antioch. I am looking to see if anyone is interested in having access to this salt this season, and in return, shares costs with me. My costs will be setting up the bin (2 tractor trailer flatbed trips for the concrete blocks), lease for a portion of the parking lot, skid loader use and salt costs. I suspect I will go through 8 tons per application on my routes. The bin should be able to hold between 25-40 tons, but could make it larger if needed. If interested, please PM me.


----------



## JMHConstruction

WolfertInc said:


> I am setting up a salt bin near 435 and between Roe and Antioch. I am looking to see if anyone is interested in having access to this salt this season, and in return, shares costs with me. My costs will be setting up the bin (2 tractor trailer flatbed trips for the concrete blocks), lease for a portion of the parking lot, skid loader use and salt costs. I suspect I will go through 8 tons per application on my routes. The bin should be able to hold between 25-40 tons, but could make it larger if needed. If interested, please PM me.


Not sure what your costs, needs, or budget is, but you may think about a small shipping container for one side of your bin that you can keep bagged product in for sidewalks.


----------



## plowboy87

Did somebody buy new equipment lately? It would explain the lack of snow around here! Lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Did somebody buy new equipment lately? It would explain the lack of snow around here! Lol


Just you!:laugh:

And with winters like this, who needs new equipment


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Just you!:laugh:
> 
> And with winters like this, who needs new equipment


Well I bought used. Lol


----------



## Ty27

Only equipment I’m going to buy is a new IQ dustless saw for pavers since it’s 60 degrees out


----------



## Ty27

Good luck to everyone tomorrow night/Saturday. Thumbs Up 

We wanted some snow sounds like we’re going to get hammered again.

lowblue:


----------



## WolfertInc

Wanted to get a feel for what everyone's plans are for this storm. My thoughts were as soon as precipitation turns to snow and the roads aren't just sloppy wet, apply a pre-treatment application on my properties that are planning to be open for business Saturday.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'm going out around 3-3:30 in Olathe.


----------



## JMHConstruction

WolfertInc said:


> Wanted to get a feel for what everyone's plans are for this storm. My thoughts were as soon as precipitation turns to snow and the roads aren't just sloppy wet, apply a pre-treatment application on my properties that are planning to be open for business Saturday.


Did you ever get your bin set up? Did anyone from the site team up with you?


----------



## WolfertInc

I did get it set up and boy am I excited to get to use it. No one teamed up. If anyone gets in a bind and needs salt, I have some near I-435 & Metcalf/Antioch. Can't promise I'll make it available, and can't promise you'll like the price. Just bought a $30k loader and concrete blocks for the bay. Been sitting there idle for 3 weeks. Thought for sure I jinxed us for the season. 913-449-8881


----------



## JMHConstruction

WolfertInc said:


> I did get it set up and boy am I excited to get to use it. No one teamed up. If anyone gets in a bind and needs salt, I have some near I-435 & Metcalf/Antioch. Can't promise I'll make it available, and can't promise you'll like the price. Just bought a $30k loader and concrete blocks for the bay. Been sitting there idle for 3 weeks. Thought for sure I jinxed us for the season. 913-449-8881


Hopefully you'll get to empty a big portion of that tonight!

Looks like another chance next weekend too. Maybe this winter can still be savaged.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Sure wish I had snow to move. Anyone need help lol. I got 2 trucks I could bring down


----------



## JMHConstruction

For those who haven't started pretreatments, ice is starting to form out here in Olathe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JMHConstruction said:


> For those who haven't started pretreatments, ice is starting to form out here in Olathe.


I'll be down in Shawnee next week....I'll be inspecting lots....,.lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll be down in Shawnee next week....I'll be inspecting lots....,.lol


The snow will be melted by then

And what are you doing in shawnee? There's no mop convention


----------



## JMHConstruction

Everyone surviving?


----------



## Luther

Whoever is supposed to be servicing the stadium isn’t surviving very well. According to the live pregame show it looks like fail.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Whoever is supposed to be servicing the stadium isn't surviving very well. According to the live pregame show it looks like fail.


I blame Brown Salt


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Luther said:


> Whoever is supposed to be servicing the stadium isn't surviving very well. According to the live pregame show it looks like fail.


What's the score?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JMHConstruction said:


> The snow will be melted by then
> 
> And what are you doing in shawnee? There's no mop convention


Broom count.

Training and such


----------



## JMHConstruction

Luther said:


> Whoever is supposed to be servicing the stadium isn't surviving very well. According to the live pregame show it looks like fail.


They had to have all equipment out by 10:30, well before the snow stopped. That said, not sure what it looks like, or how well they did.


----------



## Luther

It didn't look good at all. The huge pedestrian area was totally covered and unsafe.



JMHConstruction said:


> They had to have all equipment out by 10:30, well before the snow stopped.


That's awesome! Calling off service during prime time storm and site activity. Perfect liability shift. Plus you get to finish service once everyone is gone and out of the way. Talk about zero pressure.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Luther said:


> It didn't look good at all. The huge pedestrian area was totally covered and unsafe.
> 
> That's awesome! Calling off service during prime time storm and site activity. Perfect liability shift. Plus you get to finish service once everyone is gone and out of the way. Talk about zero pressure.


Stadium rules I guess. I don't know too much about it. More hear say from the employees. They also clear the stadium seating and haul it out. It was a hard storm to keep up with, but they had plenty of warning (although we got more than predicted). Not sure what the deal was.


----------



## Ty27

I figured I went 60 hours this weekend with 8 hours of total sleep..

Everything went smooth for the most part, definitely was a heavy wet snow to push. 

Sounds like round 2 may be coming next weekend???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JMHConstruction said:


> Everyone surviving?


Check ur Pm's


----------



## plowboy87

Went 35hrs straight, It’s been a while since we have work these long hours. At least next weekend if it snows it should be a dry snow hopefully.


----------



## WolfertInc

Elite Snow Removal said:


> Sure wish I had snow to move. Anyone need help lol. I got 2 trucks I could bring down


Wish I would have taken you up on this. I almost immediately replied, "If we get what they are forecasting (7" or less), don't bother, but anything more and get on down here and I'd put you to work! In general, any storm we get 7" or greater I could put a truck to work for at least 24 hours of plowing. We ended up getting about 11".


----------



## JMHConstruction

I've been seeing about every scenario possible for this one. @Derek'sDumpstersInc may get slammed, but the rest of us may not be as lucky.

Have to wait and see when the rain changes over.

On the bright side, maybe we will get to watch the game Sunday


----------



## WolfertInc

I'm in a bit of pinch - I need the pin kits on each of my boss v-plows. Broke them both in the storm last weekend. American Equipment is out of stock. Anyone have any on hand I can buy? They are $31. I'd pay double. Looking for two but one is better than none. Boss part # MSC09649


----------



## Hydromaster

In a pinch you can use a short pice of wire or a brad nail .

Then when you get it working wire tie the plug together.


----------



## WolfertInc

I think you're referring to the wiring harness plug. This is different. It's essentially a large bolt, washer and nut that holds the plow to the A-frame.


----------



## Hydromaster

Your right, I was...


----------



## JMHConstruction

WolfertInc said:


> I'm in a bit of pinch - I need the pin kits on each of my boss v-plows. Broke them both in the storm last weekend. American Equipment is out of stock. Anyone have any on hand I can buy? They are $31. I'd pay double. Looking for two but one is better than none. Boss part # MSC09649


Is it this?









Two options
https://www.bossplow.com/en/locator?countryCode=US&postalCode=66062&resultType=Dealer
Maybe one of them have it in stock

If not can you just drop a large bolt through it? Grease the piss out of it, and hopefully get through the storm.


----------



## JMHConstruction

They will probably be closing soon, so maybe ask if you can pay for it over the phone, and have them leave it outside somewhere. That is assuming someone has it


----------



## cwren2472

JMHConstruction said:


> Is it this?
> View attachment 188880
> 
> 
> Two options
> https://www.bossplow.com/en/locator?countryCode=US&postalCode=66062&resultType=Dealer
> Maybe one of them have it in stock
> 
> If not can you just drop a large bolt through it? Grease the piss out of it, and hopefully get through the storm.


No, it's this










A bolt might work if you can find one large enough: 1.25" x 7.5"


----------



## JMHConstruction

cwren2472 said:


> No, it's this
> 
> View attachment 188881
> 
> 
> A bolt might work if you can find one large enough: 1.25" x 7.5"


Oh....

A bolt and a lot of sleeves?


----------



## JMHConstruction

@WolfertInc did you ever get the plows fixed? Looks like more snow tonight.

Another one of those damn rain to freezing rain to snow storms...


----------



## WolfertInc

I found a pin from tractor supply that is working temporarily. Not ideal but works in a pinch.


----------



## WolfertInc

You all had enough fun this season yet? Glad to see a Winter produce some fairly steady work. My Winter has consisted of performing snow/salt removal, invoicing, or fixing equipment as a result of snow/salt removal! Of my three personal trucks, none has gone unscathed. Chevy hit a pole and damaged rear door and both Fords were backed into structures which will eventually require replacing bumpers and perhaps the bed on one of the Fords. Definitely not doing any cosmetic work until after the snow season, but it has me thinking about putting on a flatbed or two to make them more resilient. Obviously the best thing to do is to slow down and drive more careful, but sometimes sh*t just happens, and it happens more frequently when running on fumes (lack of sleep), or quite literally running on fumes (found Chevy had an exhaust leak and was compromising the cabin and my driver!). Curious to hear any of your stories this season. Any accidents? Liability insurance claims? Oh ya, had someone in a hybrid decide they wanted to drive straight through a windrow of mine because it was in there way and they chose not to maneuver around it while I was in the middle of servicing a property of mine. Ended up busting their radiator, condenser and broke their air dam. My GL insurance company chose to pay it off. :hammerhead:


----------



## JMHConstruction

You will love a flat bed. I miss having one. Easy to load from any side (although you have to lift higher), more room, and easy to clean out.


----------



## JMHConstruction

WolfertInc said:


> Oh ya, had someone in a hybrid decide they wanted to drive straight through a windrow of mine because it was in there way and they chose not to maneuver around it while I was in the middle of servicing a property of mine. Ended up busting their radiator, condenser and broke their air dam. My GL insurance company chose to pay it off. :hammerhead:


That's ridiculous that you were found to blame on that


----------



## JMHConstruction

Well where the hell did this stuff come from? I go down stairs and nothings happening, and come up to a coat of white.

I guess time to warm up the truck and get the spreader on!


----------



## WolfertInc

Who here has a hook-up on semi-trucks full of bulk salt they want to sell me?! Not everybody at once.....




But seriously, call me. 913-449-8881


----------



## JMHConstruction

The company I sub for was having to buy out of St Luis for a couple storms. Salt was was South America or something. Might Google it and call some places


----------



## CurbKilla

Watch out if you are approached by John Cazzell from Four Seasons. I still have not been paid for 1st November storm. He keeps lying to me and not returning my calls. Called me when the snow was flying in November needing bailed out cause his equipment was broken, promised 2 week pay. Now its mid February. Im thinking of going to the serviced properties to complain. What do yall think?


----------



## buttaluv

I guess it depends on how much he owes you.. I know it's frustrating as hell.. so many damn deadbeats in the world... I have a "friend" I did some chemical application for, owes me $1535.00... never thought he'd stiff me..talked all the time, borrowed and shared equipment, etc...haven't spoke for 3 years! Over $1500 that he billed out for, was paid! Deadbeat! Good luck to you though


----------



## CurbKilla

Quick google search of this guy tells you how he is. Sued over 30 times and a fox 4 problem solvers about him screwing some retired people. Wish I had searched him before I "helped him out" The nerve of some people.


----------



## Ty27

Went ahead and bought this 10' boss box plow before Friday's storm. Should've bought one a long time ago


----------



## WolfertInc

Ty27 said:


> View attachment 190475
> Went ahead and bought this 10' boss box plow before Friday's storm. Should've bought one a long time ago


I'm thinking about buying a pusher as well. I see a lot of people using an 8' pusher instead of a 10'. What led you to choose the 10 vs 8?


----------



## Ty27

WolfertInc said:


> I'm thinking about buying a pusher as well. I see a lot of people using an 8' pusher instead of a 10'. What led you to choose the 10 vs 8?


A friend of ours bought 4 10' pushers last summer but his contract fell through. Got this one for less money than a new one yet it had never been used.

Actually wanted to go with a 8' so we could fit it on the trailer attached to the loader but this came up and with the snow coming we decided to pull the trigger.

What size loader are you using? That is a T595 @74 horsepower and it pushes just fine.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I see a lot of guys using to 8' because it fits in between the semi trailers at sites. If they don't have to deal with back dragging around trailers they seem to go bigger. Also depends on size of machine


----------



## Ty27

Yesterday morning I noticed many trucks out with just plows on them and no spreaders or even a tail gate spreader.. 

Had me confused?? 

Anyone else see that?


----------



## plowboy87

I se


Ty27 said:


> Yesterday morning I noticed many trucks out with just plows on them and no spreaders or even a tail gate spreader..
> 
> Had me confused??
> 
> Anyone else see that?


I saw a few. Also about four different trucks with those small Salt Dogg tailgate spreaders, that looks like two bags of salt fit in them.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> Yesterday morning I noticed many trucks out with just plows on them and no spreaders or even a tail gate spreader..
> 
> Had me confused??
> 
> Anyone else see that?


Maybe hitting sidewalks with stuff in the bed?

Olathe had a light dusting that showed up on all untreated surfaces. Nothing that would warrant plowing or shoveling


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Maybe hitting sidewalks with stuff in the bed?
> 
> Olathe had a light dusting that showed up on all untreated surfaces. Nothing that would warrant plowing or shoveling


That's about how belton was. I just didn't understand a big v plow hanging off the truck when it's freezing drizzle. Save your front end, take that thing off, lol

Just finished putting together yet another A frame. Getting ready for this weekend I suppose


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> That's about how belton was. I just didn't understand a big v plow hanging off the truck when it's freezing drizzle. Save your front end, take that thing off, lol
> 
> Just finished putting together yet another A frame. Getting ready for this weekend I suppose


What plow are you going through all these A frames? Can you reinforce them or anything?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> What plow are you going through all these A frames? Can you reinforce them or anything?


We have 2 boss v plows, a 9'2 and a 8'2

I've bent mine (the 8'2") twice, once last year, once this year, both slammed a curb I didn't know was there. Both under about 2' worth of windrowed snow.

My dads plow (the 9'2) he's hit numerous things with it but what did it in was a curb last week. Ended up bending the pin that holds the A frame to the center section of the plow. Waited on American to call us when their shipment came in, haven't got a call so ordered one online from J Thomas and had it delivered today.

Definitely wish we bought DXT's, may sell these this summer and buy new DXT's.

You can't reinforce them, was told by American they are meant to break so they don't bend your truck frame...


----------



## WolfertInc

Anybody doing pretreats before the storm? Curious to see what others are doing.


----------



## Ty27

WolfertInc said:


> Anybody doing pretreats before the storm? Curious to see what others are doing.


We decided not to pretreat, most of our accounts don't close until 8 or 9 for us to get a good treatment down, and if we went out then I wouldn't get much sleep. Our plan is to leave around 2 or 3 and start plowing until the storm is done then hit it hard with salt. Modot issued a no travel advisory tomorrow, hopefully most people follow that and we can do our jobs


----------



## JMHConstruction

WolfertInc said:


> Anybody doing pretreats before the storm? Curious to see what others are doing.


Between the cold temps and the amount of extra salt from the last storm we aren't pretreating either.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> We decided not to pretreat, most of our accounts don't close until 8 or 9 for us to get a good treatment down, and if we went out then I wouldn't get much sleep. Our plan is to leave around 2 or 3 and start plowing until the storm is done then hit it hard with salt. Modot issued a no travel advisory tomorrow, hopefully most people follow that and we can do our jobs


Hit it hard while the sun is out tomorrow. Nothing will work very well once the sun drops.

As for people not getting out...I won't hold my breath..


----------



## JMHConstruction

@WolfertInc have you had any issues with your spreader freezing this year? The 2 guys I know with the snowex like yours have been freezing up bad for some reason. Just curious if you're seeing the issues too, or if those guys are just letting it sit too long


----------



## bginter

JMHConstruction said:


> @WolfertInc have you had any issues with your spreader freezing this year? The 2 guys I know with the snowex like yours have been freezing up bad for some reason. Just curious if you're seeing the issues too, or if those guys are just letting it sit too long


Our snowex spreader has been horrible sense the mines are have been providing more lime size salt. A lot of bridging.


----------



## WolfertInc

bginter said:


> Our snowex spreader has been horrible sense the mines are have been providing more lime size salt. A lot of bridging.


I had big problems with it when I was trying to run salt through it that had a bunch of fines mixed in. I then became very diligent in keeping my stock of salt dry and not letting anything sit in the hopper if there was going to be any moisture present. I also have been putting through all granular salt with no fines since I had the problems and all has been well. We actually removed the bridge in the hopper so more material can get down to the auger. Can't quite figure out what the bridge was on there for since there is another bridge already on the hopper.


----------



## WolfertInc

WolfertInc said:


> I had big problems with it when I was trying to run salt through it that had a bunch of fines mixed in. I then became very diligent in keeping my stock of salt dry and not letting anything sit in the hopper if there was going to be any moisture present. I also have been putting through all granular salt with no fines since I had the problems and all has been well. We actually removed the bridge in the hopper so more material can get down to the auger. Can't quite figure out what the bridge was on there for since there is another bridge already on the hopper.


Also installed an extra vibrator. This helped a lot. Search Amazon "
*Signstek Spreader Vibrator Work with Salt and Wet Sand for Snow Plough, Salt Spreader and Concrete Mixer 200LB DC12V*". Did have problems this morning though because we didn't empty out our hoppers last night. Took 45 minutes with two people to pick away at the chunks and get it to all flow through the hopper.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Don't feel bad Tyler


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Don't feel bad Tyler
> 
> View attachment 191330
> 
> 
> View attachment 191329


Time to buy a new plow Matt!


----------



## plowboy87

Hit a parking block that I couldn't see. Tore it out of the ground and bent my wing.


----------



## JMHConstruction

plowboy87 said:


> Hit a parking block that I couldn't see. Tore it out of the ground and bent my wing.
> View attachment 191334


Yikes!

Did it only damage the wing?


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Did it only damage the wing?


Had to buy new wing, and parking block came up and hit corner of my hood.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Damn! On the new truck too!


----------



## plowboy87

JMHConstruction said:


> Damn! On the new truck too!


Yes I was pissed!!!


----------



## Ty27

Shoot guys I haven’t checked up on here. Those look like some good battle wounds!! 
Had my own fair share of fun this past storm. 

Disclaimer: I hadn’t backed into anything yet this season with my truck or spreader, keep that in mind.

Sunday morning around 7:00 AM. All morning I was backing into the loading docks and pushing out as much as I can, then spinning around and mushing the remainder off to the side so I didn’t have a big pile in the docks. 

Back down this dock, thought I was way farther away than what I actually was, slammed my spreader into it. Pull up, walk back there everything looks fine, bent the hood a little, no biggie. I get done plowing the lot, go to start my spreader, thought it ran out of gas and I didn’t realize at the last lot. Ok, go to fill it up. Get back and it won’t start. Spent about 10 minutes messing with it, can’t get it to go, just decide to plow everything and have my dad salt everything else to get through. 

Get home and park it in the shop. Monday morning we walk up there and oil is coming out of the valve cover, take it off and I realize it’s creased bigger than sh*t and the valve and push rod are bent. After trying to mess with that a little we decide to run to AES Lawn and get a new engine. With the hopper full of salt and no luck with the old one we decided that was the best route. Got it swapped out, fired right up, salt is now out of the hopper, thank god, lol 

I’m ready for summer


----------



## Ty27

Hey guys, we have a couple spreaders we would like to get rid of. Nothing wrong with them, just don't need to store 4 spreaders over the summer and would like to buy a stainless next fall. One is an 8' Meyer, the other is an 8' boss. Both mild steel, both conveyer chain fed and Briggs engines. Both run good and the boss needs a chain. Both can fit 2 yards comfortably. The Meyer has a remote and the Boss is wired with a toggle box. Make offer if interested. Pm me.


----------



## bginter

Any of you guys taken your salt orders for the year? Who are you going through? We got one quote and seemed high. Looking at bring in 75 tons of salt.


----------



## WolfertInc

I’m seeing a 10% increase from my bulk supplier.


----------



## vaughns

bginter said:


> Any of you guys taken your salt orders for the year? Who are you going through? We got one quote and seemed high. Looking at bring in 75 tons of salt.


also looking to make my first ever bulk purchase. what are vendor are you pricing from? If i may ask.


----------



## Ty27

We buy in bulk throughout the winter. Normally stock up 25-30 ton in the fall then keep it stocked throughout the winter. We used to order bulk through kansas salt, but now we buy in bulk truck loads (our own dump truck) through RL Hannah.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> We buy in bulk throughout the winter. Normally stock up 25-30 ton in the fall then keep it stocked throughout the winter. We used to order bulk through kansas salt, but now we buy in bulk truck loads (our own dump truck) through RL Hannah.


Did you guys end up getting your Aldi's back?


----------



## bginter

Ty27 said:


> We buy in bulk throughout the winter. Normally stock up 25-30 ton in the fall then keep it stocked throughout the winter. We used to order bulk through kansas salt, but now we buy in bulk truck loads (our own dump truck) through RL Hannah.


Whats hannah charging you this year? I haven't call them yet down in hv. They had fines last year which clogged up real bad.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you guys end up getting your Aldi's back?


JMH no, they went to a property management company from Florida and we did not want to be involved in that fiasco.


----------



## Ty27

bginter said:


> Whats hannah charging you this year? I haven't call them yet down in hv. They had fines last year which clogged up real bad.


Haven't ran down there yet to get a load. Need to soon. Yes the salt last year was very powdery, but from what I understood everyone got that same kind of salt because the mines were only selling the real rock salt to cities and municipalities.


----------



## Ty27

Since it rained last night and I couldn't move dirt today, I decided to reorganize/ hook up and fluid film everything. Let it snow!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Your going to drive around with your plow mounted to your truck until spring ?


----------



## Ty27

Hydromaster said:


> Your going to drive around with your plow mounted to your truck until spring ?


No, just pulled it out of storage to clean/ make sure everything works. Definitely not going to be that guy


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> No, just pulled it out of storage to clean/ make sure everything works. Definitely not going to be that guy


I saw "that guy" driving down i435 about a week ago. Had the plow and spreader on his truck. I thought, maybe he just bought them and was picking them up. It did make do a double take at the weather to make sure I hadn't missed something!


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> I saw "that guy" driving down i435 about a week ago. Had the plow and spreader on his truck. I thought, maybe he just bought them and was picking them up. It did make do a double take at the weather to make sure I hadn't missed something!


Looks like next week may get interesting, but I don't need it to snow or ice just yet


----------



## plowboy87

I saw a couple trucks today with plows on. To soon for this stuff!!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Down to 26 tonight after rain....possible black ice treatment??


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Down to 26 tonight after rain....possible black ice treatment??


Salt tonight, pre treat Wednesday morning, plow Wednesday evening, again Thursday morning, post treat. Sounds good:laugh:


----------



## plowboy87

Who is ready? I know I’m not ready for this crap!!


----------



## Ty27

plowboy87 said:


> Who is ready? I know I'm not ready for this crap!!


I am..! Don't want it too but if it's gonna rain/ snow mix where I can't do anything else, it might as well snow!!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

plowboy87 said:


> Who is ready? I know I'm not ready for this crap!!


Computer harddrive shot craps and I was w/o a computer for a month because it was backordered. Out driving to all my accounts right now with a stack of contracts getting signatures. Sold my old truck and completely changed my whole process this year. Plowing with skidsteer and just bought a BOSS Quick Cube for salt. Been running around like a chicken with my head cut off for 2 months trying to get all my equipment lined up and organized. But other than that, I think I'm ready.


----------



## crazedtodo

I need subs for vivian rd and a liberty about a acr lot each text me for info 913-515-9377 -- mark


----------



## crazedtodo

Anyone got a skid steer or loader in the Shawnee area that wants to partner up to have a salt Depot I have a location just need a way to load


----------



## JMHConstruction

@Ty27 how'd the new trucks do last night?


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> @Ty27 how'd the new trucks do last night?


They did great man. 3 scoops of salt sits them down pretty much level with a plow on the front. Very happy with them


----------



## crazedtodo

chemtech said:


> *Sub*
> 
> Do you serve the Lawrence KS & Ottawa KS Locations? Let me know also have 2 accounts 1 In Shawnee & 1 In Overland Park


I do Shawnee overland Park Lenexa and olathe


----------



## JMHConstruction

Been pretty quiet lately. Everyone survive the storms?


----------



## buttaluv

Did well.. little farther north.. probably had about 5” or so.. came down dry, light and fluffy.. but the ground must have been warm enough, it got pretty wet and heavy.. and nice slick layer once you plowed it off...


----------



## Ty27

We were done by 2:30 Monday morning. Nice to go home for a few hours and not kill ourselves. Had 3 Aldi managers call us:laugh:


----------



## tom5301

Ty27 said:


> We were done by 2:30 Monday morning. Nice to go home for a few hours and not kill ourselves. Had 3 Aldi managers call us:laugh:


How do you like the track Bobcat what size is it?


----------



## buttaluv

Buddy got a track machine, first time using it.. it didn’t like the ice at all.. not that anything could do well... he couldn’t do any kind of incline at all..


----------



## Ty27

tom5301 said:


> How do you like the track Bobcat what size is it?


My cousin runs it at our biggest site. He says it's fine as long as you carry your momentum and use the weight to your advantage. It's a fully loaded T595 74Hp with 18" tracks. C pattern. This storm was the deepest snow we've used it in so far.

we could do that place with the trucks, but I like to have it there for during the day drive lane passes, lot easier to maneuver.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Question for you guys...do any of you do residential? 

If so, do you only plow during daytime hours? Is that the way things are done in KC?


----------



## buttaluv

I have very few.. I do them after my commercials, usually middle of night or early in the morning


----------



## plowboy87

After commercials, doesn’t matter time day or night.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Mark Oomkes said:


> Question for you guys...do any of you do residential?
> 
> If so, do you only plow during daytime hours? Is that the way things are done in KC?


I assume there's a reason for you asking...and now I'm curious.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Curiosity killed the cat...


----------



## Ty27

We don’t do residentials. Anything we’ve ever touched residential was a headache 

we got done at 3AM Monday morning, we don’t plow just during the day. 

I’m curious too, why do you think that :laugh:


----------



## bginter

We won't do residential when its dark or during quit hours. To much trouble trying to do residential while its dark.


----------



## buttaluv

Residentials are too much trouble period!


----------



## JMHConstruction

Ty27 said:


> We don't do residentials. Anything we've ever touched residential was a headache
> 
> we got done at 3AM Monday morning, we don't plow just during the day.
> 
> I'm curious too, why do you think that :laugh:


Tyler, please tell your dad I'm not ignoring his text from earlier! I am having some troubles with my phone. I'm taking it up to sprint tomorrow morning to have them see what's going on.

Tell him I am interested in the project, and I'll get a hold of him, one way or another, tomorrow.


----------



## Ty27

JMHConstruction said:


> Tyler, please tell your dad I'm not ignoring his text from earlier! I am having some troubles with my phone. I'm taking it up to sprint tomorrow morning to have them see what's going on.
> 
> Tell him I am interested in the project, and I'll get a hold of him, one way or another, tomorrow.


will do, it's not a ton of railing but I'd like to have you do it! Thanks for getting ahold of me!


----------



## Ty27

So what’s the scoop this weekend?? What’s your game plan?


----------



## plowboy87

Freezing rain and sleet then snow!! Sounds like it’s going to be a headache this weekend.


----------



## buttaluv

Looks like you guys might get some measurable snow, less for us to the north.. this wind keeps up! That’s really gonna stink..


----------



## buttaluv

Well.. Weather guessers have us in the 6”-8” now! This sounds like it’s gonna be an icey wet snowy mess


----------



## Ty27

Well that was a flop lol
Oh well, I'll take it. Better than nothing I suppose


----------



## bginter

It was a decent event for salting. Friday night was nice for us. Now the snow during Saturday pretty much sucked. No one cares about plow trucks, guys almost got hit multiple times.


----------



## Ty27

bginter said:


> It was a decent event for salting. Friday night was nice for us. Now the snow during Saturday pretty much sucked. No one cares about plow trucks, guys almost got hit multiple times.


had a person come swinging in RIGHT in front of my dad into a handicapped stall over his windrow. Literally I watched him slam on his brakes. People are out to win lawsuits!


----------



## tebletlawns

Where can someone get bulk salt, north of I70?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Not sure if this will help ya?? 
wtb bulk road salt in Kansas City, north of 170 - Bing


----------



## bginter

How is everyone holding from this week's storm? We went through some salt with the low temperature. Had a lot of customers ask for plowing before even getting an inch of snow.


----------



## JMHConstruction

bginter said:


> How is everyone holding from this week's storm? We went through some salt with the low temperature. Had a lot of customers ask for plowing before even getting an inch of snow.


Other than everything breaking and something like 9 hours of sleep between Friday to Monday, it went pretty well :laugh:

I'm glad we have a little time to catch up on proper repairs. I was getting pretty stressed when they were originally calling for more snow all this week


----------



## WolfertInc

I have two boss snowplows that I am looking to trade. They are 9’2” Boss v-plows. One is steel, the other is poly. They are in great working condition. I am looking to trade for Boss v-plows that are 7’6” to 8’2” in widths. I will only consider Boss plows with rt3 mounts. They are the plows with the second to latest lights (oval shaped, not LED and not the original lights from the RT3 plows). I can get some pictures from the shop if anyone is interested. 913-449-8881


----------



## RLTKC

How’d everyone enjoy that teaser “storm” we had on Saturday? Also does anyone know who does the snow for the Home Depot in Overland Park? Drooling at that beautiful protech pusher they have


----------



## RLTKC

soooo, how did the rest of you guys do with the storm?? All went super smooth, definitely a bit challenging but we made it through. Also, did Dentco call anyone else about 5 gas stations that needed to be plowed? I told them no because we already signed on a large commercial building & two apartments complexes.


----------



## bginter

Storm wasn't bad. Got our snow totals last night and for Raytown south, we only got 3 inches. Funny how they predict these 8 to 12 inch storms and we get nothing.


----------



## ray52lawnguy

Anyone salting this early morning around 2-3am Thursday 2/16/2022


----------



## RLTKC

ray52lawnguy said:


> Anyone salting this early morning around 2-3am Thursday 2/16/2022


Probably should of been, currently at the shop waiting for everyone else to get here. Anyone else hear thunder and lightning around 3-3:30 this morning?


----------



## bginter

We got 7 inches which isn't a bad storm. This storm went smooth. I salted around 3 am. I'm hoping we get another storm this week.


----------



## RLTKC

bginter said:


> We got 7 inches which isn't a bad storm. This storm went smooth. I salted around 3 am. I'm hoping we get another storm this week.


It was awesome! We had all of our guys out at 4:00am, definitely going to invest in a couple snowex/saltdogg vbox spreaders as it's getting to be a pain doing everything with the lesco push spreaders for salting. Also one of the few times I've seen many spin outs on the hiways due to the ice buildup before it snowed. Would love another storm to!


----------



## bginter

RLTKC said:


> It was awesome! We had all of our guys out at 4:00am, definitely going to invest in a couple snowex/saltdogg vbox spreaders as it's getting to be a pain doing everything with the lesco push spreaders for salting. Also one of the few times I've seen many spin outs on the hiways due to the ice buildup before it snowed. Would love another storm to!


I wouldn't do snowex. I run two of them right now and I'm just not a fan of them. The augers are just slow. Have to run at full material flow to really put any product down.


----------



## RLTKC

RLTKC said:


> It was awesome! We had all of our guys out at 4:00am, definitely going to invest in a couple snowex/saltdogg vbox spreaders as it's getting to be a pain doing everything with the lesco push spreaders for salting. Also one of the few times I've seen many spin outs on the hiways due to the ice buildup before it snowed. Would love another storm to!


@Mark Oomkes I know, we aren't a giant company, just temporary until we can get an electric Vbox spreader. Gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## RLTKC

bginter said:


> I wouldn't do snowex. I run two of them right now and I'm just not a fan of them. The augers are just slow. Have to run at full material flow to really put any product down.


Appreciate the advice! I've seen a bunch of the snowex units around town so I figured that'd be the way to go. One thing I'm definitely going to regardless of the brand is an electric unit, would prefer to avoid messing with a gas engine at midnight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RLTKC said:


> @Mark Oomkes I know, we aren't a giant company, just temporary until we can get an electric Vbox spreader. Gotta start somewhere right?


I get it, just can't really comprehend it.

I started salting with a stainless steel Western tailgate spreader decades ago. The good old days of breaking 50# bags on the serrated cutter thing in snow, freezing rain, wind, cold, etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RLTKC said:


> Appreciate the advice! I've seen a bunch of the snowex units around town so I figured that'd be the way to go. One thing I'm definitely going to regardless of the brand is an electric unit, would prefer to avoid messing with a gas engine at midnight.


There's quite a few threads on this subject. I have had 3 electric spreaders and 2 were absolute garbage. The Western Striker I have now (it's more of a backup and use it on a parking ramp with weight limitations) is a very good spreader.

Whatever you do, stay away from SaltMutt and Meyer/Swenson.


----------



## RLTKC

Mark Oomkes said:


> I get it, just can't really comprehend it.
> 
> I started salting with a stainless steel Western tailgate spreader decades ago. The good old days of breaking 50# bags on the serrated cutter thing in snow, freezing rain, wind, cold, etc.


very quickly realized that in this last storm system we had, HUGE PITA. Upgrading asap, sure the vbox is more money but with the time we save having one we'd very quickly recuperate what we spent to buy one. Just emailed our dealer for a quote on the Hinker & saltdogg electric models.


----------



## RLTKC

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's quite a few threads on this subject. I have had 3 electric spreaders and 2 were absolute garbage. The Western Striker I have now (it's more of a backup and use it on a parking ramp with weight limitations) is a very good spreader.
> 
> Whatever you do, stay away from SaltMutt and Meyer/Swenson.


I've been reading through as many as I can, literally hundreds lol. Our two Meyer plows are ok for what we are doing, not my preferred choice but I'm planning on getting our other two trucks wired up for Boss blades this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RLTKC said:


> I've been reading through as many as I can, literally hundreds lol. Our two Meyer plows are ok for what we are doing, not my preferred choice but I'm planning on getting our other two trucks wired up for Boss blades this year.


I wouldn't buy a Meyer plow, but I have far more faith in one of their plows than their spreaders.


----------



## WolfertInc

I am looking to sub out the sites on the map. We've serviced these sites for a few years. They want service. Pre-treat, push during storm, clean-up after storm, post-salting. I am trying to condense our routes and these locations are our outliers. I can send the full list with pricing and pay structure. Let me know if you're interested. Jeff Wolfert, Lighthouse Landscape, 913-449-8881, [email protected]


----------



## RLTKC

WolfertInc said:


> View attachment 258693
> I am looking to sub out the sites on the map. We've serviced these sites for a few years. They want service. Pre-treat, push during storm, clean-up after storm, post-salting. I am trying to condense our routes and these locations are our outliers. I can send the full list with pricing and pay structure. Let me know if you're interested. Jeff Wolfert, Lighthouse Landscape, 913-449-8881, [email protected]


Hey Jeff!
How did your work go with DENTCO? I’m still on the fence about them so figured I’d ask. Hope you’re year has been awesome, will give you a call soon.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Stay warm out there fellas!


----------



## FLC2000

Anyone have a lead on where to get some bulk salt as far as pulling up and having them dump it into your hopper. Im in Shawnee. Anywhere within 15-20 minutes and that keeps late hours?


----------

